# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Детский Театр >  Осенние сценки и пьесы

## MarinaMi

Девчонки, вот вам в "копилочку" осенняя инсценировка. Пусть будет про запас.		 

*ОСЕНЬ.	*Продувает лес ветрами, ходят по лесу дожди.
		Значит, снег не за горами, от зимы добра не жди.
		Как завьюжит непогода, как завоет в белой тьме!..
		У зверей сейчас забота – все готовятся к зиме.
*МИШКА.	*На весь бор, на весь бор день и ночь стучит топор.
		Это Мишка понемногу стелет пол в своей берлоге,
		Мастерит в углу кровать, чтоб удобней было спать.
		Подойдёт зима к порогу, Мишка – раз! – в свою берлогу
		И уляжется впотьмах, скрипнут половицы…
		Пусть ему в медвежьих снах только лето снится!
*ЛИСА.	*А Лиса, а Лиса исходила все леса,
		Отыскала норку, делает уборку:
		Чистит, моет, печь кладёт, белит стены, пол метёт,
		Застилает пухом, водит чётким ухом – 
		Не подкрался б волк снаружи
		Да не съел её на ужин.
*БЕЛКА.*	Белка в ёлке новый дом вырубила топором.
		А теперь она пешком да с кленовым посошком
		От рассвета допоздна ходит по лесу одна.
		Собирает сыроежки, шишки, жёлуди, орешки.
		Вот наполнит закрома – и закроется сама рубленым засовом.
		Что ей сделает зима в домике тесовом?
*ЗАЙКА.*	Зайка серый – он не глуп, к холодам пошил тулуп,
		Шапку, рукавицы, – скоро пригодится…
		А теперь сидит косой на пенёчке маленьком
		И еловою иглой подшивает валенки.
*ЁЖИК.*	А у бедного ежа – ни пилы и ни ножа!
		Но не зря же ёжик колок! У него полно иголок.
		Он берёт их по порядку и, усевшись под кустом, 
		Торопливо шьёт палатку – для него и это дом.
*ВСЕ.*		Тот, кто думает о деле, коль работа на уме,
		Тот сумеет до метели подготовиться к зиме.

----------

alenagomel (24.09.2022), lenik (19.09.2021), Lenylya (21.09.2018), natka mi (10.10.2021), SvetaH (17.09.2019), verazalit (15.08.2019), Наталья0405 (05.09.2021)

----------


## Иннусик

*Сценка «Парад овощей»*

Ведущий: Толстый, важный Кабачок 
Завалился на бочок, 
Рос, под солнцем лежа, 
И твердела кожа. 
Подлетел к нему Комар...

Комар: Ой-ой-ой! 
Какой кошмар! 
Ты такой огромный, 
Толстый, неподъемный! 
Много ль дней еще расти? 
Ведь тебя не унести!

Ведущий: Кабачок ему в ответ...
Кабачок: У меня секретов нет, 
Я расту и пухну, 
Мне пора на кухню!

Помидор: Я, ребята, — 
Помидор, 
Ваш послушал разговор, 
И на речи Комара 
Я скажу: и мне пора! 
Я перерос и перезрел, 
Куда хозяин мой смотрел? 
Щеки сдавливают нос, 
Жалко мне себя до слез!

Ведущий: Подал голос Огурец...

Огурец: Помидорчик —молодец! 
Я слышал, как твой старший брат 
Вчера сказал, что ты — «томат». 
А раз второе имя есть — 
То ты, наверно, главный здесь! 

Ведущий: Томат краснел и улыбался, 
О чем-то с Кабачком шептался.

Перец: А про Перчик вы, друзья, 
Не забыли? — Это я! 
Смотрите все, как я хорош! 
И где еще такой найдешь? 
А витаминов — целый ряд, 
И я полезен, говорят!

Морковь: А я, друзья мои, Морковь! 
Понятно всем без лишних слов, 
Ведь не проходит даже дня, 
Чтоб в суп не бросили меня. 
Дети с радостью грызут, 
Только попаду на зуб, 
Морковь нужна везде и всюду, 
К любому праздничному блюду!

Капуста: И я не зря хрущу листом, 
Я — в сложном блюде и в простом, 
Я — для борща и для салата, 
Я витаминами богата! 
Вы пейте сок капустный, Полезный он и вкусный!

Лук: Позвольте мне! 
Я - в шубе Лук! 
И я лечу любой недуг! 
Меня кто раздевает, 
Тот слезы проливает. 
Я уничтожу все микробы,
Не бойся горечи, попробуй!

Свекла: А вы о Свекле не забыли? 
О ней давно слагают были. 
Я — Свекла загорелая, 
И яркая, и спелая. 
Устала я под солнцем зреть, 
Пора в духовке жаркой преть! 
Хочу украсить мармелад, 
Хочу к ребятам в детский сад. 
Мы вместе встанем в хоровод 
И спляшем польку и гавот.

Ведущий: Вдруг чей-то голос звонкий, И жалобный, и тонкий...

Репка: Ой, помогите Репке, 
Спасите от сурепки! 
Она связала ноги, 
И я в плену в итоге. 
Я так отстала в росте, 
И мне охота в гости. 
Прошу вас, помогите! 
От сорняков спасите!
Все вместе «освобождают Репку от сорняков».
Репка: Я — Репка маленького роста, 
И с вами мне легко и просто. 
Здесь обрела своих друзей, 
И вместе стало веселей! 
Давно на кухню я прошусь — 
В любой кастрюльке умещусь, 
И запекайте докрасна! 
Я удивительно вкусна!

Все вместе: Коль собрались сегодня вместе, 
Стоять не будем мы на месте! 
Давайте встанем все в кружок 
И первый сделаем шажок: 
Вначале вправо и вперед, 
А потом — наоборот!

Ведущий: И овощи пустились в пляс: 
«Играй же, музыка, для нас!» 
Так долго овощи плясали, 
Наконец они устали, 
Рассмеялись, обнялись — 
И на кухню подались!

----------

Gjjy (21.09.2020)

----------


## MarinaMi

*Осень.*	Ах, как много у меня работы! Нужно проследить, все ли готовы к приходу зимы.
*Ведущий.* 
Вот и белка, и зайчишка, 
Колючий ежик, бурый мишка.
Сейчас мы их сказать попросим,
Как все они встречают осень. 
*Заяц.*         Пора мне, зайчику, линять, 
Пора мне шубу поменять. 
Зимой быть серым не могу – 
Меня заметят на снегу. 
*Белка.*      А я спешу, спешу, спешу,
                      Я на сучках грибы сушу,
Орешков делаю запас. 
*Осень.*	    Ну что ж, старайся, В добрый час!
*Медведь.*  В берлогу скоро лягу спать, 
За осенью – зима опять. 
Пусть мне во сне приснится мед, 
Проснусь, когда весна придет.
*Осень.* 	     А ты что хочешь, еж-ежишка? 
*Еж.*            Я тоже буду спать, как мишка.
Я поохотился за лето:
Мне надо отдохнуть за это – 
Грибы искал, мышей ловил.
Устал я, выбился из сил. 
Себе я листьев принесу,
Кроватку сделаю в лесу.
Проснусь – пойду встречать весну,
Опять охотиться начну.
*Осень.*	Я вижу, всё у вас толково, к холодным дням вы все готовы.


Вот ещё симпатичная *"Репка"* (если не ошибаюсь, с портала "Solneet".
*Ведущий.*  		Дедка репку посадил...
  		Дедка репке говорил: 
*Дед.*	  		Ты расти, расти большая.
                  		Стань богатым урожаем,
                  		Чтоб тобой я мог гордиться.
                  		Принесу тебе водицы,
                  		Удобрений ведер пять…
                  		Ох, устал, пора поспать. 
_(Ложится недалеко от репки и засыпает.)_ 
*Ведущий.* 		Спит дедуля без забот.
                   		Репка между тем растет,
                  		 Вот уж осень на дворе.
                   		Зябким утром в октябре
                   		Дед проснулся, испугался. 
_ (Дед просыпается и прыгает от холода, стуча зубами.)_ 
*Дед.*		Ах, я старый разоспался.
     			Репку уж пора тянуть.
  			Подросла, гляжу чуть-чуть.
  			Ай, да репка уродилась!
  			Мне такая и не снилась. 
_ (Хватает репку и тянет.)_ 
*Ведущий.*   	Хвать, но репка возмутилась. 
*Морковка.* 	Экий, дедка, ты неловкий!
                    		Я - не репка, я - морковка.
  			Не умыл ты видно глаз.
  			Репки я стройней в сто раз.
  			И оранжевей к тому же.
  			Коль салат корейский нужен,
  			Без меня ты пропадешь…
  			Сок морковный не попьешь,
  			В супе мне замены нет…
  			И еще один секрет.
  			Я богата витамином
  			Всем полезным каротином.
  			Я - отличный урожай! 
*Дед.*	  	Что ж, в корзинку полезай.
  			Что такое, что за чудо,
  			Может, выспался я худо?
  			Репку сеял я весной.
  			Ладно, батенька, постой,
  			Репку вытяну другую. 
*Картошка.* 	Ой, ой, ой, я протестую!
  			Я - не репка. Я - Картошка!
  			Это знает даже кошка.
  			Всем плодам я голова
  			Ясно ведь как дважды два:
  			Если в супе нет картошки,
  			Ни к чему брать в руки ложку.
  			В жарком масле, вот, смотри,
  			Стать могу картошкой фри,
  			Я - твой главный урожай! 
*Дед.* 		Что ж, в корзинку полезай.
  			Я ж опять пойду по репку.
  			Как сидит в землице крепко!
  			Ай да репка, вот те на! 
*Капуста.* 		Я - хрустящая капуста!
  			Без меня в салате пусто,
  			А со мной любой обед
  			Голубец иль винегрет…
  			Станет в 10 раз полезней!
   			И потом меня, любезный,
  			Можно квасить и солить…
  			И до лета аж хранить.
  			Можно есть меня всю зиму! 
*Дед.*		Милости прошу… в корзину.
  			Это что за чудеса?
  			Вот уж битых два часа
  			Я провел на огороде.
  			Где же репка! Эта вроде… 
*Свекла.* 		Я в сто раз ее красней,
  			И полезней и вкусней!
  			Свеклы нет и нет борща,
  			В винегрете и во щах…
  			Я одна - источник цвета!
  			А свекольная котлета -
  			Это просто объеденье!
  			Сто процентов - похуденье.
  			Я - отличный урожай! 
*Дед.*  		Что ж, в корзинку полезай.
  			И тебе найдется место.
  			Только все же интересно
  			Где же репка? Может эта? 
*Лук.* 			Я почти того же цвета,
  			Но не репка, старичок,
  			Я - твой репчатый лучок!
  			Пусть немного и коварен,
  			Но в народе популярен.
  			Самый вкусный шашлычок
  			Тот, в котором есть лучок.
  			Все меня хозяйки знают
  			В суп и в кашу добавляют.
  			Я - отличный урожай! 
*Дед.	*	Что ж, в корзинку полезай.
  			Вечер уж к концу подходит.
  			Месяц на небо выходит.
  			Да и мне домой пора.
  			Завтра с самого утра
  			Стану репку вновь искать,
  			А теперь охота спать.
  			Ух, тяжелая корзина,
  			Пригодилась бы машина…
  			Сказочке пришел конец.
  			Тот, кто слушал, молодец.
  			Ждем от Вас аплодисментов,
  			Ну и прочих комплиментов…
  			Ведь артисты-то старались,
  			Пусть слегка и растерялись.


*Олеся Емельянова*
*РУКАВИЧКА*
_Сценарий для постановки украинской народной сказки
в домашнем кукольном театре_
*
Действующие лица: 
Мышка
Зайчик
Лисичка
Волк
Кабан
Медведь
Собака
Рассказчик*
_На первом плане слева и справа несколько заснеженных деревьев. Возле деревьев слева лежит рукавичка. На втором плане – зимний лес._

*Рассказчик* 
Люли-люли, тили-тили!
Зайцы по воду ходили,
И из речки, как ковшами,
Воду черпали ушами,
А потом домой носили.
Тесто для лапши месили.
На ушах развесили –
Очень было весело!
Но случаются в лесах
Позанятней чудеса!
Эта сказка-невеличка
Про зверей и рукавичку.
По лесу старик гулял,
Рукавичку потерял –
Рукавичку новую,
Теплую, пуховую.
_Из-за деревьев справа появляется Мышка._
*
Мышка* 
Я под кустиком сижу
И от холода дрожу.
Рукавичка – это норка!
Побегу я к ней с пригорка –
Это норка новая,
Теплая, пуховая!
_Мышка бежит к рукавичке и прячется в ней. На полянке из-за деревьев справа появляется Зайчик._
*
Зайчик* 
Прыгал зайчик вдоль опушки,
У него замерзли ушки.
И куда теперь мне деться,
Где несчастному согреться?
_Зайчик подбегает к рукавичке._

*Зайчик* 
Кто внутри – зверек иль птичка?
Есть кто в этой рукавичке?
_Мышка выглядывает из рукавички._

*Мышка* 
Это Мышка-поскребушка!
*Зайчик* 
Ты пусти меня, норушка!
Очень мерзнет Зайчик,
Зайчик-побегайчик!
*Мышка* 
Нам обоим места хватит.
Мягче здесь, чем на кровати –
Рукавичка новая,
Теплая, пуховая!
_Мышка и Зайчик прячутся в рукавичку. На полянке из-за деревьев справа появляется Лисичка._

*Лисичка* 
Ой, спасите, дед Мороз
Укусил меня за нос,
По пятам за мной бежит –
Хвост от холода дрожит!
Отвечайте вы лисичке,
Кто ютится в рукавичке?
_Из рукавички выглядывает Мышка._

*Мышка* 
Я вот Мышка-поскребушка,
Длиннохвостая норушка!
_Мышка прячется, из рукавички выглядывает Зайчик._

*Зайчик* 
Я вот Зайчик-побегайчик,
В рукавичку залезайчик!
*Лисичка* 
Пожалейте вы лисичку
И пустите в рукавичку!
*Зайчик* 
Нам троим здесь места хватит.
Мягче здесь, чем на кровати –
Рукавичка новая,
Теплая, пуховая!
_Зайчик и Лисичка прячутся в рукавичку. На полянке из-за деревьев справа появляется Волк._
*
Волк* 
На луну я ночью выл
И от холода простыл.
Громко серый волк чихает –
Зуб на зуб не попадает.
Эй, честной лесной народ,
Кто, скажите, здесь живет?
_Из рукавички выглядывает Мышка._

*Мышка* 
Я вот Мышка-поскребушка,
Длиннохвостая норушка!
_Мышка прячется, из рукавички выглядывает Зайчик._
*
Зайчик* 
Я вот Зайчик-побегайчик,
В рукавичку залезайчик!
_Зайчик прячется, из рукавички выглядывает Лисичка._

*Лисичка* 
Я пушистая Лисичка,
В рукавичке всем сестричка!
*Волк* 
Вы меня пустите жить,
Вас я буду сторожить!
*Лисичка* 
Четверым здесь места хватит.
Мягче здесь, чем на кровати –
Рукавичка новая,
Теплая, пуховая!
_Волк и Лисичка прячутся в рукавичку. На полянке из-за деревьев справа появляется Кабан._
*
Кабан* 
Хрю! Совсем замерз бочок,
Мерзнут хвост и пятачок!
Рукавичка эта кстати!
Из рукавички выглядывает Мышка.

*Мышка* 
Места здесь тебе не хватит!
*Кабан* 
Влезу я уж как-нибудь!
_Мышка и Кабан прячутся в рукавичку. Из рукавички выглядывает Лисичка._
*
Лисичка* 
Тесно здесь! Ну, просто жуть!
_Лисичка снова прячется в рукавичку. Из-за деревьев справа выходит Медведь._

*Медведь* 
Мерзнет Мишка косолапый
Мерзнет нос и мерзнут лапы.
Нету у меня берлоги!
Что тут, посреди дороги?
Рукавичка подойдет!
Кто, скажите, в ней живет?
_Из рукавички выглядывает Мышка._

*Мышка* 
Я вот Мышка-поскребушка,
Длиннохвостая норушка!
_Мышка прячется, из рукавички выглядывает Зайчик._
*
Зайчик* 
Я вот Зайчик-побегайчик,
В рукавичку залезайчик!
_Зайчик прячется, из рукавички выглядывает Лисичка._
*
Лисичка* 
Я пушистая Лисичка,
В рукавичке всем сестричка!
_Лисичка прячется, из рукавички выглядывает Волк._

*Волк* 
Здесь еще живет волчок,
Теплый серенький бочок!
_Волк прячется, из рукавички выглядывает Кабан._
*
Кабан* 
Ну а я кабан-клыкан,
Рукавичку затыкан!
*Медведь* 
Что-то вас тут многовато,
Я залезу к вам, ребята?
*Кабан* 
Нет!
*Медведь* (_примирительно)_ 
Да я уж как-нибудь!
_Кабан и Медведь прячутся в рукавичку. Из нее выглядывает Лисичка._

*Лисичка* 
Негде здесь уже чихнуть!
_Лисичка снова прячется в рукавичку. Из нее выглядывает Мышка._

*Мышка* (_сердито)_ 
Толстый, а еще туда же!
_Мышка прячется в рукавичку._

*Рассказчик* 
Тут хватился дед пропажи –
Псу велел назад бежать,
Рукавичку отыскать!
_Из-за деревьев справа появляется Собака и бежит к рукавичке._
*
Собака* 
Гав-гав-гав! Так вот она!
За версту она видна!
Эй вы, звери там иль птицы,
Быстро брысь из рукавицы!
Если в ней кого застану,
Очень громко лаять стану.
Тут же дед с ружьем придет,
Рукавичку отберет!
_Из рукавички по очереди выскакивают звери и скрываются в лесу. Собака берет рукавичку и уходит со сцены._
*
Рассказчик* 
Звери очень испугались,
В рассыпную разбежались,
Схоронились кто куда,
И лишились навсегда
Рукавички новой
Теплой и пуховой!
_Конец._ 

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
А вот одна из самых любимых инсценировок - маленькая и хорошенькая.

*Кукареку!* *И.Токмакова*

*Ведущий.*	Захотел Петушок
		Сочинить стишок.
		Написал «кукареку»
		И к нему ещё строку.
		Но «кукареку» потерялось,
		Ничего от него не осталось:
		Ни «ку», ни «ка», ни «ре»…
		Увидал он Хрюшку во дворе.

*Петушок.*	Хрюшка!

*Ведущий.*	Говорит Петушок.

*Петушок.*	Я хотел сочинить стишок,
		Написал «кукареку»
		И к нему ещё строку.
		Но «кукареку» потерялось,
		Ты не знаешь, куда оно девалось?

*Ведущий.*	Хрюшка головой покачала…

*Хрюшка.*	Нет, «кукареку» я не встречала.
		Не печалься, тебе я «хрю-хрю»
		Вместо него подарю!

*Ведущий.*	Говорит Петушок…

*Петушок.*	Нет, спасибо,
		Мне «кукареку» найти бы…

*Ведущий.*	Собрался Петушок,
		Взял дорожный мешок
		И пошёл шагать – 
		Пропажу искать.
		Видит – навстречу Кошка,
		Кошка идёт, мягконожка.
*
Петушок.*	Кошка!

*Ведущий.*	Говорит Петушок.

*Петушок.*	Я хотел сочинить стишок,
		Написал «кукареку»
		И к нему ещё строку.
		Но «кукареку» потерялось,
		Ты не знаешь, куда оно девалось?

*Ведущий.*	Кошка головой покачала…
*
Кошка.*	Нет, «кукареку» я не встречала».
		Не грусти, я тебе удружу – 
		«Мяу-мяу» тебе одолжу!
*
Ведущий.*	Говорит Петушок…
*
Петушок.*	Нет, спасибо,
		Мне «кукареку» найти бы…
*
Ведущий.*	Вздохнул Петушок,
		Подтянул ремешок
		До реки дошагал,
		Очень устал.
		Видит – скачет Лягушка,
		Известная всем болтушка.
*
Петушок.*	Лягушка!

*Ведущий.*	Говорит Петушок.

*Петушок.*	Я хотел сочинить стишок,
		Написал «кукареку»
		И к нему ещё строку.
		Но «кукареку» потерялось,
		Ты не знаешь, куда оно девалось?

*Ведущий.*	Лягушка головой покачала…

*Лягушка.*	Нет, «кукареку» я не встречала.
		Ты возьми себе лучше «ква-ква» - 
		Для стихов неплохие слова!

*Ведущий.*	Говорит Петушок…

*Петушок.*	Нет, спасибо,
		Мне «кукареку» найти бы…

*Ведущий.*	Грустный Петущок
		Взял дорожный мешок,
		На закат взглянул,
		Домой повернул.
		Дома ужин ждёт, 
		Дома детки.
		Глядь – на крылечке Наседка.
*
Курочка.*	Муженёк!

*Ведущий.*	Кричит…

*Курочка.*	Я так устала!
		Всё «кукареку» твоё искала!
		Утащили его цыплята,
		Непослушные наши ребята.
		Целый день они с ним провозились,
		Говорят…

*Цыплята.*	Кукарекать учились!

*Курочка.*	Впредь храни ты его аккуратно,
		А теперь получай обратно!

*Ведущий.*	Тут Петушок сочинил стишок.
		Написал…

*Петушок.*	Кукареку!

*Ведущий.*	И ещё…

*Петушок.*	Кукареку!

*Ведущий.*	И третью строку…

*Петушок.*	Кукареку!

----------

Gjjy (21.09.2020), Lenylya (21.09.2018), lusmina (22.09.2016), Mandarinka-79 (30.07.2017), Tane4ka5 (17.10.2019), verazalit (15.08.2019), Лилия Разаковна (08.09.2017), Наталi (10.09.2018), ююлю (02.08.2016)

----------


## Lo-la

Диагностика по  театральному  кружку
могу поделиться  своей - перерабатывала  несколько  книг,  но больше  всего  мне  пригодились  наработки Т.Антипиной

осенний театрализованный праздник *по сказке Чипполино* - В Осеннем Королевстве
для детей старшего дошкольного возраста.
Под музыку в празднично украшенный зал входят дети, становятся полукругом.
1.- Веселый маляр наугад разбрызгал чудесные краски.
И этот осенний наряд нас манит, как добрая сказка.
Дети поют песню об осени «Ах, эта осень!» (Исмаиловой).
2.- Нам осень, махнув рукавом, открыла волшебные двери.
3.- Давайте скорей в них войдем и что там за ними проверим.
ВЕД. – Дорогие гости, наши юные артисты сегодня приглашают вас на прогулку в сказочное осеннее королевство овощей и фруктов.
Вперед выходят 2 ребенка в костюмах овощей (фруктов, гномов, петрушек – по выбору воспитателя).
1. - В осеннем королевстве,
2. - В осеннем королевстве
Порою происходит 100 чудес!
1. - И овощи и фрукты – как будто не продукты,
2.- А превратились в принцев и принцесс.
Хоровод «В нашем королевстве овощей и фруктов»
(муз. Волох от песни "Репка", переделанные сл. Исмаиловой)
Это мной переделанный текст на музыку Волох к песне "Репка":
1. В нашем королевстве овощей и фруктов
проживают дружно разные продукты:
Как принцессы, принцы,
Короли и дамы,
Все поют и пляшут
Словно из рекламы
Припев(2 раза): Аха-ха, неспроста
вот такая красота!
2. Кабачок танцует с огурцом зелёным
А лучок на скрипке заиграл под кленом
Яблочко и груша, вишенка и слива -
Все принарядились к празднику красиво
Припев(2 раза): Аха-ха, неспроста
Вот такая красота!
(садятся на места)
ВЕД. Вот такое необычное королевство оказалось за волшебными дверями Осени. И все было бы хорошо, если бы… А впрочем, вы скоро сами все узнаете.
Из домика в углу зала выходит ребенок в костюме Тыквы.
«Песенка Тыквы»
ТЫКВА (поет) - Я построил этот дом.
Хорошо живется в нем.
В моем домике и тепло,
И уютно и светло.
(делает несколько танцевальных па)
Не страшны мне холода,
Дождь осенний и ветра.
В моем домике тепло
И уютно и светло.
Раздается барабанный бой, выбегает ребенок в костюме огурца.
ОГУРЕЧИК - Ой беги , друг Тыквочка, беда! Стража принца Лимона шагает сюда. (убегает на место)
Под марш входят солдаты-лимончики , за ними - принц Лимон и синьора Помидора.
«Танец Стражников- Лимончиков, Принца Лимона и Герцогини Помидоры» («Турецкий марш»)
ЛИМОН - Я – прекрасный принц Лимон.
Я издал такой закон:
Нельзя ни петь, ни веселиться,
Нельзя, где хочешь, поселиться.
ПОМИДОРА - А я – известная синьора.
Я – герцогиня Помидора.
И кто здесь нам не подчинится,
Того посадим мы в темницу!
ЛИМОН - А сейчас начнем мы бал,
Королевский карнавал. (приглашает Помидору на польку, становятся первой парой)
«Королевская полька» ( «Полька» муз. Дунаевского)
(дети садятся на места, а Лимон и Помидора подходят к дому Тыквы)
ЛИМОН - Что за дом здесь на пути? Не могу никак пройти.
ТЫКВА (выходит из дома) - Я построил этот дом. Хорошо живется в нем.
В моем домике тепло и уютно, и светло.
ПОМИДОРА – Ах, да как же ты посмел?!
Иль в темницу захотел?
ЛИМОН - Иль забыл про мой закон?
Уходи отсюда вон! (выгоняют Тыкву)
Законы надо соблюдать.
Я этот дом велю сломать.
ПОМИДОРА - Ах, стойте, принц! Зачем его ломать?
Здесь мой пес Мастино будет спать.
(приносит игрушечного пса к дому, важно уходят и садятся на места, Тыква выходит на средину)
ТЫКВА - Наступают холода.
Где я буду жить, когда
Подует ветер с листопадом,
Польется дождик водопадом? (плачет)
Выбегает Фея-Осенинка, делает несколько танцевальных «па».
ОСЕНИНКА – Не плачь, Тыквочка, я тебе помогу. Друзей к тебе приведу. Ветерком подую – дождик заколдую. Эй, друзья, подпевайте!
Поют песню «Не надо плакать, дождь» (муз. Исмаиловой)
Выбегают девочки-редисочки.(4)
1 РЕДИСКА – А мы не боимся бегать под дождем!
2 РЕДИСКА - От дождинок чистых больше подрастем!
Танец редисочек
«Капает дождик» (а/з песни в исп. Гр «Краски»)
(кланяются, подбегают к Тыкве)
3 РЕДИСКА - Здравствуй,Тыквочка, мой друг.
Отчего ты плачешь вдруг?
ТЫКВА – Герцогиня Помидора и капризный Принц Лимон выгнали меня из дома вон.
4 РЕДИСКА - Я знаю, что делать. Давайте пойдем к музыканту Груше. Он умный и что-нибудь обязательно придумает. (идут по кругу и садятся на места)
ВЕД. – А на полянке у домика Груши в самом разгаре веселая игра
«Обуй сапожок»
(сели на места,кроме Груши, и девочки-Фасолинки)
ФАСОЛИНКА - Ой, друзья, я так скакала, что подметки оторвала.
ГРУША – Пусть придет сапожник Виноград. Он всегда помочь нам будет рад.
ВИНОГРАД (выходит) - Не один я к вам пришел, а помощников привел.
(Выбегают дети-виноградинки с молоточками и металлофонами и ксилофонами)
ВИНОГРАДИНКИ – Молоточки свои вынем. Обувь каждому починем!
«Фруктовый оркестр» 
ВИНОГРАДИНКИ – Принимайте наш заказ, хоть опять идите в пляс!
(выходят Тыква и редисочки, кланяются )
ГРУША – Милости прошу на наше весеье.
1 РЕДИСОЧКА - Ах, не до плясок нам сейчас,
Друзья, беда стряслась у нас.
ТЫКВА - Герцогиня Помидора и капризный принц Лимон
Выгнали меня из дома вон.
ГРУША - Это горе не беда.
Эй, лучок, спеши сюда!
Ведь считается не вдруг,
Что лук сильней, чем 100 недуг.
Выбегает ЛУЧОК (с сумочкой-катомкой через плечо)
ЛУЧОК – Во дворец мы все пойдем и порядок наведем! (идут и поют)
Песня «Неприятность эту мы переживем» (муз. Савельева)
Выходят Лимон и Помидора, с ними 2 лимончика-стражника.
ЛУЧОК – Вы зачем овощам угрожаете? Из своих домов выгоняете?
Нельзя другу Тыкве без дома остаться.
И вас нам уже надоело бояться!
Хотим, чтоб на маленьких грядках
Было больше добра и порядка.
ЛИМОН - Да как смеешь ты кричать на меня, на самого Принца Лимона?!
ПОМИДОРА – Сейчас мы тебя в темницу посадим. Стража! Схватить его!
ЛУЧОК - Ах, так? Ну получите. (вытаскивает из котомки луковицу, направляет на них)
Попробуйте справиться с нами
И вы обольетесь слезами.
ПОМИДОРА и ЛИМОН плачут, пытаются убежать от ЛУЧКА. –
--- Ой, простите нас! Мы больше не будем…
ЛУЧОК – Простим их, друзья?
ДЕТИ - Да!
ЛУЧОК – Конечно, ведь нам сердиться нельзя.
ЛИМОНЧИКИ-СТРАЖНИКИ – Мы дружные ребята, не ссоримся совсем!
- Мы дружные ребята и скажем это всем!
- Все вместе мы под музыку выходим в хоровод,
- Возьмемся дружно за руки, и каждый запоет.
«Хоровод дружбы» (муз. Савельева) (Выстраиваются на полукруг)
ВЕД. – Есть за горами, за долами сказочная страна.
Там фрукты и овощи вместе живут,
И дружба для них, как и для нас, очень важна.
(Звучит бой часов в аудиозаписи)
Слышите, волшебные сказочные часы отсчитывают для нас последние минутки волшебства, и сказочные двери вот- вот закроются. Значит, нам пора возвращаться из осеннего королевства овощей и фруктов назад в детский сад.
Осталось только сказать:
Вот и сказочке конец…
ДЕТИ – А кто слушал – молодец!
( Дети кланяются и друг за другом уходят из зала.)

----------


## Роза Иваново

Грибок – теремок.

Вед.      Осень. Листья пожелтели,
               Птицы к югу улетели.
              Все жучки и паучки в норки спать уже легли.
              Работящий муравей в муравейник шёл быстрей.
Раздаётся гром, молния. Муравей смотрит в небо. Начинается дождь Муравей бегает, ищет куда спрятаться.
Мур.     Я до ниточки промок,
              Встану-ка под тот грибок.
/Садится под грибок. Появляется бабочка, танцует, потом смиряясь подходит к грибку.
Баб.      Как бы я не застудилась,
              Крылышки все промочились.
              То не дождик, а поток,
              Попрошусь-ка под грибок.
              /муравью/
              Муравей, пусти под гриб,
              Голос мой совсем осип.
Мур.     Я б пустил тебя сестрицы, только здесь не поместиться.
Баб.      Мои крылья не поднять.
              Даже не могу летать.
Мур.     /вздыхая/
              Что же, спрячься от дождя,
              Становись возле меня.
Баб.      Благодарю вас.
/Бабочка прячется.  Поют песню под грибком./
Льётся дождь, грохочет гром,
Грохочет гром, грохочет гром.
Хорошо нам здесь вдвоём,
Здесь вдвоём, здесь вдвоём.
Хоть и тесен этот дом,
Этот дом, этот дом.
Мы не мокнем под дождём
Под дождём, под дождём.
Мы не мокнем под дождём.
/Шум дождя, гром.  Бежит Мышь/
Мышь. Я промокла, простужусь, под грибочек попрошусь.
              Хвостик мой совсем намок, и от холода продрог.
               Я не помещусь сюда? Льёт ручьём с меня вода.
Мур.     Я б пустил тебя сестрицы, только здесь не поместиться.
Мышь. Вы немного потеснитесь и меня скорей пустите.
/Муравей и бабочка теснятся, мышь встаёт рядом.
Поют песню./ 
/Шум дождя, гриб чуть-чуть подрастает. Влетает воробей./
Вороб. Воробьишке плоховато и под ливнем мокровато.
              Гриб я вижу на пути, надо мне к нему идти. /идёт/.
              Столько места под грибом, шляпка у него как дом.
              Мои крылышки устали, лапки прыгать перестали.
               Вы пустите под грибок, будьте так добры. Прыг-скок.
Мур.     Нет здесь места, воробей!
Вороб. Вы пустите поскорей,
              В тесноте, да не в обиде, так в народе говорят.
              Вы немного потеснитесь, будет место для меня.
/Воробей прячется под гриб. Шум дождя. Гриб растёт. 
Начинают петь песню, вдруг останавливаются, видят зайца. Заяц бежит без оглядки. Запыхался./
Заяц.    /испуганно/
              У меня беда, беда, прибежит лиса сюда.
              Мчит по лесу, по пятам, под грибок пустите к вам.
Баб.      Жалко бедного зайчонка, ведь лиса бежит вдогонку.
Мышь. Если зайца не схороним, под грибочком не укроем,
               Бедному несдобровать, солнца больше не видать.
Мур.    Я не знаю, как нам быть.
              Зайца здесь не поместить.
              Что же наружу выйду я,
              Жалко зайца мне, друзья.
              Заяц, ты столбом не стой, спрячем быстро за собой.
/Муравей выходит наружу, а заяц прячется, вбегает лиса/.
Лиса.    /сердито/
              Заяц здесь не пробегал?
Мур.     Нет.
Лиса обходит грибок, обнюхивает всех.
              Я найду его сейчас! Заяц спрятался у вас!
Мур.     Посмотри, у нас же тесно. Нет для зайчика здесь места.
Баб.      Где тут спрятаться ему? Справа, слева, не пойму?
Лиса.    Говорите, не видали?
Мышь. Если б видели, сказали.
Мур.     Ну-ка, лиса, уходи пока цела!
Лиса.   Ха-ха-ха!
              Очень смелый ты, смотрю,
              Я врунишек не люблю.
              Заяц здесь у вас сидит,
              Вон и хвост его торчит.
               Ну-ка съем его скорей,
              Прочь с дороги муравей!
Хочет лапой стукнуть муравья, он увертывается. Цепляется ей за нос. Лиса визжит.
Лиса.    Сжалься, милый  муравей,
              Отпусти меня скорей.
              Больше никогда не буду
               Обижать лесных зверей.
Мур.     Ну смотри лиса-злодейка,
              Убирайся поскорей-ка.
Лиса пятится и убегает.
Вед.      Время потихоньку шло, вот и солнышко взошло.
              В небе солнце засияло, всем друзьям теплее стало.
/Все выходят из- под гриба./
Мур.     Я, когда сюда пришел, маленький грибок нашёл.
              И как сильно не старался, еле-еле помещался.
               Дождик сильно поливал, гриб тихонько подрастал.
              И под маленьким грибком, поместились впятером.
              Спасибо тебе, грибок.
Все.      Спасибо тебе грибок-теремок.              
Гриб.    Не меня друзья благодарите,
              А друг другу спасибо скажите.
              От грозы вас сердце доброе укрыло,
              От врага дружба спасла.
              Так-то!

...............................................................................
РОЗА  :Ok:

----------

ююлю (02.08.2016)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*СКАЗКА ПРО РЕПКУ*

_Эту шуточную сказку можно разыграть без предварительной репетиции с родителями. Тексты следует приготовить заранее и раздать участникам перед выступлением, при этом каждый вытягивает себе роль. Чтобы дед не запутался, на головы участников мы надевали бумажные "шапочки" с изображением морковки, картошки..._ 

Ведущий:  Дедка репку посадил... Дедка репке говорил: 

Дед:  Ты расти, расти большая.
Стань богатым урожаем,
Чтоб тобой я мог гордиться.
Принесу тебе водицы,
Удобрений ведер пять…
Ох, устал, пора поспать. 

(Ложится недалеко от репки и засыпает.) 

Ведущий:  Спит дедулька без забот.
Репка между тем растет,
Да воюет с сорняками:
Их ногами, и руками…
Вот уж осень на дворе.
Зябким утром в сентябре
Дед проснулся, испугался. 

(Дед просыпается и прыгает от холода, стуча зубами.) 

Дед:  Ах, я старый разоспался.
Репку уж пора тянуть.
Подросла, гляжу чуть-чуть.
Ай, да репка уродилась!
Мне такая и не снилась. 

(Хватает репку и тянет.) 

Ведущий:  Хвать, но репка возмутилась. 

Морковка:  Экий дедка ты неловкий!
Я - не репка, я - морковка. Не умыл ты видно глаз.
Репки я стройней в сто раз. И оранжевей к тому же.
Коль салат корейский нужен, без меня ты пропадешь…
Сок морковный не попьешь, в супе мне замены нет…
И еще один секрет. Я богата витамином
Всем полезным каротином. Я - отличный урожай! 

Дед:  Что ж, в корзинку полезай.
Что такое, что за чудо,
Может, выспался я худо?
Репку сеял я весной.
Ладно, батенька, постой,
Репку вытяну другую. 

Картошка: Ой, ой, ой, Я протестую!
Я - не репка. Я - Картошка!
Это знает даже кошка.
Всем плодам я голова
Ясно ведь как дважды два:
Если в супе нет картошки,
Ни к чему брать в руки ложку.
Я для чипсов слышишь, дед,
Самый главный компонент.
В жарком масле, вот смотри
Стать могу картошкой фри,
Я - твой главный урожай! 

Дед:  Что ж, в корзинку полезай.
Я ж опять пойду по репку.
Как сидит в землице крепко!
Ай да репка, вот те на! 

Капуста:  Право, я возмущена!
Дед, ты сникерсов объелся,
Сериалов насмотрелся,
Может с печки ты упал?
Раз капусту не узнал.
Я на репку непохожа
У нее одна одежа,
У меня ж их целых сто!
Все без пуговок…
А то…
Я - хрустящая капуста!
Без меня в салате пусто,
А со мной любой обед
Голубец иль винегрет…
Станет в 10 раз полезней!
И потом меня, любезный,
Можно квасить и солить…
И до лета аж хранить.
Можно есть меня всю зиму! 

Дед:  Милости прошу… в корзину.
Это что за чудеса?
Вот уж битых два часа
Я провел на огороде.
Где же репка! Эта вроде… 

Свекла:  Снова дед не угадал.
Знать очки ты потерял,
Или бес тебя попутал?
Свеклу с репой перепутал.
Я в сто раз ее красней,
И полезней и вкусней!
Свеклы нет и нет борща,
В винегрете и во щах…
Я одна - источник цвета!
А свекольная котлета -
Это просто объеденье!
Сто процентов - похуденье.
Я - отличный урожай! 

Дед:  Что ж, в корзинку полезай.
И тебе найдется место.
Только все же интересно
Где же репка? Может эта? 

Лук:  Я почти того же цвета,
Но не репка, старичок,
Я - твой репчатый лучок!
Пусть немного и коварен,
Но в народе популярен.
Самый вкусный шашлычок
Тот, в котором есть лучок.
Все меня хозяйки знают
В суп и в кашу добавляют,
В пирожки, в грибы, в отвар…
Я для вирусов - кошмар!
Даже грипп меня боится…
Хоть сейчас готов сразиться.
Я - отличный урожай! 

Дед:  Что ж, в корзинку полезай.
Вечер уж к концу подходит.
Месяц на небо выходит.
Да и мне домой пора.
Завтра с самого утра
Стану репку вновь искать,
А теперь охота спать.
Ух, тяжелая корзина,
Пригодилась бы машина…
Знатный вырос урожай!
Бабка, занавес давай,
Сказочке пришел конец.
Тот, кто слушал, молодец.
Ждем от Вас аплодисментов,
Ну и прочих комплиментов…
Ведь артисты-то старались,
Пусть слегка и растерялись.

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Милушка (25.07.2016), Мусиенко (06.07.2016), ююлю (02.08.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Гордеева

Светлана! Спасибо большое!!! Отличная инсценировка!!! :Ok:

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Sharli

Ведущий: Осень - добрая хозяйка -
               Стол накрыла на лужайке.
               Разложила угощенье -
               Кисть калины и варенье,
               На пеньках - опят-пострелов,
               Желудей и ягод спелых.
               Золотой листвой прикрыла
               И зверушек пригласила.


 Медведь: Я к зиме берлогу рою,
               Буду спать я в ней зимою.   
               Я люблю зимой поспать,
               Лапу вкусную сосать.

 Ежик:      Я зимою тоже сплю,
               Холодов я не люблю.
               Видишь, листья собираю,
               В кучку их потом сгребаю.
               Ежику тепло зимой.
               Под листвою золотой.

 Белки:    Осень, осень! Нас послушай,
              И орешков наших скушай!
              Мы всё лето их сушили,
              А потом в дупле сложили.
              Там ещё грибочки есть,
              всех запасов и не счесть!

 Мыши:    И мышата не зевали,
              Зерен в норку натаскали.
              Если есть еда зимой - 
              Не замёрзнем мы с тобой!

----------

verazalit (15.08.2019), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Любина (07.06.2018), ююлю (02.08.2016)

----------


## мальвина19

Грибная сценка

вед: Утром на лесной опушке,за пеньком на кочке,
       Собрались...нет,не зверюшки,собрались грибочки.

1. Я-грибок и ты грибочек,мы растём средь пней и кочек.
    День осенний чист и светел,не грустят грибы о лете.

2.И на горке, и под горкой, под берёзой и под ёлкой,
    Хороводами и в ряд в шапочках грибы стоят.

3. Мы-весёлые ребята,называемся Опята,
    Делают нам маринад,кто нас съест, тот будет рад!

4. Нас, опяток,уважают девочки и мальчики.
    Если только нас поджарят, то оближут пальчики!

Мухомор:Это что ещё за вздор? Всех красивеё мухомор!
             Вы в кастрюлю захотели,чтоб сварили вас и съели?
             Грибников я не боюсь, я над вами посмеюсь! Ха-ха-ха!

1. Ах, ты глупый хвастунишка!Что за польза так стоять?

2.Мухомор опасен очень,брать тебя никто не хочет,
  Для людей ты ядовит.Этим вот и знаменит.

3.Убирайся ты с полянки, ядовитая поганка!

4.Нет, не трогайте грибок,есть от Мухомора толк!
   Если вдруг в каком лесу лось большой попал в беду,
    То лосям от всех болезней мухомора нет полезней.

Мухомор:А пока мы не скучаем-дружно пляску начинаем!

              ТАНЕЦ ГРИБОВ

----------

blago75 (15.08.2016), verazalit (15.08.2019), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Любина (26.06.2018), ююлю (02.08.2016)

----------


## мальвина19

Вед: Кто-то к нам сюда бежит, кто-то к нам сюда спешит,
       Хлопнем, топнем мы дружней-пусть отыщут нас скорей!

(музыка, входят Лето и Осень)

Вед:Лето Осень здесь встречает, что и как оповещает:

Лето: Я растения согревало,удобряло,поливало,
        Твой черёд настал опять-урожай нужно собрать.
        Спеши, милая сестрица, ведь зима скоро примчится!

Осень: Как я встрече нашей рада! Не волнуйся, всё будет как надо!

Вед: Лето наше ясное!(Лето делает реверанс)
       Осень распрекрасная!(Осень делает реверанс)
      Как сестрички к нам пришли-славный танец завели!

                ТАНЕЦ ЛЕТА И ОСЕНИ

Ребёнок:Слышишь, Лето, подожди, подожди не уходи!
             Оставайся ты на праздник,ведь с тобой будет теплей,
                И светлей, и веселей!

----------

Tane4ka5 (17.10.2019), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## говорушка

РЕПка                                                                                                              Дед.  посадил я репку в грядке мягкой,теплой .Поливал досытавкусною водою.        Репка подрастала мне по пояс стала.Репке мал огород репка небо достает.             Потащу потащу всю деревню накормлю.(далее междувыходом героев Курица говорит)  КО КО КО ,КО,ко,ко, поглядите тянут репку Ко ко ко ко ко ко интересно кто кого?.                                                                                                               Бабка-Я ведь бабка ого-го,вместо утренней зарядки я пропалываю грядки и могу для внучки сшить по моде брючки. Репку я в единный миг,то-то будет рад старик.    В нучка- ПОдождика бабка,подождика дедка,подожди и ты меня в огороде репка.Засучу я брючки,туфельки обую,кремом смажу ручки-- ладно,подсоблю я.До чего сладка пареная репка вот как надо ,бабка .вот как надо,дедка                       Жучка----Что за шум,и что за драка гав-гав-гав,я устала как собака гав-гав-гав
Я облаяла соседку
и соседкину наседку
во дворе так много дела
целый день хвостом вертела
а теперь под самым носом репка выросла без спроса
это что за беспорядок гав-гав-гав
убирайся репка с грядки гав-гав-гав
КОШКА-----Я кэт или китце
по здешнему кошка
на всех языках я мурлычу немножко
ведь я занимаюсь наукой
и против меня не мяукай
люблю изучать молоко и сметану
свои коготки с маникюром люблю я показывать курам
такие как я исключительно редки какое мне дело до дедкиной репки
скажу по секрету- я рыбку люблю,а не репку
Мышка_______ я мышка я мышка я очень сильна
сильнее медведя сильнее слона ну-ка дедка за репку возьмись
ну-ка бабка за дедку берись
внучка и ты не ленись крепче за бабку держись
жучка за внучку,кошка за Жучку чур,не кусаться,задам я вам взбучку
репки хотите?Дружно тяните
ВСЕ эй,охнем,эй,ахнем
Курица__куры куры ко-ко-ко,мышка вытянула репку
ДЕД--слава мышке,ну сильна
БАБКА- ты и впрямь сильней слона
Внучка-- одолела репку нашу
Жучка-- видно много ела каши
Кошка--Эту мышку я боюсь
Мышка---репку вытащила я без труда в одно мгновенье,репка стало быть моя
всех зову на угощенье
ВСЕ всех на репку приглашаем каждому достанется
Мышка----и еще останется.

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Neffy

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Осенняя сценка. Может кому пригодится!

1:  В этот радостный осенний час
     Сказку рассказать хотим сейчас!         
     А было это, когда лето отшумело,
     Отзвенело, отзеленело,
     Когда промчались теплые деньки
     И больше не летали мотыльки. 

2:  И тут неслышно Осень подошла
     И встала у ворот.
     Кап – кап, откройте, это я пришла,
     Кап – кап, уж наступает мой черёд!
     У входа Осень молча поджидает,
     Но двери ей никто не открывает.  


Реб: Нет, я Осень к себе не впущу ни за что,
        Не хочу я надевать шапку и пальто.

Реб:  А я люблю летним деньком загорать,
         В речке купаться, цветы собирать!

Реб:  Осень унылая нам не нужна,
         Мы не пустим её, пусть уходит она!

1.  Тут загрустила Осень у дверей.
     До горьких слёз обидно стало ей.
     И плачет Осень дождиком у входа,
     И всё дождливее становится погода.

2.  Слушала Осень обидные слова,
     С деревьев стала опадать листва,
     И становились голыми кусты,
     И на лужайках стали исчезать цветы.
     Кап – кап – кап – снова Осень заплакала вдруг…

                                               (заходит Осень)

Осень:  Кап – кап – кап, разве людям я больше не друг?  
             Повнимательней посмотри на меня,
             Ты увидишь всю прелесть осеннего дня,
             Я сошью для деревьев золотые наряды,
             И береза, и клён их надеть будут рады,
             Ты взгляни, лес стоит расписной –
             Только осенью можно увидеть такой.
             Мои листья пылают золотистым огнём
             И на землю ложатся разноцветным ковром.
             Вы сегодня меня обижаете зря,
             Ухожу я от вас. До свиданья, друзья! 


1.          Тихо Осень ушла, осыпая цветы             
             И доносится еле слышно из темноты,
             Что сидеть без дела не любит она,
             Засыпает зерном урожайным поля.
             И разве не любит весь народ овощи, фрукты и сладкий мёд?

2.       А разве дождик – это плохо?
          Ты только сапоги надень! 
          И в них не только по дорогам,
          По лужам бегай целый день!

3.       А ведь правда, без Осени нам не прожить,
          Осень надо скорее, скорее впустить!
          Со скрипучих ворот снимем крепкий затвор,
          Осень, мы просим, заходи ты в наш двор!   

Осень:  Вы обо мне? Как рада я!
             Поклон вам до земли, друзья!
             Ну, здравствуйте! Меня вы звали?
             И к вам на праздник я пришла.
             Хотя дела не отпускали,
             Но всё же время я нашла.
             Подарила я деревьям праздничный наряд,
             Посмотрите, как листочки золотом горят!

                                         (выходят деревья)

Осина:  В саду осеннем у дорожки
              Осина хлопает в ладошки!
              Вот почему на той неделе
              Её ладошки покраснели.  

Дуб:      Дуб дождя и ветра вовсе не боится.
              Кто сказал, что дубу страшно простудиться?
              Ведь до поздней осени я стою зелёный,
              Значит я выносливый, значит, закалённый!

Тополь: Тополь – это знают все – 
               Чемпион по росту.
               И достать мою макушку
               Вам совсем не просто!
               Потому что я за лето вырастаю на 2 метра!



Береза:   Берёзка тонкая и нежная
               Надела платье белоснежное.
               А солнышка осенний свет
               Покрасил косы в желтый цвет.
               Таким нарядом каждый год
               Встречаю Осени приход.

Клён:     Клен встречает самым первым Осени приход.
               Кружит в воздухе весёлый листьев хоровод.
               Землю быстро укрывает золотым ковром –
               Пусть родная засыпает долгим зимним сном.

Рябина:  Я – нарядная рябинка, на моих плечах косынка.
                Бусы ярки, как огонь, только их пока не тронь.
                Мои бусы – украшенье и для птичек угощенье!
                Любят птички зимним днём угощение моё!

Осень:    Много деревьев есть в наших лесах, но не все есть в наших краях!
               Сейчас мы поиграем в игру «Хлопок – молчок». Я называю деревья.
               Если такое дерево растет в наших краях – хлопайте. Если нет – 
               молчите.
                             Яблоня. Груша. Малина. Мимоза. Ель. Саксаул.
                             Облепиха. Берёза. Вишня. Черешня. Лимон.
                             Апельсин. Липа. Баобаб. Мандарин.

----------

verazalit (15.08.2019), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Любина (26.06.2018), ююлю (02.08.2016)

----------


## energizer70

В журнале "Дошкольное воспитание" есть замечательная сказка про Лису-хитрунью или сказка на грядке. перепечатала примерно.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1594612m.jpg[/IMG]

Мое почтение – всем без исключения. Ну чем мы сегодня народ позабавим?
Давайте сказку разыграем. Только у нас кукол нет
Что у нас к примеру вон в той корзине
Яблоко, морковка. Картошка. Огурец еще сосновая шишка . какие – же это куклы. Только похлебку варить
А если не похлебку, а сказку с огородной грядки
Вот добрый дедушка репка. Спать любит долго и крепко. Похоже? 
Только ему нужна одежа. (протягивает платье-балохон, которое весело на заборе)
А где дедушка спать будет?
На печке сами думайте из чего мастерить будете
(на забор набрасывают лоскутное одеяло). Вот вам и сцена.
Ну кто из вас дедушку-репку в сказку поведет? Отправляйся репка к себе на печь
Р: все у меня хорошо, только бы обед не проспать
Не проспишь. Мы тебе петушка дадим. Из кедровой шишки сделаем. Кто лучше всех кукарекает
Р: Пойдем, смо мной Петушок.
А вот и картошка в сказку просится кто это?
Славная бабка Каротошка умеет делать все понемножку.
Воды наносит, песню споет. Печь растопит пирогов напечет
Ступай бабушка на свой двор.
Б_К: всем мой двор хорош. Одно плохо говорить не с кем
Не тужи бабушка, будет тебе сейчас внучка – наливное яблочко
Я- добрый день бабушка
Б: Ай, да внученька. Красивая да пригожая. Пойдешь ко мне жить
Пойду
Заходи в дом. Я тебя блинами, да пирогами угощу
Ну. Что у нас тут еще осталось в корзине? Морковь. Для лисы-хитруньи подойдет
Л: А что у вас для меня в подарок есть?  Может гусь или петушок
Да так, чепуха, старый лапоть и огурец может возьмешь
Л: Да где же это видано, чтобы лисы огурцы ели
Тогда лапоток возьми
Возьму. Только вы этот щедрый подарок еще припомните
Ой теперь нам не сдобровать
Не бойтесь лиса-1, а нас вон сколько. Давайте посмотрим, что дальше будет
Лиса стучится в дом репки
Тук-тук
Кто там
Это я лиса. Пусти переночевать
Тесновато в избушке. Где я тебя пристрою
А мне много не надо. Сама на лавочку. Хвостик под лавочку. Лапоточек под печку
Заходи
Да я уж и так легла. А ты дедушка спишь? Храпит хи-ихи
Видали лапоток в печь закинула. Что-то задумала. Ничего дедушка утром разберется
Скорее бы утро. Пусть петушок помогает
Ку-ка-ре-ку вставай дедушка репка утро настало
Сладко я петя поспал. А где лисонька
Да я уж побежала. Лапоток найти не могу
Никак в печку упал7 сгорел
Я собиралась из лапотка колыбельку для моих деток устроить. С чем же я домой ворочусь. Отдавай петушка
Жалко мне. Да делать нечего. Не углядел бери
Что же получается? Обманула дедушку. Но ничего сказка еще не закончилась
Тук-тук. Дома ли хозяева. Добрый вечер бабка-картошка. Позволь переночевать
Ночуй, мне для тебя места не жалко. Пойдем спать яблочко
Можно оставить петушка
Для тебя ничего не жалко
Давайте за доброту вашу песенку спою. Колыбельную. Заснули
Глядите. Куда-то петушка понесла
Вставайте все утро на дворе
Утро. А почему петушок меня не разбудил? Что же получается, я твою внучку баюкала. Сон ваш берегла. А вы петушка моего
Яблочку пойдет со мной. Будет мне обеды готовить, да деток моих качать. Полезай яблочко в мешок. Где у вас веревка.
А ты во дворе поищи. Так. Что же мы в обиду дадим?. Давайте-ка проучим, ведь у нас в корзинке огурец еще остался. Сделаем из него собаку.
Ну-ка пес-молодец-огурец. Сослужи-ка нам службу. Забирайся в мешок вместо внученьки
Прячься яблочко, а ты сиди не тявкай.
Ну что нашла веревку
Нет
А мы нашли и уже мешок завязали. Прощай лиса. В добрый путь. А к нам больше не будь
Ох. Какой мешок большой. Тяжелый, еще и петушка прихватить надо
Нет 2 мешка не донести, придется яблочко переложить к петушку
Гав-гав. Ай-ай
Ишь, ты как припустила. Даже про петушка забыла
Какой уж тут петушок. До своей бы норы живой добраться. 
Ладно ступай, да на глаза не попадайся.
Эй дедушка-репка, держи своего петушка. Да не спи больше так крепко
А ты яблочко иди к своей бабушке
Лиса-хитрунья больше сюда не придет. Правда ребята? Будет у нас мир и покой, 
Тут и сказки конец.

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Любина (26.06.2018)

----------


## Максим

Сценка на осеннем празднике

* "СПОР ОВОЩЕЙ"*
Участвуют дети:
Айболит, 1-й ведущий (девочка), 2-й ведущий (мальчик), баклажан, горошек, свекла, капуста, огурец, редиска, морковь, помидор, картошка.
У каждого ребенка на голове шапочка с изображением того или иного овоща; у Айболита - белый халат и докторская шапочка.


*1-й ведущий*: Баклажаны синие, красный помидор
Затевают длинный и серьезный спор.

*Овощи*: Кто из нас, овощей, и вкуснее, и нужней?
Кто при всех болезнях будет всем полезней?

*2-й ведущий*: Выскочил горошек - ну и хвастунишка!

*Горошек* (весело):
Я такой хороший зелененький мальчишка!
Если только захочу, всех горошком угощу.

*1-й ведущий*: От обиды покраснев, свекла проворчала:

*Свекла* (важно):
Дай сказать хоть слово мне,
Выслушай сначала:
Свеклу надо для борща
И для винегрета.
Кушай сам и угощай —
Лучше свеклы нету!

*Капуста* (перебивая):
Ты уж, свекла, помолчи!
Из капусты варят щи!
А какие вкусные
Пирожки капустные!
Зайчики-плутишки
Любят кочерыжки.
Угощу ребяток
Кочерыжкой сладкой.

*Огурец* (задорно):
Очень будете довольны,
Съев огурчик малосольный!
А уж свежий огуречик
Всем понравится, конечно!
На зубах хрустит, хрустит...
Я могу вас угостить!

*Редиска*: (скромно):
Я — румяная редиска.
Поклонюсь вам низко-низко.
А хвалить себя зачем?
Я и так известна всем!

*Морковь* (кокетливо):
Про меня рассказ не длинный.
Кто не знает витамины?
Пей всегда морковный сок и грызи морковку —
Будешь ты тогда, дружок, крепким, 
сильным, ловким!

*2-й ведущий*: Тут надулся помидор и промолвил строго:

*Помидор*: Не болтай, морковка, вздор.
Помолчи немного!
Самый вкусный и приятный
Уж, конечно, сок томатный!

*Дети*: Витаминов много в нем.
Мы его охотно пьем!

*1-й ведущий*: У окна поставьте ящик,
Поливайте только чаще,
И тогда, как верный друг,
К вам придет зеленый...

*Дети*: Лук.

*Лук*: Я — приправа в каждом блюде
И всегда полезен людям.
Угадали? Я ваш друг.
Я — простой зеленый лук.

*Картошка*: Я, картошка, так скромна,
Слова не сказала.
Но картошка всем нужна:
И большим, и малым.

*Баклажан*: Баклажанная икра так вкусна, полезна...

*2-й ведущий*: Спор давно кончать пора, спорить бесполезно!

Слышен стук в дверь. Овощи в испуге приседают на пол.

*Лук*: Кто-то, кажется, стучится.

Входит Айболит.

*Картошка*: Это доктор Айболит!

*Айболит*: Ну, конечно, это я.
Что вы спорите, друзья?

*Баклажан*: Кто из нас, из овощей,
Всех вкусней и всех нужней?
Кто при всех болезнях
Будет всем полезней?

*Айболит*: Чтоб здоровым, сильным быть,
Нужно овощи любить
Все без исключенья!
В этом нет сомненья.
В каждом польза есть и вкус,
И решить я не берусь,
Кто из вас вкуснее,
Кто из вас нужнее.

----------

Лилия Разаковна (08.09.2017), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Любина (07.06.2018), Сопик (14.10.2019), ююлю (02.08.2016)

----------


## Ольга Копытова

Сказка для осеннего праздника "Муравей и стрекоза"
Декорации: Домик, осенняя полянка (деревья, пенечки)
*Ведущий*:	А сейчас ребята расскажут интересную сказку, которая произошла в осеннем лесу.
Под музыку выходит Муравей с корзинкой в руках.
*Муравей*:	(поет)
Я малый муравей, я целый день тружусь
Работаю своей, заслуженно горжусь.

Собирает листочки, выходит ещё один муравей.
*Поют вдвоем*:	
Едва начнет светать, и мы уже не спим.
Добычу собирать с корзинками спешим.
1 муравей:	Смотри, вот тут гора…
2 муравей:	А что нашел ты там?
Вместе:	Ой сколько здесь добра! Здесь все что нужно нам.
Муравьи идут к домику.
*Муравей*:	
Храним мы свой запас старательно в земле
Зима пройдет для нас в достатке и тепле.

Заходят в домик. Вылетает стрекоза, кружится, танцует.

*Стрекоза*:	(поёт)
Не хочу трудиться я, лейся песенка моя!
Под любым под кустом, мне готов стол и дом!
*Танцует.*
*Стрекоза*:	Люблю жить я без забот, в пляске лето всё пройдет!
И быстра и ловка, будто пух я легка!

Из домика выходит муравей, смотрит как стрекоза танцует, качает головой.

*Стрекоза*:
Вот завидно муравью, что я песенки пою.
Не беда, не беда, проживу и без труда! (Улетает)

*Ведущий*:	
Попрыгунья – стрекоза лето красное пропела
Оглянуться не успела, как зима катит в глаза.
Все цветы уже увяли, листья желтые опали,
Первым льдом покрылись лужи
Ждёт зима жестокой стужи.
Ветры зимние морозы принесут,
А бураны все тропинки заметут.
Станет скучно на поляночке лесной…
Что же будет с попрыгуньей – стрекозой?

Под музыку выходит стрекоза, закутанная в накидку из листьев, подогнув ножку, греется, дует на кулачки, подходит к домику, стучит.

*Стрекоза*:	Муравей, муравей, отворяй же поскорей!
*1 Муравей*:	Кто там двери отворяет? Кто нам холод напускает?
*Стрекоза*:	
Стрекоза я…Гибну я…
Доля горькая моя…
Накорми и обогрей милый добрый муравей!
*2 Муравей:* 
Занималась ты бездельем, будь теперь сыта весельем.
Мы работали всё лето…
*Стрекоза*:	
Знаю, знаю я об этом. Я работать не хотела,
Но теперь возьмусь за дело!
*Муравей*:	
Что ж на этот раз поверим, а на деле всё ж проверим.
Ну не зябни у дверей, заходи, да поскорей.
*Ведущий*:	
Засыплет лес снегами, не ступишь, не пройдешь,
Но с верными друзьями нигде не пропадёшь.
Давайте все вместе и дружно
Станцуем сейчас «Танец Дружбы»
*Танец парами.*

----------

blago75 (15.08.2016), lenik (19.09.2021), verazalit (15.08.2019), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), ююлю (02.08.2016)

----------


## Ника1975

Очень оригинальная постановка!!! Спасибо за Ваше творчество!!

----------


## sergei84

Ведущий.
В давние времена жили на одном огороде овощи.
Овощи выходят в  центр зала  и встают возле стульчиков.
Капуста.
Я — капуста тугая,
В супе, в борщике вкусна я.
Танцует, садится на грядку.
Бурачок.
Ну, а я — кабачок,
Розоватенький бочок,
В огороде уродился,
С овощами подружился.
Танцует, садится на грядку.
Фасоль.
Я фасоль, всем вам известна,
И вкусна я, и полезна.
Танцует, садится на грядку.
Чеснок.
А я — братец-чесночок, 
Припекаю язычок, 
Всех микробов убиваю,
Вас от хвори защищаю.
Танцует, садится на грядку.
Морковь.
Я морковка всем на диво:
И румяна и красива.
Огурец.
Я огурчик наливной.
Кто полакомится мной?
Огурчик кланяется Морковке. Взявшись за руки, они танцуют, садятся на грядку.
Лук.
Я сердитый лук, ребята,
Витаминами богатый,
Хоть и слезы вызываю,
Но от гриппа защищаю.
Танцует, садится на грядку.
Тыква.
А я тыквой зовусь,
Сочной мякотью горжусь.
Нет полезней и вкусней
Каши тыквенной моей.
Танцует, садится на грядку.
Картошка.
Нет обеда без картошки —
Ни жаркого, ни окрошки.
Все картошку уважают.
Кто из вас меня не знает?
Танцует, садится на грядку.
Помидор.
Помидор я вкусный, сладкий,
Я расту на этой грядке,
Танцует, садится на грядку.
Все овощи.
Огородная семейка,
Все на грядки поскорей-ка!
Ведущий.
А ребята очень любили свой огородик, каждый день поливали его, ухаживали за ним. И напевали вот такую веселую песенку.
Дети с лейками, с лопатками. Поют песню "Веселый огород", стихи П. Синявского, музыка Ю. Чичкова. Огородники уходят.
Ведущий.
Овощи с каждым днем росли и зрели. Жили они дружно, никогда не ссорились. Но однажды помидор решил, что он лучше всех, и начал хвастаться.
Помидор.
Я на свете всех вкуснее,
Всех круглее, зеленее,
Меня взрослые и дети
Любят больше всех на свете!
Огурец.
Слушай, это просто смех —
Хвастать, что ты лучше всех.
Лук.
Не поймет никак он, братцы, —
Некрасиво задаваться.
Ведущий. 
А помидор все свое твердил.
Помидор.
Я на свете всех вкуснее,
Всех круглее, зеленее,
Меня взрослые и дети
Любят больше всех на свете!
Овощи (хором).
Хвалился, хвалился
И с куста свалился!
Ведущий.
В это время на огород пришли ребята, чтобы собрать овощи на обед. 
Выходят ребята и забирают овощи.
Ведущий.
Всех с собой взяли, а помидор не заметили. А тут мимо пролетала ворона.
 "Летит" мимо ворона.
Ворона.
Кар! Кар!
Позор! Кошмар!
Не хотел быть с нами дружен,
Будешь никому не нужен.
Ведущий.
Стыдно стало помидору, заплакал он… и покраснел от стыда.
Помидор.
Вы меня, друзья, простите,
Вы с собой меня возьмите.

Ведущий.
Услышали эти слова ребята-огородники, сжалились над помидором, пришли и взяли его с собой. 
Выходят и забирают помидор.
Хотите верьте, хотите нет, но с тех пор осенью помидоры всегда становятся красными. А все овощи никогда между собой не ссорятся. Живут весело и дружно.
Танец овощей и  ребят

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Любина (26.06.2018)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Занятие-игра для детей 3-5 лет. 


Овощи на грядке


Цели: дать представление об урожае овощей; побуждать детей к выражению образов героев в движении, мимике, эмоциях; учить импровизации под музыку; учить координации движений; дать заряд положительных эмоций. 


Материал и оборудование: шапочки овощей (морковь, капуста, свёкла, перец, лук) для подвижной игры.


Ход занятия

Воспитатель спрашивает детей, что созревает осенью на полях и в садах. Знают ли дети, что такое овощи? Какие овощи они знают?

Из каких овощей готовят обед? Какие овощи они любят? Затем воспитатель предлагает поиграть в огород. Воспитатель надевает на детей шапочки овощей. Дети подходят к импровизированной грядке и рассаживаются на ней как овощи. Дети делают движения по ходу текста, подпевают повторяемые фразы.


Хороводная игра «Огород наш хорош»

В о с п и т а т е л ь .

Рано утром я встаю, выхожу на грядки.

(Воспитатель обходит огород.)

Постою, посмотрю, все ли тут в порядке.

Ты, морковка, выходи, на народ посмотри.

(Морковь идет по кругу.)

Песню звонкую споем, хоровод заведем.

В с е. Раз-два, каблучок, потанцуй со мной, дружок.

(Дети встают, ведут хоровод.)

Три-четыре, громче пой, потанцуй со мной.

(Морковь пляшет.)

В о с п и т а т е л ь .

Рано утром я встаю, выхожу на грядки.

(Воспитатель обходит огород.)

Постою, посмотрю, все ли тут в порядке.

(Дети сидят на грядке.)

Ты, капуста, давай, выходи смелее,

(Капуста со свёклой идут по кругу.)

И с собой приводи свёклу поскорее.

В с е . Раз-два, каблучок, потанцуй со мной, дружок.

(Дети ведут хоровод.)

Три-четыре, громче пой, потанцуй со мной.

(Капуста и свекла пляшут.)

В о с п и т а т е л ь .

Огород наш хорош, не найдешь такого,

(Воспитатель обходит огород.)

Много перца растет, лука молодого.

(Дети сидят на грядке.)

Ты, лучок, выходи, перец за тобою.

(Лук и перец идут по кругу.)

Руки ставь под бочок, вас в салате двое.

В с е . Раз-два, каблучок, потанцуй со мной, дружок.

(Дети встают и ведут хоровод.)

Три-четыре, громче пой, потанцуй со мной.

(Лук и перец пляшут.)

Воспитатель хвалит хороший урожай. Дети садятся на стульчики.

Воспитатель берет корзину с овощами и приглашает послушать овощную историю.


Примечание. Овощная история разыгрывается с детьми по типу импровизации, в которой дети упражняются в выражении эмоционально-двигательных состояний. Каждый эпизод может разыгрываться под специально подобранную музыку, соответствующую характеру персонажа.


Этюд-импровизация «Овощная история»

В о с п и т а т е л ь . Жили-были на огороде овощи. Они давно уже поспели и хотели, чтобы их кто-нибудь заметил. Больше всех старался кабачок. Он был такой большой, толстый, круглый, что еле перекатывался с боку на бок и тяжело пыхтел. (Дети надувают щеки, ставят руки в бок, выдувают с силой воздух и пыхтят: ух, ух.)

Еще немного - и наш кабачок запрыгает как мячик. (Дети делают то же, тяжело прыгая вокруг себя.)

Была на огороде красавица морковь. Ее длинный хвостик выглядывал из-под земли. Морковь умела красиво танцевать, помахивая хвостиком. (Дети убирают одну руку за спину, другой помахивают над головой, улыбаются, потихоньку двигаясь под музыку по показу воспитателя.)

Важный-важный огурец любил ходить, сложив зеленый хвостик за спиной. Огурец любил задирать высоко нос, так он важничал. (Дети ходят, сложив руки за спиной, подняв голову кверху, притопывая ногами.)

Самой доброй была картошка. Она всех приглашала не ссориться, а дружить. Картошка была очень веселой. (Дети легко прыгают, прихлопывают в ладоши и улыбаются.)

Овощи решили не ссориться и завели хоровод. (Дети встают в круг и танцуют в хороводе, поют песню о дружбе.)


Овощная песенка

Овощной пришел народ

Песню петь про огород,

Шире круг, шире круг,

Песню петь про огород.

Будем вместе веселиться,

Будем дружбою гордиться.

Шире круг, шире круг,

Будем дружбою гордиться.

Очень овощи важны,

Людям овощи нужны.

Шире круг, шире круг,

Людям овощи нужны.

----------

Любина (26.06.2018)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Занятие-игра для детей 3-5 лет. 


К бабушке в деревню


Цели: вовлечь детей в игровой сюжет; активизировать слуховое восприятие; побуждать к двигательной и интонационной имитации; учить действовать импровизационно, в рамках заданной ситуации; учить действовать с воображаемыми предметами.

Материал и оборудование: декорации деревенского быта: дом бабушки, курятник и его обитатели (игрушки: петушок, курочка, цыплята); огород (грядки с зеленью и овощами); игрушка козочка, игрушка щенок. 

Ход занятия

Воспитатель предстает перед детьми в роли бабушки. Она приглашает детей в гости. Дети едут на поезде (имитируют езду, активно работая руками, как колесами, издают звуки, похожие на гудок поезда). Поезд останавливается в бабушкиной деревне. Дальше дети вместе с бабушкой идут пешком.

Б а б у ш к а. В моей деревне много домов. В каждом доме есть свой огород. Я покажу вам, дети, свой огород. (Приходят на огород.). Тут у меня все растет: морковь, капуста, свёкла, петрушка, укроп. Любите овощи? (Ответы детей.) Я тоже люблю, но не только для себя ращу огород. Есть у меня в сарае коза Люся. Она очень любит лазить в мой огород. Капусту погрызет, салат пощиплет. Я Люсю не ругаю, ведь ей тоже хочется овощей. Выращиваю капусту да угощаю свою козочку, приговариваю: «Кушай, Люся, кушай и давай мне жирного молочка». Любите молочко? Вот молоко в кринке, и вас угощу тепленьким молочком. Пейте, дети. (Бабушка угощает детей воображаемым молоком.) Понравилось? Теперь пойдем дальше, я покажу вам своего любимца. Видите, вот это будка. Кто в ней живет? Собачка. Ее зовут Дружок. Эй, Дружок, выходи. (Бабушка достает из будки щенка-игрушку, щенок лает.) Что ты сказал, Дружок? Ты хочешь поиграть? Давайте, дети, поиграем с Дружком.


Игра «Дружок»

У меня живет щенок, черный маленький щенок,

(Дети скачут, как щенки.)

Тяв-тяв, тяв-тяв, голос подает щенок.

(Подают голос.)

Буду я с щенком играть, буду мячик я бросать,

(Прыгают на месте.)

Тяв-тяв, тяв-тяв, буду мячик я бросать.

(Подают голос.)

Побежит он со всех ног, побежит он со всех ног,

(Бегают врассыпную.)

Тяв-тяв, тяв-тяв, голос подает щенок.

(Подают голос.)

Я кричу ему: «Дружок», отзывается щенок,

(Подпрыгивают, лают.)

Тяв-тяв, тяв-тяв, отзывается щенок.

Б а б у ш к а. Какой хороший щенок! Пусть он погуляет, а мы пойдем дальше. Вот здесь у меня курятник. Курочки-хохлатки выходят с цыплятами гулять. Щиплют травку на лужайке. Потом на ночь опять в сарай идут. Ждет их папа петушок. Курочки-хохлатки бегают по двору, кудахчут, крыльями хлопают, а цыплята быстро- быстро лапками перебирают, бегут, пищат: «Пи-пи-пи! Погоди!» Курочки их стерегут, чтобы они далеко не убежали, а цыплята глупые, все хотят от мамы убежать. (Воспитатель проводит этюд «Курочка, цыплята и петушок».) Давайте с вами поиграем. (Воспитатель становится мамой-курочкой, выбирает по желанию детей из их числа других курочек, цыплят и петушка.)


Этюд «Курочка, цыплята и петушок»

В о с п и т а т е л ь. Вышли курочки-мамы погулять, идут по двору, хлопают крылышками, беспокоятся. (Воспитатель и дети небыстро бегут, взмахивая руками, кудахчут.) За курочками прибежали цыплята. (Дети, изображающие цыплят, мелко перебирая ногами, быстро бегут, пищат.) Вот вышел во двор петушок. Он важно вышагивает, хлопает себя по бокам, кукарекает. (Несколько детей-петушков делают соответствующие движения, кукарекают.)

Вдруг налетел ветер, испугались цыплята, стали громко звать маму. (Цыплята беспокойно размахивают крылышками, бегут по двору, пищат.) Курочки бегут к своим цыплятам, хотят их спасти от ветра, закрывают цыплят крыльями. (Дети-курочки берут под крыло своих цыплят.) Вот и кончился ветер, курочки и цыплята успокоились.

Петушок важно шагает по двору. Курочки и цыплята – за ним. (Дети делают соответствующие движения.)

Б а б у ш к а. Вот и закончилось наше путешествие. Пора на поезд, он отвезет вас домой. До свидания!

Дети садятся на поезд и едут домой.

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Занятие-игра для детей 3-5 лет. 


В огороде заинька


Цели: вовлекать детей в игровую ситуацию, создать положительный эмоциональный настрой; дать пример диалога с героем; учить детей ориентироваться в пространстве, выполняя несложные движения. 

Материал и оборудование: костюм зайца; муляжи капусты; подарки для детей – очищенная свежая морковь.


Ход з а н я т и я

Воспитатель предлагает детям вспомнить, какое в данный момент время года. Дети также называют овощи, которые зреют на грядках. Воспитатель обращает внимание на то, что поля уже убраны к зиме, осталась только капуста, которая не боится холода. Ее уберут позже. На капусте видны следы чьих-то зубов. Кто же это лакомился свежей капусткой? (Заяц.) Видно, зайка был голодный, приходил в поле капусты набрать. Где он? (Возле елочки-декорации сидит большой игрушечный зайка.)

В о с п и т а т е л ь . Давайте, ребятки, спросим Зайку, где он был, что делал?

(Дети по желанию задают вопросы Зайке. Тот отвечает.)

В о с п и т а т е л ь . Что-то наш зайка погрустнел. Я его сейчас спрошу, почему он такой грустный. Зайка, зайка, что ты грустный?

З а й к а . Потерял кочан капустный.

В о с п и т а т е л ь . А какой он?

З а й к а . Вот такой - круглый, белый и большой.

В о с п и т а т е л ь .

Ну-ка, зайка, шалунишка,

Дай потрогать животишко!

Он большой как барабан!

З а й к а . Значит, съел я свой кочан да забыл.

В о с п и т а т е л ь . Вот, ребятки, почему зайка загрустил, он съел капустный кочан да забыл. Это значит, что он не наелся. Давайте ему поможем в этом горе. А как? (Дети предлагают варианты помощи зайке: покормить капустой, дать с собой, угостить еще и морковкой и т. д.) Вот мы зайку покормили, обогрели, поговорили с ним, теперь надо с зайкой поиграть.


Игра «В огороде заинька» (русская народная песенка)

В огороде заинька, в огороде маленький,

(Дети ставят руки полочкой, делают пружинку.)

Он морковку грызет, он капустку берет.

Скок, скок, скок - побежал в лесок.

(Поворачиваются друг за другом и скачут по кругу, как зайки.)

Скачи, скачи, заинька, скачи, скачи, маленький,

Во зеленый лесок да садись под кусток,

Скок, скок, скок, под кусток - и молчок.

(Прыжком садятся и приставляют палец к губам.)


Воспитатель обращает внимание детей на то, что на огороде уродилась большая морковь (сюрприз с подарком), берет морковь и там обнаруживает подарки - настоящие маленькие морковки для детей. Это зайка принес детям подарок. Дети благодарят зайку, и он уходит за елочку в лес.

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Занятие-игра для детей 3-5 лет. 


Везёт, везёт лошадка




Цели: расширять круг действий с предметами; побуждать к звукоподражанию; упражнять в имитации; учить переключаться с одного действия на другое; давать возможность проявлять себя индивидуально в общей игре.

Материал и оборудование: игрушка лошадка; инструменты детского шумового оркестра.



Ход занятия

Воспитатель приносит игрушку лошадку и спрашивает у детей, кто это. Читает с помощью детей стихотворение Д. Барто «Лошадка».

Лошадка

Я люблю свою лошадку,

Причешу ей шерстку гладко,

Гребешком приглажу хвостик

И верхом поеду в гости.

В о с п и т а т е л ь. Куда хочет отправиться лошадка? (В гости.) К кому поедет лошадка в гости? (Ответы детей.) Она поедет к Саше. (Воспитатель с игрушкой обращается к ребенку.)

Скачи, скачи, лошадка, хорошая моя,

Вези, вези, лошадка, в далекие края.

К Саше скачет, к Саше едет, гоп-гоп,

Саша дома, Саша дома, стоп-стоп.

Приехала лошадка. Тпру! Стой! Дай, Саша, лошадке, сена, напои водой. (Саша производит воображаемые действия, гладит лошадку.) Теперь лошадка довольна. Она поедет дальше. К кому она поедет в гости? Она поедет к Оле.

Скачи, скачи, лошадка, хорошая моя,

Вези, вези лошадка, в далекие края.

К Оле скачет, к Оле едет, гоп-гоп,

Оля дома, Оля дома, стоп-стоп.

Приехала лошадка к Оле. Тпру, стой! Дай, Оля, лошадке сена, напои водой. (Далее игра продолжается с другими желающими детьми.) Вам понравилась лошадка? Как она кричит?

Проводится разминка для голоса, дети подражают ржанию лошадки: «И-го-го!»


Разминка для голоса «И-го-го!»

В о с п и т а т е л ь (с лошадкой в руках).

Вот лошадка закричала...

Д е т и (вместе с воспитателем).

И-го-го!

В о с п и т а т е л ь .

На полянке закричала...

Д е т и . И-го-го!

В о с п и т а т е л ь .

Кто меня сейчас услышит?

Д е т и . И-го-го!

В о с п и т а т е л ь .

Кто верхом на мне поедет?

Д е т и . И-го-го!

В о с п и т а т е л ь .

Услыхали Таня с Ваней...

Д е т и . И-го-го!

В о с п и т а т е л ь .

И помчались на лошадке

Далеко!

Д е т и . И-го-го!

Воспитатель спрашивает лошадку, привезла ли она что-нибудь детям. Лошадка кивает и показывает на повозку, в которой обнаруживаются инструменты детского шумового оркестра (ложки, трещотки, деревянные палочки и коробочки). Воспитатель предлагает лошадке пробежаться по кругу под веселую музыку, которую сыграют дети. Проводится игра в оркестр «Музыка для лошадки».


Игра-оркестр «Музыка для лошадки»

Звучит русская народная мелодия «Светит месяц». Воспитатель на каждое музыкальное вступление говорит слова, затем дети играют на музыкальных инструментах; потом все вместе щелкают языком в такт музыке, лошадка скачет.

В о с п и т а т е л ь .

Взяли бубны, взяли ложки,

(Музыкальное вступление.)

Зазвучали песенки,

Поиграем на гармошке,

Чтобы стало весело.

(Звучит детский оркестр. Игра в оркестре.)

В с е . Цок-цок, цок-цок,

(Дети щелкают языком.)

Веселей, лошадка,

Цок-цок, цок-цок,

Веселей, лошадка.

Занятие заканчивается музыкально-ритмическим движением «Лошадки скачут» (под соответствующую музыку дети скачут как всадники на лошадках, останавливаются; лошадки бьют копытом; всадники снова скачут).

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Выйдем в сад. 


Театрализованное представление, игра для детей 3-4 лет



Цели: учить красиво двигаться под спокойную музыку, делая плавные движения; учить ощущать мышечную свободу, расслабленность; побуждать к звукоподражанию, экспериментировать со звуками. 


Материал и оборудование: декорация осеннего сада; музыка птиц в записи.


Ход занятия

Воспитатель приглашает детей в «осенний сад». Звучит спокойная, плавная музыка. Воспитатель рассказывает детям о красоте осенней природы, о том, как хорошо ходить по дорожкам, усыпанным ворохами осенней листвы. В саду можно наблюдать, как красиво падают листья. Они летят по воздуху и кружатся, потом медленно ложатся на землю.

В о с п и т а т е л ь . В нашем саду так красиво, я сейчас увижу танец настоящих осенних листочков. Ну-ка, листочки, взмахните своими крылышками и летите!

Проводится игра-импровизация «Листочки в саду».


Игра-импровизация «Листочки в саду»

Листочки, листочки кружатся в саду,

(Дети-листочки танцуют, кружатся.)

Я в садик осенний к листочкам пойду.

Листочки, листочки, летите смелей,

(Листочки летят.)

И ветер осенний пусть дует сильней.

Листочки, листочки, умолк ветерок,

(Листочки сели в кружок.)

Собрал он листочки в веселый кружок,

Притихли листочки, тихонько шуршат

(Сидят, машут крылышками.)

И в серое небо лететь не спешат.

Вдруг ветер тревожно задул, загудел,

(Поднимаются и летят.)

Листочкам с дорожек взлететь он велел,

Листочки, листочки по ветру летят,

Взлетают с дорожек, шуршат, шелестят.

В о с п и т а т е л ь . Вот какие красивые листочки в нашем саду, они так весело летали, совсем как птички.

Звучит музыка, имитирующая пение птиц. Воспитатель предлагает послушать и определить, какие звуки раздаются вокруг. Дети отвечают, что это поют птички.

В о с п и т а т е л ь . В нашем саду поют птички. Вы знаете о том, что птицы осенью улетают в теплые страны? Они боятся холода и зимуют в теплых краях. Сейчас еще не холодно, и наши птички весело распевают песенки. Вы знаете, как поют птички? Эй, птички, подайте свой голосок!

По призыву воспитателя дети начинают подражать щебету птиц и поют на разные голоса, как умеют. Потом начинается игра-разминка для голоса.


Игра-разминка для голоса «Птички»

В о с п и т а т е л ь .

На елку птички прилетели,

На ветке весело запели:

Чик-чирик, чик-чирик.

Чик-чирик, чик-чирик.

Другие птички прилетели,

На ветке весело запели:

Тили-тили, тень, тили-тили, тень.

Тили-тили, тень, тили-тили, тень.

Прилетела вдруг ворона:

Кар-кар, украли самовар!

Кар-кар, украли самовар!

Фрр! Вспорхнули птички, засвистели:

Фью, фью, фью!

Фью, фью, фью!

Засвистели, полетели:

Фью, фью, фью,

Фью, фью, фью.


Примечание. Эта разминка должна проводиться воспитателем с учетом того, что дети не всегда могут точно изображать голосом и внешней мимикой ту или иную птичку. Тем не менее, не надо предварительно показывать, как должны звучать голоса, как внешне изобразить персонажа. Подражая интуитивно, дети постепенно, от раза к разу, найдут верную интонацию и внешнее сходство с героем.

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Знакомство. 


Театрализованное представление, игра-занятие. 3-4 года (младшая группа).

Цели: вызвать интерес к театрализованной деятельности; развивать эмоционально-чувственную сферу детей, побуждая их к выражению своих чувств, к общению; учить вслушиваться в стихотворный текст и соотносить его смысл с выразительными движениями под музыку.

Материал и оборудование: декорации осенней полянки (деревья, цветы, соломка); шапочки цветов для подвижной игры; театральная кукла Мышка; зерна в плошке; муляжи пирожков. 

Ход занятия

Воспитатель приводит детей на середину комнаты - «осеннюю полянку» - и приглашает полюбоваться красками осени: вот желтые цветы, красные и зеленые листья, светлые стебли соломки. Звучит медленная музыка. Воспитатель надевает шапочки цветов на голову детям и предлагает «познакомиться» друг с другом в цветочном хороводе-разминке. Дети делают движения под пение взрослого.


Разминка

Осенью цветочки

Во поле растут,

(Дети присели, подняли руки вверх, медленно поднимаются - «растут».)

Желтые и белые

Цветики цветут.

Ветерок качает

(Дети качают поднятыми вверх руками.)
Тонкий стебелек,

Головой кивает

(Кивают головой.)

Нам с тобой цветок.

В о с п и т а т е л ь . Цветики, поздоровайтесь друг с другом!

Дети по очереди кивают головками и называют себя именем цветка («ромашка», «василек» и др.). Затем игра повторяется, и дети говорят друг другу пожелания (желают здоровья, хорошей погоды, красивой осени и т. д.).

В гости к ребятам приходит Мышка-норушка (театральная кукла) и показывает детям норку, в которой она живет. Проводится инсценировка.


Инсценировка «Мышка-норушка»

В о с п и т а т е л ь (показывает инсценировку).

Мышка-норушка в норке жила,

Песенки пела, пирожки пекла.

Мышка-норушка гостей звала,

Чаем угощала, приговаривала:

Гости дорогие, вот пирожок,

С творогом, с капустой, вот пирожок.

Кушайте, гости, еще пирожок,

С ягодой малинкой другой пирожок.

Воспитатель побуждает детей выступить в роли гостей. Дети, участвуя в драматизации, выходят по одному вперед, здороваются с мышкой-норушкой, берут пирожок, называют свое имя. Затем дети выполняют движения в зависимости от содержания текста.

В о с п и т а т е л ь (действует от имени куклы).

Проходите, гости, ко мне во светлицу,

(Дети стоят стайкой.)

Вас угощу я отборной пшеницей.

(Мышка берет миску с зерном.)

Подставляйте пошире ладошки,

(Подставляют ладошки.)

Еще вам добавлю зерна понемножку.

(Мышка «сыплет» зерно.)

А это семечки вкусные, жареные.

(Мышка раздает детям семечки.)

Грызите, но не сорите, пожалуйста.

(Дети делают вид, будто грызут семечки.)

Мышка-норушка прощается с детьми и советует бережно относиться к запасам, хранить их в теплом амбаре.

Воспитатель спрашивает у детей, понравилась ли им осенняя полянка, кого они повстречали, куда их пригласили, что они делали и гостях.

Занятие заканчивается первоначально звучащей музыкой, имитирующей спокойное состояние природы.

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Как курочка петушка спасла
Актёры: Дед (Д), Баба (Б), Курочка (К), Петух (П), Корова (КР). 
Ещё нужен реквизит на роль сена (например, моток зелёных ниток), пирожка (например, деталь конструктора), косы (например, линейка), дрова (карандаш) и масла (хорошо шёл игрушечный стаканчик):) 

Сцена 1. К и П
П.: Здравствуйте, ребята! Я Петя-петушок, золотой гребешок! По двору гуляю, зернышки ищу, курочку зову! 
К.: А я курочка Хохлатка, дома сижу, за домом слежу. Петя, ты для меня зёрнышко нашёл? 
П. (показывая): Да, кушай на здоровье! 
К. (клюёт): Спасибо, Петенька. Ну, я пошла, надо за детками-цыплятками приглядеть! 

Сцена 2. П
П.(всматриваясь): О, какой я бобок нашёл! Большой! Вкусный, наверное! Курочке не дам, сам съем! (клюёт, давится, падает и хрипит): Э-э-э! 

Сцена 3. К и П
К.(вбегая): Петя, Петенька, что с тобой? Чего ты лежишь? 
П.(шёпотом): Бобочком подавился! 
К.(взволнованно): Как же тебя, Петя, спасти? 
П.: Надо масла достать, горло смазать. 
К.: А где достать? 
П.: У коровы. 
К.: Бегу-бегу! (убегает) 

Сцена 4. К и Кр
К.(вбегая, взволнованно): Коровушка-Бурёнушка, дай масла! 
Кр.: Му-у-у! Зачем тебе масло? 
К.: Петушок лежит и не дышит, бобочком подавился! 
Кр.: Ладно, дам масла, но сперва сходи к деду, попроси, пусть сена накосит! 
К.: Бегу-бегу! (убегает) 

Сцена 5. К и Д
К.(вбегая, взволнованно): Дед, а дед! Накоси сена! 
Д.: Зачем тебе сено? 
К.: Сено – корове. Корова даст масла. Масло – петушку, а то петушок лежит и не дышит, бобочком подавился! 
Д.: Ладно, дам сена, но сначала сходи к бабе, попроси пирогов! Поем, тогда и накошу сена. 
К.: Бегу-бегу! (убегает) 

Сцена 6. К и Б
К.(вбегая, взволнованно): Баба, баба, дай пирогов! 
Б.: Зачем тебе пироги? 
К.: Пироги – деду. Он сено накосит. Сено – корове. Корова даст масла для петушка, а то петушок лежит и не дышит, бобочком подавился! 
Б.: Ладно, замешу теста, напеку пирогов. А ты пока сбегай в лес, принеси дров чтоб пироги испечь. 
К.: Бегу-бегу! (убегает) 

Сцена 7. К
К.: Где дрова? (можно спросить у ребёнка) Вот они, дрова! (берёт, несёт) 

Сцена 8. К и Б.
К.(появляясь с дровами): Баба, вот дрова! 
Б.: Хорошо, давай сюда! (кладёт под «печь»). А вот тебе пирожок! (вынимает из «печи», даёт курице). 
К.(убегая): Спасибо тебе, баба! 
Б.(машет вслед): До свидания, курочка!. 

Сцена 9. К и Д.
К.(появляясь с пирогом): Дед, вот тебе пирожок! Ешь да сено коси скорее! 
Д. (ест пирожок): Вкусный пирожок! Ну-ка, где моя коса! (берёт «косу», косит сено). Вот тебе, курочка сено! (отдаёт курице). 
К.(убегая): Спасибо тебе, дед! 
Д.(машет вслед): До свидания, курочка!. 

Сцена 10. К и Кр
К.(появляясь с сеном): Коровушка-Бурёнушка, я тебе сено принесла! 
Кр.: Ой, сколько много! Давай сюда. (ест сено). Вкусно! На тебе, курочка, масло (отдаёт «масло»). 
К.(убегая): Спасибо тебе, Бурёнушка! 
Кр.(вслед): Му-у-у! До свидания, курочка!. 

Сцена 11. К и П
К.(появляясь с «маслом»): Петенька, бегу-бегу! Масло несу! Как ты?! 
П.(хрипит): Э-э-э! 
К.(поднося «масло» к клюву петушка): На, скушай маслица! 
П.(съедает масло, вскакивает): Ку-ка-ре-ку! Опять пою во всё горло! (к курочке): Спасибо, Хохлатка! Молодец! А я жадничать теперь никогда не буду!

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Ленивая курочка

Актеры – Баба (Б), Курочка (К), Лиса (Л) 
Понадобится еще игрушечная мисочка или кастрюлька, подушечка. Лисе из бумаги надо сделать белый колпачок с красным крестиком. Также нужны будут настоящие ватрушки на тарелке. 

Сцена 1. Б
Б: (напевает) Калинка-малинка, малинка моя… (кланяется) Здравствуйте, малыши! Я – бабушка-веселушка, испеку вам по ватрушке! А где же моя помощница, курочка Пеструшечка? 

Сцена 2. Б. и К.
К: А вот и я! Ко-ко-ко! Я Курочка Пеструшечка, тоже люблю ватрушечки! (шепотом, обращаясь к детям) Да только печь их не хочу, посплю лучше на подушечке! 
Б: (протягивая К. мисочку) Вот, курочка моя хорошая, просей для начала муку. 
К: Ой, не могу!!! 
Б: Что же это вдруг? 
К: Да все валится из рук! Ой, то есть из лап! Совсем организм ослаб! 
Б: Так в чем же дело? 
К: Заболела! 
Б: Доктора! Доктора Пеструшке! (убегает) 
К: Ко-ко-ко, где моя подушка? (ложится на подушечку) 

Сцена 3. К. и Л.
Л: Всем привет! Я – доктор знаменитый, лечу получше Айболита! 
К (подскакивает): Ой, так ты ж Лиса, я тебя знаю! 
Л: Больная, Вы бредите, полагаю. (трогает К. лапкой) Ну, конечно, у Вас сильный жар. 
К (дрожит, обращается к детям): Она меня сейчас съест – кошмар!!! 
Л: Я назначу Вам лечение, и прошу следовать этому назначению! Сначала я ощипаю Ваши перышки, а потом – натру чесноком. Чеснок – против птичьего гриппа борется прекрасно! Вам все ясно? Ну а затем, без лишних проволочек, я помещу Вас в овощной бульончик… 
К (убегая, на ходу): Спасибо, доктор, что заглянули, но я здорова, побегу лучше помогать бабуле!.. 

Сцена 4. Л. и Б.
Б(появляется с настоящими ватрушками, тарелку с ватрушками можно поставить на какую-нибудь подставочку, или эту тарелку могут держать Б. и Л):Спасибо, лисонька, что помогла вразумить Пеструшку! Угощайся моей ватрушкой! 
Л(кланяется): Благодарю! Мне очень нравится такая еда. А вы, детки, любите ватрушки?(дети, конечно, говорят: «Да!») 
Б: Тогда, мои хорошие, угощайтесь – да почаще с нами встречайтесь!!! 
(артисты кланяются, а дети разбирают ватрушки после спектакля)

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Alisa5

предлагаю интересные сценки


Под весёлую музыку девочки выходят на середину зала и разыгрывают сценку.


Гусеничка Ой, какая ты нарядная, улиточка.
Улитка : И ты, гусеничка, просто загляденье!

Гусеничка: Красивой быть, кума, стараюсь,
            У «Ле Монти» одеваюсь.
            У Кардена шью наряды,
            Модной быть я очень рада.

Улитка: Ох, ох, ох! Да и я не хуже вроде,
           Оделась по последней моде.
           Что мой профиль, что анфас  -
           Пожалуй, покрасивей вас.

Гусеничка: Ах! Завивка двести двадцать пять.
           Но ради красоты пришлось отдать.
           А маникюр –французский лак!
           Ох, уж я стараюсь как…
           Да и как мне не стараться?
           Ведь я в кино иду сниматься!


Улитка: А, кино…Какой пустяк!

Гусеничка: На «Фабрике Звёзд» я уже выступала,
                    Была в восторге Пугачёва Алла!
                    Где моя подтанцовка?

Жук : Ну, артистки, расплясались,
                      Ишь ты, как размалевались!
Девочки подбегают к нему.

Улитка: Уважаемый жук разлюбезный!
           Нам послушать будет полезно.
           Кто красивей из нас и модней,
           Со стороны тебе всё ж видней!
Надеюсь, я?

Гусеничка: Нет я!

Жук: Ну, будет спорить вам, друзья!
          Я –жук –банкир,
          Всему лесу кумир.
          Посмотрите, как хорош,
          Посмотрите, как пригож.
          Потому красив, ребята,
          Что я самый здесь богатый.
          Спорить вам не хватит сил,
          Кто богат, тот и красив!

Жук  важно проходит по залу и уходит в угол зала, где ему снимают шапочку, он садится на место.

Гусеничка: Как расхвастался он тут!
Улитка: Просто он и слеп, и глух!

Под весёлую музыку паучок  пробегает по залу и останавливается лицом к детям и зрителям.
.
 Улитка: Ах, паук разлюбезный!
           Нам послушать будет полезно.
           Кто красивей из нас и модней,
           Со стороны тебе всё ж видней!
           Надеюсь, я?
Гусеничка: Нет я!

Паучок : Не спорьте, друзья!
               Я целый день тружусь, пыхчу,
               Паутину крепко кручу! 
               И считаю, тот красив,
               Кто, друзья, трудолюбив!

Гусеничка и Улитка: Но кто же из нас лучше?

Паучок(давая им корзинки): Вы корзиночки держите,
                                                 Постарайтесь, наберите
                                                Ты – листиков ,а ты -цветов
	                                       И будет вам ответ готов! 

              Улитка и гусеница собирают листья и цветы на время.



У "полянки" садится «Репка» на стульчик, покрытый зелёной тканью.


Вед.: Вот так чудо из чудес-
          Репка чуть не до небес…
          Где же дед Данила, почему не идёт тянуть репку?


Выходит мальчик, одетый в костюм деда.

Дед Данила : Вот так репка выросла!
                                    Пойду на базар через лес,
                                    Продам и куплю «Мерседес»,
                                    Маленько ещё пофасоню,
                                    Куплю телевизор я «Сони». (тянет, утирает лоб).
                                    Нужно помощи искать.
                                    Бабку Дусю надо звать!
                                    Бабка! 

Бабка : Занимаюсь я аэробикой!
            Тренажёр купи ты мне,
            Помогу тогда тебе!


Дед: Я согласен, потяни ты репку,
         Уж она засела крепко! (тянут, утирают лоб рукой).

Бабка: Нужно помощи искать,
            Надо внученьку позвать	!

Дед и бабка: Людмила, подойди к нам, эй! 

Людмила : Не мешай смотреть Дисней!
	Если Барби купишь мне,
                   Помогу тогда тебе!
 Дед: Я согласен, потяни ты репку,
         Уж она засела крепко! (тянут, утирают лоб рукой).


Людмила: Эй, барбос, скорей беги,
                  Тянуть репку помоги!

Барбос : Ты же знаешь, я верно дружу,
              В это время я дом сторожу.
              Если «Чаппи» купишь мне,
              Помогу тогда тебе!

Дед: Я согласен, потяни ты репку,
         Уж она засела крепко! (тянут, утирают лоб рукой).

Барбос: Тоська, поскорей беги,
              Тянуть репку помоги!

Тося  Дед, мне некогда сейчас,
          У меня вокала час,
          Занимаюсь я, пою,
          Мяу, мяу, мяу, мю!

Дед: Я согласен, потяни ты репку,
         Уж она засела крепко! (тянут, утирают лоб рукой).


Тоська: Фроська! Поскорей беги,
              Тянуть репку помоги!

Фрося : Раз там вся моя семья,
             Не могу их бросить я.
             И пусть сил моих немного,
             Всё ж бегу я на подмогу.
 Так уж исстари ведётся,
 Без труда ничего не даётся.
 Просто что одному не под силу –
 Легко всему коллективу!

                                 Тянут и «вытягивают репку».
                                 Исполняется танец "Репка"

В оригинале вместо паучка был ёжик, но я нашла весёлую песенку про паучка и немного изменила сценку.

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## котыша

> Сценка для подг.гр





> Ленивая курочка


спасибо! очень даже интересные сценки




> предлагаю интересные сценки


молодец!

----------


## Lana9370

МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ СКАЗКА «РЕПКА»
(сценарий осеннего праздника для детей старшего 
дошкольного возраста)

Цель праздника: развивать восприятие музыкального сюжета; способствовать эмоциональной отзывчивости, радости, увлеченности.
Задачи праздника: развивать музыкальные способности детей; прививать любовь к народному репертуару; добиваться уверенности и активности исполнения; развивать детскую восприимчивость к перевоплощению.
Содержание праздника.
Звучит русская народная мелодия «Во саду ли, в огороде», под нее выходят дети, впереди Дед и Баба.
Дед и Баба – дети, исполняют танец «Сударушка», русская народная мелодия. Затем все дети исполняют песню «Жили-были», музыка А. Пахмутовой.
Дед. Посмотри-ка, народ,есть у нас огород!
Баба. Ловко примемся за дело,чтоб все к осени поспело!
Выходят огородники.
1-й ребенок. Помидоры, лук, салат, огурцы сажаем в ряд.
2-й ребенок. Чтоб на грядках было густо, – мы посадим здесь капусту.
3-й ребенок. Тут посадим мы картошку,баклажаны и морковку.
Огородники берут детей в шапочках овощей и «сажают» их на пенечки в центре зала.
Дед. Вам скажу еще, друзья:посажу-ка репку я!
«Сажают» репку - девочку в желтом сарафане.
Вокруг репы исполняют хоровод-песню «Репка» (в обработке Иорданского).
1-й ребенок. В огороде чучело поставим,за порядком присмотреть заставим!
Под русскую народную музыку выходит Чучело - взрослый.
2-й ребенок. В огороде чучело шляпу нахлобучило,
Рукавами машет и как будто пляшет!
Чучело. Я Чучело – сторожить поставлено,чтобы птицы не летали,
Овощей чтоб не клевали, синий шарф на палке,
Чтоб боялись галки!
Исполнение песни-игры «Чучело», французская народная игра.
Чучело. С огорода всех я прогоню,
И порядок быстренько наведу!
Пугает детей, они убегают на свои места.
Баба. В огороде овощи сами по себе не растут,
Уход за ними нужен и великий труд!
Под музыку «Во саду ли, в огороде» огородники имитируют окапывание овощей, рыхление, поливание.
Выходит девочка-внучка с ведрами.
Внучка. Я речной водицей огород полью.
И про нашу речку песню вам спою!
Звучит песня «Реченька» Абрамова. На вступление дети играют на дудочках и свистульках.
Дед. Время быстренько идет, поспевает огород!
Помидор. Вот помидор на грядке вырос очень сладкий.
Два огурца (вместе). Уже поспели огурцы –зеленые молодцы!
Картошка. А картофель, а картофель уродился крупный очень!
Лук. Я расту на огороде, меня знают все в народе,
Для зубов полезен я, все вы кушайте меня!
Баклажан. Очень понравится вам вкус ароматных баклажан!
Капуста. До чего же вкусный, хрустящий лист капустный!
Морковь. Витамины вновь и вновь дарит спелая морковь!
Огородник. Все овощи важны и всем людям так нужны!
Все дети исполняют песню «Возле дома огород», музыка Е. Ботярова.
Песня исполняется в хороводе, дети на припев завивают «змейку», затем раскручивают.
Чучело. Потрудились вы не зря, поиграть пришла пора.
Берите побольше корзины, нагибайтесь, не жалейте спины.
Кто овощей побольше соберет, потом, друзья, и отдохнет!
Игра «Кто быстрее перенесет овощи с огорода домой».
Выбегает ребенок в костюме Жучки.
Жучка. Я зовусь собачкой Жучкой, у меня хвост закорючкой,
К деду с бабой ласкаюсь, лаем заливаюсь...
Ав-ав-ау!
Жучка исполняет песню Попатенко «Песня Жучки».
Выходит ребенок в костюме Кошки.
Кошка. А я красивая кошка, могу мяукать и петь немножко.
В эти дни осенние пою я песни только современные!
Кошка исполняет песню «Мурлыка» (музыка Морозова), припев и последний куплет подпевают все дети.
Чучело. Тут и мышка бежала, кошке хвостиком махала.
Выбегает ребенок, одетый в костюм Мышки. Мышка исполняет «Песню Мышки», музыка Портнова.
Чучело. Мышка, ушки навостри и от кошки убеги,
Спрячься в норке у себя, а то кошка съест тебя!
Русская народная игра «Кошки-мышки». Мышка убегает от кошки, запыхалась, и тут кошка хватает мышку за руку.
Кошка. Нет, я Кошка непростая и не ем совсем мышей,
Лучше с мышкой мы попляшем, чтобы было веселей!
Пляска кошки с мышкой «Парная полька», чешская народная мелодия.
1-й ребенок. Репка тоже подрастала выше деда с бабкой стала.
Репа исполняет песню «Я под солнышком лежу», на музыку Гладкова.
1-й ребенок. Репку мы весной сажали, все растили, поливали,
А уж к осени она вот какая выросла!
2-й ребенок. Дед тянет – потянет, вытянуть не может.
Зовет дед бабку, чтоб бежала без оглядки.
Дед. Чтобы вытянуть нам репку –за меня держись ты крепко!
1-й ребенок. Баба с дедом – старики, не справятся с репой они.
Позвали дед с бабкой внучку.
Все дети. Тянут потянут, вытянуть не могут.
2-й ребенок. Надо Жучку на помощь звать,
Деду, бабе и внучке помогать!
Все. Тянут потянут, вытянуть не могут!
Чучело. На славу уродилась репка
И в земле застряла крепко.
Никакого с репой сладу –
Тут на помощь кошку надо!
Все дети. Тянут потянут, вытянуть не могут!
1-й ребенок. Тут вприпрыжку выбегает Мышка!
Мышка. Как хотите, да иль нет, дам я вам один совет:
Надо всем вам, друзья, больше закаляться,
Физкультурой по утрам надо заниматься.
Вот я, мышка, хоть мала, но со спортом я дружна.
Хвостиком поведу, деду с бабой помогу! (Вертит хвостом.)
Старики и все ребятки должны делать физзарядку!
Все дети выполняют «Зверобику».
Чучело. Друг за другом снова встали.
Все. Раз, два – взяли! – 2 раза.
2-й ребенок. Крепко держатся за дедку –вот и вытянули репку.
Все становятся в хоровод и поют:
Как на репкины именины испекли мы каравай,
Каравай, каравай, кого хочешь – выбирай!
Репка в центре круга, выбирает Повара.
Повар (с кастрюлей). Для ребят наших из репы сварим кашу,
Станут от каши дети сильнее и краше!
1-й ребенок. В глубокой миске дадим кашу киске!
2-й ребенок. И еще каши немножко собаке положим в плошку!
Баба и дед. Ешьте, ешьте, угощайтесь и от каши поправляйтесь!
Чучело. А теперь чайку нальем, пироги мы есть начнем!
Песня «По малину в сад пойдем», музыка А. Филиппенко.
1-й ребенок. Овощи поспели, листья пожелтели,
Веселится детвора –осень в гости к нам пришла!
Все исполняют песню «Пестрая метелица», музыка Тиличеевой.
2-й ребенок. И на радость всем ребятам мы веселый танец спляшем!
Свободная пляска под русскую народную музыку. Дети изображают всеобщее веселье.
Чучело. Кашу ели мы, играли, песни пели, танцевали.
Сказке нашей конец,в се, кто слушал, – молодец!
Звучит русская народная музыка, дети пьют чай с пирогами.

*Добавлено через 45 минут*
МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ СКАЗКА «РЕПКА»
(сценарий осеннего праздника для детей старшего 
дошкольного возраста)

Цель праздника: развивать восприятие музыкального сюжета; способствовать эмоциональной отзывчивости, радости, увлеченности.
Задачи праздника: развивать музыкальные способности детей; прививать любовь к народному репертуару; добиваться уверенности и активности исполнения; развивать детскую восприимчивость к перевоплощению.
Содержание праздника.
Звучит русская народная мелодия «Во саду ли, в огороде», под нее выходят дети, впереди Дед и Баба.
Дед и Баба – дети, исполняют танец «Сударушка», русская народная мелодия. Затем все дети исполняют песню «Жили-были», музыка А. Пахмутовой.
Дед. Посмотри-ка, народ,есть у нас огород!
Баба. Ловко примемся за дело,чтоб все к осени поспело!
Выходят огородники.
1-й ребенок. Помидоры, лук, салат, огурцы сажаем в ряд.
2-й ребенок. Чтоб на грядках было густо, – мы посадим здесь капусту.
3-й ребенок. Тут посадим мы картошку,баклажаны и морковку.
Огородники берут детей в шапочках овощей и «сажают» их на пенечки в центре зала.
Дед. Вам скажу еще, друзья:посажу-ка репку я!
«Сажают» репку - девочку в желтом сарафане.
Вокруг репы исполняют хоровод-песню «Репка» (в обработке Иорданского).
1-й ребенок. В огороде чучело поставим,за порядком присмотреть заставим!
Под русскую народную музыку выходит Чучело - взрослый.
2-й ребенок. В огороде чучело шляпу нахлобучило,
Рукавами машет и как будто пляшет!
Чучело. Я Чучело – сторожить поставлено,чтобы птицы не летали,
Овощей чтоб не клевали, синий шарф на палке,
Чтоб боялись галки!
Исполнение песни-игры «Чучело», французская народная игра.
Чучело. С огорода всех я прогоню,
И порядок быстренько наведу!
Пугает детей, они убегают на свои места.
Баба. В огороде овощи сами по себе не растут,
Уход за ними нужен и великий труд!
Под музыку «Во саду ли, в огороде» огородники имитируют окапывание овощей, рыхление, поливание.
Выходит девочка-внучка с ведрами.
Внучка. Я речной водицей огород полью.
И про нашу речку песню вам спою!
Звучит песня «Реченька» Абрамова. На вступление дети играют на дудочках и свистульках.
Дед. Время быстренько идет, поспевает огород!
Помидор. Вот помидор на грядке вырос очень сладкий.
Два огурца (вместе). Уже поспели огурцы –зеленые молодцы!
Картошка. А картофель, а картофель уродился крупный очень!
Лук. Я расту на огороде, меня знают все в народе,
Для зубов полезен я, все вы кушайте меня!
Баклажан. Очень понравится вам вкус ароматных баклажан!
Капуста. До чего же вкусный, хрустящий лист капустный!
Морковь. Витамины вновь и вновь дарит спелая морковь!
Огородник. Все овощи важны и всем людям так нужны!
Все дети исполняют песню «Возле дома огород», музыка Е. Ботярова.
Песня исполняется в хороводе, дети на припев завивают «змейку», затем раскручивают.
Чучело. Потрудились вы не зря, поиграть пришла пора.
Берите побольше корзины, нагибайтесь, не жалейте спины.
Кто овощей побольше соберет, потом, друзья, и отдохнет!
Игра «Кто быстрее перенесет овощи с огорода домой».
Выбегает ребенок в костюме Жучки.
Жучка. Я зовусь собачкой Жучкой, у меня хвост закорючкой,
К деду с бабой ласкаюсь, лаем заливаюсь...
Ав-ав-ау!
Жучка исполняет песню Попатенко «Песня Жучки».
Выходит ребенок в костюме Кошки.
Кошка. А я красивая кошка, могу мяукать и петь немножко.
В эти дни осенние пою я песни только современные!
Кошка исполняет песню «Мурлыка» (музыка Морозова), припев и последний куплет подпевают все дети.
Чучело. Тут и мышка бежала, кошке хвостиком махала.
Выбегает ребенок, одетый в костюм Мышки. Мышка исполняет «Песню Мышки», музыка Портнова.
Чучело. Мышка, ушки навостри и от кошки убеги,
Спрячься в норке у себя, а то кошка съест тебя!
Русская народная игра «Кошки-мышки». Мышка убегает от кошки, запыхалась, и тут кошка хватает мышку за руку.
Кошка. Нет, я Кошка непростая и не ем совсем мышей,
Лучше с мышкой мы попляшем, чтобы было веселей!
Пляска кошки с мышкой «Парная полька», чешская народная мелодия.
1-й ребенок. Репка тоже подрастала выше деда с бабкой стала.
Репа исполняет песню «Я под солнышком лежу», на музыку Гладкова.
1-й ребенок. Репку мы весной сажали, все растили, поливали,
А уж к осени она вот какая выросла!
2-й ребенок. Дед тянет – потянет, вытянуть не может.
Зовет дед бабку, чтоб бежала без оглядки.
Дед. Чтобы вытянуть нам репку –за меня держись ты крепко!
1-й ребенок. Баба с дедом – старики, не справятся с репой они.
Позвали дед с бабкой внучку.
Все дети. Тянут потянут, вытянуть не могут.
2-й ребенок. Надо Жучку на помощь звать,
Деду, бабе и внучке помогать!
Все. Тянут потянут, вытянуть не могут!
Чучело. На славу уродилась репка
И в земле застряла крепко.
Никакого с репой сладу –
Тут на помощь кошку надо!
Все дети. Тянут потянут, вытянуть не могут!
1-й ребенок. Тут вприпрыжку выбегает Мышка!
Мышка. Как хотите, да иль нет, дам я вам один совет:
Надо всем вам, друзья, больше закаляться,
Физкультурой по утрам надо заниматься.
Вот я, мышка, хоть мала, но со спортом я дружна.
Хвостиком поведу, деду с бабой помогу! (Вертит хвостом.)
Старики и все ребятки должны делать физзарядку!
Все дети выполняют «Зверобику».
Чучело. Друг за другом снова встали.
Все. Раз, два – взяли! – 2 раза.
2-й ребенок. Крепко держатся за дедку –вот и вытянули репку.
Все становятся в хоровод и поют:
Как на репкины именины испекли мы каравай,
Каравай, каравай, кого хочешь – выбирай!
Репка в центре круга, выбирает Повара.
Повар (с кастрюлей). Для ребят наших из репы сварим кашу,
Станут от каши дети сильнее и краше!
1-й ребенок. В глубокой миске дадим кашу киске!
2-й ребенок. И еще каши немножко собаке положим в плошку!
Баба и дед. Ешьте, ешьте, угощайтесь и от каши поправляйтесь!
Чучело. А теперь чайку нальем, пироги мы есть начнем!
Песня «По малину в сад пойдем», музыка А. Филиппенко.
1-й ребенок. Овощи поспели, листья пожелтели,
Веселится детвора –осень в гости к нам пришла!
Все исполняют песню «Пестрая метелица», музыка Тиличеевой.
2-й ребенок. И на радость всем ребятам мы веселый танец спляшем!
Свободная пляска под русскую народную музыку. Дети изображают всеобщее веселье.
Чучело. Кашу ели мы, играли, песни пели, танцевали.
Сказке нашей конец,в се, кто слушал, – молодец!
Звучит русская народная музыка, дети пьют чай с пирогами.

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

«Осенний букет»Театрализованное представление для младших дошкольников.

Действующие лица:
Осень.
Зайка.
Мышки.
Ёжик.
Медведи.
Белочки.

Дети с Осенью заходят в зал.
Осень. Несу я урожаи,
Поля вновь засевая,
Птиц к югу отправляю,
Деревья раздеваю.
Но не касаюсь сосен
И ёлочек. Я – Осень.
1 реб. Ярко запылали кисти у рябин,
Золотыми стали платьица осин.
2 реб. Солнышко румянит рощи и леса,
И звенят повсюду наши голоса.
3 реб. За окном ветерок веселится –
То подпрыгнет, а то притаится.
4 реб. И листочки бегут по дорожке,
Словно жёлтые мышки от кошки.
Песня про осень.
Осень. Вот, примите, ребята,
Всё, чем я в лесу богата,
Всё, что я насобирала,
Всё, что летом припасала.
А ещё отгадайте мои загадки, что же выросло на грядке.
Загадывает Осень. А сейчас сядем да сказку послушаем.
Отгадайте, кто к нам спешит.
Комочек пуха, длинное ухо,
Прыгает ловко, любит морковку. (Зайчик)
Осень. Бежит зайчик по дорожке, радуется. Вдруг видит,
На полянке мышки расшалились.
Мышки играют на шумовых инструментах.
Осень. Понравилось зайке, как мышки в оркестре играют, и подарил он свой осенний букет самой маленькой мышке.
Мышка. Это мне?
Зайка. Тебе.
Мышка. А за что?
Зайка. Просто так.
Мышка. Спасибо.
Осень. Побежала мышка с букетом дальше и встретила в лесу ёжика.
Ребёнок. 
Колобком свернулся ёж,
Ни за что не развернёшь.
Это серый колобок –
У него колючий бок.
Песня «Маленький ёжик»
Осень. Понравилась песенка мышке, и подарила она свой осенний букет ёжику.
Ёжик. Это мне?
Мышка. Тебе
Ёжик. А за что?
Мышка. Просто так.
Осень. Поблагодарил ёжик мышку за подарок и стал с ней играть.
Игра «Ёжик и мыши»
Осень. А вот и медвежата на полянке танцуют.
Танец медвежат.
Осень. Только один медвежонок не танцует. Он боится корзину с малиной потерять. Сидит, дуется. Решил его ёжик порадовать и подарил мишке букет.
Мишка. Это мне?
Ёжик. Тебе.
Мишка. А за что?
Ёжик. Просто так.
Мишка. Спасибо!
Осень. Решил мишка скорее до дому добраться, да навстречу ему
Белочки- хлопотуньи попались.
танец белочек.
Осень. Жалко мишке корзину с малиной отдавать, протянул букет.
Белочка. Это мне?
Мишка. Тебе.
Белочка. А за что?
Мишка. Просто так!
Белочка. Большое спасибо!
Мишка. (протягивает корзину). На, возьми и малину.
Белочка. Спасибо!
Осень. Ай да, мишка, какой щедрый стал! Молодец! Совсем нежадный!
: Пляшет ёжик на пеньке,
Пляшет белка на сучке,
Пляшет мышка возле норки,
И Ежиха на пригорке!
Топ-топ! Топотушки!
Пляшут лапки, пляшут ушки,
Пляшут рожки и хвосты!
Что стоишь? Пляши и ты!
Общий танец.
Осень. Вот какая история произошла в осеннем лесу.
Ну а мне идти пора, до свидания детвора.
cценарий найден на просторах Интернета.

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Mandarinka-79 (30.07.2017), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## лариса 25

Интересная сценка, подойдет для осеннего праздника.
"Белкин домик"
Действующие лица: Ведущий, Белка, Бельчата, Еж, Коза, Дятел, Петух, Цыплята.
Звучит фоновая музыка.
Вед.: Белка шишки собирает
И на зиму запасает,
Чтоб кормить своих ребят,
Славных маленьких бельчат.

Песня Белки: Осень наступила,
Холоднее стало,
Солнышко за тучи
Быстро убежало.
Улетели птички,
Высохли цветы,
Желтые листочки
Сели на кусты.

Вед.: А бельчата тут как тут,
Ищут, где грибы растут.
Смотрят под кусточки,
Видят там грибочки
Исполняется тема бельчат.
Белка: Эй, бельчата, подойдите!
Что в корзинках? Покажите!
1-й бельчонок: Вот краснушки…
2-й бельчонок: Вот волнушки…
1-й бельчонок: Рыжики, опята.
2-й бельчонок: А поганок мы не брали.
Белка: Правильно, бельчата.
В дом грибы несите,
Хорошо сушите.
Натыкайте их на ветки,
Ну, бегите, детки.
Бельчата под музыку убегают.
Вед.: Вышел добрый дядя Еж.
Еж: Здравствуй, белка!
Как живешь?.
Белка: Хорошо, спасибо, Ежик,
Не житье – одно веселье.
Мы теперь ведь в новом доме,
Приходи на новоселье,
Приводи своих ежат.
Еж: Буду очень, очень рад,
Обязательно придем.
Белка: Приходите, мы вас ждем.
Звучит фоновая музыка.
Вед.: Ежик в дальний путь пустился
И в лесу дремучем скрылся.
Стала белочка опять
Шишки спелые сбирать
А бельчата успевают,
Овощи снимают,
Трудятся на грядке
Малые ребятки.
Белка: Эй, бельчата, подойдите!
Что в корзинках, покажите?
1-й бельчонок: Есть капуста…
2-й бельчонок: Огурцы…
Белка: Урожай вы сняли ловко,
Ай да детки, молодцы!
В дом скорей бегите,
Овощи несите,
А теперь мы отдохнем –
Прогуляться в лес пойдем.
Под музыку уходят.
Песня Козы: Я иду, я иду по дорожке,
У меня есть красивые рожки.
Иногда я немного сержусь,
Кто подразнит, за тем погонюсь.
Вед.: Шла Коза с душистым сеном,
Песню напевала.
Вдруг она красивый, новый
Домик увидала.
Коза: Бе-бе-бе,
Прелестный домик,
Не такой, как моя стайка.
Постучу. Пусть дверь откроет
В новый домик мне хозяйка.
Тук-тук-тук,
Откройте дверь,
Вы не бойтесь – 
Я не зверь.
Вед.: Из дупла в нарядной шапке
Дятел появился.
Длинный нос потер он лапкой
И распорядился:
Дятел: В этот дом нельзя стучать,
Надо кнопку нажимать.
Коза: Бе-бе-бе, какую кнопку?
Я, Коза, не знаю,
Я рогами, я рогами
Эту дверь сломаю.
Звучит тема Козы.
Вед.: Сторож-Дятел стал кричать
И на помощь призывать.
Дятел: Бом-бом-бом-бом
Караул, ломают дом.
Звучит тема тревоги.
Вед.: Бежит Белочка в тревоге,
А за нею по дороге
Малые ребята –
Славные бельчата.
Еж торопится, бежит,
А за ним ежата,
А за ними Петушок
И его цыплята.
Все: Бом-бом-бом-бом,
Кто ломает Белкин дом?
Белка: Здравствуй, Козочка- Коза!
Что нахмурила глаза?
Разве можно так стучать?
Ты наш дом могла сломать.
Видишь кнопку? Нажимай,
Дверь свободно открывай.
Коза: Нет! Я не желаю!
Всех вас забодаю!
Еж: У меня свои иголки,
Не показывай рога.
У меня иголки колки,
Проколю твои бока.
Петух: Я – отважный Петушок,
Золотистый гребешок,
В драке всех я побеждаю.
Не уйдешь, так испугаю.
Ку-ка-ре-ку!
Белка (Козе): Нет, друзья, не надо спорить
И упрямиться не надо.
Проходите лучше в домик,
Я вам буду очень рада,
Малышей своих ведите.
Проходите, проходите!
Все заходят в домик. Белка с Козой остаются.
Белка: Как ваш Козлик. Подрастает?
Молока ему хватает?
Вед.: Речь о Козлике зашла.
Тут и злость Козы прошла.
Коза: Ах, мой Козлик, он здоров,
Бегает, резвится,
У него на ножках
Крепкие копытца.
Белка: Завтра ты опять придешь
И Козленка приведешь.
Угости его капустой
Очень сочной, очень вкусной.
А сейчас у нас веселье,
Проходи на новоселье.
Звучит музыка
Белка (всем): Вот, друзья, здесь мы живем
Все: Ах, какой красивый дом!
Маленький еж: Много здесь игрушек…
Цыпленок: Шишек, погремушек…
Еж: Комнаты все светлые,
Стены разноцветные…
Петух: Стульчики дубовые…
Занавески новые..

Коза: Я скажу, чтоб Козел
Мне такой же сделал пол,
Хоть копытами пройдешь,
Не проломишь, не пробьешь.
Белка: А теперь вставайте в круг,
За руки возьмитесь.
В новом доме у меня
Пойте, веселитесь.
Коза: Жаль, что нету здесь Козленка!
Он поет протяжно, тонко.
Белка: Ничего, еще придет,
Обязательно споет.
Хоровод: Как у белочки веселье,
В новом доме новоселье,
В хороводе весь народ
И танцует, и поет.
Петушок идет вприсядку,
А за ним его цыплятки
Завертелись кувырком,
Вот какой веселый дом.
Белка пляшет, Белка пляшет,
А Коза рогам машет.
Новоселье идет,
Веселится весь народ!

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## sokort

ОСЕНЬ В ТЕРЕМКЕ
Театрализованное развлечение во 2-й младшей группе
с участием детей подготовительной группы

Программное содержание: развивать интерес к театрально-игровой деятельности; поощрять желание принимать активное участие в театральном действии; воспитывать дружеские отношения, желание помочь друг другу. 

Реквизит: теремок, плетень, овощи в огороде (картошка, морковка), листочки, корзинки, бочонок с медом, угощения. Декорация леса (елочки, пенечки, грибы). 

Звучит музыка. Дети входят в зал. 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Ребятки, я приглашаю вас в осенний лес! Но путь туда далек, и чтобы наши ножки не устали, давайте поедем на поезде! 

Дети встают "паровозиком", ведущая - впереди. Под музыку все топающим шагом двигаются по залу. 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Вот и приехали...
Осенью мы в лес идем,
Листья сыплются дождем,
Под ногами шелестят, 
И летят, летят, летят!..
Вот и в лесу много листочков: и желтые, и красные - очень красивые! А кто же украсил наш лес? Это волшебница Осень постаралась! А вот и ветерок подул, листочками играет. Давайте с ними потанцуем и песенку споем! 

Танец с листочками. 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Смотрите, ребятки, теремочек стоит! Кто же в нем живет?.. И огородик небольшой: и капуста, и картошка, и морковка в нем растут! (стучит) Кто-кто в теремочке живет? Кто-кто в невысоком живет? Никто не отвечает... Слышите? Кто-то бежит! Отгадайте загадку:
Маленькая, серенькая, тоненько пищит,
На деток из норки глядит! 

ДЕТИ: Мышка! 

Выбегает Мышка. 

МЫШКА: Кто-то звал меня? Ребятки, здравствуйте!.. Ой! Какой теремок красивый! Кто-кто в теремочке живет? Кто-кто в невысоком живет? Никто не отвечает. Буду в нем жить-поживать,
На огороде картошку копать, капусту поливать,
Морковку собирать, да на зиму запасать!
(забегает в домик) 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Забежала Мышка в теремок и стала в нем жить… Слышите, ребятки, еще кто-то сюда идет, ножками стучит. А вот и загадка:
Что за странный колобок мне дорогу пересек?
Шубка в иглах у него, не боится ничего! 

ДЕТИ: Ежик! 

Выходит Ежик. 

ЁЖИК: Здравствуйте, ребятки! По лесной дорожке я катился,
На лесной полянке очутился.
Что за чудо-теремок? Кто, скажите, в нем живет?
Огородик небольшой под высокою сосной…
Кто-кто в теремочке живет? Кто-кто в невысоком живет? 

МЫШКА: Я, Мышка-норушка! А ты кто? 

ЁЖИК: Я - Ёжик, ни головы, ни ножек! Пусти меня к себе жить! 

МЫШКА: Чтобы жить-поживать, запасы на зиму надо запасать! 

ЁЖИК: А в лесочке-то под горкой, под березой и под елкой,
Хороводами и в ряд грибочки ровненько стоят!
Я грибочки соберу, да на зиму припасу:
Посушу да посолю, зимой пирогов всем напеку! 

МЫШКА: А какие грибы ты знаешь? 

ЁЖИК: И белые, и подосиновики, и опята! 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Ребятки, давайте поможем Ежику грибочки собрать! Кто больше соберет?.. 

Проводится игра "Кто больше соберет грибов?". Двое детей под веселую музыку собирают грибочки, каждый в свою корзинку. В конце игры,  воспитатель,  вместе с детьми,  считают, кто из них больше грибочков собрал.

ЁЖИК: Урожай грибов хорош! Жить меня к себе возьмешь? 

МЫШКА: Заходи скорее в дом, веселее будет в нем! 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Стали Мышка и Ежик вместе жить… А вот еще кто-то бежит по тропинке, слышите?..
Комочек пуха, длинное ухо,
Прыгает ловко, любит морковку! 

ДЕТИ: Зайчик! 

Выбегает Зайчик. 

ЗАЙЧИК: Здравствуйте, ребятки!
На полянке на лесной теремочек расписной!
Кто же в тереме живет и сажает огород?
И капусту, и морковку - соберет их Зайка ловко!
Кто-кто в теремочке живет?
Кто-кто в невысоком живет? 

МЫШКА: Я, Мышка-норушка! 

ЁЖИК: Я, Ежик, ни головы, ни ножек! А ты кто? 

ЗАЙЧИК: А я Зайчик-побегайчик! Пустите меня к себе жить!
Я в огороде помогу, урожай вам соберу:
И капусту, и морковку - соберет их Зайка ловко! 

МЫШКА: Что ж, помощники важны,
Нам помощники нужны! 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Ребятки, давайте поможем Зайке собрать урожай морковки! 

Проводится игра "Кто скорее соберет морковку?". 

ЗАЙЧИК: Спасибо, ребятки, помогли мне собрать урожай морковки! А теперь можно и поиграть!

                                        Песня-игра "Зайчики и лисичка":

1). По лесной лужайке
Разбежались зайки,
Вот какие зайки -
Зайки-побегайки.

2). Сели зайчики в кружок,
Роют лапкой корешок,
Вот какие зайки -
Зайки-побегайки.

3). Вдруг бежит лисичка -
Рыжая сестричка,
Ищет, где же зайки,
Зайки-побегайки!

На последний куплет выбегает Лиса, ищет зайчиков. 
ЛИСА: Ах вы, милые зайчата! Здравствуйте, мальчишки и девчата!
Слышу я - у вас веселье? В теремочке новоселье?
К себе меня возьмите жить, со мной не будете тужить!
Уж я вас повеселю: потанцую и спою!
Ну-ка, нечего скучать! Выходите танцевать! 

                                                               Танец 
ЗВЕРИ: Заходи, Лиса, к нам в терем,
Так и быть, тебе поверим! 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Зашла Лисичка в теремок и стали они жить вчетвером... А вот еще кто-то идет, слышите, ребятки? Кто же это?.. Слушайте загадку:
Кто зимой холодной
Бродит по лесу злой и голодный? 

ДЕТИ: Волк! 

Выходит Волк. 

ВОЛК: Здравствуйте, ребятки!
Что за чудо-теремок?.. Ой! А рядом огород!
Мне покушать бы чего - с голоду живот свело!
Глядь, картофель-то поспел! Я б сейчас его поел!
Чей, скажите, урожай? Эй, хозяин, отвечай!

ЗВЕРИ: Кто стучится в теремок? Чей там слышен голосок? 

ВОЛК: Я - Волчок, серенький бочок! Пустите меня в теремок жить!
Я работы не боюсь, на работе не ленюсь!
Буду вам я помогать и картошку собирать! 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Поможем, ребятки, Волку картошку собрать? 

Проводится игра "Перенеси картошку". Под веселую музыку дети носят по одной картофелине из огородика каждый в свою корзинку. Кто больше соберет? 

ЗВЕРИ: Урожай собрали дружно, голодать зимой не нужно!
Заходи скорее в дом, веселее впятером! 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Зашел Волк в теремочек и стали они жить вместе… А вот еще кто-то идет по лесной тропинке!.. Отгадайте загадку:
Слышен близко топот ног!
Что за странный зверь идет?
Зимой в берлоге любит спать
И лапу сладкую сосать! 

ДЕТИ: Медведь! 

Выходит Мишка. 

МИШКА: Здравствуйте, ребятки! Правильно отгадали загадку!
Ой, смотрите, теремок! Я в лесу не одинок!
Очень скучно одному, в гости бы сходить к кому!
Я и меда тут припас - сделал на зиму запас!
Кто-кто в теремочке живет? Кто-кто в невысоком живет 

ЗВЕРИ: - Я, Мышка-норушка!
- Я Ежик, ни головы, ни ножек!
- Я, Зайчик-побегайчик!
- Я, Лисичка-сестричка!
- Я, Волчок, серенький бочок! А ты кто? 

МИШКА: А я Мишка косолапый, мед я ем из улья лапой.
Ну и вам принес медку, всех я медом угощу!
Меня в лес вы не гоните, в теремок меня возьмите! 

ЗВЕРИ: Заходи, Мишутка, в дом, веселее будет в нем! 

МИШКА: Лучше вы, зверята, выходите,
Малышей угостить мне помогите! 

Звери выходят, угощают малышей. 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Понравилось вам, ребята, Мишкино угощение?.. Стали зверята в теремке жить-поживать, да добра наживать:
Мышка с Ежиком пироги пекут,
Зайка с Лисичкой песни поют,
А Волк и Мишка за порядком следят…
Вот и закончилось наше путешествие в осенний лес. Пора возвращаться. 

Дети строятся "паровозиком", под музыку уходят в группу.

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Мари-ночка (18.09.2020)

----------


## светлячечек

Эту сценку я нашла в инете, мне очень нравиться и детям тоже.
Как Ежик Пых-пых искал дорогу домой

Петрушка: Наступила осень, листочки в лесу стали облетать
Много листиков упало на лесную дорожку. (падают листочки)
И закрыли ее, не стало видно дорожки. Вышел Ежик Пых-пых из своего домика и пошел в лес собирать грибочки, чтобы их насушить и съесть зимой. Идет он по лесу и песенку поет…
Еж: Я лесной веселый Еж (пых-пых!)
На колючку я похож (пых-пых!)
Быстро ножками бегу (пых-пых)
Все грибы сейчас найду (пых-пых)
Останавливается
Вот он красненький грибок, приколю его на бок. 
Срывает грибок, сажает его на свои иголки. Идет дальше повторяет свою песенку.
Появляется Заяц
Заяц: Это кто так громко песенку поет?
Ёж: Это я, серый Ёж. Я иду за грибами.
Заяц: Мне очень понравилась твоя песня, пойдем вместе искать грибы.
Ёж и Заяц (поют вместе)
Я да ты, ты да я – мы веселые друзья,
Мы грибочков наберем, и зимой съедим вдвоем. (останавливаются)
Ёж: Вот и беленький грибок, приколю его на бок.
Заяц помогает Ёжику сорвать грибок и посадить его на иголки. Идут дальше.
Ёж: Я лесной веселый Ёж, пых – пых!
Заяц: Тра-ля-ля!
Ёж: На колючку я похож, Пых-пых!
Заяц: Тра-ля-ля!
Ёж: Быстро ножками бегу, Пых-пых!
Заяц: Тра-ля-ля!
Ёж: Все грибы сейчас найду! Пых-пых!
Заяц: Тра-ля-ля!
Появляется Лиса
Лиса: Кто так громко в лесу поет?
Ёж и Заяц: Это мы, Ёжик Пых-пых, и Заяц Тра-ля-ля. Мы собираем грибы.
Лиса: Я тоже хочу грибков поесть. Я помогу вам собрать грибочки.
Все идут и поют
Ёж: Я лесной веселый Ёж, пых – пых!
Заяц: Тра-ля-ля!
Лиса: Ду-ду-ду!
Ёж: На колючку я похож, Пых-пых!
Заяц: Тра-ля-ля!
Лиса: Ду-ду-ду!
Ёж: Быстро ножками бегу, Пых-пых!
Заяц: Тра-ля-ля!
Лиса: Ду-ду-ду!
Ёж: Все грибы сейчас найду! Пых-пых!
Заяц: Тра-ля-ля!
Лиса: Ду-ду-ду!
Ёж: Вот и рыженький грибок, приколю его на бок.
Заяц и Лиса помогают Ёжику сорвать грибок и посадить его на иголки. 
Появляется Медведь.
Медведь это кто так громко поет?
Ёж, Лиса и Заяц: Это мы – Ёжик Пых-пых, Заяц Тра-ля-ля и Лисичка Ду-ду-ду! Мы ищем грибы.
Медведь можно мне с вами пойти? Я тоже хочу грибков поесть.
Все идут и поют
Ёж: Я лесной веселый Ёж, пых – пых!
Заяц: Тра-ля-ля!
Лиса: Ду-ду-ду!
Медведь: Трам-там-там!
Ёж: На колючку я похож, Пых-пых!
Заяц: Тра-ля-ля!
Лиса: Ду-ду-ду!
Медведь: Трам-там-там!
Ёж: Быстро ножками бегу, Пых-пых!
Заяц: Тра-ля-ля!
Лиса: Ду-ду-ду!
Медведь: Трам-там-там!
Ёж: Все грибы сейчас найду! Пых-пых!
Заяц: Тра-ля-ля!
Лиса: Ду-ду-ду!
Медведь: Трам-там-там!
Ёж: Вот еще один грибок, приколю его на бок.
Заяц, Лиса и Медведь берут грибок и сажаю Ежу на иголки, гриб не помещается.
Медведь: Очень много мы собрали грибков, трам-там-там. Надо их положить в корзинку. Вот у меня и корзиночка есть (перекладывает грибы в корзинку) Да, много мы набрали грибков, а теперь надо идти домой. А куда идти? Где дорожка? Ее засыпали листочки.
Ёж: Ой-ой-ой, пых-пых, бедный ежик я лесной пых-пых
Нет обратного пути, как дорогу мне найти, пых-пых?
Звери садятся на пенек и грустят.
Ведущий: Загрустили наши звери, как же их печаль измерить?
Песен больше не поют, помощи от леса ждут…
Вдруг повеял ветерок и поднял один листок…
Медведь (радостно):
Вот один листок, другой… Трам-там-там,
Нам укажут путь домой, трам-там-там!
Ведущий: Звери, а вы попросите помощи у ветра!
Все звери: Да, да! Ветер, ветер, ветерок,
Подними сухой листок, над лесочком покружи, и дорогу покажи!
Ведущий: Ребята, помогите нашим зверям, подуйте как ветерок.
Дети дуют.
Ведущий: Ветер листья поднимает, в путь обратный направляет.
Заяц: Вот один листок, тра-ля-ля, еще немножко
Стала вдруг видна дорожка, тра-ля-ля!
Ведущий: Встали звери все гурьбой…
Медведь: Можем мы идти домой, трам-там-там!
Все звери (поют):
Мы весело шагаем, мы весело идем.
Грибочки мы собрали, в корзиночке несем.
Мы их сейчас посушим, мы их потом съедим.
И всех друзей-соседей грибами угостим!
Ёж: Пых-пых-пых!
Медведь: Трам-там-там!
Все вместе: Мы искали по кустам, а грибы-грибочки.
Выросли на кочке. А теперь домой шагаем…
Лиса: Ду-ду-ду!
Заяц: Тра-ля-ля!
Все вместе: Дружно песню распеваем, дружно песню распеваем, Ля-ля!
Ёж: Вот мой дом. Мы уже пришли. Спасибо вам друзья, за то, что помогли мне собрать грибы и принести их.
Я сейчас их насушу, а зимой вас приглашу.
Мы же верные друзья, пых-пых. Угощать вас буду я!
Все звери: Спасибо, Ёжик. До свидания!
Лиса: Ду-ду-ду!
Заяц: Тра-ля-ля!
Медведь: А теперь мы потанцуем (танцуют под музыку)
Ежик: А вам ребятки корзинка из леса с подарками. До свидания!
Звери уходят.

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Mandarinka-79 (30.07.2017), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## sokort

ОСЕННЯЯ СКАЗКА
                                                             Старшая группа
Дети с листочками в руках вбегают под музыку в празднично оформленный зал. Перестраиваются, становятся в шахматном порядке в центре зала. 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Вот художник, так художник!
Все леса позолотил,
Даже самый сильный дождик
Эту краску не отмыл. 
Отгадать загадку просим: 
Кто художник этот?.. 
ДЕТИ (хором): Осень! 

РЕБЁНОК: Пышным сарафаном 
Землю укрывая, 
В гости к нам шагает
Осень золотая! 
Праздник осени в лесу,
И светло, и весело! 
Вот какие украшения 
Осень здесь развесила! 

                                                                   Песня 
РЕБЁНОК: Только ветер налетел, 
Сразу сделал много дел: 
Тучки в небе разогнал, 
Листья с дерева сорвал, 
Закружил их высоко, 
Разбросал их далеко. 
Мы листочки соберем, 
С ними танцевать пойдем! 

                                           Танец с осенними листочками
После песни-танца дети садятся на стульчики, листочки кладут под стульчики. 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Вот и осень к нам пришла,
Веселится детвора,
Потому что много осень
Нам сюрпризов принесла!
                            Под музыку в зал входит Осень, в руках несет корзину.
ОСЕНЬ: Я всегда на праздник рада 
Приходить к вам в детский сад. 
Я люблю повеселиться, 
Поиграть в кругу ребят. 
У меня в руках корзинка (показывает),
В ней осенние дары. 
Все, чем только я богата.
Принесла для детворы. 
Принесла я овощи 
С огородной грядки, 
А вот чтобы их узнать, 
Отгадай загадки. 


1.Не шит, не кроен, 
А весь в рубцах, 
Семьдесят одежек,
И все без застежек. 






(кочан капусты) 

2.Сидит красна девица в темнице,
А коса на улице. 
(морковь) 

3.Без окон, без дверей,
Полна горница людей. 
(огурец) 

4.В огороде вырастаю,
А когда я созреваю, 
Варят из меня томат, 
В щи кладут и так едят. 
(помидор) 

5.На плетне зеленый крюк,
На крюке висит сундук. 
В сундуке пять ребят 
Смирно рядышком сидят. 
Вдруг раскрылся сундук – 
Все рассыпались вокруг. 
(горох) 

6.Красна, а не калина, 
Горька, а не осина, 
Кругла, а не лукошко, 
Хвост есть, а не кошка. 
(редиска) 

7.И зелен, и густ 
На грядке вырос куст,
Подкопай немножко,
Под кустом лежит...
(картошка) 

8.Бордовые, пузатые, как бочки, 
Сидят поодиночке. 
(свекла) 



                После того, как загадки отгаданы, выходят овощи в центр зала. 

                                             Сценка "Спор овощей"
Ведущий: Баклажаны синие, красный помидор
Затевают длинный и серьезный спор.
Овощи: Кто из нас, овощей, и вкуснее, и нужней?
Кто при всех болезнях будет всем полезней?
Ведущий: Выскочил горошек - ну и хвастунишка!
Горошек (весело):
Я такой хороший зелененький мальчишка!
Если только захочу, всех горошком угощу.
Ведущий: От обиды покраснев, свекла проворчала:
Свекла (важно):
Дай сказать хоть слово мне,
Выслушай сначала:
Свеклу надо для борща
И для винегрета.
Кушай сам и угощай —
Лучше свеклы нету!
Капуста (перебивая):
Ты уж, свекла, помолчи!
Из капусты варят щи!
А какие вкусные
Пирожки капустные!
Зайчики-плутишки
Любят кочерыжки.
Угощу ребяток
Кочерыжкой сладкой.
Огурец (задорно):
Очень будете довольны,
Съев огурчик малосольный!
А уж свежий огуречик
Всем понравится, конечно!
На зубах хрустит, хрустит...
Я могу вас угостить!
Редиска: (скромно):
Я — румяная редиска.
Поклонюсь вам низко-низко.
А хвалить себя зачем?
Я и так известна всем!
Морковь (кокетливо):
Про меня рассказ не длинный.
Кто не знает витамины?
Пей всегда морковный сок и грызи морковку —
Будешь ты тогда, дружок, крепким, 
сильным, ловким!
Ведущий: Тут надулся помидор и промолвил строго:
Помидор: Не болтай, морковка, вздор.
Помолчи немного!
Самый вкусный и приятный
Уж, конечно, сок томатный!
Дети: Витаминов много в нем.
Мы его охотно пьем!
Ведущий: У окна поставьте ящик,
Поливайте только чаще,
И тогда, как верный друг,
К вам придет зеленый...
Дети: Лук.
Лук: Я — приправа в каждом блюде
И всегда полезен людям.
Угадали? Я ваш друг.
Я — простой зеленый лук.
Картошка: Я, картошка, так скромна,
Слова не сказала.
Но картошка всем нужна:
И большим, и малым.
Баклажан: Баклажанная икра так вкусна, полезна...
Ведущий: Спор давно кончать пора, спорить бесполезно!
Слышен стук в дверь. Овощи в испуге приседают на пол.
Лук: Кто-то, кажется, стучится.
Входит Айболит.
Картошка: Это доктор Айболит!
Айболит: Ну, конечно, это я.
Что вы спорите, друзья?

Баклажан: Кто из нас, из овощей,
Всех вкусней и всех нужней?
Кто при всех болезнях
Будет всем полезней?
Айболит: Чтоб здоровым, сильным быть,
Нужно овощи любить
Все без исключенья!
В этом нет сомненья.
В каждом польза есть и вкус,
И решить я не берусь,
Кто из вас вкуснее,
Кто из вас нужнее.
ОСЕНЬ: А сейчас, мои друзья, танцевать пришла пора!
                                                                   Танец
ОСЕНЬ: Предлагаю поиграть,
Овощи сортировать! 

                                                   Игра-эстафета "Сортируем овощи". 
(В зал въезжает на самокате Баба Яга, поет на мелодию "Веселые гуси".)

БАБА ЯГА: Жили у Ягуси
Два веселых гуся, 
Один хитрый, 
Другой жадный,
Гуси мои, гуси! 
Чешут гуси лапки, 
Чувствуют подарки, 
Один хитрый, 
Другой жадный,
Гуси мои, гуси! 
Что это за корзинка? М-м-м!? Моя будет!
ВЕДУЩАЯ: А что это за гости такие? 
ОСЕНЬ: И угощенье наше забрали! 
БАБА ЯГА: Карета моя, корзинка тоже моя!
ВЕДУЩАЯ: Как это твоя? Это Осень для всех ребят принесла! 
БАБА ЯГА: Ну и что! У меня тоже  дома два гусенка-ребятенка, голодные, кушать хотят! 
ОСЕНЬ: Баба Яга, давай угостим всех ребят. И твоим  гусятам достанется! 
БАБА ЯГА: Еще чего! Раз на то пошло, то и тебя заберу! Ну-ка, злая сила встрепенись, ветром сильным  обернись, с Осенью в лес дремучий унесись! 
                                           Осень и Бабу Ягу уносит из зала.
ВЕДУЩАЯ: Что же делать? Надо Осень выручать, а мы даже не знаем, куда ее Баба Яга унесла?
                            ( Звучит волшебная музыка, появляется Гном). 
ГНОМ: Я - волшебник, добрый гном,
От меня вам всем поклон, 
Видел я, Куда Яга 
Нашу Осень унесла. 
Укажу вам путь-дорогу, 
Не жалейте только ног, 
Нашу Осень вы найдете, 
Праздник в детский сад вернете! 
Смотрите! 
Свет гаснет, и на экране появляется Кощеево царство. Вокруг корзинки бегает Баба Яга, Леший и Кикимора, "усыпляют" Осень. 
КИКИМОРА (поет заунывным голосом):
 Темный лес в тиши стоит,
На суку сова сидит. 
И растет там сон-трава! 
Пусть тебе сон-трава 
Скажет сонные слова! 
Спи! Спи! 
Осень "засыпает". 
ЛЕШИЙ: Слушайте, пока нет Кощея, давайте съедим всё угощение! 
БАБА ЯГА: Ты что еще надумал! От Кощея ничего не скроешь! Неприятностей хочешь? 
                                    Звучит фонограмма, появляется Кощей. 
КОЩЕЙ: Что за шум? 
БАБА ЯГА: Вот, Кощеюшка, привела тебе Осень златовласую, усыпила да еще и угощенья прихватила! 
КОЩЕЙ (ест пирожок из корзинки): Молодец, Ягуся. Вкусно как! Вот за это я тебя люблю и хвалю! Давай тряхнем стариной, вспомним молодость! 
Кощей и Баба Яга танцуют, Кикимора и Леший играют на шумовых инструментах. 

КОЩЕЙ: А что тут Леший и Кикимора делают? Ну-ка, подойдите ближе! Вам чего было велено? Охранять дорогу и никого не пускать! Ясно? 

КИКИМОРА и ЛЕШИЙ (хором): Будет исполнено! (убегают) 
Экран гаснет, свет включается. 

ГНОМ: Теперь поняли, где Осень наша золотая? 
ДЕТИ: В Кощеевом царстве. 
ГНОМ: А как вернуть ее я не знаю!
ВЕДУЩАЯ: А я знаю!  Ребята, теперь нам известно, где Осень. Главное – надо развеселить Лешего и Кикимору, они нас и пропустят! В путь, ребята! 
Дети встают друг за другом, идут к выходу, но путь им преграждает Леший. 
ЛЕШИЙ: Куда это вы спешите? 
ВЕДУЩАЯ: Мы Осень ищем. 
ЛЕШИЙ: Э, вам туда нельзя, вас не велено пускать, а то случится беда. Не пущу, не пройдете, у вас силенок маловато! 
ВЕДУЩАЯ: Ребята, покажем нашу силу? 

                               Спортивные игры – эстафеты «Осенние»
               Леший со словами "Победили вы меня"  с плачем уходит из зала. 
ВЕДУЩАЯ: Вот, с Лешим справились, теперь очередь Кикиморы. 
                                                 Появляется Кикимора. 
КИКИМОРА: Что это вам здесь надобно? 
ВЕДУЩАЯ: Мы ищем Кощеево царство, там наша Осень спрятана! 
КИКИМОРА: Я вас туда не пущу! Я сирота-сиротинушка, в садик не ходила, правил не учила, все меня обижали – и я буду! 
ВЕДУЩАЯ: Мы знаем, ты добрая, просто у тебя не было друзей! Хочешь, мы будем с тобой дружить? Ребята тебе споют! 
                                                  Песня
КИКИМОРА: Вот спасибо! Вы мне сердце согрели. Покажу я вам дорогу в царство Кощея! 
Дети вместе с Кикиморой выходят из зала  и заходят с другой стороны. В это время в зале :Осень сидя "спит", возле нее Кощей и Баба Яга. 
КОЩЕЙ: Что-то человечьим духом запахло! 
ВЕДУЩАЯ: Это мы пришли за Осенью! 
БАБА ЯГА: Ха-ха-ха-ха! Спит-почевает и горя не знает! 
КОЩЕЙ: Отгадаете наши загадки, тогда посмотрим, отпускать или не отпускать вашу                    
                  Осень! 

БАБА ЯГА: 
1. Кто по мшистым мокрым кочкам
Словно мячик скачет легкий? 
У болотной мягкой кочки, 
Под зелененьким листочком 
Притаилась попрыгушка – 
Пучеглазая...
(лягушка) 

2.КОЩЕЙ: Сделал дыру, 
Вырыл нору, 
Солнце сияет, 
А он этого не знает!
(крот) 

3.БАБА ЯГА: Всю ночь летает – 
Мышей добывает. 
А станет светло – 
Спать летит в дупло. 
(сова) 



КОЩЕЙ: Какие догадливые дети! Все загадки разгадали! Ладно, так и быть, забирайте свою Осень. Только мы так ее усыпили, что она не скоро проснется! 
                                                         Кощей и Баба Яга уходят. 
ВЕДУЩАЯ: Мне кажется, ребята, если мы станцуем веселый танец, Осень проснется. Давайте попробуем! 
                                                         Танец «Капитошка»
                                                          Осень просыпается. 

ОСЕНЬ: Ах, как долго я спала! Спасибо, ребята, что вы меня выручили! Вот подарки от меня! 

Осень раздает угощения из своей корзинки. Дети благодарят Осень и прощаются с ней.

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Лиля Ив (07.10.2019)

----------


## ya-more

*Маленькая инсценировка.
 «Сторож Дед Егор»*
(заходит Егор-сторож в тулупе, ушанке, с игрушечной винтовкой и прохаживается вдоль грядки)
Дети: Дед Егор сегодня  занят, у него не счесть забот, 
            Урожай ведь созревает, сторожит он огород!
Егор: Ох, трудна моя работа! Ох, болит спина и бок!
Ох, устал я отчего-то! Лягу и  вздремну часок!
(ложится)
Дети: Дед Егор сегодня  занят, у него не счесть забот, 
Задремал наш сторож крепко, гости входят в огород!
(входит ребёнок в костюме петуха)
Петух: Вот и я! Петух Петрович!  Ко-ко-ко! Хозяев нет!
             Хорошо, когда на грядке для тебя готов обед! 
(уносит салат)
Гусак: Вот и я! Гусак Гаврилыч! Га-га-га! Хозяев нет! 
             Хорошо, когда на грядке для тебя готов обед!
(уносит лук)
Коза: Вот и я! Коза – Козловна! Ме-ме-ме! Хозяев нет! 
            Хорошо, когда на грядке для тебя готов обед!
(уносит капусту)
Заяц: Повезло и мне, зайчишке! Я попал тут в огород!
           Кажется, здесь нет, хозяев! Длинноухонький! Вперёд!
(начинает собирать морковку, просыпается Егор-сторож)
Егор: Вот теперь вы мне попались! Берегитесь! Будет вам!
(заяц убегает)
Егор: Где морковка? Где капуста? Лук исчез, пропал салат! 
Ой, беда, на грядке пусто, не поймёшь,  кто виноват!
Петух: Кукареку! Не тужи! Ни к чему так горевать! 
Мы пришли к тебе сегодня праздник радостный встречать!
Коза: Но ты всё же, должен знать! 
           Если взялся охранять, так не надо засыпать!
Ведущий: Вот такой огород всё, что хочешь,  в нём растёт!

----------

Елена04 (18.10.2018), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Ульбинка (01.10.2019)

----------


## лариса 25

Всем большой привет! осенние праздники не за горами, поэтому вашим материалам нет цены. Предлагаю небольшую инсценировку, которой начинала праздник в старшей группе.
"Чьи в лесу шишки?"
В зал вбегает Зайчик.
Зайчик: Холодает с каждым днем,
Очень зябко под дождем.
Весь дрожу я, весь промок,
Как осиновый листок.
Мне бы домик, да по суше,
Там согрел бы лапки, уши.
Апчхи – и –и!
Вед.: Здравствуй, Зайчик!
Зайчик здоровается.
Вед.: Заинька, почему же ты домой не идешь?.
Зайчик: Ах, если бы вы знали, какое горе пришло в наш лес.
Вед.: Горе? Что же такого произошло в лесу?
Зайчик: Вы хотите узнать? Тогда слушайте.
Стоял сосновый, дивный лес,
Касаясь ветками небес.
Пушистых елок в нем не счесть,
Грибы и ягоды там есть.
И как же лесу без зверят.
Веселых, маленьких ребят?
Живут в лесу: колючий еж,
Он на комок, без ног, похож,
Зайчонок с длинными ушами (показывает на себя),
Бельчонок с черными усами,
И лягушонок, хоть и мал,
За нами всюду поспевал.
Но вот пришел волчище в лес,
Во все дела он начал лезть.
Мы не узнали наших мест,
Табличками пестрит весь лес.
Таблички запретили все:
«Не рвать!», «Не нюхать!», «Все мое!».
(Грустно вздыхает.) Вот я хожу и думаю, кто нам может помочь?
Вед.: Ребята, что же делать? Кто поможет Зайчонку? Не грусти, Зайчонок, мы поможем тебе.
Зайчик: Вы с ним не справитесь, волк такой большуший!
Вед.: Наши ребята хоть и малы на вид, но они очень дружные. А дружба помогает людям во всех делах.
Зайчик: Правда? Вы нам поможете? Тогда нам нужно как можно быстрее отправляться в лес. Дети под веселую музыку выходят из зала, в это время выставляются декорации леса? Дети заходят в зал через другую дверь.
Зайчик: Вот видите, что написал волк.
Вед.: Ребята, давайте останемся на полянке и посмотрим, что же происходит в лесу.
А в полдень четверо друзей
Пошли в лесок набрать груздей.
Ведь грузди – зимняя еда,
Засолишь грузди, ешь тогда.

Выходят Еж, Бельчонок, Лягушонок.
Еж: Смотрите, сколько здесь груздей,
Давайте собирать скорей!
Грибы, как маленький отряд,
Похожи очень на солдат.
Песня-танец грибов.

Звери подходят к табличкам.
Лягушонок (машет рукой): Все чепуха! Лес общий дом
И в нем мы дружно все живем!
Еж: «Не рвать!», я не пойму, зачем?
Ведь здесь грибов хватает всем.
Бельчонок: Важней всего сейчас для нас
Готовить на зиму запас:
Собрать для всех грибов и ягод
Так, чтобы их хватило на год.
Зверята собирают под музыку лесные плоды в корзинки. Потом садятся на полянку и начинают перебирать их. Подходит Волк и Лисенок.
Волк: Ух! Разбегайтесь, детвора!
Зверята убегают, их корзинки остаются.
Кто самый сильный, знать пора.
Кто самый грозный здесь, в лесу?
Ответить попрошу Лису.
Лисенок: Конечно, ты, мой господин!
Ты самый сильный здесь один!
Волк: Конечно, я! Здесь все мое!
Пускай узнает все зверье.
Волк ложится и засыпает. Звери потихонечку выходят на полянку.
Еж: Я не возьму, однако, в толк,
Откуда появился волк?
Бельчонок: И зайчик что-то не идет,
Боюсь, в лесу он пропадет.

К зверятам подбегает зайчик.
Зайчик: Я не пропал и к вам иду,
На помощь я ребят веду.
Вед.: Здравствуйте, зверята! Мы видим, что жадный волк  запретил вам собирать грибы и ягоды. Не печальтесь, когда он снова придет, мы ему объясним, что надо делиться со всеми дарами леса, а жадиной быть не хорошо! Давайте, ребята вам помогут разобрать корзинки.
Игра «Разбери дары леса».

Лисенок будит волка. 
Волк: Что стряслось, я загораю.
Лисенок: Ваши грузди разбирают!
Пригласили в лес ребят.
Грузди все собрать хотят.
Волк: Что? Ребят я проучу!
Слушать волка научу!
Кто грибы мои собрал?
Кто цветы мои сорвал?
Кто за шишками полез?
Ведь написано: «Мой лес!»
Я – зубастый серый волк
И в зверятах знаю толк!
Вед.: Уважаемый волк! Вы такой большой и сильный, а обижаете маленьких зверят. Жадиной быть нехорошо.
Волк: Все мое, грибы и шишки,
Разбегайтесь, шалунишки!
Вед.: Да, видно нам не справиться с волком без Королевы Осени. Ребята, давайте споем песню об осени, может быть она ее услышит и придет к нам на помощь.

Песня по выбору.

Появляется Осень.
Осень: Здравствуйте, друзья, 
Рада вас увидеть я. 
В день осенний, в день чудесный 
К вам на помощь я пришла.
Волк: Кто в лесу опять шумит?
Кто здесь топает, кричит?
Осень: Это все мои друзья,
А хозяйка в лесу – я.
Лес зеленый – дом для всех!
Тут звенит повсюду смех.
На весь лес ты не кричи,
Свои шишки забери. 
Осень обкидывает шишками волка.
Волк (уклоняется от шишек и жалобно просит): 
Понял, общее здесь все,
Не мое все, не мое.
Шишек хватит мне вполне
У меня на голове.
Лучше я домой пойду
И немножечко посплю.
Волк уходит.

Зверята: Спасибо тебе Осень и вам ребята, за то, что помогли нам прогнать волка из нашего леса.
Осень: Живите дружно, зверята. А если кто-нибудь вас обидит, вы  зовите меня на помощь нас и мы обязательно придем.
Звери уходят.

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Mandarinka-79 (30.07.2017), Лилия Разаковна (08.09.2017), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

"Веселые мышата" — открытый интегрированный урок-сценарий по предметам "Театр" и "Музыка" 
Лещикова Оксана Викторовна, преподаватель
Семенова Ольга Алексеевна, преподаватель


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Цель урока: автоматизация и дифференциация звука [Ш] в речи, развитие чувства ритма и музыкального слуха.

Задачи:  

•закрепить навыки правильного и чёткого произношения звука  
[Ш];                          
•формировать навык дифференциации звуков  [С-Ш], [Ш-Ж];
•воспитывать культуру общения, художественный и музыкальный вкус; умение воспринимать и передавать характер музыки через 
движения, удерживать заданный темп, ритм, динамику; 
•повышать интерес к театральному, музыкальному  и вокальному искусствам;
•совершенствовать подвижность артикуляционного аппарата (губ, языка,  нижней  челюсти.), координацию движений (рук, ног);
•развивать фантазию, воображение, внимание, память, речь, чувство ритма.
Необходимый реквизит: музыкальный носитель, шумовые инструменты, шапочки мышат, три платка, металлофоны.

Ход занятия

Вступительное слово для родителей.

Здравствуйте уважаемые родители! Сегодня мы покажем интегрированный урок-сценарий под названием «Сказка «Весёлые мышата»». Интегрированный урок-сценарий – это соединение нескольких учебных предметов, из которых берутся основные темы и объединяются одним сюжетом.

Например, занятие по предмету «Театр» состоит из нескольких тем:

•обязательно на каждом занятии « Артикуляционная гимнастика»,
•упражнения на дифференциацию определённого звука с чистоговоркой,
•сказка в движении, составленная из скороговорок, на тот же звук для автоматизации, чтобы ребёнок произносил звук механически не задумываясь,
•игра на умение правильно составить фразу, где встречается слово с данным звуком,
•игры на внимание, память, творческое воображение и фантазию.
На данном занятии будет показана тема «Дифференциация и автоматизация звука [Ш] в движении».

Занятие по предмету «Музыка», тоже состоит из нескольких разделов, но основной темой является « обучение в действии» по методике немецкого композитора Карла Орфа. В нее входит:

•игра на музыкальных инструментах, 
•музыкальные игры, создание собственных танцевальных движений,  
•вокальная импровизация, пение не больших детских песенок.
И так, представляем вашему вниманию Сказку «Весёлые мышата».

Сценарий. 

Ведущая – Наступила ночь, часы пробили двенадцать и из своих норок выбежали Мышки (звучит фонограмма, дети выбегают на сцену, двигаются под  музыку: бегают, чистят зубки, шкурку, крутят хвостик и т. д. Музыка заканчивается, дети выстраиваются в «шахматном» порядке).

Дети – В кладовой шуршала Мышка.
Мышка норку убирала
Ш – Ш – Ш – Ш – Ш – Ш (подметать воображаемым веником),
В гости мышек приглашала (взмах рукой «звать»).
Мышки в гости приходили (маршировать на месте)
Мышку очень они хвалили:
«Ша – ша – ша – мышка хороша, 
Шо – шо – шо – в норке хорошо!».
«Шу – шу – шу – я картины пишу!»
«Ши – ши – ши – картины хороши,
Ше – ше – ше – они нам по душе!
Аш – аш – аш – хороший домик ваш.
Ош – Ош – Ош – где такой найдешь?
Иш – иш – иш – в нем ты сладко спишь!
Уш – уш – уш – в норке даже душ?!
Ёш – ёш – ёш – красиво ты живёшь!» (действия руками «показывать», «восхищаться»)

Ведущая – Стали Мышки веселится: песни петь, играть и танцевать.

Музыкальный блок: 

1. Музыкальная игра «Домики».

На сцене по углам воображаемого треугольника расстилают  3 платочка-«домика», в каждый «домик» кладут  шумовые инструменты. 
Ребята под музыку водят хоровод в центре воображаемого треугольника. По знаку педагога – 1 удар в бубен, дети берут инструменты и играют. Педагог ударяет в бубен 2 раза – дети кладут инструменты в «домики» и продолжают водить хоровод. Игра повторяется несколько раз, пока звучит музыка.

2. Танец «Тамбурин».

Дети выполняют танцевальные движения под музыку в  характере мышат.

3. «Мышиный хоровод».

Дети делятся на две группы: одна группа  поёт, другая играет на металлофонах.

Мыши водят хоровод, на лежанке дремлет кот.
«Тише, мыши, не шумите, кота Ваську не будите!
Вот проснётся Васька кот, ваш разгонит хоровод!»

Ведущая – А тем временем…

Дети – Мышка сушек насушила (в руках держат воображаемый поднос),
Мышка к столу всех пригласила (рука – к сердцу, вверх над головой и вместе с наклоном  туловища вниз опускается на пол ладонью вверх).
Мышки сушки кушать стали
Ша – шо – шу – ши – ше (руки согнуть в локтях, кисти сжать в кулаки и поднять к подбородку).
«ОЙ» (рука прижимается к щеке)
Мышки зубики сломали (говорим,  как- будто бы плачем)
«Аш – ош – уш – иш – еш»
Теперь мышки в норке у мышки шумят (кисти сжать в кулаки и упереться в бока)
«Ша – шо – шу – ши – ше» (топаем ногами, машем руками над головой),
Уходить не хотят (поворот головы вправо – влево).

Ведущая – «…Тише Мыши не шумите,
Кота Ваську не будите…»
Вдруг проснулся Васька-кот,
Он мышей сейчас уймёт.
Если котик просыпается, 
Значит мышки, разбегаются.

Звучит фонограмма, дети под музыку бегают по сцене, изображая переполох, и в конце музыкальной фразы убегают за кулисы.

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*Сказка Лесная - пьеса в стихах для театрализованной игры детей в
Владимир Елена Легковы
Сценарий музыкальной театрализованной игры.*ЛЕСНАЯ СКАЗКАПо мотивам русских народных сказок

Составила: воспитатель I квалификационной категории Легкова Е.Л.
Стихи: Легкова Е.Л., Легков В.В.

Исполнители: дети 4-5 лет
2004 – 2005 

СКАЗКА ПЕРВАЯ
Лесовичок сидит на пеньке, поет песенку, играет на балалайке,

ЛЕСОВИЧОК (песенка)Наступает скоро осень
Звери делают запас
А про глупую ворону 
Расскажу я вам сейчас

Свет гаснет, лесовичок исчезает, вылетает ворона, 
свободно летает по полянке, поет песенку

Песенка вороны
Хорошо в лесу летать
Только кушать и мечтать
Не волнуют нас заботы
Мы летаем без работы

Ворона садится на пенек, из-за дерева выходит ежик с палочкой, 
собирает грибочки, поет песенку

Песенка ежика
Я грибочков принесу
Яблок свежих припасу
Хватит зиму скоротать
Ох, не скучно будет спать


ВОРОНА- привет, Ежик!
ЕЖИК- здорова, Ворона!
ВОРОНА- Ежик, что ты делаешь?
ЕЖИК- К зиме готовлюсь. Грибы, яблоки собираю. Некогда мне тут с тобой болтать. Прощай!


Ежик уходит. Ворона продолжает летать напевая песенку.
Садится на пенек, из-за дерева выходит белочка с лукошком, поет 



Песенка белочки
Весь орешник оббегу
Все орешки соберу
Деткам хватит до весны
Будем всем довольны мы


ВОРОНА- привет, Белка!
БЕЛОЧКА- привет Ворона!
ВОРОНА-Белка, что ты делаешь?
БЕЛОЧКА- К зиме готовлюсь, орешки для детишек собираю. Некогда мне тут с тобой болтать. Прощай!


Белочка уходит. Ворона беззаботно летает, поет ту же песенку.
Взлетает на пенек, из-за дерева выходит мышка с 
колосками пшеницы, поет.


Песенка мышки
Вот мышатам будет радость
Много зерен – кушай в сладость
Много корма принесу 
И на зиму запасу


_ВОРОНА_- привет, Мышка!
МЫШКА
- привет Ворона!
_ВОРОНА_- Мышка, что ты делаешь?
_МЫШКА_- К зиме готовлюсь, зернышки для мышат собираю. А ты чего без дела летаешь? Скоро зима! 

Мышка убегает

_ВОРОНА_- Вот еще, запас на зиму делать. Мне и так хорошо.

Улетает, свет гаснет, появляется лесовичок на пеньке, поет песенку

ЛЕСОВИЧОК (песенка)Вот к чему приводит лень
Пролетала целый день
А когда зима придет
Как тогда она споет?

Свет гаснет

ЗАНАВЕС





_Лесная сказка_

*СКАЗКА ВТОРАЯ*Лесовичок сидит на пеньке, играет на балалайке, поет.
ЛЕСОВИЧОК (песенка)
Про орех, и про Бельчонка,
И других лесных зверей -
Мы сейчас споем про это
С балалаечкой моей.

Свет гаснет, лесовичок исчезает.

На полянке домик белки, на столе лежит большой орех. 
Мама-белка собирается уходить.

_МАМА-БЕЛКА_
Вот, сынок, орех остался.
Это в зиму нам запас
Ты его не ешь сейчас
А я снова в лес пойду 
И орехов наберу

Белка уходит, Бельчонок ходит вокруг стола

_БЕЛЬЧОНОК_Вот какой орешек славный
Вкусно пахнет и большой
Он наверно очень сладкий
Я лизну его и… ОЙ!

Что ж я сделал, вот беда
Отругают как всегда
В лес сейчас я побегу
Может там орех найду

Бежит в лес

На поляне медведь ест малину, вбегает Бельчонок

_БЕЛЬЧОНОК_Здравствуй, Миша, помоги,
Маму я не слушал
И орешек вкусный, раз!
Я случайно скушал.
Как идти сейчас домой,
Чтобы не попало.
Помоги мне сделать так,
Чтоб как было – стало.

_МЕДВЕДЬ_Я люблю малину
Или сладкий мед

(Показывает на ежа)

А орешек может
Еж тебе найдет

Появляется ежик, медведь уходит.


_БЕЛЬЧОНОК_Здравствуй, Ежик, помоги,
Маму я не слушал
И орешек вкусный, раз!
Я случайно скушал.
Как идти сейчас домой,
Чтобы не попало.
Помоги мне сделать так,
Чтоб как было – стало.

_ЕЖИК_Ах, Бельчонок, милый мой,
Скоро уж стемнеет.
Мамка ждет тебя домой.
Поспешишь – успеешь


Про орешек не жалей.
Маму надо слушать!
А припас, дружочек мой,
В зиму надо кушать.
Уходит, кричит за сценой
А орешки, милый друг 
На орешнике растут.

_БЕЛЬЧОНОК_Где ж орешник я найду.
Лучше я домой пойду

Печальный уходит

Появляется лесовичок, поет

_ЛЕСОВИЧОК_ Не ругала Белка-Мама 
малыша, как видно,
но ему, признаюсь вам,
было очень стыдно.

ЗАНАВЕС


*Лесная сказка*

СКАЗКА ТРЕТЬЯ
Лесовичок сидит на пеньке, играет на балалайке, поет.
_ЛЕСОВИЧОК (песенка)_Вот к концу подходит осень,
Выпал первый белый снег.
А медведь по лесу бродит
И зверей пугает всех!


Свет гаснет, лесовичок исчезает.

На полянке появляется медведь

_МЕДВЕДЬ (_недовольно)
Запас, запас, какой запас?
С ума все по сходили.
Берлогу я себе припас!
(испуганно)
Да не найду ее сейчас.

Пока малинник обмерял,
Домой дорогу потерял


Сталкивается с лисой

_ЛИСА_Косолапый, большой рост,
Наступил ты мне на хвост!
Ну, спасайся, косолапый!
Счас ты будешь с одной лапой.

Медведь пытается приделать хвост, 
ничего не получается, отдает лисе, она уходит


_МЕДВЕДЬ_Белки, кролики, зайчата...
Все снуют, бегут куда-то.
Растопчу всю мелюзгу!
УУУ, УУУУ!!!!

Сталкивается с ежиком


_ЕЖИК_Осторожней брат со мной.
Счас кольну тебя иглой!

Достает иголку, медведь убегает,
Ежик уходит, появляется зайчик



_ЗАЙЧИК_Мы с зайчатами-друзьями
Греем лапки на бегу:
Мы в пятнашки здесь играем, 
Я догнать их не могу!

Встает на пенек, оглядывается, появляется медведь, 
переводит дух, садится на пенек.


ЗАЯЦ
Ой, ой, ой, какой большой,
Придавил меня, слепой!
Как кушу за лапу я,
Не спасут твои друзья

_МЕДВЕДЬ_Ты прости меня, косой,
Потерял я домик свой.
Может, видел где его?
Тихо в зал
Хоть с глазами не того...


_ЗАЯЦ_Видел, видел, домик твой!
Там за рощей – золотой.
(показывает)
К дубу вон тому пойдешь,
И берлогу там найдешь

Уходят. Появляется лесовичок, поет

ЛЕСОВИЧОК Понял мишка, на сей раз:
В дружбе жить - хороший сказ!
Если в мире ты живешь:
Что посеешь, то пожнешь!

ЗАНАВЕС

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Васенька

> МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ СКАЗКА «РЕПКА»
> (сценарий осеннего праздника для детей старшего 
> дошкольного возраста)


спасибо! интересная РЕПКА. Найду, выложу свою репку, с котоой мы выступали на городском театральном фестивале.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
праздник осени для 2 младшей группы.
Праздник осени.
Зал оформлен, как опушка осеннего леса. В домике сидит Гном. На пенёчке сидит Ёжик.
В зал входя дети. Ведущий обращает их внимание на оформление зала, говорит, что они попели в сказочный лес, предлагает детям собрать листочки, которые лежат на полу.

ВЕДУШИЙ:
Ой, ребята, посмотрите, кто это? Мы даже не заметили с вами, что на пеньке сидит Ёжик.
ЁЖИК:
Долго вас я, дети ждал
И немного задремал.
Проводить вас на поляну
Гном Лука мне наказал.
Маленький гномик сидит у окошка,
Гномику, видно скучно немножко.
Скучно сидеть ему одному,
К гномику, дети, я вас позову.

Дети с воспитателем идут к домику.

ЁЖИК
А вот и домик гномика. Давайте постучим в окошко. (из окошка выглядывает гномик)

ГНОМ
А, это вы пришли, друзья!
Сейчас из дома выйду я. (выходит)
Живу в лесу я издавна,
Слежу за лесом пристально,
Чтоб лес не заболел,
Чтоб ветки были сильными,
Чтоб жук кору не ел.

ВЕДУЩИЙ
Милый Гном, мы ищем Осень. Хотим спеть её песенки, станцевать, поиграть с ней в весёлые игры. Помоги нам найти Осень, ты же волшебник.

ГНОМ
Хорошо, я помогу вам, только сначала поиграйте со мною.

ПРОВОДИТСИ ИГРА «Собери шишки»

ГНОМ
Молодцы, дети. Ловко вы играли. Сейчас я позову вам Осень.
Осень, Осень, в гости просим!
Осень, Осень, погости недель восемь!
С обильными хлебами,
С высокими стогами,
С листопадом и дождём,
С перелётным журавлём.
(Осень не приходит)

ВЕДУЩИЙ
Ребята, а давайте вместе Осень позовём.
ВСЕ:
Осень, Осень, в гости просим!
ВХОДИТ ОСЕНЬ
Я, Осень Золотая, на праздник к вам пришла.
Осенние листочки я деткам принесла.
Ну-ка листики берите, с ними весело пляшите.

Исполняется танец «Стукалка»
ОСЕНЬ
С вами здесь я посижу.
Как поёте погляжу.
Дети поют песню «Осенние листочки»
ОСЕНЬ
А сейчас, мои ребятки, отгадайте-ка загадки.

И зелен и густ на грядке вырос куст.
Покопай немножко, под кустом… (картошка)

Прежде, чем его мы съели,
Все наплакаться сумели. (лук)

Молодцы, мои ребятки, отгадали все загадки!

ВЕДУЩИЙ
А теперь мы спляшем. Осень будет краше.

Исполняется танец «Ладушки»

ВЕДУЩИЙ
Молодцы, малыши! Танцевали от души!

ОСЕНЬ
Дети, посмотрите, какое большое яблоко я вырастила в своём волшебном саду. Да оно ещё и с секретом. Раз, два, три – яблоко, сюрприз дари!

Осень открывает яблоко, а там сладости.

----------


## веселова

“ В гостях у бабушки Ани ”

Сценарий осеннего утренника для детей 2 младшей группы
Зал украшен по-осеннему . На полу разбросаны листья : красные , зеленые , желтые , оранжевые . Красочный домик , рядом небольшая ширма для кукольного представления , мешочек с семечками , ведерко с рыбкой , корзина с морковкой , корзинка с фруктами для детей ( яблоки или груши ) . Звучит музыка , дети свободно заходят в зал .
Ведущая : Посмотрите , красота какая !
                    Пришла к нам осень золотая !
                    Леса , сады украсила она ,
                     В больших и малых городах – бульвары и дома .
                     Давайте мы об осени стихи сейчас прочтем 
                     И песенку осеннюю споем .
1ребенок : Листья золотые падают , летят .
                  Листья золотые устилают сад .
2 ребенок : Много на дорожках листьев золотых ,
                    Мы букет хороший сделаем из них.
3 ребенок : Мы букет поставим посреди стола ,
                    Осень золотая в гости к нам пришла !
Ведущая : Предлагаю погулять – будем листья собирать !
( дети под фонограмму собирают листья в обе руки )
Исполняется песня-танец “ Осенние листочки “
1 Ты , листочек озорной ,полетай-ка вслед за мной .Полетай , полетай , наших деток догоняй 
2Вот подул вдруг ветерок, закачался наш листок. Покачайся надо мной мой листочек озорной
3Мы листочки опускаем, листьями внизу качаем.Будут ножки приседать и “пружинку” танцевать
4Где листочки у ребят ?На головке тихо спят .Спит один и спит другой ,спит и ветер озорной
5Вот проснулся ветерок и помчал, помчал  листок. Побежали наши ножки , побежали детки- крошки .
(по окончании танца дети присаживаются , прячутся за листики )
Ведущая : Я по садику хожу , а ребят не нахожу . ( обращается к родителям ) Вы не видели моих деток ? И куда они подевались ? Ребятки , АУ !
Дети : ( встают , открывают лица ) АУ ! АУ!
Ведущая : Вот наши детки , давайте соберем листочки в корзинку . ( собирает листочки в корзинку)
Посмотрите , дети , возле леса домик стоит . Какой он красивый и нарядный ! Его осень украсила своими разноцветными листочками . Здесь живет бабушка Аня . Давайте постучим к ней и пригласим к нам на праздник .( дети стучат кулачком по кулачку : тук-тук-тук!)
Бабушка Аня : Кто ко мне стучится ? Кто меня зовет ? Кто ко мне в гости идет ?
Ведущая : Это мы , дети !
Бабушка Аня : ( выходит ) Здравствуйте , любимые внучата ! Как вас много ! Вы такие красивые и нарядные ! Что у вас за праздник сегодня ?
Ведущая и дети : Осенний ! Приглашаем тебя , бабушка Аня , на наш праздник . Мы хотим тебя порадовать , спеть и потанцевать для тебя .
Бабушка Аня : Спасибо , дорогие ! И у меня для каждого найдется ласковое слово .( гладит каждого по голове , сопровождая движения прибаутками , называя настоящее имя ребенка ) Мои внученьки в дому , что оладушки в меду
	Что оладушки в меду , сладко яблочко в саду .
                          Никогда не плачь , куплю калач ,
                          Не плачь , не кричи , куплю тебе три .

                           Котик в избушке печет ватрушки .
                           Тому-сему продает , а деткам так дает !
Кого приласкала , кого похвалила , а Осень и ко мне приходила !
Дом и сад мой навестила , все кругом позолотила !
Ветерок ей помогал , листья с дерева срывал . А ветер сильный …Покажите , какой .
( дети дуют )  Вот и к нам листик желтый залетел .
Ведущая : А мы про него песенку знаем и сейчас споем .

Исполняется песня “ Осень в гости к нам идет “ , слова и музыка Гомоновой 
1Листик желтый , листик желтый на ладошку упадет .
Это значит , это значит – Осень в гости к нам идет .
Припев : Приходи, красавица , Осень золотая ,деткам очень нравится Осень золотая !
2 Вот из тучки  дождик , дождик на ладошку упадет
Это значит , это значит – Осень в гости к нам идет .
 Припев :
Бабушка Аня : Листики я собрала и вам в подарок приготовила . А где же они ? Куда я их положила ? Забыла …Спрошу – ка я у Белочки . Может быть , она видела ? Здравствуй , Белочка- соседка .
Белочка :Здравствуй , бабушка Аня .
Бабушка Аня :Почему заходишь редко ?
Белочка : Вся в заботах я с утра .
Бабушка Аня : Помоги мне , будь добра !
Я листочки золотые собирала для ребят ,                                                                                                 Чтоб украсили на праздник свой любимый детский сад.
Белочка : Хоть везде я побывала, но листочки не видала .
Собирала я орешки , ягоды и сыроежки . Ой! А что же за корзинку на крылечке вижу я ?
Видно ты вчера листочки позабыла у меня .
Бабушка Аня : Я тебя благодарю , мешочек семечек дарю .
Белочка : Спасибо !
Бабушка Аня :  Какие у меня в этом году подсолнухи выросли ! Пойдемте , я вам покажу их, таких вы еще не видели  ! (детям надевают шапочки- подсолнушки) Хороши подсолнушки , с крупными семечками внутри . А веселые какие ! На месте не сидят танцевать они хотят .

Исполняется пляска “ Подсолнушки “,под русскую народную мелодию” Как у наших у ворот “
1 Вот подсолнушки стоят и головкой шелестят.
Ай , люленьки , стоят и головкой шелестят .
2 Словно солнышко горят “ Здравствуйте!”- всем говорят
Ай , люленьки , стоят “ Здравствуйте!” – всем говорят
3 Ножки деток ,попляшите , всех гостей повеселите
Ай , люленьки , пляшите , всех гостей повеселите .
4 Детки все пойдут плясать , друг за другом топотать
Ай , люленьки , плясать , друг за другом топотать .
5 Ты , подсолнушек, кружись, на носочках поднимись
6 Покружились мы и встали , все подсолнушки устали
Ай , люленьки , и встали все подсолнушки устали .
Бабушка Аня : Ай , да , ребятушки ! Ай , да , затейники , порадовали бабушку . 
(дети снимают шапочки , взрослые убирают их )
Сейчас отдохнем и поиграем . ( ставит стульчик в центре зала , дети садятся перед ней)
Обыгрывание стихотворения “ Ладушки “ Е.Каргановой
У вас есть замечательные друзья . Они умеют играть и собирать игрушки , умеют умываться , кормить кошку и курочку . А еще они умеют хлопать в ладоши .( громко хлопают ) Что это за друзья ? (ответ детей ) Правильно , ладошки . А еще их называет ладушками , это значит ладные , умелые , хорошие . Поднимите их высоко , покажите мне. ( Поднимают ) Посмотрим , что они умеют  делать .
1 Мыли мылом ушки (моют ) , мыли мылом ножки ( потирают коленки )
Вот какие ладушки , ладушки-ладошки ( крутят кистями рук )
2 Наварили кашки ( крутят кистями рук )помешали ложкой ( мешают ),
Вот какие …
3 Курочке-пеструшке покрошили крошки ( сыплют )
Вот какие …
4 Строили ладошки домик для матрешки
Вот какие …
5 Принесли ладошки ягоды в лукошке 
Вот какие …
6 Прилегли ладошки ( у щеки ) отдохнуть немножко 
Вот какие …
7 Ладушки резвятся ( хлопают ) в праздник веселятся ,
Вот какие …
Ведущая : А у нас песенка есть про ладушки .

Исполняется песня “ Ладушки “, русская народная мелодия 
( после песни ) Предлагаю погулять , на дорожке поплясать ,
                           Ну , а если дождь пойдет , зонтик нас убережет .
Бабушка Аня : Где же мой зонтик ? Куда я его положила ? Забыла … Вспомнила !
Был Медведь в гостях вчера , зонтик я ему дала , чтобы лап не промочил , на дворе ведь дождик был . ( стучится к Медведю )( появляется Медведь )
Здравствуй , дорогой Мишутка ! Не промокла вчера шубка ? Зонтик можешь мне отдать  ? Я иду с детьми гулять .
Мишка : Зонтик выручил меня , спрятал шубку от дождя . От души благодарю , очень я тебя люблю ! (отдает зонт )
Бабушка Аня : Свежей рыбкой угощайся ( дает ведерко с рыбой ) И силенок набирайся !
Мишка  : Спасибо !
Бабушка Аня : ( показывает плоскостное изображение солнышка )
                               Когда светит солнышко , можно погулять :
                               Хлопать , топать весело, в садике играть .
( показывает плоскостное изображение тучки с дождинками )
                                Если тучка хмурится и грозит дождем –
                                Спрячемся под зонтиком , дождик переждем .
Ведущая :  Посмотрите ! Вот какой большой и красивый зонтик , здесь мы и спрячемся от дождя .

Проводится игра “ Солнышко и дождик “
( бабушка поднимает вверх “ солнышко “, прячет “ тучку “ за спиной . Дети бегают под музыку по залу , хлопают в ладошки , топают ножками . Поднимает “ тучку с дождинками “, и говорит: Убегайте ,  малыши , дождь пошел !
Дети бегут прятаться под зонтик . Бабушка поднимает “ Солнышко “ и говорит : Вышло солнышко опять – можно всем идти гулять .
Бабушка Аня :  С вами весело играть , песни петь и танцевать  .  А инструменты где ? Беда ! Ложки спрятались куда ?
С зайцами вчера играла , может , там их потеряла ?
- Давайте постучим к Зайке и спросим .( дети стучат кулачком по кулачку )

                            Тук – тук- тук ! Не слышит Зайка . Спит , наверно , побегайка .
                             Зайка , Заинька , проснись! Если дома , покажись !
Зайка : Слышу , бабушка , тебя . Здравствуй , милая моя !
   Чем взволнована , бабуля ?
Бабушка Аня : Инструменты не найду я ! Инструменты не видал на полянке, где скакал ?
Зайка : Не волнуйся , вот они , на крылечке , посмотри .
Нашел ложки под кустом и забрал с собою в дом .
Бабушка Аня : За внимание и сноровку угощу тебя морковкой .

Исполняется игра на ложках

Бабушка Аня : С удовольствием играли , песни пели , танцевали .
Снова в гости приходите и меня повеселите
Всех зверей	 я одарила . Думали, про вас забыла ? 
Вот вам фрукты , забирайте , бабу Аню вспоминайте !
( ведущая берет корзину с фруктами , благодарит бабушку Аню , и все покидают зал )

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Любина (26.06.2018)

----------


## Рема555

Девочки, всем добрый вечер! Хочу поделиться своим вариантом сказки "Репка".
Рассказчик1.  Здравствуйте,  дорогие  зрители!
                       Сейчас  вы  увидите  сказку  «Репка»!  Знаете  такую?  (зрители  отвечают)  Читали?  (ответ  зрителей)  Понятно!  -  Кто  сам  читал,  а  кому  другие  читали.  Хорошая  сказка!  Её  и  читать  и  слушать  приятно.  А  уж  глазами-то  посмотреть  -  и  Деда,  и  Бабку,  и  Внучку,  и  Жучку,  и  Кошку,  и  Мышку,  как  это  они  общими  силами  с  репкой  управились  - и  совсем  удовольствие! ( Звучит  музыка)

Рассказчик 2.  Мы,  ребята,   без  прикраски
                          Вам одну  расскажем  сказку,
                          Сказку  всем  знакомую,
                           Русскую  народную.
                           Знаем,  сказке  каждый  рад.
                           Вот  она  на  новый  лад.

Рассказчик 1.   В  одной  деревеньке
                           Жила-была  семейка,
                           Жили-были,  не  тужили,
                           Меж  собою  все  дружили…
                           Впрочем,  познакомлю  вас
                           Со  всей  семейкой  я  сейчас.

Каждый  персонаж  выходит,  кланяется,  проходит  в  дом.

                         Дед  Данила  -  семьи  глава,
                         Всему  дому  голова.
                         Шустрая  бабка  по  имени  Дуся,
                         Резвая  внучка  по  имени  Люся,
                         Добрый  и  умный,  и  преданный  пёс,
                         Имя  которому  было  Барбос,
                         Кошка-мурлыка  по  имени  Тося,
                         Мышка-плутовка  по  имени  Фрося.
                         Скучать  было  некогда  им  -
                         Все  занимаются  делом  своим..

Рассказчик 2.         И  скажу  вам  прямо,  был
                                  Работяга  дед  Данил.
                                 Ох,  хозяйственный  мужик,
                                 Он  чуть  свет  вставать  привык.
                                  Раз  ранёшенько  проснулся,
                                  Зевнул  сладко,  потянулся,
                                 Почесал  затылок  дедка  и  подумал…

Дед.                 Дай-ка  репку  
                        Посажу  я  нонче, - 
                        Идея,  между  прочим.

Звучит  музыка,  Дед  сажает  репку. Поливает.

Рассказчик 1.    Значит  так!..  Посадил  Дед  репку,  и  стала  она  расти. 

Дед.                 Вот  вырастет  репка  большая,
                        Большая  така,  пребольшая.
                        Пойду  на  базар  через  лес,
                        Продам  и  куплю  «Мерседес»,
                        Маленько  ещё  пофасоню,
                        Куплю  телевизор  я  «Сони».
                        Ведь  старый  совсем  уж  не  годен,
                        Да  и  теперь  он  не  в  моде.
                        Зимою  будет  делать  неча,
                        Стану  я  лежать  на  печи,
                        Смотреть  сериалы,  мультфильмы
                        И  разные  умные  фильмы.

Рассказчик 2.       Цело  лето  всё  мечтал,
                                Всё  деньки  считал,  считал.
                                Урожая  ждал  Данила.
                                Глядь…  и  осень  наступила.
                                Поспешил  скорее  дедка
                                Глянуть,  выросла  ли  репка.

Рассказчик 1.    Да  и  как  ей  не  вырасти?  -  Дед  -  работник  примерный,  он  и  землю  хорошо  унавозил,  и  зерно  здоровое  подобрал,  и  ямку,  как  нужно,  выкопал,  и  землицей  присыпал.  А  уж  что  до  поливки,  вы  сами  видели:  ни  водицы,  ни  труда  не  жалел.  А  за  то  ему  и  награда  -  вышла  репка  на  загляденье  (показывает  на  репку).  Вишь  ты!  А  уж  сладкая  до  чего!..  Поспела  Репка.  Пора  из  земли  тащить.

Дед.                  Вижу:  чудо  из  чудес  -
                         Репка  чуть  не  до  небес,
                          Что  ни  в  сказке  сказать,
                          Ни  пером  описать.

Рассказчик 2.        Вот  тянуть  Данила  стал,
                                 Да  не  тут-то  было,
                                 И  бедняга  так  устал,
                                 Ну  нету  просто  силы.
                                 Видимо,  засела  Репка
                                 В  землю  крепко,  очень  крепко.

Рассказчик 1.        Тянет-потянет,  вытащить  не  может!

                           Показывает  на  кряхтящего  Деда.

                                 И  так  он  её,  и  сяк!..  Измаялся  Дед!

Дед.                    Ух!

                           Вытер  лоб.

                           Одному  не  взять!

Рассказчик 2.          Нужно  помощи  искать,
                                   Бабку  Дусю  стал  он  звать.

Дед.                   Евдокия,  подойди!
                          Тянуть  Репку  помоги!

Рассказчик 2.    А  Бабка  в  ответ  тут  из  домика…

Бабка.               Занимаюсь  я  аэробикой!
                           Тренажёр  купи  ты  мне,
                           Помогу  тогда  тебе!

Дед.                   Я  согласен!

Рассказчик 2.    Крикнул  Дедка.

Дед.                   Лишь  бы  вытянуть  нам  репку!

  Бабка  выходит  из  домика,  осматривает  Репку  и  тоже  пробует  её        
	тащить.

Дед.                      Видела  (показывает  на  Репку).  Берись  за  меня,  вместе  потащим.  Взялась?
Бабка.          Взялась  (берёт  Деда  за  поясок).

Дед.              Тяни!

Рассказчик 1.       И  тянуть  вдвоём  уж  стали,
                                Да  не  тут-то  было,
                                И  бедняги  так  устали,
                                Ну  нету  просто  силы.
                                Видимо,  засела  Репка
                                В  землю  крепко,  очень  крепко.

Пока  Бабка  тянула  Деда  за  поясок,  он  оборвался.  Бабка  падает.

Бабка.                    Ну  и  репища!..

Дед  (с  досадой).  Вот  неразумная!  Поперёк  браться  надо!

Бабка.     Ну,  ну  (встаёт  и  обхватывает  Деда  сзади  поперёк  туловища).
Давай!...  (изо  всех  сил  тянут,  но  ничего  не  получается)

                    Стары  мы  с  тобой,  Дед!

Дед.         Не  в  старости  дело,  а  репка  больно  здоровая!  (пробует  пошевелить  Репку,  она  слегка  поддаётся).  Расшатали,  а  толку  нет.  Подмогу  бы  надо.

Бабка.        Внучку  разве  позвать?

Дед.            Позову,  не  всё  ей  за  книжкой  сидеть.

            Смотрит  в  сторону  домика.

                    Эй,  Людмила,  подойди!
                    Тянуть  Репку  помоги.

Внучка  (выглядывает  из  окна  домика)
                     Тебе  я  перечить  не  смею,
                     А  всё  же  смотрю  я  «Диснея»,
                     Если  Барби  купишь  мне,
                     Помогу  тогда  тебе!

Дед.             Я  согласен»

Рассказчик 2.  Крикнул  Дедка.

Дед.            Лишь  бы  вытянуть  нам  Репку!

Внучка  (подходит  к  Репке,  осматривает,  дёргает  за  ботву).

                          Ужели  вдвоём  с  Дедушкой  не  осилите?

Бабка.              Где  осилить!..  Берись  сзади,  только  кофту  не  разорви.

Внучка.           Я  за  кофту  не  буду,  Бабушка  (берёт  Бабку  за  талию).

Рассказчик 2.   И  тянуть  втроём  уж  стали, -
                           Да  не  тут-то  было,
                           И  бедняги  так  устали, -
                           Ну  нету  просто  силы.
                           Видимо,  засела  Репка
                           В  землю  крепко,  очень  крепко.
                           Нужно  помощи  искать
                           Дед  Барбоса  начал  звать.

Дед.                   Эй,  Барбос,  скорей  беги,
                           Тянуть  Репку  помоги!

Бабка.               А  правда,  пускай  попробует,  поработает.  В  иных-то  местах  на  собаках  ездят!

      Выбегает  Барбос  весёлый,  виляет  хвостом,  бегает  от  одного  к  другому.  Нюхает  Репку.

Барбос.             Дед  Данила,  оставь  эти  шутки!
                          Ты  же  знаешь,  я  верно  служу,
                           В  это  время  я  дом  сторожу.

                           Дед  подходит,  гладит  его.

                           Если  «Чаппи»  купишь  мне,
                           Помогу  тогда  тебе!

Дед.                   Я  согласен!

Рассказчик 1.  Крикнул  Дедка.

Дед.                  Лишь  бы  вытянуть  нам  Репку!

                   Берётся  за  Репку.
                        Впрягайся,  Бабка!

Бабка  (взявшись  за  репку).

                       Взялася,  Внучка?

Внучка.          Есть,  Бабушка!

Барбос  (хватает  за  подол  Внучку). 

                        Готово!

Дед.                Разом!  (дружный  рывок).  Ещё!  Разом!
                       Хорошо!  (смотрит  на  Репку). 
                       Здорово  поддалась.  Тяни,  тяни,  не  сдавай!..

               Усиленно  тянут.

Рассказчик 2.    Вчетвером  тянуть  уж  стали,
                             Да  не  тут-то  было,
                             И  бедняги  так  устали,
                             Ну  нету  просто  силы.
                             Видимо,  засела  Репка
                             В  землю  крепко,  очень  крепко.

Дед  (вытирает  лоб).

                             Да-а-а,  здесь  «Дубинушку»  надо  петь!

Бабка.                 Надо  здесь  на  помощь  звать.
                             Может,  Тоську  поискать?

Дед.                     Тоська,  поскорей  беги,
                             Тянуть  Репку  помоги!

Кошка  (лениво  выходит  из  домика).

                             Дед,  мне  некогда  сейчас,
                             У  меня  вокала  час,
                             Занимаюсь  я,  пою,
                             Мяу,  мяу,  мяу,  мю!

Бабка  (качает  головой).

                             Канительная  кошка.
Кошка (обращаясь  к  деду).

                             Если  «Вискас»  купишь  мне,
                             Помогу  тогда  тебе!

Дед.                     Я  согласен!

Рассказчик 1.    Крикнул   Дедка.

Дед.                     Лишь  бы  вытянуть  нам  Репку!

Рассказчик 2.    Впятером  тянуть  уж  стали,
                             Да  не  тут-то  было.
                             И  бедняги  так  устали,
                             Ну  нету  просто  силы…

Дед.                     Смирно!  (берётся  за  репку).
                             Кха-кха…(прочистив  горло).
                             Затягивай!... (затягивает  «Дубинушку»)
                             Эй,  дуби-и-нушка,  ухнем!...

           Все  дружно  дёргают.

                             Наддай,  братцы,  наддай!!!  

            Тянут,  репка  не  поддаётся.

Дед  (в  полном  изнеможении).

                             Кончай!

       Дед  отходит  в  угол  ширмы.  Внучка  стоит  около  Репки,  лицом  к  зрителям.  Бабка  садится,  прислонившись  к  Репке  спиной.  Кошка  лежит  на  краю  ширмы,  лицом  к  зрителям.  Огрызнувшись  на  Кошку,  Пёс  становится  между  Дедом  и  Внучкой  и  машет  хвостом.

Бабка.              Руки-ноги  отнялись…

Кошка.            Мя-яу!..  Изломали  всю,  косточки  живой  нету.

Барбос.            Гав!  Молчи,  помалкивай!

Дед.                  Ну  и  горе,  ну  и  беда  -  пропадает  на  корню  Репа.

Рассказчик 2.    Видимо,  засела  Репка
                            В  землю  крепко,  очень  крепко.
                            И  пришлось  на  помощь  звать.
                            Дедка  Фросю  стал  искать.

Дед.                    Фроська,  поскорей  беги,  
                            Тянуть  Репку  помоги!

Мышка.            Раз  там  вся  моя  семья,  
                           Не  могу  их  бросить  я!
                           И  пусть  сил  моих  немного,
                           Всё  ж  бегу  я  на  подмогу.

Рассказчик 1.  и  тут  Мышка  прибежала,
                           Тонкий  хвостик  свой  поджала,
                           Ухватилась  Фрося  
                           За  мурлыку  Тосю,
                           Ну,  а  Тосенька-краса
                           Ухватилася  за  Пса,
                           Пёс  Барбос  за  внучку  Люсю,
                           Внученька  за  бабку  Дусю,
                           Бабка  Дуся  за  деда  Данила.
                           Поднатужились,  что  было  силы,
                           Потянули,  потянули…
                           Да  и  вытянули!

С  последним  словом  Рассказчика  Репка  опрокидывается,  и  все  куклы  резко  падают  назад.  Мышка  с  писком  отскакивает.

Дед  (сидя).      Это  вот  здорово!...  Ну  и  Мышь!  (кряхтя,  поднимается)

Бабка  (сидя).  Никак  печёнку  отшибла.  О-ох!...

Барбос.            Гав! гав!  (вертится  возле  Бабки)

Внучка.           Вставай,  бабушка…  (помогает  Бабке  подняться)

Бабка.             О-ох…

Берёт  Репку  за  ботву  и  тащит  в  направлении  дома.  Останавливается.

Дед.                 Ох,  да  ох,  -  потом  поохаешь.  А  теперь  надо  Репку  убрать!  Давай  её  в  погреб!  Давай,  Бабка…

Рассказчик  2.   Стой!..   Обожди  малость.
Дед.                   А  что  такое?

Рассказчик 2.  Да  то!  Репку  вытащил,  надо  вежливость  соблюсти.  

             Показывает  на  зрителей.

Дед.                  Это  что?  Поклониться,  что  ли?  Это  можно.  Становись  в  шеренгу!  (все  выстраиваются)  вот  так.  Наше  вам!!

  Все  куклы  кланяются,  Дед  берёт  Репку  и  все  уходят.

Рассказчик 1.  Сказка  -  ложь,  да  в  ней  намёк.
                           А  кто  смотрел,  тому  урок!

Рассказчик 2.  Ведь  то,  что  одному  не  под  силу –
                           Легко  всему  коллективу.

       Ведущие  кланяются  и  уходят  из  зала.

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Лилия Разаковна (08.09.2017), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## sokort

МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ СКАЗКА «РЕПКА»
(сценарий осеннего праздника для детей старшего 
дошкольного возраста)

Цель праздника: развивать восприятие музыкального сюжета; способствовать эмоциональной отзывчивости, радости, увлеченности.
Задачи праздника: развивать музыкальные способности детей; прививать любовь к народному репертуару; добиваться уверенности и активности исполнения; развивать детскую восприимчивость к перевоплощению.
Содержание праздника.
Звучит русская народная мелодия «Во саду ли, в огороде», под нее выходят дети, впереди Дед и Баба.
Дед и Баба – дети, исполняют танец «Сударушка», русская народная мелодия. Затем все дети исполняют песню «Жили-были», музыка А. Пахмутовой.
Дед. Посмотри-ка, народ,есть у нас огород!
Баба. Ловко примемся за дело,чтоб все к осени поспело!
Выходят огородники.
1-й ребенок. Помидоры, лук, салат, огурцы сажаем в ряд.
2-й ребенок. Чтоб на грядках было густо, – мы посадим здесь капусту.
3-й ребенок. Тут посадим мы картошку,баклажаны и морковку.
Огородники берут детей в шапочках овощей и «сажают» их на пенечки в центре зала.
Дед. Вам скажу еще, друзья:посажу-ка репку я!
«Сажают» репку - девочку в желтом сарафане.
Вокруг репы исполняют хоровод-песню «Репка» (в обработке Иорданского).
1-й ребенок. В огороде чучело поставим,за порядком присмотреть заставим!
Под русскую народную музыку выходит Чучело - взрослый.
2-й ребенок. В огороде чучело шляпу нахлобучило,
Рукавами машет и как будто пляшет!
Чучело. Я Чучело – сторожить поставлено,чтобы птицы не летали,
Овощей чтоб не клевали, синий шарф на палке,
Чтоб боялись галки!
Исполнение песни-игры «Чучело», французская народная игра.
Чучело. С огорода всех я прогоню,
И порядок быстренько наведу!
Пугает детей, они убегают на свои места.
Баба. В огороде овощи сами по себе не растут,
Уход за ними нужен и великий труд!
Под музыку «Во саду ли, в огороде» огородники имитируют окапывание овощей, рыхление, поливание.
Выходит девочка-внучка с ведрами.
Внучка. Я речной водицей огород полью.
И про нашу речку песню вам спою!
Звучит песня «Реченька» Абрамова. На вступление дети играют на дудочках и свистульках.
Дед. Время быстренько идет, поспевает огород!
Помидор. Вот помидор на грядке вырос очень сладкий.
Два огурца (вместе). Уже поспели огурцы –зеленые молодцы!
Картошка. А картофель, а картофель уродился крупный очень!
Лук. Я расту на огороде, меня знают все в народе,
Для зубов полезен я, все вы кушайте меня!
Баклажан. Очень понравится вам вкус ароматных баклажан!
Капуста. До чего же вкусный, хрустящий лист капустный!
Морковь. Витамины вновь и вновь дарит спелая морковь!
Огородник. Все овощи важны и всем людям так нужны!
Все дети исполняют песню «Возле дома огород», музыка Е. Ботярова.
Песня исполняется в хороводе, дети на припев завивают «змейку», затем раскручивают.
Чучело. Потрудились вы не зря, поиграть пришла пора.
Берите побольше корзины, нагибайтесь, не жалейте спины.
Кто овощей побольше соберет, потом, друзья, и отдохнет!
Игра «Кто быстрее перенесет овощи с огорода домой».
Выбегает ребенок в костюме Жучки.
Жучка. Я зовусь собачкой Жучкой, у меня хвост закорючкой,
К деду с бабой ласкаюсь, лаем заливаюсь...
Ав-ав-ау!
Жучка исполняет песню Попатенко «Песня Жучки».
Выходит ребенок в костюме Кошки.
Кошка. А я красивая кошка, могу мяукать и петь немножко.
В эти дни осенние пою я песни только современные!
Кошка исполняет песню «Мурлыка» (музыка Морозова), припев и последний куплет подпевают все дети.
Чучело. Тут и мышка бежала, кошке хвостиком махала.
Выбегает ребенок, одетый в костюм Мышки. Мышка исполняет «Песню Мышки», музыка Портнова.
Чучело. Мышка, ушки навостри и от кошки убеги,
Спрячься в норке у себя, а то кошка съест тебя!
Русская народная игра «Кошки-мышки». Мышка убегает от кошки, запыхалась, и тут кошка хватает мышку за руку.
Кошка. Нет, я Кошка непростая и не ем совсем мышей,
Лучше с мышкой мы попляшем, чтобы было веселей!
Пляска кошки с мышкой «Парная полька», чешская народная мелодия.
1-й ребенок. Репка тоже подрастала выше деда с бабкой стала.
Репа исполняет песню «Я под солнышком лежу», на музыку Гладкова.
1-й ребенок. Репку мы весной сажали, все растили, поливали,
А уж к осени она вот какая выросла!
2-й ребенок. Дед тянет – потянет, вытянуть не может.
Зовет дед бабку, чтоб бежала без оглядки.
Дед. Чтобы вытянуть нам репку –за меня держись ты крепко!
1-й ребенок. Баба с дедом – старики, не справятся с репой они.
Позвали дед с бабкой внучку.
Все дети. Тянут потянут, вытянуть не могут.
2-й ребенок. Надо Жучку на помощь звать,
Деду, бабе и внучке помогать!
Все. Тянут потянут, вытянуть не могут!
Чучело. На славу уродилась репка
И в земле застряла крепко.
Никакого с репой сладу –
Тут на помощь кошку надо!
Все дети. Тянут потянут, вытянуть не могут!
1-й ребенок. Тут вприпрыжку выбегает Мышка!
Мышка. Как хотите, да иль нет, дам я вам один совет:
Надо всем вам, друзья, больше закаляться,
Физкультурой по утрам надо заниматься.
Вот я, мышка, хоть мала, но со спортом я дружна.
Хвостиком поведу, деду с бабой помогу! (Вертит хвостом.)
Старики и все ребятки должны делать физзарядку!
Все дети выполняют «Зверобику».
Чучело. Друг за другом снова встали.
Все. Раз, два – взяли! – 2 раза.
2-й ребенок. Крепко держатся за дедку –вот и вытянули репку.
Все становятся в хоровод и поют:
Как на репкины именины испекли мы каравай,
Каравай, каравай, кого хочешь – выбирай!
Репка в центре круга, выбирает Повара.
Повар (с кастрюлей). Для ребят наших из репы сварим кашу,
Станут от каши дети сильнее и краше!
1-й ребенок. В глубокой миске дадим кашу киске!
2-й ребенок. И еще каши немножко собаке положим в плошку!
Баба и дед. Ешьте, ешьте, угощайтесь и от каши поправляйтесь!
Чучело. А теперь чайку нальем, пироги мы есть начнем!
Песня «По малину в сад пойдем», музыка А. Филиппенко.
1-й ребенок. Овощи поспели, листья пожелтели,
Веселится детвора –осень в гости к нам пришла!
Все исполняют песню «Пестрая метелица», музыка Тиличеевой.
2-й ребенок. И на радость всем ребятам мы веселый танец спляшем!
Свободная пляска под русскую народную музыку. Дети изображают всеобщее веселье.
Чучело. Кашу ели мы, играли, песни пели, танцевали.
Сказке нашей конец,в се, кто слушал, – молодец!
Звучит русская народная музыка, дети пьют чай с пирогами.

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Рема555

Приключения Подсолнушка.
Осенний праздник в средней группе.
Под музыку в зал заходят дети с листочками, их встречает Осень.

Осень. Я, Осень золотая, на праздник к вам пришла.
             Осенние листочки всем деткам раздала.
             Я ветерком подую, и листья полетят.
             А детки с ними танец исполнить вам хотят.

♫ Танец осенних листочков.

Осень. А теперь листочки эти соберутся все в букете.

Дети отдают листочки Осени

Осень. Вот какой большой букет! Ярче красок в мире нет!
            Мы его поставим в вазу, рассядемся поудобнее и будем продолжать наш праздник.

Садятся.

А теперь, мои друзья, расскажите про меня!

1 реб. Осень красит золотом рощи и леса.
           Слышатся прощальные птичьи голоса.

2 реб. Алые и жёлтые ветер листья рвёт,
           Кружит, кружит в воздухе  пёстрый хоровод.

3 реб. Солнышко лишь выглянет, спрячется опять.
           Долго лето красное будем вспоминать.

4 реб. А ещё к нам осень тучку принесла.
           Льёт из этой тучки дождь как из ведра.

Осень. Правильно, ребятки! А дождика моего не испугаетесь?
 (Ответ детей)

Ребята. Нам совсем не страшно бегать под дождём.
             Мы про дождик даже песенку споём!

♫  Цветные зонтики

Осень. Спасибо, милые певцы. Я вас хвалю, вы молодцы!
             Я – осень листопадная, золотая, дождливая. А ещё меня называют урожайной, потому что осенью собирают богатый урожай овощей, фруктов, грибов, хлеба.

А сейчас, мои ребятки, отгдайте-ка загадки:

    И зелен, и густ на грядке вырос куст.
    Покопай немножко, под кустом…  (картошка)

   Прежде чем его мы съели, все наплакаться успели. (лук)

   Наши поросятки выросли на грядке,
   К солнышку бочком, хвостики крючком. (огурцы)

Осень. Молодцы! Вы загадки отгадали. За этоя с вами поиграю. Поможете урожай собрать с огородных грядок?

♫  Игра «Собери урожай»
В двух обручах муляжи овощей. На  другом конце зала – корзинки. Двое детей переносят из обруча в корзину по одному овощу: кто быстрее.

Осень. Весь урожай собрали! Молодцы! Посмотрите внимательно, ничего на грядках не оставили? (ответ детей)

За дверью слышится плач, всхлипывания.

Осень. Дети, что это такое? Кто из вас плачет? (никого не находит)  Да кого же так обидели? Откуда слышится этот горький плач? (дети показывают) Отсюда? 

Осень открывает дверь. Заходит Подсолнух.

Осень. Ребята, да это же Подсолнух! Подсолнух, здравствуй!

Подсолнух (сквозь слёзы). Здравствуйте!

Осень. Почему ты так горько плачешь? Что случилось?

Подсолнух. Как мне не плакать? Весь урожай собрали, а меня на огороде забыли. Никому я не нужен. (Плачет)

Осень. Дети, как же нам помочь Подсолнушку? А давайте его пригласим на наш праздник? Развеселим его?
Подсолнушек,  будь гостем на нашем празднике, веселись вместе с нами!

Подсолнух. Я так рад! Спасибо вам, ребята! А в игру со мной поиграете?

Игра «Подсолнухи»
По кругу кладут 4-5 шапочек –«подсолнухов». Вызывается количество детей на одного больше. Под музыку двигаются по кругу. На паузу надевают «подсолнух» на  голову. Выигрывает тот, кто остаётся в игре последним с «подсолнухом» на голове.

Подсолнух. Вот и ещё у меня дружок-подсолнушек появился!

Под музыку в зал влетает Ворона, пролетает по залу, останаливаетсявозле Подсолнуха.

Ворона. А вот и мой Подсолнушек!
              Ты зачем ушёл с огорода?
               Кар-кар-кар! Кошмар!
               Я тебя насилу нашла.

Подсолнух. Меня пожалели ребята и пригласили на праздник.

Ворона. Праздник? Кар-кар-кар! Какой ещё праздник?

Осень.   Дети, какой у нас праздник?

Дети.      Праздник Осени.

Ворона. Подумаешь… Кар-кар-кар! А это мой Подсолнушек, я его первая нашла!

Подсолнушек. Ребята, помогите! Я не хочу к Вороне, она меня склюёт! (Прячется за детей)

Осень. Уважаемая Ворона, куда ты так торопишься? Лучше посмотри, как наши дети умеют с платочками плясать.

Ворона. Ладно, посмотрю. Только Подсолнушек всё-равно будет мой!

 ♫  Игра с платочками «Ищи пару»
У всех детей цветные платочки. Девочки лёгким бегом двигаются по кругу, мальчики топают ногой. На вторую часть музыки – мальчики двигаются по кругу. Девочки в это время выполняют «пружинку». На третью часть – кружение в парах.

Ворона. Ой-ой-ой! Кар! Кар! Кар! Караул! Кошмар!Размахались тут своими платочками! Напугали меня! Караул! Спасите! (Улетает из зала)

Подсолнух. Спасибо вам, ребята! Вы спасли меня от Вороны.

Осень. И тебе спасибо, Подсолнушек, что играл и веселился с нами. А праздник наш завершается. И закончим мы его шуточным танцем «Антошка» И тебя, Подсолнушек, мы приглашаем с нами потанцевать.

♫  «Антошка»

Подсолнух. Ребята, я так рад, что побывал у вас на празднике, познакомился и подружился с вами. И хочу от всей души преподнести вам сюрприз: золотую семечку. Она не простая, а волшебная.

Осень. Спасибо, Подсолнушек. А мы приглашаем тебя в нашу группу погостить у нас. 

Подсолнушек. С удовольствием! 

Осень. Приглашаем всех на чай!

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Любина (26.06.2018)

----------


## sokort

Осенний праздник для детей средней группы
Вед: Вот художник так художник! Всё вокруг позолотил,
         Даже самый сильный дождик  эту краску не отмыл.
         Отгадать загадку просим: кто художник этот?
Дети: Осень!
Вед: Ребята, а вы хотите встретиться с осенью? 
          Тогда нам нужно отправиться в лес.  А поедем мы туда на автобусе.
                                                           Песня- игра «Автобус» 
Вед: Всё вокруг как на картинке: и берёзки и осинки
          В золотых стоят нарядах. Значит осень  где-то рядом!
          По дорожке мы пойдём, может быть, её найдём.
(Под музыку дети с ведущей движутся свободно по кругу. В это время в зал входит Лесовичок,           
садится на пенёк. Он спит. )
Вед: Посмотрите, Старичок, Старичок- лесовичок!
         Он сидит и молчит. Очень- очень крепко спит…..
         Ну-ка хлопнем веселей, пусть проснётся поскорей!
Лесовичок: Это кто в лесу гуляет?  Это кто мне спать мешает?
                       Вы не мишки. Не зайчата…..   Ну-ка, кто же вы?
Дети: Ребята!
Вед: Мы – ребята из детсада!
Лесовичок: А в лесу- то что вам надо?
Вед: Осень ищем мы, Она, очень-очень нам нужна!
Лесовичок: Значит, так, мои друзья, вам секрет открою я.
                       Осень любит только тех, у кого весёлый смех.
                       Тот кто пляшет и поёт, тех, кто весело живёт!
Вед: Мы умеем веселиться,   и смеяться и резвиться!
Лесовичок: Ну-ка, ну-ка, покажите! Да со мною попляшите.
                                                              «Осенний хоровод» 
Лесовичок: Хорошо вы все плясали,  а сейчас пришла пора
                       Потрудиться детвора , время зря нельзя терять.
                       Нужно все грибы собрать.  Но внимательней смотрите,
                       Мухоморы не берите!

                                               Игра «Кто быстрей соберет грибы»
Лесовичок: Вы весёлые , друзья!  Убедился в этом я.
                      Путь свой дальше продолжайте,  да меня не забывайте.
                      Вам желаю я добра. До свиданья, детвора! (убегает)
Вед: Друг за другом повернёмся, дальше по лесу пойдём.
         Хорошенько всё осмотрим, может быть кого найдём.
                                                                       Танец
Вед: Слышу чей-то голос  я.  Снова ждут нас чудеса!
          Сядем здесь и посидим.  Кто же это? Поглядим!
Заяц: Ой, беда. Беда. Беда!  Спрячьте где- нибудь меня!
            Хвостик маленький дрожит,  ведь за мной лиса бежит!
Вед: Мы лису перехитрим  и немножко удивим.
         С нами, Заинька, садись, да матрёшкой нарядись.
(Ведущая повязывает зайцу платок. Заяц садится с краю. Под музыку бежит лиса, пританцовывает, останавливается.)
Лиса: Здравствуйте, мои родные,  дорогие, золотые
           И девчонки, и мальчишки!  Не видали ль вы Зайчишку?

Вед: Ты, Лисичка, не хитри, лучше прямо говори.
         Говори уж всё, как есть.  Ты ведь хочешь зайца съесть?
Лиса: Ошибаетесь, ребятки,  Просто я люблю загадки.
            Зайке загадать хотела.  И его бы я не съела.
Вед: Ты в лесу всех краше,  отгадай загадку нашу.
         Ты хитра, умна, смотри.  Где зайчонок здесь. Найди.
                                  (Лиса бежит с противоположного от Зайца края.)
Лиса(бежит приговаривая): Это – мальчик, это – девочка, опять девочка.Ой, белка! 
А это кто? Медведь.Я и не знала, что медведи и белки тоже в детский сад ходят.
Опять мальчик, девочка………..(останавливается около Зайца)
Ой, какая смешная матрёшка. Платочек. А из него ушки торчат. Никогда такой странной матрёшки не видела.(обращается а к ведущей) У Вас, наверное, необычный детский сад?
Вед: Конечно, необычный. К нам в гости приходят сказки, зверята. Вот и ты к нам пришла.           
         Лисичка.
Лиса.(присматривается к матрёшке): Ой! А ведь это не матрёшка Ну-ка, развяжем платочек.
                                       (Лиса снимает платок с зайца. Заяц встаёт, дрожит)
Лиса: Ну и удивили! Меня перехитрили! (зайцу) Почему ты так дрожишь?
           Да не бойся ты, малыш!  Я загадок много знаю
           И тебе их загадаю.  Слушайте и вы ребятки
           У меня для всех загадки..

Загадки:

 1. Расплескались лужи всюду.
Дождь прошёл. Ну, что же?
Я по лужам бегать буду 
В новеньких……..(галошах)
2. Что несём над головой,
Если дождик проливной?....(зонт)
3. Кто напоит землю, травку и цветочки?
Кто умоет чисто первые листочки?(дождик)

Вед: А теперь давайте посмотрим, кто самый ловкий.
                                                      Аттракцион «Бег в галошах»
Лиса: Так мне стало весело, с вами ребятня,  стала я хорошею, зайчика не трону я!
           Приглашу я зайчика со мною танцевать.  Музыка весёлая, начинай играть!
Вед: Вы, ребята выходите,  пляску парами начните!
                                                                  Пляска парами
Лиса: Быстро время пролетело,  расставаться мне пора
           Побегу скорее в норку!  До свиданья, детвора!
Вед: Где же осень золотая?  Где ты, Осень? Отзовись!
         Где ты, Осень? Появись!
                                                               ( В зал входит Осень.)
Осень: Меня вы знали? Вот и я!  Здравствуйте, мои друзья!
              Вы рады встретиться со мной?  Вам нравится наряд лесной, 
              Осенние сады и парки?
Вед или ребёнок: Да, хороши твои подарки! Деревья все осенним днём красивые такие.
             Сейчас мы песенку споём про листья золотые.
Осень: Споёте песенку сейчас?  Ну что ж, я буду слушать вас! 
                                                                         Песня
Осень: Спасибо, милые певцы.  Я вас хвалю Вы молодцы!
              А вот и белка, и зайчишка, колючий ёжик, бурый мишка.
             Сейчас мы их сказать попросим,  как все они встречают осень.
Заяц: Пора мне, зайчику, линять,  пора мне шубку поменять.
           Зимой быть серым не могу,  меня заметят на снегу.
         Ты, осень, шубку мне найдёшь?
Осень: Найду. Найду! Потом придёшь.
Белка: А я спешу, спешу, спешу.  Я на сучках грибы сушу.
              Орешков делаю запас!
Осень: Ну что ж, старайся. В добрый час1 
Медведь: В берлогу скоро лягу спать.  За осенью зима опять.
                    Пусть мне во сне приснится мёд.  Проснусь, когда весна придёт.
Осень: А ты что скажешь, ёж-ежишка?
Ёжик: Я тоже буду спать, как мишка.  Я поохотился за лето,
            Грибы искал, мышей ловил.  Мне надо отдохнуть за это, 
           Устал я, выбился из сил.
Осень: Ну что же, все у вас толково.  К  холодным дням вы все готовы.
              А вам ребята, я принесла листочки,  из осеннего лесочка.             
                                                        «Танец  с листочками»
Осень: Вы- чудесные ребята, на кого ни погляжу.
              И за это , дорогие, я вас чем-то награжу!
             Только вы мне помогите,  Все листочки в корзину соберите.
             Всех прошу закрыть глаза,  начинаем чудеса!
             Превратятся пусть листочки, жёлтые и красные.
             В яблоки душистые, сочные, прекрасные!
                (Взрослые меняют корзину с листочками на такую же корзинку с яблоками.)
Осень: Раз! Два! 3! 4! 5! Глазки можно открывать.
             Отвечайте без запинки, что вы видите в корзинке?
Дети: Яблоки!
Ведущая: До чего же хороши!
Осень: Угощайтесь, малыши!
Что ж, пришла пора прощаться.
Дел немало у меня.
Всем желаю я здоровья.
До свидания. Друзья!
Ведущая: Что ж, пора назад возвращаться в детский сад. Чтоб на месте очутиться, надо всем нам покружиться.

----------

Лилия Разаковна (08.09.2017), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Любина (26.06.2018)

----------


## Dzvino4ok3

осенний праздник.
вед.  будто рыжая лисица.
        осень ходит по лесам.
        где махнёт хвостом пушистым,
        золотыми стали листья.
        стали жёлтые сады,
       всюду осени следы.
ребёнок. листья, листья, листопад
             засыпает лес и сад.
             будто золото, кружится
             и ковром кругом ложится
             листьев дружный хоровод!
             выходи плясать народ!
 танец с листочками.
вед.  За окном ветерок веселится-
        то подпрыгнет, а то притаится.
        а листочки бегут по дорожке,
        словно жёлтые мышки от кошки.
подуем на листочки, как ветерок.  (девочки-листочки убегают на стулья)
вед.  на лесной опушке встретились зверюшки.
        серенький ежонок, рыженький бельчонок
        подружились мигом и давай тут прыгать.
песня- танец. на выбор муз.рук.
            ( бабушка Ежиха).
баб.Ежиха. Я дремала под кустом,
                слышу стук в лесу густом.
                Разболелась голова.
                это кто гремел с утра?
   (ёжики и белочки).  Это мы.
вед. симпатичная,в очках.
       в розовой панаме.
Бабушка Ежиха.  Бабка Ёжка -вот она
                        прямо перед вами.
                        от меня не ждите вы
                        никакого лиха.
                        Бабка-ёжка -это я.
                        Бабушка Ежиха.
наступила осень, все ли вы приготовились к зиме?
песня белочек.
Бабушка Ежиха.  Молодцы, белочки! ну ,а вы ежата, сделали запасы на зиму?

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Рема555

Осень, осень, в гости просим!
Праздник во второй младшей группе.

Под музыку дети заходят в зал, встают около стульчиков.

Вед.  Оглянитесь, мы попали в осенний лес! Ах, как красиво осенью. ,
Посмотрите, какие красивые осенние листочки. Они такие же жёлтые и красные, как солнышко. Давайте потанцуем с листиками!

♫ Танец «Листочки»

Вед. Ой, кажется, дождик начинается! Но мы его не боимся, да? Сейчас мы ему песенку споём!

♫   «Дождик» муз. Костенко.

Вед. Дождик капает опять, всё-равно пойдём гулять!

♫  Музыкальная игра «Солнышко и дождик»

После игры дети садятся на стульчики.  Звучит музыка, появляется Зайчик (ребёнок подг. группы), трёт  глазки – «плачет».

Вед. Зайчик, почему ты плачешь? 

Заяц. Я заблудился, маму потерял.

Вед. Дети, давайте пожалеем Зайку

Реб. Скачет зайка маленький
        Около завалинки.
        Быстро скачет зайка,
        Ты его поймай-ка!

Вед. А теперь мы пойдём искать маму-Зайчиху.

Все дети  выполняют движения под пение педагога:
          Зашагали ножки: топ, топ, топ.
          Ну-ка, веселее: топ, топ, топ.
          Вот как мы умеем: топ, топ, топ.
          Топают сапожки: топ, топ, топ.
          Это наши ножки: топ, топ, топ.

Появляется Медведь (ребёнок подг. группы), в руках у него бубен.

Вед. Здравствуй, Мишка! Не видел ли ты маму-Зайчиху?

Медведь. Я сейчас ударю в бубен, Зайчиха услышит и придёт.

Ударяет в бубен, появляется мама-Зайчиха (взрослый). Все радуются.

Зайчиха. Как я рада, что сыночка нашла, спасибо, детки!

♫  Свободная пляска.

Появляется Ёжик (ребёнок подг. группы) с корзиной грибов.

Ёжик. Я ёжик колючий, такой невезучий:
           Я в гости приду – мне не рады.
           Боятся колючек, уколются ручки,
           Никто никогда не погладит…

Вед. Дети, давайте поможем Ёжику, развеселим его, поиграем.

♫ Игра «Собери грибы»
Зайчиха. Какие хорошие вы, детки: и сыночку моему помогли, и Ёжика развеселили. За такую доброту я вас угощу.

Зайчиха выносит корзину яблок и угощает детей.

Вед. Спасибо, лесные  зверюшки! А теперь мы пойдём обратно в детский сад кушать яблоки.

Под музыку дети уходят из зала, а звери им машут рукой вслед.

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## kuob

*Рема555*,
 Здравствуйте!
Очень понравилась Ваша инсценировка. Хочу использовать её на своём празднике, и хотела бы сделать ссылку на автора. Пожалуйста, подскажите автора сценки!

С уважением,
Татьяна

----------


## Рема555

> *Рема555*,
>  Здравствуйте!
> Очень понравилась Ваша инсценировка. Хочу использовать её на своём празднике, и хотела бы сделать ссылку на автора. Пожалуйста, подскажите автора сценки!
> 
> С уважением,
> Татьяна


Татьяна, к сожалению, не знаю автора. Ведь мы делимся друг с другом материалами и, к большому стыду, про автора вспоминаем редко...:frown:

----------


## kuob

Спасибо!

Предлагаю маленькую сценку под стишок для средней группы, возможно многим она известна (я использовала её несколько лет назад). Она бывает хороша в ситуации, если дети плохо говорящие, или уже перегружены другим текстом. Её можно исполнять практически под слова ведущего.

*"Под зонтом"*
*Ведущий.*
Случился очень кстати
Открытый зонт у Кати.
Простудиться зайчик мог
Если б дождик не помог
Спинка мокрая у мышки
С носа капает вода.

*Мышка.	*
Зайчик, зайчик, ты под крышей
И меня пусти сюда.

*Ведущий.* 
Вот и белка в шубке рыжей
Подбежала к ней поближе.
И махнув большим хвостом 
Очутилась под зонтом.

Поторапливайся, ёжик,
Не жалей коротких ножек,
Лезь под зонтик, раз, два, три,
Только иглы убери

Засветило солнце вдруг,
Смотрит Катенька вокруг.
Перед ней полно зверят.
Все СПАСИБО говорят!


*Второй вариант, если текст распределить между участниками сценки*

*Ведущий.*
Случился очень кстати
Открытый зонт у Кати.
*Катя.*
Простудиться зайчик мог
Если б дождик не помог
Спинка мокрая у мышки
С носа капает вода.

*Мышка.	*
Зайчик, зайчик, ты под крышей
И меня пусти сюда.

*Ведущий.* 
Вот и белка в шубке рыжей
Подбежала к ней поближе.
И махнув большим хвостом 
Очутилась под зонтом.

*Заяц.*
Поторапливайся, ёжик,
Не жалей коротких ножек,
Лезь под зонтик, раз, два, три,
Только иглы убери

*Ведущий.*Засветило солнце вдруг,
Смотрит Катенька вокруг.
Перед ней полно зверят.
Все СПАСИБО говорят!

"Спасибо" говорят все зверята участники сценки.
:smile:

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*Не садись на пенек, не ешь пирожок 
* - сценарий  - пьеса для театра кукол  

*ДЕЙСТВУЮЩИЕ ЛИЦА 
МАША 
БАБУШКА 
ДЕДУШКА 
МЕДВЕДЬ МИХАИЛ ИВАНЫЧ 
МЫШКА 
ПОДРУЖКИ* КАРТИНА ПЕРВАЯ 
Перед домом Дедушки и Бабушки. Раннее утро. 

ДЕДУШКА. Бабка, корову подоила? 
БАБУШКА. Да уж гулять отпустила! А ты кадку налил? 
ДЕДУШКА. Как же! И плетень подновил! 
БАБУШКА. Ишь, расхвастался! А я и двор убрала, и пол подмела, и щи в печи! 
ДЕДУШКА. Ох ты! 
БАБУШКА. Да и солнце еще не показывалось! 
ДЕДУШКА. То-то и оно! 

Берет лыко и колодку. 

Поет. 

Лыко к лыку, 
Строчка к строчке 
Собираются рядком, 
Будут внучке 
Лапоточки 
Чтоб не бегать босиком. 

БАБУШКА (берет клубок и спицы, продолжает песню). 
Разноцветные 
Клубочки, 
Петель ровные рядки, 
Внучке 
Мягкие носочки, 
Чтоб не терли лапотки! 

ДЕД. Тише ты пой, старая! Не буди Машеньку! 
БАБУШКА. И то правда. Пускай поспит, сон доглядит. 
ДЕД. А уж и лапотки-то нарядные получаются, загляденье. 
БАБУШКА. А и хвалиться-то ты любишь... 
ДЕД. 
Да как говорится: 
Да чтоб мне провалиться - 
Такие лапти 
В округе не найти! 
МАША (слезает с печи). Здравствуй, бабушка! Здравствуй, дедушка! 
БАБУШКА и ДЕД. Утро доброе, внученька! 
МАША. О чем это вы спорите? 
ДЕД. Глянь-ка, какие я тебе лапоточки приготовил, говорю - во всей округе краше нет... 
БАБУШКА. Вот и я тебе, внученька, носочки под лапоточки, чтобы мягче было, связала! Попей молочка парного да отрежь хлеба ржаного! 
МАША. Спасибо, бабушка, спасибо, дедушка! Умоюсь водицей, заплету косицу, да и помогать вам стану! (Уходит) . 
БАБУШКА. Вот уж нам радость на старости лет! 
ДЕД. И не говори! А без нее тоска тоской - дом пустой! 
МАША(пьет молоко). Ох и вкусно! Какой у тебя хлеб душистый получается, бабушка! 
БАБУШКА. Погоди, вот еще пирогов сегодня напеку! 

Слышится песня - поют ПОДРУЖКИ: 
Солнце стало спозаранку, 
Разбудило каждый дом. 
На заветную полянку 
В лес по ягоды идем! 

МАША. Подружки поют. 
ПОДРУЖКИ смеются, появляются под окном. 
ПОДРУЖКИ. Маша! Пойдем с нами! 
МАША. Ой, бабушка! 
БАБУШКА. Ан заблудитесь? 
ПОДРУЖКИ. Вернемся, кто с ягодами, а кто с грибами! 
МАША. Ой, бабушка, отпусти! 
БАБУШКА. Ан заблудитесь! 
ПОДРУЖКИ. С чего бы заблудиться - Не впервой! Да и аукаться станем! 

Поют. 
Ау, ау. 
Эхо падает в траву, 
Ау, ау! 
Всех зову, зову, зову! 
Кто услышит, 
Откликайся! 
Ау! ау! ау! 

МАША. Дедушка! 
ДЕД. Ну, что сказать, как удержать?! 
МАША. Вот спасибо. 
БАБУШКА. Да смотри: от подружек не отставай - не то заблудишься! 
МАША. Ладно, ладно! Обещаю! 
ДЕД. Обновку-то обувай! 
МАША. Давай, дедушка, давай! 
ПОДРУЖКИ. Маша, ты скоро ли? 
МАША. Иду, иду! 
БАБУШКА. Не забудь носок... вот так... а вот туесок... возвращайся скорее - пироги поспеют! 
ДЕД. 
Одну в роток, 
одну в туесок! 
Нам много не надо, 
Была б тебе отрада! 
МАША. До свидания, бабушка! До свидания, дедушка! 
БАБУШКА и ДЕД. Добрый путь, добрый путь тебе! 

Слышится песня: 
Мы веселые подружки, 
Не жалеем голосов, 
Берестки, лукошки, кружки 
Набираем до краев! 
Ау! Ау! 
Эхо падает в траву! 
Всех зову, зову, зову! 
Кто услышит, 
Откликайся! 
Ау! Ау! Ау! 

БАБУШКА. Ушла, красавица! 
ДЕД. Что вздыхаешь, старая! По ягоды небось, да с подружками. 
БАБУШКА. Пойду пироги ставить. 

Интермедия первая 

Перед занавесом. Занавес изображает лес. 

ПОДРУЖКИ (поют). 
Начинает песню птичка, 
На зарядку встал косой, 
И черничка-земляничка 
Умывается росой! 
Ау! Ау! 
Эхо падает в траву! 
Всех зову, зову, зову, 
Кто услышит, 
Откликайся! 
Ау! Ау! Ау! 

МАША (собирает ягоды) 
Наклонюсь пониже, 
Разгляжу поближе. 
Одну в роток, 
Другую в туесок... 
Наклонюсь пониже, 
Разгляжу поближе - 
Схоронилась под листок, 
А попала в туесок! 
Ой, да какие все крупные, да красные, да вкусные! А черники-то, как вишни, большие! Ау! Ау! Ау! 
ПОДРУЖКИ(откликаются). 
Мы веселые подружки, 
Не жалеем голосов, 
Туески, лукошки, кружки 
Наполняем до краев! 
МАША. То-то пирог с черникой вкусный будет. Дедушка любит. Ой, поляночка какая... А птицы заливаются - заслушаешься! 

Cобирает ягоды и, распрямляясь, слушает птичье пение. 

И сама не заметила, как полно ягод - класть некуда. Ау! Ау! Подружки, вас зову! Никто не откликается!.. И лес незнакомый! Ау! Ау! Только эхо и долетает! Никак заблудилась?! Куда теперь идти... и спросить некого... 

Мечется по поляне, садится на пенек, плачет. 

Слезами-то горю не поможешь - глухомань какая, даже птички не видать ни одной... Пойду-ка прямо, авось куда-нибудь выйду... Кустик, кустик, скажи, куда идти? - Молчит. Деревце, деревце, укажи дорогу? - Само не знает. А дома пироги поспели... ох, что ж мне делать, горемычной? 
(Плачет) . 
Кто защитит меня? Чаща-то, чаща кругом... Ой, никак избушка! Право слово, избушка! Никого вокруг! 

Стучит в дверь. 
(Входит). 

КАРТИНА ВТОРАЯ. 
В доме медведя. 

МАША. Есть тут кто? Не откликаются... (Толкает дверь) ...и дверь не заперта... кто хозяин, отзовись!.. 
МЫШКА. Пик... Пииииииииик... тиииии-хо... 
МАША..Ой, кто тут?.. 

Раздается грохот, МАША в сенях натолкнулась на ведро или таз. 

МЫШКА. Ах, как ты неосторожна, невозможно... разве так можно? 
МАША. Я ж не нарочно... 
МЫШКА. Это точно! Но наш хозяин не терпит шума... 
МАША. Хозяин... а кто он? Тут никого ведь... 
МЫШКА. Как никого? А я?.. 
МАША. Прости, мышка... 
МЫШКА. Хозяин - медведь. 
МАША. А где же он? 
МЫШКА. Хм! Бродит по лесу с утра до ночи... 
МАША. А я заблудилась... 
МЫШКА. Можешь сесть... 
МАША. Спасибо. Ты не знаешь дороги домой? 
МЫШКА. Домой?! Я дома? 
МАША. А в деревню как пройти?! 
МЫШКА. Не знаю, прости? Я здесь всю жизнь прожила, в деревне никогда не была... 
МАША. Что же мне делать? 

Плачет. 

МЫШКА. Перестань реветь, я же сказала, что шума терпеть не может медведь... 
МАША. Говорила мне бабушка... (Плачет еще громче) ...Наказывал дедушка... (Плачет-заливается) Ой, кто-то поет... 
МЫШКА. Слышу, слышу... Михаил Иваныч идет? (Спешит спрятаться) 
ГОЛОС МЕДВЕДЯ (поет). 
Ах, летом я ужасно вежлив, 
Я добрый и тихий такой, 
Что нежной походкой медвежьей 
Лесной не нарушу покой. 
Лето, 
Лето, 
Припасиха, 
А зимой 
Медведю лихо? 
Ох, зима, зима, зима, 
Подбериха! 
МАША. Мышка, мышка, что делать?! 
МЫШКА. Прячься, прячься скорей! 
МАША и МЫШКА прячутся. 
МЕДВЕДЬ (поет). 
Стараюсь - толстею полгода, 
А пчелы грозят искусать! 
Но как же без сладкого меда 
Всю зиму мне сладко проспать! 
Вот и избушка моя. Чем-то не лесным пахнет... Ну, никак человеком пахнет... точно... ба-ба-ба... Ой, как пахнет! Кто тут был, кто в дом ба-ба, заходил? 
МАША (за печкой трясется и от страха икает). Ик! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. А! За печкой! Ба-ба-ба! 
МАША (падает от страха, поднимается). Михаил-ик...(Ревет) . 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Ой, ба-ба-ба, какая маленькая, какая красивенькая, какая крикучая! Ба-ба-ба! 
МЫШКА. Я ее предупреждала, чтоб не кричала, но не помогло! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Да перестань реветь! Я терпеть не могу шума. 
МАША. Михал Иваныч! Пожалей меня! (Плачет). 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Пожалею! Только не плачь! А у тебя ничего нет вкусненького? 
МАША. Вкусненького? Да вот ягод туесок! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Чего ж молчала! Давай, мне толстеть надо. (Садится к столу). Лето-припасиха, лето-припасиха... 
МАША. Михал Иваныч, ты что это все приговариваешь? 
МЕДВЕДЬ. А то не знаешь? Лето - припасиха. 
МАША. А мышке? 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Ты что, добрая? Ладно уж, зови ее! Поделимся. (Ворчит). Самому мало... 
МАША. Мышка! 
МЫШКА. Я тут. 
МЕДВЕДЬ (Маше). В мой медвежий угол и тропинки-то нет ни одной! Как ты забрела - диво?! 
МАША. Заблудилась! Ягодку за ягодку, шажок за шажок... как теперь домой дорогу найти не знаю... 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Щи умеешь варить? 
МАША (оживленно). Умею! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. А кашу томить? 
МАША. И кашу умею! 
МЫШКА. А пироги печь? 
МАША. И пироги... 
МЕДВЕДЬ. У меня живи... 
МАША. Нет, я домой убегу! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Куда пойдешь? Ба-ба-ба... 
МЫШКА. В глуши пропадешь! 
МАША. Вот не послушалась бабушку с дедушкой... (В сторону).Схитрить надо. Что же делать? Твоя взяла. Михал Иваныч, и будь по-твоему! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Ах. умница, ах, красавица, уважила! Давай спляшем! 

Берет балалайку, играет. 

МЫШКА (поёт). 
Трень да брень, 
Да трень да брень, 
Хорошо в воскресный день 
Вкусно пообедать, 
Пирога отведать! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Что ж это в воскресный! Поправочка! 
Трень да брень, 
Да трень да брень, 
Хорошо бы каждый день 
Вкусно пообедать, 
Пирога отведать! 
МАША. 
Трень да брень, 
Да трень да брень, 
Сядет солнце за плетень - 
Отыщу дорогу 
К своему порогу. 

КАРТИНА ТРЕТЬЯ. 
В доме Медведя. 

МАША (хлопочет возле печи и напевает). 
Растворю я квашонку на донышке, 
Я поставлю квашонку на столбичке, 
Подымайся тесто в квашоночке, 
Ты взойди-ка, тесто, с краями вровень, 
С краями вровень, еще сверху того! 
МЫШКА. Это ты что приговариваешь? 
МАША. Так бабушка всегда пела, тесто уговаривала, чтоб пироги хороши были. 
МЫШКА. А куда моя корочка делась?.. 
МАША. Да не грызи ты ее, что толку в сухой корке, вот пирожки испечем и пообедаем! 
МЫШКА. Спасибо тебе, Маша. Спасибо. Я в долгу не останусь... 
МАША (напевает). 
Разыграйся, балалайка, 
Мышка, тесто стереги, 
Кочерга в печи хозяйка, 
Значит, будут пироги... 
МЫШКА. Удивительное дело - как быстро тесто поспело. 
МАША. Сейчас, сейчас печь будем! 
МЫШКА. Ох и пирогов напечем! Наемся, и не надо думать ни о чем. 
МАША. А бабушка с дедушкой плачут небось, по мне убиваются... да и поговорить-то... все поесть да погрызть... все припасиха да припасиха... 
МЫШКА. Да-да, ты совсем другая. А по мне - здесь вполне. 
МАША. Ау, ау, подружки... 
МЫШКА. Да ты о чем? 
МАША. Мне бы до опушки, а там... 
МЫШКА. А там - что? 
МАША. Ладно, давай пирожки печь, а то Михал Иваныч придет скоро! 
МЫШКА. Печь, печь! 
МАША. 
Разыграйся, балалайка, 
Мышка, тесто стереги! 
МЫШКА. Готово, готово! 
МАША. 
Кочерга в печи хозяйка, 
Скоро будут пироги. 
МЫШКА. Скоро будут пироги! Ах, как вкусно пахнет! 
МАША. Потерпи чуть-чуть... (В сторону). ...и в путь... 
МЫШКА. Что ты сказала? 
МАША. Ох и слух у тебя! 
МЫШКА. Еще бы! 
МАША. Скоро, скоро... вот и каша пусть потомится... Эх, мне бы одним глазочком посмотреть, как там дома! 
МЫШКА. Это чувство мне незнакомо... Ой, слышишь? Хозяин идет! 
ГОЛОС МЕДВЕДЯ. 
Лето, 
Лето, 
Припасиха. 
А зимой 
Медведю лихо: 
Ох, зима, зима, зима, 
Подбериха! 

Вваливается в избушку. 

Ба-ба-ба, как вкусно пахнет! Пирогами!.. Во еще сколько толстеть надо... 

МЫШКА. Это все Маша, все Маша! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Здравствуй, Машенька, какая ж ты искусница! 
МЫШКА. И вкусница... 
МЕДВЕДЬ. С утра брожу - вот лето-припасиха. Толстею! И рад бы отдохнуть, а не могу: ноги сами несут! Давай пообедаем! 
МАША. Садись, Михаил Иваныч! И кашка поспела, истомилась, испарилась... 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Спасибо, что столько мне наготовили! 
МАША. Это на всех. 
МЕДВЕДЬ. На всех? А не мало будет?.. 

Все садятся. 

Спасибо, тебе Машенька! Спасибо, искусница! Уважила! Одолжила! Наповал, ба-ба-ба, уложила!.. 

Меряет себя. 

Немножко еще потолстел! 

МАША. Михал Иваныч! Я тебя уважила, не откажи и ты мне в просьбе! 
МЕДВЕДЬ (в сторону). Только не еды - самому сгодится! Проси, проси, милая! Проси, проси, чего тебе надобно! 
МАША. А отпусти ты меня на денек в деревню: я бабушке да дедушке гостинцев снесу! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Гостинцев?! 
МАША. Пирожков вот! 
МЫШКА. Ага! Понятно! 
В сторону, потихоньку. 
Не вернется обратно! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Да что ты, Машенька! Как мне тебя отпустить! Договор ведь у нас! Да и в лесу ты одна дороги не найдешь, заблудишься! Да и мне потолстеть еще надо... вот бока нарастить... 
МЫШКА. Пропадешь! 
МАША. Бабушка-то с дедушкой волнуются, думают, что пропала я или волки меня задрали... 
МЫШКА. Верно, верно, все получилось так скверно! Но я сыта... ах, это все неспроста!.. 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Ничего, ничего... вот отъемся и тогда... 
МЫШКА. Ну да... тебе все равно где бродить, можешь сам сходить! Правильно?! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Во! Догадливая мышь! Так и быть - могу сходить! Снесу гостинца да привет передам! 
МАША. Ладно уж! Будь по-твоему! Вот смотри: я в этот короб большой пирожки положу, а ты их отнеси в деревню. Бабушке да дедушке передай. Только помни: короб по дороге не открывай, пирожки не вынимай. А я вот на дубок залезу повыше и следить буду! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Ладно! 
МАША. Михал Иваныч, выйди на крылечко, посмотри: не идет ли дождик, не собирается ли, а то укрыть бы пирожки надо! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Ладно. Ба-ба-ба... 

Выходит из избушки. 

МАША. Ну, прощай, мышка! 
МЫШКА. Как прощай?! Постой?! Ой!.. что ты делаешь? 
МАША. Помоги! А то давай со мной! 

Залезает в короб, приседает и исчезает. 

МЫШКА. Шутишь ты! В деревне говорят такие злые коты! 

Шаги медведя 

ГОЛОС МЕДВЕДЯ. Ба-ба-ба... 
МАША. Скорей закрывай крышку! 
МЫШКА. Не поминай лихом мышку! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. И никакого дождика! Готово? 
МЫШКА. Готово. Бери на спину корзину! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Ух ты, тяжела... 
МЫШКА. Пирожков напекла! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. А Маша... 
ГОЛОС МАШИ. Я тут за печкой... 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Ну и напекла! Пошел я... 
МАША. Дай Бог ноги! 
МЫШКА. Счастливой дороги! 

Интермедия вторая 

Перед занавесом. Занавес изображает лес. 

МЕДВЕДЬ. Ох, и тяжела ноша! А дорога-то неблизкая. Иду, иду, ба-ба-ба-ба-ба-ба, а конца ей не видно. Еще две полянки, да три ручья, да два малинника, да три черничника., а там, конечно близко бу-бу, будет... Устал идти. Сесть отдохнуть, что ли? Пирожка съесть?! Нет, отойду подальше, а то Маша такая глазастая, увидит, нехорошо получится. Дал я слово медвежье. Спою лучше песенку свою, идти легче будет. 

Ах, летом я ужасно вежлив, 
Я добрый и тихий такой, 
Что нежной походкой медвежьей 
Лесной не нарушу покой. 
Лето, 
Лето, 
Бу-бу-бу... 
Нет, больше не могу... так и похудеть недолго, надо отдохнуть. 

Садится на пенек. 

Крышка короба приоткрывается. 

МАШИН ГОЛОС. 
Высоко сижу! 
Далеко гляжу! 
Не садись на пенек, 
Не ешь пирожок, 
Неси бабушке, 
Неси дедушке! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Ой! Какая глазастая! Наверное, на самый высокий дуб залезла! 

Оглядывается, поднимается, нехотя идет дальше. 

Вот уж согласился. Ох, чую, что похудею, какая же у меня припасиха получится! Теперь-то, наверное, не увидит! Вон чаща какая кругом! Сяду на пенек, съем пирожок! 

Садится на пенек. 
Крышка короба приоткрывается. 

МАШИН ГОЛОС. 
Высоко сижу! 
Далеко гляжу! 
Не садись на пенек, 
Не ешь пирожок, 
Неси бабушке, 
Неси дедушке! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Ой! Ой! Ба-ба-ба! Ну и Маша! Ну и высоко забралась! Эвон какая глазастая! Дух переведу - дальше пойду! Дал медвежье слово - сдержу... Теперь уж скоро. Вот через овраг перейду и деревня будет? Ну, здесь ей никак не увидеть меня. 

Озирается. 

В деревне-то пирога не дадут, дай бог ноги унести, а пирожка хочется. Съем пирожок! 

Садится на пенек. 

Ой, тихо вроде... какой пенек удобный! 

МАШИН ГОЛОС (крышка короба приоткрывается). 
Сел на пенек, 
А не ешь пирожок! 
Высоко сижу! 
Далеко гляжу! 
Не ешь пирожок! 
Не ешь пирожок! 
МЕДВЕДЬ (вскакивает, как ужаленный). Ой, ой, ой! Скорей бы отдать да домой! Вот заноза какая! 

МЕДВЕДЬ спешит через чащу напролом. 

КАРТИНА ЧЕТВЕРТАЯ. 
Двор перед домом. В окне БАБУШКА и ДЕДУШКА. Декорация первой картины. 

БАБУШКА. Где теперь наша внученька? 
ДЕДУШКА. Отпустил на печаль свою, на погибель... 
БАБУШКА. Уж не серый ли волк... 

Плачет. Слышится лай собак, топот, шум, голоса. 

Показывается МЕДВЕДЬ с коробом на спине, за ним слышится собачье рычание, крики людей. 

МЕДВЕДЬ. Ох, донимают!.. Ох, наседают!.. И зачем я только согласился, честное медвежье слово давал!.. 
ДЕДУШКА. Э, погоди, видать, неспроста медведь в деревню забрел! 
БАБУШКА. Ну, спроси его, может, Машу где видел нашу! 
ДЕДУШКА. Постой, постой, Михал Иваныч! Замедли шажок, погоди чуток! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Разве ж можно остановиться! Псы лютые больно, того и гляди в штанах дыр наделают! 
ДЕДУШКА. Цыц, брехуны, не держите за штаны!.. 
БАБУШКА. Ты из лесу идешь, короб несешь, не видел ли там внучку нашу Машу? 
ДЕДУШКА. Да, Машеньку не видал ли, Михал Иваныч? 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Ой, а откуда вы меня знаете? 
БАБУШКА. Да кто ж тебя не знает - все знают, все величают! Так не видел ли? 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Как не видал? Сегодня с ней разговаривал! 
ДЕДУШКА. Ой! 
БАБУШКА. Ой! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. А вы что же, ее бабушка с дедушкой? 
БАБУШКА. Бабушка! 
ДЕДУШКА. С дедушкой! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Ну слава богу! Я ведь к вам пришел, гостинец принес в коробе, да еще привет на словах от внучки вашей... вот... 

Снимает короб. Крышка откидывается. 

МАША. И гостинцев прислала бабушке с дедушкой! (Все бросаются к Маше, обступают, расспрашивают). Здравствуй, бабушка! 
БАБУШКА. Здравствуй, Машенька! 
МАША. Здравствуй, дедушка! 
ДЕДУШКА. Здравствуй, внученька! Вернулась, вернулась 
МАША. Михал Иваныч, что ж ты в сторону... лето-припасиха пирожка-то всю дорогу хотел отведать, уморился! (Достает пирожки - всех угощает). 
БАБУШКА. Спасибо, внученька! 
Ах, испекла искусно - 
до чего вкусно! 
ДЕДУШКА. Вот уважила! 
МАША. Да это все Михал Иваныч! Самой-то мне бы и не выбраться из его угла медвежьего! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. Чего уж! Спасибо тебе, Маша! 
ДЕДУШКА. Бабка, ставь самовар! Разводи сильнее жар! Чай пить будем! 
БАБУШКА. 
Иду, иду! 
Пирожки на меду! 
ДЕДУШКА. 
То-то праздник! 
Устоишь разве! 
Ну-ка, балалайка, 
звонче заиграй-ка! 
БАБУШКА. 
Трень да брень, 
Да трень да брень! 
До чего счастливый день! 
Ну-ка, балалайка, 
Звонче заиграй-ка! 
МАША. 
Кто не пляшет, 
Не поет, 
Тот и радость 
Не поймет! 
Собралися вместе - 
Как стоять на месте! 
МЕДВЕДЬ. 
Едет Маша, едет, 
Верхом на медведе. 
В коробе пудовом 
С пирогом медовым. 
ВСЕ ВМЕСТЕ. 
Трень да брень? 
Да трень да брень! 
До чего счастливый день! 
Чашки полны чаем - 
Сказочку кончаем!. 

 Михаил Садовский

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*Стало холодно в лесу,*
*Уж морозы на носу.

Лес готовится к зиме.

Еж пришел к лисе-куме.

*
*- Здравствуй, кумушка-кума!

Как здоровье, как сама?

Как делишки, как детишки?

Не нужны ли тебе шишки?*


*Поменяю на зерно,

Если есть у вас оно.*
[COLOR="Navy"]*Говорит лиса:* [/COLOR*]- Ты что ж,

Зимовать собрался, еж?



Это очень хорошо,

Вот, держи зерна мешок!*
*- Белка, как твои успехи?*
*- Запасла в дупле орехи!*


*- Ну, а ты готов, медведь?*Он в ответ давай реветь:

*- Я всю зиму буду спать,

Лапу сладкую сосать!*

----------


## reverie

*Витамины с огородной грядки(*сценка)
*Осень.* 
Привезла я для детей 
Очень много овощей.
Урожай у нас богатый,
Посмотрите-ка, ребята.
*Овощи*(хором).
Мы попали к вам, ребятки,
Прямо с огородной грядки.
*Огурец.*
Свеженький я и хрустящий,
Я - огурчик настоящий.
Был на грядке я зелёным,
Стану в банке я солёным.
*Помидор.*
Очень важный я сеньор,
Спелый, сладкий помидор.
Красный ,сочный я и гладкий.
Угощаю всех, ребятки,
Кто мой сок томатный пьёт,
не болеет целый год.
*Капуста.*
И я, сочная капуста,
Витаминами горжусь.
В голубцы, борщи, салаты
Я, конечно, пригожусь.
А какие вкусные 
Щи мои капустные!
*Морковь.*
Я-морковка гладкая,
Рыженькая, сладкая.
Чтобы зубы крепки были,
Грызть морковочку должны вы.
*Лук.*
Я-лучок от всех болезней.
Я,ребята, всех полезней.
Хоть я горький, не беда.
Нужно есть меня всегда!
*Огурец.*
Все мы с огородной грядки,
Нас запомните, ребятки.
*Все.*
Витаминами богаты
И нужны мы всем ребятам!
Автор Н.Караваева.

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Alena Prekrasnaya

> Эту шуточную сказку можно разыграть без предварительной репетиции с родителями.


Светлана, спасибо огромное за инсценировку, просто чудо :Ok: !
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ila

Извините, если повторюсь. Это сценка для осеннего праздника.

*Сказка о том, почему помидор стал красным.*

(Ведущий, Помидор, Огурец, лук, капуста, хозяйка, Ворона).

Ведущий: В давние времена жили на одном огороде овощи. 
(По одному выходят овощи и представляются.)

-Я веселый молодец, 
 Я - зеленый огурец.
-Без меня на грядке пусто, 
 А зовут меня капуста.
-Без меня вы как без рук, 
 В каждом блюде нужен лук.
-Любят дети с давних пор 
 Вкусный, сладкий помидор.
Ведущий: Хозяйка любила свой маленький зеленый огородик и каждый день поливала его.
Хозяйка:(ходит с леечкой и "поливает" овощи) 
Я полью свой огород, 
Он ведь тоже воду пьет.
Ведущий: Овощи с каждым днем росли и зрели. Жили они дружно, никогда не ссорились. Но однажды помидор решил, что он лучше всех, и начал хвастаться.
Помиор: 
Я на свете всех вкуснее,
Всех круглее, зеленее.
Меня взрослые и дети,
Любят больше всех на свете.
Огурец:
Слушай, это просто смех - 
Хвастать, что ты лучше всех.
Лук:
Не поймет никак он, братцы,-
Некрасиво задаваться.
Ведущий:
А помидор все свое твердил.
Помидор:
Я на свете всех вкуснее,
Всех круглее, зеленее.
Меня взрослые и дети
Любят больше всех на сете!
Овощи:
Хвалился, хвалился (хором) И с куста свалился!
Ведущий:
В это время на огород пришла хозяйка, чтобы собрать овощи на обед. Всех с собой взяла, а помидор не заметила.
(Хозяйка уводит все овощи).
Ведущий:
Летела мимо ворона.
Ворона:
Кар! Кар! Позор! Кошмар!
Не хотел быть с нами дружен,
Будешь никому не нужен!
Ведущий:
Стыдно стало помидору.
Заплакал он и покраснел от стыда.
Помидор:
Вы меня, друзья, простите,
Вы с собой меня возьмите.
Ведущий:
Услышала эти слова хозяйка, сжалилась над помидором, пришла и взяла его с собой. Хотите -  верьте, хотите - нет, но с тех пор осенью помидоры всегда становятся красными.

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Любина (07.06.2018)

----------


## olgapk

Как листик свое дерево искал.
С просторов интернета.
Ведущий: Жил-был маленький листочек. Качался-качался он на своем дереве и вдруг… оторвался и полетел. Ветер унес листочек далеко-далеко и аккуратно положил на землю.
Листочек: Где я оказался? Где мое дерево? Пойду его искать!
Ведущий: И пошел листочек по полям да по лесам дерево свое искать. Шел-шел и наткнулся на красивое деревце.
(На пути у Листочка возникает березка. Листочек сталкивается с ней.)
Листочек: Ой! Ой-ой-ой! Больно!
Березка: Кто там шумит? Кто так громко пищит?
Листочек: Это я, листочек. Я ищу мое дерево. А вы – кто?
Березка: Я – березка – краса, стройная ножка, длинные сережки.
Листочек: А вы случайно не мое дерево?
Березка: А ты посмотри на мои листочки. Какие они?
Листочек: Ой, ребята, помогите, пожалуйста. Скажите, какие у березки листья?
Дети отвечают.
Березка: Все правильно, ребята. Молодцы. А похожи мои листья этот листочек?
Дети отвечают.
Березка: Вот видишь, листочек, я – не твое дерево.
Листочек: Ах, как жаль! Пойду искать дальше. До свиданья, березка!
Березка: До свиданья, листочек. До свиданья, ребята!
Ведущий: Подхватил листочек легкий ветер и понес куда-то. Летел листочек, летел, и вдруг ветер стих.
Листочек: Ой-ой-ой-ой! (падает на дуб и отскакивает)
Дуб: Что такое? Кто меня тревожит!
Листочек: Извините, дяденька. Это я – листочек. Я ищу мое дерево. А вы случайно не мое дерево?
Дуб: Дай-ка я на тебя посмотрю. Хм… вроде похож на мои листья, а вроде нет… Ребята, как вы думаете, это мой листочек?
Дети отвечают.
Дуб: Мда… Извини, листочек. Похоже, что я не твое дерево.
Листочек: Да, похоже, что не мое. Пойду искать дальше. До свиданья, дуб!
Дуб: Удачи тебе, листочек.
Ведущий: И пошел наш листочек дальше. Шел, шел, и вдруг…
(Появляется ель)
Листочек: Вот это да! Какое красивое дерево! Вот бы оно оказалось моим! Здравствуй, красивое дерево! Как тебя зовут?
Ель: Здравствуй, листочек! Меня зовут ель. А что ты делаешь в моем лесу.
Листочек: Я ищу мое дерево. Может быть, это ты?
Ель: А ты посмотри на мои листья. Похожи они на тебя?
(ель наклоняется к листочку)
Листочек: Ай! Ой! Они колючие! Нет, нет, ты не мое дерево!
(Листочек убегает, дерево исчезает в другой стороне)
Листочек: (появляется, идет и плачет) Наверное, мне никогда не отыскать мое дерево, ведь я такой маленький, а мир такой огромный…
(Появляется клен)
Клен: Что ты плачешь, листочек?
Листочек: Я плачу, потому что потерял свое дерево и никак не могу его найти.
Клен: Ну, это горе – не беда. Я знаю, как тебе помочь. Посмотри на мои листья.
Листочек: Как они похожи на меня! Неужели… неужели ты – мое дерево? Как же тебя зовут?
Клен: Меня зовут Клен, и я – твое дерево. 
Листочек: А я… а я, значит, кленовый лист?
Клен: Совершено верно – кленовый лист.
Листочек: Как здорово! Я нашел мое дерево!
Ведущий: Ребята, а давайте нарисуем кленовые листочки и повесим их на наше дерево.
Дети отвечают.
Листочек: Вот здорово! Спасибо вам, ребята! До свиданья!

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Mandarinka-79 (30.07.2017), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Любина (26.06.2018)

----------


## MakaRock

Предлагаю один из вариантов сказки "Колобок" на осеннюю тему

ОСЕННИЙ ПРАЗДНИК
для детей старшего дошкольного возраста

«НОВЫЕ ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЯ КОЛОБКА»

(по мотивам русской народной сказки «Колобок»)

Действующие лица: девочка – ведущая, колобок, дед, баба, заяц, волк, доктор Айболит, медведь, бабки ёжки, лиса (дети подготовительной группы);
«осенние листья», песня «дождик», танец с зонтиками (дети старшей группы).

Дети заходят в зал и рассаживаются на места

Девочка:           Здравствуйте, ребятишки!
                            Прочитаю я вам книжку.
                            Вот, присяду на пенёк,
                            И открою я листок…
                            (открывает книгу)
                            Осень вижу на картинке,
                            Танцуют листья на тропинке!

ТАНЕЦ «ОСЕННИХ ЛИСТЬЕВ»
(на выбор музыкального руководителя)

Девочка:            Книжка открывается,
                            Сказка начинается.
                            С детства всем она знакома,
                            Но прочтём мы сказку по другому… 

Выходит из домика «дед», и подметает листья.

Дед:                     Вот и Осень наступила,
                            Всё вокруг позолотила.
                            Я листочки подмету,
                            Здесь порядок наведу.

Выходит из домика «баба»

Баба:                   Слышишь, дед? Иди сюда!
                             У меня опять беда!
                             Что-то не возьму я в толк,
                             Где у нас муки мешок?

Дед:                     Что ты, баба, бог с тобой!
                             Он давно уже пустой.
                             Ты в избу скорей иди,
                             По амбару помети,
                             По сусекам поскреби.
                             Что-нибудь да наберёшь,
                             Колобочек испечёшь.

Баба:                   Ты пошёл бы да помог,
                             Вот и будет колобок!

Уходят в дом, гремят кастрюлями

Девочка:            Хоть у бабки мало силы,
                            Бабка тесто замесила…

Выходят из дома баба и дед, выводят Колобка

Баба:                   Вот наш вкусный Колобок.
                             Вышел ровный, вышел гладкий.
                             Не солёный и не сладкий.
                             Очень круглый, очень вкусный.
                             Даже есть его мне грустно.

Дед (нюхает):    Ой, как пахнет Колобочек!
                             Дай скорее, мне кусочек.

Баба:                  Что ты, старый, погоди.
                            От него ты отойди,
                            Пусть остынет Колобок,
                            Пойдём, вскипятим чаёк!

Дед:                    Дождик капнул на дорожку,
                            Колобок промочит ножки!
                            Зонтик нужен! И тогда
                            Не страшна ему вода!
                            (даёт колобку зонтик) 

ГРУППА ДЕТЕЙ ИСПОЛНЯЕТ ПЕСНЮ «ДОЖДИК» 
(на выбор музыкального руководителя)

Девочка:            Песня пропета уже не раз,
                            Тропинка далеко уходит от нас.
                            Дождик холодный весь день поливает,
                            От непогоды лишь зонтик спасает!
                            Колобок устал стоять…

Колобок:          Надо тучи разогнать.
                           Громче музыка играй,
                           Дальше тучка улетай.

ТАНЕЦ с зонтиками «Улетай, туча» 

Девочка:           Колобочек постоял,
                           По мосточку побежал.
                           С Колобком забот немало,
                           Скачет глупый, где попало
                           Навстречу  - заинька идёт,
                           Очень грустный, слёзы льёт.

Выходит зайчик

Колобок:          Ты чего ревешь, косой?
                           Ты поссорился с лисой?

Заяц:                 Колобочек, я  - грущу. 
                          Я друзей своих ищу.
                          В прятки с зайками играли,
                          И друг друга потеряли. 

Колобок:         Не реви, зайчат найдём,
                         Давай-ка, песню мы начнём.
                         Они услышат и придут,
                         Песню дружно пропоют!

ПЕСНЯ «ЗАЙЦЕВ»
(на выбор музыкального руководителя)

Девочка:        Зайке ручкой помахал,
                        Дальше в лес он побежал.
                        Вот бежит наш колобок,
                        А навстречу – серый волк!

Появляется волк

Волк:             Ну-ка, стой, кому сказал?

Колобок:      Ой-ой-ой, как напугал!

Волк:            Это я ещё успею, напугать тебя сумею!
                       По лесу сейчас бежал,
                       Может, зайку там встречал?

Колобок:      Нет, не видел зайца я!

Волк:            Ну, тогда, я съем тебя!
                       Подойди ко мне, дружок,
                       Съем тебя, как пирожок!
                       (открывает «пасть», хватается за зубы)
                       Ой, клыки болят, беда!

Колобок:      Надо доктора сюда!
                       Где же доктор Айболит?
                       (смотрит по сторонам)
                       Он бежит уже! Спешит!

Забегает Доктор Айболит

Айболит:      Покажите, где больной?
                      Ну-ка, пасть свою открой!
                      Вот стыд! Вот так срам!
                      Не чистишь зубы по утрам?
                      Нужна здесь паста «Блен да мед» 
                      Она спасёт от разных бед.
                      А по утрам нужна зарядка,
                      Давай начнём всё по порядку.
                      Вы вставайте-ка, ребятки,
                      Да покажите всем зарядку.

ДЕТИ ПОКАЗЫВАЮТ РИТМИЧЕСКУЮ ГИМНАСТИКУ
(на выбор музыкального руководителя)

Айболит:      Дети, нам пора спешить,
                      Нужно волка долечить.

Айболит с волком уходят

Девочка:      Волку ручкой помахал,
                      Колобок дальше побежал.
                      Вот такой он шалунишка,
                      Вдруг…навстречу вышел мишка!

Выходит медведь

Медведь:      Нос мой чует колобка!
                      Вот и он идёт сюда!
                      Прегражу сейчас я путь,
                      Лягу здесь вот, отдохнуть!
                      (ложится на пол)

Колобок:    (смотрит на лежащего медведя)
                     Ой, какое тут бревно!
                     (толкает медведя)
                     И тяжёлое оно!
                     Закрывает бревно путь,
                     Надо посильней толкнуть!
                     (снова толкает медведя, он рычит, встаёт)

Медведь:     Это кто меня толкал?
                      Кто сейчас  мне спать мешал?
                      Ты? Противный Колобок?
                      Откушу сейчас кусок!

Колобок:     Не кричи, меня послушай.
                     Ты медведь, меня не кушай.
                     Я невкусный и солёный,
                     Очень сильно я перченый!

Медведь:    Эх, опять пойду голодный,
                    Колобок-то, несъедобный!

Медведь уходит

Девочка:    Побежал Колобок по дорожке,
                    А навстречу ему – бабки Ёжки!

Под музыку появляются бабки Ёжки

1 бабка Ёжка: Колобочек, наш дружок!
                         Сядь скорее, на пенёк!
                         Да послушай-ка частушки,
                         Их споют тебе старушки.
                          Собрались на конкурс мы,
                          Вот на нас и посмотри!

ИСПОЛНЯЮТ «ЧАСТУШКИ БАБОК ЁЖЕК» (из м/ф «Летучий корабль) 

Колобок:         Да, красавицы-девицы,
                          Вижу – петь вы мастерицы!

2бабка  Ежка: Что же, нам пора лететь,
                           На эстраде песни петь,

Бабки Ёжки «улетают»

Девочка:          Сказка дальше продолжается.
                           Вдруг, лисичка появляется.

Появляется Лиса

Лиса:               Колобок, иди сюда!
Колобок:        Я боюсь тебя, Лиса! 
Лиса:              Да я добрая, не злая,
                        Я теперь, совсем другая!
                        Давай, друзей мы позовём,
                        Вместе песенку споём!

ДЕТИ ИСПОЛНЯЮТ ПЕСНЮ «ЧУДЕСА» (муз. Н.Бородина)

Колобок:      Как славно сказка завершилась, 
                       И что со мною приключилось
                       Узнали вы. И скажем дружно…

Все герои сказки: Что попрощаться всем нам нужно!

Девочка:     Всякой сказке приходит конец,
                     А кто участвовал в ней – молодец!
                     У Колобка теперь – друзья…

Баба:           Ну что же дед, стою здесь я?
                     Из печи идёт дымок,
                     Там ещё есть колобок!

Выносит бутафорский колобок

Дед:             В колобке лежат конфеты,
                    Это вам подарок, дети.

ВСЕХ УГОЩАЮТ КОНФЕТАМИ

*****************************************************************

Ч Т О   П Р И Г О Т О В И Т Ь:

1. Книга – «Сказки»
2. Осенние листья для танца
3. Домик деда и бабы
4. Метла
5. Кастрюли (положить в дом)
6. Зонты (4 шт.) – для танца
7. Коробка из под зубной пасты «Blend-a-med»
8. Метёлки  бабкам Ёжкам
9. Бутафорский колобок
10. Конфеты для детей
11. Костюмы персонажам: Айболиту, Колобку, Деду, Бабе, Зайцу, Волку,  Медведю, Бабкам Ёжкам, Лисе.

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Полли Ролли

Осень:
Как вы хорошо про меня песенку спели. Я вам хочу рассказать, что в этом году у меня в огороде созрели разные фрукты и овощи: выросли Баклажаны и Морковки, засахарился Арбуз, нарумянились Яблочки, .

Мальчики-огурчики выстраиваются, а мама-Огурчик проходит, поглаживая их по головкам.
Мама-Огурчик:
Как на грядках, как на стульчиках,
Сидят мои Огурчики,
Зелёные штанишки.
Огурчики (хором)
Мы мамины сынишки – 
Весёлые братишки.
Летом в городе
Мы свежие, зелёные.
А зимою в бочке – крепкие, солёные.

Дети поют «песню Огурчиков» и танцуют.

Осень:
И был в семье огурченой один очень непослушный проказник. Ему не сиделось на грядке, он всё время вертелся, прыгал и хотел убежать, а маме приходилось его успокаивать.

Мама Огуречиков поёт «Колыбельную Огурчику»

Но вот однажды не послушался Огурчик, выглянул из-под листочка, перевернулся на бочок и покатился с грядки (Огурчик катится). 

Повстречал Огурчик важных Абузиков и Баклажан

Арбузы:
Я большой как мяч футбольный!
Когда спелый, все довольны,
Так приятен я на вкус,
Кто я? Как зовусь?

Огурчик:
Арбуз.

Арбузы и Баклажаны танцуют гопак.

Арбузы и Баклажаны:
А теперь послушай, что мы тебе скажем! (Поют «Колыбельную Огуречику»)

Осень:
Но огурчик не послушал их и побежал дальше. Вдали он увидел весёлых морковок и яблочек.

Морковки:
У морковки кроме кос
Есть ещё и длинный нос
Прячу я его на грядке!
И с тобой сыграю в прятки!

Яблочки:
Я яблоко румяное,
Соком налитое.
Посмотрите на меня,
Вкусное какое!

Морковки и Яблочки танцуют под русскую народную песню.
Морковки и Яблочки:
А теперь послушай, что мы тебе споём!
(Поют «Колыбельную Огурчика»)

Осень:
Но и их не послушал Огурчик и забрёл в ту страшную сторону сада, где жила Мышь серая.
Так устроено в природе – Жила Мышка в огороде.
Не любила леденцы,
Обожала леденцы.

Мышь:
Как схвачу сейчас этого глупого Огурчика за бочок! Он наверняка такой вкусненький, такой хрустящий – объеденье!

(Под музыку Мышь начинает бегать за Огурчиком. Музыка меняется на «Камаринскую» и входит Пугало)

Пугало:
Ах ты, Мышь серая! Убирайся подобру-поздорову к себе в нору!

Пугало танцует под «Камаринскую». Мышь убежала.

(Все овощи-фрукты выходят , образуют полукруг)

Осень:
Испугалась Мышь да убежала. А тут мама Огурчика  прибежала.

Мама-Огурчик:
Наконец-то, мой сынок!
Непослушный мой дружок
Уж как я тебя искала,
Ночку напролёт страдала!
Впредь не будешь ты таким ,
Непослушным, озорным!

Вед:
Сказка – вымысел, намёк!
Деткам всем большой урок:
Фрукты, дети, кушайте!
Маму всегда слушайте!

Артисты кланяются.

Давайте скажем Пугало «Спасибо» и поиграем с ним в замечательную игру.

Муз. игра «Пугало»

(основное взято из журнала "Муз. руководитель")

----------


## mara400

ВЕщь авторская.
Сценка для постановки.
 СЦЕНАРИЙ
 «Осенний Винегрет»
 (музыка, появляются Жук и Гусеница)

 Жук (колорадский)

 Как у речки – огород
 За забором огород
 Там капуста и морковка
 И картошка там растет

 Гусеница

 До чего же вкусные
 Листики капустные!
 Как сочны и сладки 
 Огурцы на грядке!

 Жук

 Мы работали все лето
 От заката до рассвета
 Ели клубни и кусты – 
 Набивали животы.

 Гусеница

 Да, мы славно потрудились, 
 Мы наелись и напились,
 Осень гонит со двора,
 На зимовку нам пора.

 Жук

 Вам, ребята, мы знакомые
 С огорода насекомые

 Гусеница

 Это - колорадский жук,
 Он картошке – лучший друг.

 Жук

 Ну, а гусеницу вы
 Разглядели у травы?

 Гусеница

 Чтобы в землю нам зарыться – 
 Надо славно подкрепиться,
 Взять запасы до весны – 
 И спокойно видеть сны.

 Жук

 Ну, полезли в огород – 
 Много там еды растет,
 Захвати мешки и сетки,
 Для себя и для соседки
 Птиц не видно?

 Гусеница
 Не видать!

 Жук
 Значит можно начинать (лезут в огород, носят овощи)
 (из огорода появляются подсолнух и тыква)

 Подсолнух
 Тетя Тыква! Посмотри – 
 Это что за дикари?
 Нас все лето обижали
 И опять … 

 Тыква

 Не говори!
 Жалко, птицы улетели
 Снова в теплые края,
 А остались ты да я.

 Подсолнух

 Я под солнышком расту,
 Набираю высоту
 Мои семечки поспели,
 Видно даже за версту.

 Тыква

 Я давно уже созрела 
 Не хочу сидеть без дела
 Я годна для каши сладкой,
 Чтоб понравиться ребяткам.
 (появляются жук и гусеница)

 Жук

 В огороде пустота
 И на грядках – чистота
 Что – хозяева убрали,
 Кое-что и мы украли.

 Гусеница

 Что осталось – заберем,
 Веселей тащить вдвоем.
 Ты, Жучок, берись за тыкву,
 А подсолнух потрясем (трясет подсолнух)

 Тыква

 Я созрела для ребят,
 Пусть они меня едят
 Вы меня не поливали
 И получите едва ли! (тыква прячется)

 Жук

 Репка нынче так сильна,
 Что похожа на слона.

 Гусеница

 А подсолнух не дается,
 Очень больно он дерется!

 Жук
 Отчего и почему?
 Непонятно никому (вместе) – ушли

 Тыква
 Мы ребят сегодня спросим:
 Чем у нас богата осень?
 Овощами, фруктами,
 Разными продуктами.

 Подсолнух

 Осень тем и хороша,
 Осень – щедрая душа
 Тем, кто не ленился – 
 Славно потрудился.

 Тыква

 Посадите вы зерно – 
 Подрастать начнет оно, 
 А потом полейте – 
 Силы не жалейте.

 Подсолнух

 Прогоните вы жуков
 И нахальных сорняков,
 И тогда на грядке
 Будет все в порядке.

 Тыква

 Овощ – мало посадить,
 От напастей оградить,
 Надо вовремя убрать
 И умело сохранять.

 Подсолнух

 И тогда уж на обед
 Будут щи и винегрет
 Потрудился на земле – 
 Будет праздник на столе.

 Жук

 Не хочу трудиться,
 Это не годится
 У меня родители – 
 Тоже все вредители.

 Гусеница
 А у гусениц в роду – 
 Только приносить беду,
 Наши челюсти едят
 Целый день и все подряд.

 Репка

 А у нас есть – порошок
 И еще – большой мешок

 Подсолнух

 Вас прогоним мы из сада, 
 А ребята будут рады.
 (ну, что, ребята? посыплем жука и гусеницу ядовитым порошком и засунем их в большой мешок?!) идет действие (музыка, скрываются)

 Тыква

 Успокоим вас, ребята
 В порошке у нас – нет яда, 
 Это – чудный порошок
 И волшебный наш мешок.

 Подсолнух

 Мы их быстро превратим,
 Если только захотим 
 В стрекозу и муравья,
 Что, согласны вы, друзья?
 (Да) (Музыка, выходят стрекоза и муравей, танцуют)

 Тыква

 Вот и хорошо, теперь у нас на огороде появились новые друзья.

 Подсолнух

 Да, теперь больше нет злых вредителей и весной наш огород снова будет пышным и зеленым.

 Стрекоза

 Теперь я буду летать с цветка на цветок, и опылять садик

 Муравей

 А я буду очищать лес, и строить муравейники, а сейчас – нам пора, нарастают холода и у нас много работы.



 Стрекоза

 До, свидания, ребята!
 Нам пора улетать и устраиваться на зимнюю спячку.
 Пока, друзья!

 Муравей

 До скорой встречи, ребята! (уходят)

 Тыква (машет им платочком)

 А сейчас – начинаем наш веселый винегрет из загадок про овощи, фрукты, про осень. А вы, ребята, любите загадки?

 Подсолнух

 Ну, тогда разгадывайте
 Загадка первая 
 (загадки 10 шт.)

 Тыква

 Ой, что-то я залежалась на грядке, 
 Надо потанцевать и тогда все будет в порядке.

 Подсолнух

 А сейчас ребята, начинаем нашу веселую дискотеку. Наверное, стрекоза и муравей недалеко улетели, попросим их поплясать вместе с нами (дискотека)

 Тыква

 Спасибо, ребята, что сорвали меня и потанцевали, приходите еще на наш огород.

 Подсолнух

 Желаем вам успехов в учебе и хорошего настроения.

 Тыква

 До свидания, наши маленькие друзья! У нас получился хороший винегрет – вы большие молодцы.

 Подсолнух

 До новой встречи!

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## говорушка

ОСЕНЬ ЗАПАСИХА,ЗИМА ПОДБЕРИХА.
ВЕДУЩ.Проснулся однажды медведь в лесу и пошел искать дела,куда левая нога захотела.Бродил,мечтал совсем отощал.Уж осень на носу,а медведь все без дела в лесу.
                               исполняется танец медведя,(затем под муз. появляется Дятел)

Медведь- стук_стукыч,ты что это делаешь?
Дятел__что ни день короедов гублю,
           что ни вечер_деревья лечу.
Медведь_ а это еще зачем?
Дятел_в лесу живешь,а не поймешь
          осень запасиха,зима подбериха!
Медведь_это как понимать
             осень запасиха,зима подбериха?
Дятел__ спроси  кого другого,а мне некогда сейчас!
Дятел улетает.Под муз.появ.Еж
Медведь_Здравствуй,колючий
             что ты в траве копошишься,зачем листья тащишь?
Еж        корешки ищу_домой тащу,
            грибы ищу_домой тащу,что ни найду в нору кладу

        исполняется танец Ежа
МЕДВЕДЬ- это ты такой жадный?
Еж_ я не жадный Семья большая,зима долгая
      осень запасиха,зима подбериха
Медведь_и ты ту же песню завел,да что все это значит?
Еж__Что значит,что значит
        тот зимой возьмет,кто летом спрячет
Медведь__ ничего не понимаю! Да ну тебя
ВЫБЕГАЕТ ЗАЯЦ
Медведь__ куда торопишься,зайчонок?
Заяц__ скачу,ищу заячью капустку,лето прошло,и в лесу становится пусто
           осень желтые дорожки расстилает,зиме путь открывает осень запасиха,зима подбериха
Медведь__ да что все это значит?
Заяц__тот зимой возьмет,кто осенью спрячет
Заяц убегает,медведь находит корзинку
Медведь__эй,заяц, погоди,это ты корзинку забыл?
Заяц _нет,не я
появляются белки
Белки__ это наша корзинка
            как же мы могли ее забыть здесь,спасибо,мишенька
            а хочешь вместе с нами грибы собирать?
ПЕСНЯ ПРО ГРИБЫ
ТАНЕЦ ГРИБОВ
ИГРА ПОЙМАЙ ГРИБОК
Медведь____ а зачем вам грибы то понадобились?
Белки__грибы на зиму сушим,нынче срок запасаться впрок
Медведь__а зачем запасаться_то?
Белки а то не знаешь,мишенька
         осень запасиха,зима подбериха
Медведь__ И вы ту же песню ,да обьясните хоть ,что это значит
Белки Ох,мишенька,ох притвора,если не знаешь,зачем по лесу гуляешь?
         ты вон как за лето потолстел,жиру наел,а зимой как уснешь__снова похудеешь
          Вот оно и выходит осенним запасом жив будешь
Медведь__Осенним запасом !!!! Осень запасиха Зима подбериха
 ВСЕ ГЕРОИ ВЫХОДЯТ НА СЕРЕДИНУ ЗАЛА
Все __сделал дело,гуляй смело

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Ольга2011

Всем добрый вечер! Я на форуме первый раз выкладываю свой материал и если он кому нибудь пригодится буду очень рада.                               


 Осенний праздник для ст-под.гр.
                                        «Царевна лягушка»
Под муз. «У моей России» - гр.з дети ст.гр входят в зал.
Дети ст.гр:        Россия, Россия – края дорогие,
                       Здесь издавна русские люди живут
                       Они прославляют просторы родные,
                        Раздольные русские песни поют!

Дети ст.гр садятся на места. 
Под муз. «Пойду ль я, выдуль,  я» - входят дети под.гр
Дети под.гр   1. Стоят леса полупустые
                             Грустят по птичьим голосам
                             Слова роняя золотые
                             Проходит Осень по лесам
           2.  Уже позванивают льдинки
                Уже прохладна синева
                Уже висят на паутинке
                Её прощальные слова.
           3.  Грустно дуб роняет жёлуди,
                Опустел наш старый сад,
                Парашутиками жёлтыми,
                Листья по ветру летят.
           4. В тёплый край, где нет метелицы,
                Улететь спешат скорей,
                Косяками в небе стелются,
                Стаи серых журавлей!

Дети ст.гр встают на полукруг.

Песня «Улетают журавли» - Евтодьевой А.А

Дети ст.гр:   1. Лес, точно терем расписной,
                           Лиловый, золотой, багряный,
                           Весёлой, пёстрою стеной
                           Стоит над светлою поляной!
                        2. В золотой карете, что с конём игривым
                            Проскакала осень, по лесам и нивам,
                           Добрая волшебница всё переиначила
                             Ярко-жёлтым землю разукрасила.
                        3. С неба сонный месяц,
                            Чуду удивляется
                            Всё кругом искрится
               	      Всё переливается!

Песня  «Поверь в сказку» - сб.колокольчик

Дети садятся на места

Под р.н.муз. появляется Сказочница – ребёнок под.гр

Сказочница:      Хороший, радостный день сегодня у меня!
Частенько ко мне заходят красны девицы, да добры молодцы                         сказку послушать, да себя показать. А вот и они!

«Танец осенних листочков» - гр.з (Вальс – Дога) – под.гр

Девочки под гр:                     Здравствуй бабушка Настасья!
Сказочница:                            Здравствуйте девицы наши – рукодельницы,
                                                   Лебеди белые, как малина спелые.
Девочки хором:                    Расскажи нам сказку
Сказочница:                           Расскажу если повеселите меня.

Выходят скоморохи под.гр:

Скоморохи:               Тара, тара, тарара!
                                      Эй, друзья скорей сюда!
                                      Петь, да плясать,
                                     Всех вокруг забавлять
Сказочница:             Неужели до зари, плясать будете одни? 

Скоморох:                Мы подружек позовём,
                                    С ними пляску заведём
                                    Ну а вы нам помогайте,
                                    Дружно хлопать начинайте!

         «Танец с ложками» - под муз. (Ах, Самара городок) – гр.з

Мальчики под.гр:   Раздайся народ,
                                    Улыбнись народ,
                                    Свои рты не разевай,
                         « Скоморошины» под.гр - р.н.м  Крупениной 

Ребёнок  ст.гр:       Нам на месте не сидится,
                                  Любим мы повеселится,
                                  Хоровод мы заведём,
                                  Песню дружно твам споём!

                      Хоровод «Я пойду ли, молоденька» - р.н.м (2-е группы)

Сказочница:       Спасибо милые друзья, повеселили вы меня.
                               Пора и сказку сказывать!
                               Расскажу я вам сегодня сказку про царевну -лягушку!
                               В  некотором царстве, в некотором государстве жил-был                        
                               Царь, стороны той государь!
                               Жил он справно и правил исправно!

                                        Входит царь - ребёнок под.гр

                             И был у царя единственный, ненаглядный сынок, красавец 
                             писанный – Иванушка.

            Под песню «Всю бы я вселенную проехал» - входит Иван –царевич

Царь:              И, что же ты пригорюнился Ванюша?
                         Да, что за беда с тобой такая приключилась?
Иван:              Царь –батюшка, не вели казнить, вели слово молвить!
Царь:              Велю, говори!
Иван:              Хочу невесту себе пригожую найти и жениться!
Царь:              Хорошее ты дело сынок задумал, пришла видать твоя пора.
                        Бери мою волшебную стрелу и лук и отправляйся в чистое поле.
Иван:              Спасибо батюшка!
Царь:              Ступай с богом, счастливого тебе пути!

                        Иван – царевиц идёт в лес и выпускает стрелу.

Сказочница:       Взял Иванушка отцовский лук, вышел в чисто поле, натянул 
                               тетиву тугую и пустил стрелу. Улетела стрела далеко- далеко.
                               Пошёл Иванушка туда, не знаю куда.

                   Танец  «Пойди туда, не знаю куда» - под.гр 

Сказочница:       Шёл он шёл, да и пришёл в деревню Кузнечную
                    «Танец кузнецов» - (р.н.м Во кузнице) – ст.гр

Кузнецы:   1. Умелые руки не знают скуки!
ст.гр            2. Кто любит трудится – тому на месте не сидится!
                     3.Сделал дело, гуляй смело!

Иван:          Здорово, кузнецы!

Кузнецы:      Здравствуй, Иван-царевич! С чем пожаловал?

Иван:          Ищу стрелу свою, которая поможет мне невесту найти.
                     Не подскажете ли дорогу?

Кузнецы:    Поможем, коли смелость ,и ловкость свою покажешь.
                       Давай с нами через костёр прыгать!

                        Игра «Перепрыгни через костёр»

Кузнец:       Вот тебе Иван-царевич меч булатный.
                     Смелость города берёт, в пути пригодится. А теперь ступай прямо.

Сказочница:     И пошёл Иванушка дальше.
                            Шёл он по долинам, шёл он по горам и пришё он в  деревню
                            Пшеничную!

                               Песня «Золотые колоски»   

Дети ст.гр:       1. Вот он хлебушек душистый,
                               С хрупкой корочкой витой,
                               Вот он тёплый, золотистый
                                Словно солнцем налитой!
                            2. В нём здоровье наше, сила
                                В нём чудесное тепло
                                В нём земли родимой соки,
                                Солнца свет весёлый в нём!
                            3. Сколько в это зёрнышко
                                 Вложено тепла.
                                Знают только солнышко,
                                Ветер да вода!

                                   «Танец с колосками» - ст.гр

Иван:                       Добрый день честной народ
Дети:                       Здравствуй Иван-царевич!
Иван:                       Хороша ли пшеничка уродилась?
Дети:                       Хороша! Всю уже собрали, на мельницу осталось отвезти, 
                                 да вот некому! 
Иван:                      Как некому, а я на что?

                                   Иван несёт мешок.  
Иван:                   Ух, тяжела пшеница! Эй, добры молодцы кто поможет, 
                              Силушку молодецкую покажет?

                                Игра «Перенеси мешок на мельницу»  

Иван:                 Славно мы потрудились!
Девочки:          1. Спасибо Иванушка тебе за помощь. Знаем ищешь ты
                             суженную свою. Возьми в дорогу каравай, в пути пригодится.
                            2. Вырос в поле колосок –на столе лежит куском!
                            3.Нет хлеба - нет обеда .
                            4. Хлеб всему голова!

                               Иван берёт хлеб и отправляется в путь.

Сказочница:      И пошёл Иванушка дальше по лугам.
                              И пошёл Иванушка дальше по полям
                              И встретил на пути своём деревню Разудальную,
                              Где все пляшут и поют, очень весело живут!

Ребёнок под.гр:         Мы сейчас при всём народе
                                       Вам сыграем «Во саду-ли, в огороде»  

Иван:                             А я вам помогу!

                              Оркестр в исполнении под.гр

Иван:                  Добрый день весёлый народ!
                            Хожу ищу невесту свою, не подскажите ли путь дорогу?

Дети:              Знаем куда идти тебя надо! Но вначале повеселись с нами , 
                         Да частушки наши послушай!

                                       «Частушки» - под.гр

Иван:                       Хорошо вы здесь поёте,
                                  Хорошо играете,
                                  В  танце вы наверняка
                                  Всех перегоняете!

                 Р.Н.Танец «Калинка» - Крупениной

Дети ст.гр:                Мы в деревне не скучаем,
                                    Дружно пляшем и гуляем.
                                    Эй, девчата выходите,
                                     Свои шали прихватите
                                     Будем гостя привечать,
                                     Будем гостя удивлять! 

                        «Танец с  большими платками»- ст.гр

Девочки ст.гр:         Повеселили мы тебяИванушка, а теперь ступай вон 
                                    По той тропке и приведёт она тебя на болото, там и 
                                    суженную свою ищи!

                                Иван прощается и уходит.

                                     Внести ширму.
                    На ширме появляются лягушки с песней.

   Лягушки:          Мы лягушечки, мы квакушечки.
   поют                  Глазки ясные, губки красные,
                               Раскасавицы!!!!!
                               По болоту – ква!
                               Скачем мы всегда,
                               И танцуем и поём,
                               Очень весело живём ква-ква-ква!!!!

                           Входит Иван

Иван:                      А где же здесь моя суженная?
Лягушка:                Я твоя суженная! Ква-ква-ква!!!!
Иван:                       Ох, знать судьба моя такая!
                                  Беру я тебя в жёны!
Лягушка:                  Не печалься. Иванушка! И вовсе  не лягушка ты в жёны, 
                                   берёшь, а  - Василису  Премудрую!               
                                   Оказалась я умнее Кощея Бесмертного, и превратил он
                               Меня за это в лягушку на 3 года. Вот и настал мой час 
                              избавления!

                  Под устрашающую муз. на ширме появляется Кощей.

Кощей:                 Это кто пожаловал в мои владения?
                               Уходи Иван по добру, по здоровому! 
                               Не отдам Василису, она моя!                        

Иван:                    Я сражусь с тобой Кощей
                               И освобожу тебя Василиса!

                   Иван заходит за ширму. На ширме Иван  и Кащей сражаются.

Василиса:               Гори-гори, моя кожа лягушечья!

    На ширме языки пламени. Из-за ширмы выходят Василиса и Иван.

Сказочница:                И повёл Иванушка свою невесту к царю-батюшке.
                                         Честным пирком да за свадебку!        
                                         Золото с золотом сливается
                                         Жемчуг с жемчугом сокатился,
                                         Да Иван с Василисою сходился,
                                         За единый стол становился!

                            Иван с Василисой встают на колени перед царём.

Царь:                        Благословляю вас дети мои,
                                   Жить вам да богатеть
                                   В любви и согласии!

             Василиса садится за стол. Подружки её прихорашивают.

Мальчики :                 1. А Иван, то наш умён  - Ермолаич разумён
под.гр                             Он по двору ходит мерно ступает
                                         Сапог не ломает, чулок не мор
                                      2. Он по двору ходит, руками разводит,
                                          На коня садится, конь под ним бодрится!
                                          Плёточкою машет, конь под ним пляшет!
                                      3. Лугами он едет, садами он едет
                                          К крылечку подъезжает
                                          Девушек встречает!
                                   Идёт обряд выкупа невесты

Девочки:                    Вот поставим вам блюдо
под.гр                         Наше блюдо - ваши  деньги,
                                     У  нашей невесты одна бровь сто рублей,
                                      Коса в тысячу!
                                      А самой Василисе и цены нет!

                       Иван кладёт на поднос деньги
                Василиса и Иван встают под рушник

Царь:                          Желаю паре молодой
                                     Счастливой доли в волю!
                                      Отца и мать почитать
                                      Что можно ещё молодым пожелать!

Дети:                1. Жизнь пройти – не поле перейти.
                          2. Красота до венца, а жизнь до конца
                          3. Где любовь да совет, там и горя нат!

                             Молодые садятся за стол.

Ребёнок:              Стряпушка-растряпушка,
ст.гр                        Матушка – поварушка!
                                Ходи, ходи похаживай,
                                На нас поглядывай!
                                 К печке задом, к нам передом
                                  Что есть в печи, всё на стол неси!
Все  хором:             Стряпухонька-поварухонька,
                                   Шевелись, не ленись, поварачивайся!

                Две стряпухи несут пироги на стол к молодым.

Стряпухи:                И стали они жить-поживать,
                                   Да добра наживать!
                                   Тут и сказочке конец, а кто слушал молодец!

Сказочница:            А теперь добры молодцы и красны девицы
                                   Пора вернуться в палаты белокаменные. Да отведать
                                   пирогов румяных, да чаю горячего.

                                   Дети под муз. выходят из зала.

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## irinasher

"Осенние встречи".



Действующие лица: 
Осень, Кикимора Болотная, Соловей-разбойник, Старичок-лесовичок, дети.

***
В зале детей встречает Осень. Под музыку дети входят в зал, останавливаются у своих мест. 

Осень: Здравствуйте, ребята! Здравствуйте, гости! Я так рада видеть всех вас в этом зале!!! 

Есть в осени первоначальной 
Короткая, но дивная пора – 
Весь день стоит как бы хрустальный, 
И лучезарны вечера… 

Пустеет воздух, птиц не слышно боле, 
Но далеко ещё до первых зимних бурь – 
И льётся чистая и тёплая лазурь 
На отдыхающее поле. 

1 ребёнок: 

Как хорошо в гостях у осени 
Среди берёзок золотых! 
Подольше б золота не сбросили, 
Стоял бы лес багрян и тих. 

2 ребёнок: 

Почаще б солнышко усталое 
Гостило в золотом саду, 
Чтоб защитить от ветра шалого 
Нарядной осени красу. 

Песня «Осенью в саду» Г. Вихаревой

3 ребёнок: 

Грустно дуб роняет жёлуди, 
Опустел наш старый сад. 
Парашютиками жёлтыми 
Листья по ветру летят. 

4 ребёнок: 

В тёплый край, где нет метелицы, 
Улететь спешат скорей, 
Косяками в небе стелются 
Стаи серых журавлей. 

«Осенняя песня» Григорьева. 

Осень: Ребята! А я приготовила для вас подарок – вот эту коробочку. Да заперла её, чтобы в дороге ничего не потерялось. Но заперла я её не ключиком, а волшебными словами, и эти слова написала на трёх кленовых листочках, чтобы не забыть. Но вот беда какая случилась: подул сильный ветер и разбросал эти листочки по всему осеннему лесу. А без волшебных слов я не могу открыть свою коробочку. Мне нужна помощь. А вы, ребята, смогли бы мне помочь? (-Да!) Тогда в путь-дорожку! Закройте глаза и представьте, что мы отправляемся в осенний лес!!! Вот послушайте, как он шумит…(звучит фонограмма леса). Вот мы и попали в осенний лес. Как же нам найти волшебные листочки? Может, нам помогут лесные жители? Слышите, кто-то приближается? (Под фонограмму забегает Кикимора, танцует) 

Кики: Я – красавица залётная, 
Я – кикимора болотная! 
Тиной вся я разукрашена, 
Ой, как вся я напомажена. 

Я такая красотуля! 
Кто сказал, что я грязнуля? 
У нас в болоте грязь в почёте. 
Зря, зря улыбаетесь! Да и вообще, что это вы здесь делаете? 

Осень: Мы с ребятами ищем листочки с волшебными словами. Они должны быть в этом лесу. Ты, Кикимора, случайно не видела их? 

Кики: Листочки?..Мда…Вчера дул сильный ветер. Прилетел один очень интересный листочек. На нём каракули ещё какие-то есть… 

Осень: Ой, наверно, это именно один из листочков, которые мы ищем. А ты не отдашь его нам? 

Кики: Отдать …просто так? Не-ет…Сначала отгадайте загадку: 

Листья солнцем наливались, 
Листья солнцем пропитались. 
Налились, отяжелели, 
Сорвались и полетели. 

Зашуршали по кустам, 
Поскакали по сучкам. 
Ветер золото кружит, 
Золотым дождём шумит! 

Как называется это явление в природе? 

(Угадывают – ЛИСТОПАД) 

Кики: Угадали! Хорошо. Вот ещё задание для самых быстрых и сообразительных. Нужно составить листочки из маленьких кусочков. Кто быстрее справится? 

Аттракцион «Составь листок» 

Кики: Ну, молодцы! 

Осень: Ребята ещё и песенку споют. Он атак и называется «Золотая песенка». 

Кики: Как хорошо! Как мне не хочется вас отпускать! Ну можно ещё чуть-чуть? Ну капельку! 

Осень: Хорошо, Кикимора! Дети сейчас для тебя станцуют! 

«Полька». 

Кики: Ну вот, вы честно заработали волшебный листочек. А уж дальшесправляйтесь сами! (отдаёт листочек и убегает) 

Осень: Ну что, ребята! Один листочек есть, ещё два нужно. А вам не кажется, что как-то нехорошо стало? То ли ветер поднимается, то ли свистит кто?

(Под фонограмму вбегает Соловей-разбойник) 

Соловей: Это кто ещё такие? Дети в моём лесу?!! Зачем пожаловали?

Осень: Мы ищем листочки с волшебными словами. Ветер их по лесу разбросал…Одни нам Кикимора подарила, ещё два найти нужно. Не поможешь нам? 

Соловей: Помочь-то можно. Только сначала загляните в моё «Бюро добрых услуг». 

Осень: Конечно, заглянем. Но что мы должны сделать? Загадать желание? 

Соловей (смеётся): Нет! Желание загадывать буду я, а вы – исполнять. 

Волшебные услуги! 
Волшебное бюро! 
Придумано занятно! 

Осень: Придумано хитрО… Какое твоё желание? 

Соловей: Хочу, чтобы здесь оказался целый оркестр! 

Осень: Ну-ка, музыканты, берите свои инструменты! 

Оркестр «Во саду ли, в огороде»

Соловей: Молодцы!

Осень: Говори следующее желание! 

Соловей: Хочу, чтобы дождь пошёл! 

Осень: Дождь? Да что ты! Неужели тебе этого так хочется? 

Соловей: Они ещё и спорят! Хотите листочек получить – исполняйте желание! 

Осень: Ну хорошо, хорошо! Только пусть наш дождик будет не слишком сильный, а то мы здесь все утонем! 

Песня «Солнышко заплакало» Елисеева. 

Соловей: Симпатичный у вас дождик в песенке… Ну, выполнили мои желания. Раз обещал – вот вам листочек. А дальше – сами. (уходит) 

Осень: Вот и второй листочек есть у нас. Ещё один остался. Кто же нам поможет? 

(За дверью: «Апчхи!» Выходит Лесовик) 

Осень: Кто ты?

Лесовик: Я – старичок-лесовичок, 
В бороде травы клочок. 
Я хожу с клюкой вокруг, 
Стерегу и лес, и луг. 

И деревья, и кусты, 
Ягоды, грибы, цветы. 
А вы какими судьбами здесь оказались? 

Осень: Старичок - Лесовичок! Мы с ребятами ищем листочки с волшебными словами. Два нам уже отдали Кикимора и Соловей-разбойник. Ещё одного не хватает. Может, и ты поможешь нам? 

Лесовик: Отчего не помочь? Помогу! Только и вы для меня постарайтесь. Я ведь в лесу один живу. И мало чего вижу интересного. Ну вот подумайте, какая может быть в лесу культурная программа? Подумали? То-то…(разводит руками). Вот исполните-ка для меня что-нибудь интересное, дайте старичку порадоваться! 

Песня «Про грибы» Оловникова. 

Танец с зонтиками и листиками. 

Лесовик: Ну, удружили! Но мне ещё понадобится ваша помощь. Наросло на моём огороде много всего. Да не могу один с урожаем справиться, старый уже стал. Помогите-ка мне перенести овощи с огорода… 

Аттракцион «Перенеси овощи в ложке». 

Лесовик: Ой. Ребята! Большое вам спасибо за помощь. И я в долгу не останусь. Вот вам последний листочек. И приходите как-нибудь ещё в гости. Я вас чаем с вареньем угощу. А пока – до свидания!(уходит) 

Осень: Вот и листочки все на месте. Теперь мы сможем прочесть волшебные слова и открыть мою коробочку. Читают слова (слова написаны на трёх листочках): 

«Осень, осень, помоги, 
Волшебство нам подари. 
Сундучок открой скорей – 
Будет праздник у детей!» 

Осень: Вот и открылась моя коробочка. В ней – угощение для вас. Вы этого заслужили! А теперь до свидания! До новых встреч!

----------

Mandarinka-79 (30.07.2017), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## irinasher

Осенняя сказка.
Действующие лица (взрослые):
Иван
Баба Яга
Василиса

Действующие лица (дети):
Конёк-горбунок
Ветер
Листья-девочки
Грибы

Атрибуты : перо Жар-птицы, зонтики, 6-8 обручей, по 2 осенние ветки каждой девочке, 2 платка, 2 корзинки, грибы — 15 - 16 штук, метла Бабы Яги, канат.

Дети поскоками входят в зал и исполняют “Польку” (по выбору).



Ведущий:

Осень золотая, кто тебе не рад!
Весело играя, встретим листопад.
В сад пойдём гурьбою, листьев наберём,
Золотой листвою разукрасим дом.

Ребёнок:
Красавица-осень разбрызгала краски:
Небесная просинь, как будто из сказки.
Лиловая липа и пламень осины,
Прощальные клики семьи журавлиной.
Листает октябрь золотые страницы,
А белым берёзкам зима уже снится.


Исполняется песня “Осень Несмеяна” М. Картушиной и М. Гичкиной.

Ведущий: 
Вы любите сказки? (Ответы детей.) А я нет. Ведь на самом деле никаких чудес не бывает.

Иван (из-за двери): 
В сказке может всё случиться,
Ваша сказка впереди.

Ведущий:
Сказка в двери к нам стучится,
Скажем гостю: “Заходи!”


В зал входит добрый молодец Иван.

Иван:
В мире много сказок—
Грустных и смешных,
И прожить на свете
Нам нельзя без них.
(Ю.Энтин.)

Ведущий: 
Почему это нельзя? Ещё как можно.


Дети исполняют “Песню-спор” Г. Гладкова из т/ф “Новогодние приключения Маши и Вити”.

Иван: 
Ох, ребята, у меня такое несчастье: Баба Яга украла мою невесту – Василису Прекрасную. Сколько времени ищу я её, а найти не могу. Может быть, вы мне поможете?

Ведущий: 
Конечно, поможем! Я сейчас и помощника позову.

Эй, конёчек мой, конёк,
Горбуночек-горбунок!
Ты скачи ко мне, дружок,
Верный конь мой, горбунок!


Вбегает Конёк-горбунок.

Иван: 
Ты, конек, мне помоги,
Василисушку найди!

Конек-горбунок:
Василису не найду,
Но помочь вам - помогу.
Вот дарю перо Жар-птицы,
Всем оно вам пригодится.
Будет перышко сиять,
Путь-дорожку открывать.


Конёк даёт Ивану перо и убегает.

Иван (взмахивает пером): 
Засветись, перо, ярко!
Засветись, перо, жарко!
Василису отыщи,
Нам дорогу покажи!


Иван поднимает перо высоко, и дети вместе с ним обходят зал по кругу под “волшебную” музыку. Вдруг раздается удар грома.

Ведущий:
Да это же Баба Яга нам идти мешает, дождь насылает!


Девочки раскрывают зонтики:

1-я девочка:
Кругом цветные зонтики
Раскрылись под дождем.
Пустились чьи-то ботики
От дождика бегом.

2-я девочка: 
Зачем же мама ахала?
Льет дождик — ну и пусть!
Я вовсе не из сахара,
Растаять не боюсь.


Исполняется “Танец с зонтиками” под песню “Дождик-проливайка” М. Картушиной.

Иван:
Посмотрите, а луж-то сколько! Надо нам скорее через них перебраться

Проводится игра “Кто скорее перебежит через лужи”. Участвуют 2 команды по 4 человека. Каждый участник обегает “змейкой” лужи (обручи, лежащие на полу), спрятавшись под зонтом, затем передаёт зонтик следующему игроку.

Побеждает команда, первой закончившая эстафету.

Иван: 
А теперь лес вдруг вырос на пути. Да такой густой, что ни проехать ни пройти.

Ведущий: 
Ничего, мы ветер на помощь позовем. Он листву с деревьев сбросит, и будет видна дорога.

Иван: 
Ветер, ветер, ты могуч,
Ты гоняешь стаи туч!
Ветер, ветер, помоги,
Листья с веток унеси!


Мальчик-ветер пробегает между девочками, держащими в руках осенние ветки.

1-я девочка: 
Как стрелой убитый меткой,
Покачнулся лист над веткой,
Отделился, полетел.
И, кружась неравномерно,
Наземь падать стал неверно.
И, упав, оцепенел.

2-я девочка: 
Вслед за ним - другой и третий.
На вершине, как из сети
Золотые мотыльки,
Наземь валятся, кружатся,
У родных стволов ложатся,
Многоцветны и легки.
(Н. Минский)


Девочки исполняют танец с осенними веточками под фонограмму песни “Отговорила роща золотая”.

Ведущий: 
А теперь посмотрите, мухоморы большие откуда-то появились.

1-й мухомор: 
На лесной опушке за ночь
Встал на ножку Гриб Иваныч.
Что ни час, то “скрип” да “скрип”—
Подрастает этот гриб.

2-й мухомор: 
На лесной опушке
Мы споём частушки.


Дети-мухоморы поют “Грибные частушки”.

Проводится игра “Собери грибы”. В игре принимают участие 2 игрока. Им завязывают глаза, дают в руки по корзинке и предлагают собрать грибы, рассыпанные на полу. Побеждает участник, собравший больше грибов.

На метле влетает Баба Яга.

Баба Яга: 
Я - Баба Яга - костяная нога,
Где из мёда река, кисель-берега,
Там живу я века, ага, ага!
(В. Брюсов.)


Баба Яга поёт “Цыганский романс Бабы Яги” М. Картушиной.

Иван: 
Ты зачем мою невесту украла? Отдавай её сейчас же!

Баба Яга: 
Потише, потише, касатик! Давно я, Иван, тебя в гости ждала. Да ты что-то много с собой помощников привёл. Думаешь, с бабушкой старенькой так тебе легче справиться будет? Дудки! Нечего и некого я не боюсь, тем более, таких детишек!

Bедущий: 
Я знаю, чего боится Баба Яга!
Во-первых, бесстрашного взгляда:
Смелых Ягусе не надо.
А также — весёлого смеха:
Смех — для злодея помеха.
От доброго, нежного слова
Бабуся заплакать готова,
И нет ни желанья, ни радости
Устраивать прежние гадости.
(А. Кондратьев)

Дети говорят Бабе Яге ласковые слова. 

Баба Яга: 
Ну ладно, растрогали бабусю. Так и быть, верну я вашу Василису, но только если вы выиграете три состязания.
Первое задание для умных ребят. Называется оно “Доскажи словечко”.

В малине понимает толк
Хозяин леса, страшный... (медведь).

Клубком свернулся, ну-ка, тронь!
Со всех сторон колючий... (еж).

Кто стучит, как в барабан?
На сосне сидит... (дятел).

Под луною песни петь
Сел на веточку... (соловей).

Кто любит по ветвям носиться?
Конечно, рыжая... (белка).

Ну надо же! Все ответили правильно! Тогда задание второе. Давайте силой мериться.

Проводится игра “Перетягивание каната”.

Баба Яга очень сердится, что дети оказываются сильнее её. Она обиженно отворачивается от всех.

Дети играют в русскую народную игру “Бабка Ежка”. Ребята подходят к ней и поют дразнилку:
Бабка Ежка,
Костяная ножка,
С печки упала,
Ножку сломала,
А потом и говорит:
“У меня нога болит”.
Пошла на улицу,
Испугала курицу,
Пошла на базар,
Раздавила самовар.
Раз, два, три!
Нас попробуй, догони!


Баба Яга пытается догнать детей.

Баба Яга; 
Третье задание — рассмешите, распотешьте меня.

1-й ребенок:
Два жадных медвежонка
Сидели на суку,
Один держал кастрюлю,
Другой месил муку.

2-й ребенок: 
Раз, ку-ку! Два, ку-ку!
Оба шлепнулись в муку.
Оказались не в муке,
А у бабки в твороге!


Дети исполняют шуточную русскую народную песню “Летели две птички”. Баба Яга смеётся.

Баба Яга: 
Ну ладно, забирайте Василису. Только она у меня зачарованная. (Ведет Василису, которая идёт, как заводная кукла.)

Иван: 
Василисушка, что же она с тобой сделала? Признавайся, старая, как Василису расколдовать?

Баба Яга: 
Что ты, Ванюша! Стара я стала, сама забыла. Помню, что съесть ей что-то надо. Вот не помню только, что: то ли мухомор, то ли яблочко отравленное.

Иван: 
Где же волшебное перо? Да вот оно! Засветись, перо, ярче! Засветись, перо, жарче! Помоги нам расколдовать Василису. (Перо светится и подводит Ивана к репке. Оно даёт Василисе съесть кусочек репки, и Василиса оживает.)

Василиса: 
Спасибо тебе, Иванушка! Спасибо вам, ребята, за то, что выручили меня из плена.

Иван: 
Эх, Баба Яга! Разве можно так поступать, людей обижать?

Баба Яга: 
Нет никого у Бабы Яги!
Нет ничего у Бабы Яги!
Кроме одной костяной ноги
Только метла и палка.
Нету подружек, нету друзей,
Нету знакомых и близких людей!
Разве меня вам не жалко?

Ответы ребят. Ведущая советует Бабе Яге быть добрее, тогда и у неё появятся друзья.

Баба Яга: 
Я согласна, так и быть,
Буду с вами мирно жить!

Баба Яга угощает ребят конфетами из волшебной репки.

Иван: 
Чтоб могли на Марс летать
Люди без опаски,
С детства учимся летать
Мы у старой сказки.

Василиса: 
Объяснить нам не сумел
Ни один учебник:
Тот, кто честен, добр и смел -
Тот и есть волшебник!

Баба Яга: 
Вам, ребята, навсегда
Всем поверить нужно:
Ежедневно чудеса
Совершает дружба.
(Ю.Энтин)

Дети с песней В. Шаинского “Вместе весело шагать” уходят из зала.

Автор:  http://www.forkids.ru

----------

Gjjy (21.09.2020), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## lipa29

Материал для этого спектакля я брала из "Гуселек", старых выпусков.



Музыкальный спектакль   «Заяц – Хохотей»
Исполнители – дети  театральной  студии  МДОУ  №  301
Железнодорожного района  г.  Самара
«Золотое  яблочко» - 2003

Режиссёр – музыкальный  руководитель 
 Алипова Галина  Геннадьевна

Действующие  лица:
Ведущая    
Осень
Лиса
Хохотей
Ёж
Кот
Медведь
Зайчата  -  несколько  детей

        Действие  происходит  на  лесной  полянке.
		Выходит  Ведущая  спектакля.
Ведущая: Здравствуйте,  дети,  здравствуйте,  дорогие  зрители.  Сегодня  вы  увидите  спектакль,  который  называется  «Заяц  Хохотей».  Его  вам  покажут  дети  театральной  студии  детского  сада  №301  «Золотое  яблочко».  Эта  сказка  научит  вас  дружить  и  никогда  не  обижать  слабых. Итак,  смотрите, мы  начинаем. На  лесной  полянке  танцевали  зайки.
			Ведущая  отходит  в  сторону,  на  полянку  выбегают  зайчики.
			Танец  Зайчиков.
			Зайчики  танцуют  и  не  замечают,  как  к  ним  подходит Лиса.
Лиса: Ах, вы  мои  зайчики - попрыгайчики,  какие  славные,  какие  пушистые!  Заходите  ко  мне  в  дом,  я  вас  морковкой  сладкой  угощу.
Зайчики:  Морковка,  морковка! (радостные  бегут к  лисичкиному  домику.)
Лиса (в  сторону): Славный  будет  мне  обед,  какие  глупенькие  зайчики.
		Подходит  к  домику.
Лиса:  Ага,  попались,  глупые  зайцы!  Отсюда  вам  не  убежать,  будете   со  мной  гулять.  А  зимой  я  вас  съем!
Зайцы:  Ой-ой-ой! Обманула  нас  Лиса. Что же  делать?  Как  же  быть?
Лиса:  Вы  пока  тут  посидите,  а  у  меня  есть  ещё  в  лесу  дела.   (уходит)
Ведущая:  Вот  как  Лиса  обманом  и  хитростью  заманила  зайчиков  к  себе  в  дом,  держит  их  под  замком,  никуда  не  выпускает,  с  ними  гуляет. Уже  и  лето  прошло,  осень  наступила.  Смотрим  дальше,  что  же  было.
          Под  музыку  выходит  Осень,  в  руках   корзина  с  осенними  листьями.                                                                                                                                       Осень:  По  дорожке  ходит  Осень
	В  рыже- красном  сарафане,
	А  над  нею  небо  в  просинь
	С  кучевыми  облаками.

	Осень  трогает  листочки,
	Сыплет  жёлуди  горстями,
	Нить  прядёт  из  серой  тучки,
	Поливая  всё  дождями.

	Вот  как  Осень  заплясала,
	Разыгралась  на  просторе,
	Все  листочки  оборвала,
	Все  дубочки  расцветила.
			Осень  поёт  песню,  разбрасывает  по  поляне  листья,  уходит.	
	                  Выходит  Лиса.
Лиса:  Вот  и  осень  пришла.  Хорошая  пора!  Мои  заиньки  крупнее  стали,  жирку  набрали.  Такие  хорошенькие – пухленькие,  пушистые!  Я  их  очень  люблю,  оберегаю,  в  своём  домике  закрываю,  никуда  не  выпускаю,  а  то  вдруг  заблудятся  или  другой  Лисе  в  лапы  попадутся… А  мне  самой  зайчатинки  отведать  хочется - даже  слюнки  текут!
			Лиса  поёт  песню,  подходит  к  домику,  заглядывает  в  дом.
Лиса: Зайчики!  Как  вы  тут?  Не  скучаете?  Выходите  гулять,  я  разрешаю.
			Из  домика  выходят  зайчики.
1-й  заяц: Ласковой  Лисе  мы  попались.
2-й  заяц: Убежать  бы  от  её  ласк  подальше.
3-й  заяц: Да  как  убежишь?  Она  ведь  ни  на шаг  от  нас  не  отходит.  Вот  если  бы  Хохотей  был  с   нами, он бы  что – нибудь  придумал.
Лиса:  Что  вы  там  говорите,  зайчики?
4-й заяц: Что  ты,  Лиса,  наш  друг.
5-й  заяц:  Что  ты  нас  любишь.
6-й  заяц:  Что  ты  о  нас  заботишься.
7-й  заяц:  Что  нам  хорошо  у  тебя  живётся.
8-й  заяц:  Что  нам  хорошо  с  тобой  поётся.
Лиса:  Правильно,  зайчата.  Давайте -ка споём  нашу  песенку.
			Зайцы  начинают  петь  недружно.
Зайцы  поют: Мы  тобой, Лиса, гордимся…
Лиса: Нет,  так  не  годится… Повеселее,  подружнее – начали!
		Зайцы  поют,  Лиса  дирижирует.
Лиса:  Хорошая  песня!  Молодцы!  Разрешаю  вам  погулять. ( строит  зайцев  парами,  уходит  с  ними)
		На  поляну  выходит  Ёж,  поёт  песню.
Ёж:  Жалко  мне  зайчат,  совсем  замучила  их  Лиса.  Помочь  бы  им.
		На  поляну  выходит  Кот,  мяукает.
Кот:  Я  дикий  кот,  живу  в  лесу  и  мне  не  нужен  дом.  Я  кот  Матвей,  я  кот  Матвей,  я  лучший  друг  зверей.
			Поёт:
	Чистоплотен,  аккуратен,
	Если  гладят,  мне  приятно.
	Не  таю  своих  привычек-
	Я  ловлю  мышей  и  птичек.  Мяу,  мяу.
	В  темноте  я  зорко  вижу,
	Понапрасну  не  обижу.
	Но  дразнить  меня  опасно-
	Я  царапаюсь  ужасно.  Мяу,  мяу.
            Здравствуй,  Ёж -  колючая  голова,  как  твои  дела?
Ёж: Спасибо,  у  меня  всё  хорошо,  а  вот  зайчикам  надо  помочь,  держит  их  Лиса  в  домике,  никуда  не  выпускает.
Кот:  Я  зайчикам  помогу,  я  их  освобожу.
			Подбегает  к  домику,  стучит.
Лиса: Кто  там? Что  надо?
Кот:  Эй,  Лиса,  выходи  и  зайчат  освободи.
Лиса  выходит: А,  это  ты,  кот  Матвей. Что  тебе?
Кот:  Слыхал  я,  что  ты  держишь  зайчат  в  взаперти,  никуда  их  не выпускаешь,  это  правда?
Лиса:  Да  что  ты,  Котик,  слушай  всех.  Зайчики  у  меня  в  гостях,  я  их  люблю,  берегу,  они  у  меня  сытые  и  довольные.  Иди  своей  дорогой  и  не  переживай.
Кот:  Ну,  смотри,  зайчат  не  обижай.  (уходит)
		На   поляну  выходит  Медведь,  поёт  песню.
Медведь:  Здравствуй,  Ёж – колючая  голова,  как  твои  дела?
Ёж:  Спасибо, у  меня  всё  хорошо,  а  вот  зайчикам  надо  помочь, держит  их  Лиса  в  домике,  никуда  не выпускает.
Медведь:  Я  зайчикам  помогу,  я  их  освобожу..
			Подходит  к  дому  Лисы,  стучит.
Лиса (сердитым  голосом) : Кто  там?  Что  надо?
Медведь:  Эй,  Лиса,  выходи  и  зайчат  освободи.
Лиса  выходит:  А,  это  ты, Миша,  что тебе?
Медведь:  Слыхал  я ,  что  ты  держишь  зайчат  в  заперти,  никуда  не  выпускаешь,  это правда?
Лиса: Да  что  ты, Миша,  слушай  всех.  Зайчики  у  меня  в  гостях,  я  их  люблю,  берегу,  они  у  меня  сытые  и  довольные.  Иди  своей дорогой  и  не  переживай.
Медведь: Ну,  смотри, зайчат  не  обижай. ( уходит)	
Лиса(сердитым  голосом):  Ходят  и  ходят,  высматривают  чего – то.  (уходит  в  дом)
Ведущая:  Вот  ведь  какая  хитрая  Лиса,   никому   не  удаётся  с  ней  справиться. Но  у  зайчиков  есть  верный  друг- это  Заяц  Хохотей. Он  пока  ещё  не знает  в  какую  беду  попали  его  друзья. ( уходит)
			На  поляну  выбегает  Заяц  Хохотей.
Хохотей:  Здравствуй,  Ёж!
Ёж:  Хохотей!  Ты  откуда  взялся?  Давно  тебя  не  было видно.
Хохотей:  Путешествовал, Ёж.  Много  чудес  повидал,  волка  гонял,  из  палки  стрелял, на  вороне  летал… 
и  сюда попал.
Ёж:  Тебе  смех  да  прибаутки, Хохотей,  А  у  нас  беда…  с  зайчатами.  Попались  они  Лисе  и  никак  вырваться  от неё не  могут.  А она  всем  говорит,  что  дружит  с  ними  и  защищает  их.
Хохотей:  Ах,  ты  рыжая,  Лиса  бесстыжая!  Ну, ладно.
			Поёт  песню.
Хохотей: Будем  выручать  зайчат.
Ёж:  Я  готов  хоть  сейчас,  но  как? Кот  и  Миша – медведь  хотели  зайчат  освободить,  но  им  не  удалось  Лису  перехитрить.
Хохотей:  Собирай  листья,  Ёж!  Жёлтые,  красные – самые  разные!
Ёж:  А  что  ты  придумал?
		Хохотей  и  Ёж  собирают  листья.
Хохотей:  Узнаешь, Ёж, всё узнаешь. Только  вот  что я  ещё  хочу  попросить:  у тебя  иголок  не  счесть,  у  меня  нитки  есть,  дай  мне  одну,  пожалуйста.
Ёж (подавая  иголку).  Мне  не  жалко,  возьми,  Хохотей.  Чтобы  зайчат  спасти,  я  могу  дать  хоть  десять.
Хохотей:  Спасибо, Ёж,  что  одну даёшь.  Десять  не  нужно…  Теперь  за  работу  дружно… Сошьём  лисью  шубу!
			Песня  Ежа  и  Хохотея.
Хохотей: Вот  и  готово,  примерим обнову!  (надевает  «шубу»)
Ёж:  Ой, Хохотей,  да  ты  стал  настоящей  лисой!
Хохотей:  Не  настоящей,  но  в  общем  подходящей.  Понимаешь,  в  чём  дело,  Ёж?  Тут  неподалёку  стоит  капкан.  Я  видел,  как  его  охотник ставил. Нам капкан  и  пригодится,  попадёт  в  него  Лисица.
Ёж:  Как  же  она  в  него  попадёт?
Хохотей:  Сама  придёт.
Ёж (прислушиваясь) :  Беги, Хохотей,  сюда  лиса  идёт.
Хохотей: Идёт?  Хохотей  её  и  ждёт…  Спрячься,  Ёжик,  поблизости  и  всё  увидишь.
		Ёж  убегает,  на  поляну  выходит  Лиса  с  зайчатами.
			Лиса  поёт  песню,  увидела  Хохотея.
Лиса:  Ты  как  сюда  попала, сестрица?  Это  мой  лес.
Хохотей:  Разве  кто  спорит?  Я  мимо  бежала  да  песню  услыхала – остановилась  послушать.
Лиса: Меня  не  проведёшь,  сестрица.  Не песню  ты  услыхала,  а  зайчиков  моих  увидала.  ( зайцам) 
А  ну-ка  быстро  все  домой!
			Зайцы  убегают  в  дом.                                                                             Лиса:  Вот что  я  скажу,  сестрица:  иди-ка  ты  своей  дорогой  и  на  чужое  не  зарься.
Хохотей:  Было  бы  на  что зариться:  смех,  а  не  зайцы.
Лиса:  Это  почему  же  смех?
Хохотей:  Потому,  что  твои  зайцы  похожи на  мышей  -  нет  ничего,  кроме  хвостов  и  ушей.  Вот  я  недавно  видела  зайцев.  Как  будто  видела  сон:  каждый  заяц  -  не заяц,  а  слон.
Лиса:  Ну  уж  и  слон!  Ни  за  что  не поверю!
Где  же  такие  зайцы  водятся?
Хохотей:  Где  водились,  там их  нет,  а  где  водятся – секрет.
Лиса:  Можешь  не  говорить!  Я  сама  догадалась.  Надо  бежать  прямо… Так?  Повернуть  налево,  потом  направо.  Так?  И  опять  прямо.  Правильно?
Хохотей:  Правильно,  беги  в  четыре  ноги.
Лиса:  Очень  мне  хочется  взглянуть  на  твоих  зайцев  хоть  одним  глазком.  Пойдём  вместе.
Хохотей:  Скоро  будем  на месте.  Беги  вот  по  этой  тропинке.
Лиса  бежит  вперёд:  А  ты  не  отставай.
Хохотей:  Не  отстану,  не  отстану -   тут  минута  до  капкана.
			Лиса  бежит,  слышится  хлопок,  Лиса  попадает  в  капкан.
		Выходит Ёж.
Ёж: Попалась  рыжая!  Сидит  в  капкане!
			Песня  Ежа  и Хохотея.
Хохотей  подбегает  к  домику,  кричит:  Эй,  зайчата,  выходите,  вы  свободны!
	Зайчики выбегают  из  домика,  смотрят  напугано.
Хохотей:  Да  вы  как  будто  и  не  рады?   Да  это  же  я, Хохотей.  (сбрасывает  с  себя  лисью  шубу)
Зайцы:  Хохотей!  Хохотей!  Спасибо  тебе!
Хохотей:  Ну,  вот и  всё.  Теперь  бегайте,  прыгайте  и  песню,  которой  вас  Лиса  научила,  забудьте!..  Мы  другую  песню  запоём.
	Заключительная  песня  Хохотея,  Ежа  и зайцев.
Ведущая:  Наша  сказка  закончилась  хорошо,  дружба  оказалась  сильнее  хитрости  и  жадности.  А  сейчас  я  представлю  вам  наших  артистов.  Встречайте –

Все  артисты  выходят  на  поклон.
Аплодисменты.

----------

Mandarinka-79 (30.07.2017), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## baterflay-13

Бесподобная интерпретация сказки "Репка"! Сразу оговорюсь - постановка не моя...Была показана на городском фестивале юных талантов, с тех пор с удовольствием включаем в осенние утренники. Посмотрите, послушайте - думаю, вам понравится. 



СКАЧАТЬ ВИДЕО
СКАЧАТЬ МУЗЫКУ
СКАЧАТЬ ТЕКСТ
*Примечание модератора: ссылки на материал не работают! Просьба обновить.*

----------

Tatyana 77 (10.09.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.09.2016), tolga (30.09.2019), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## aichka

*" Осенний бал"*- для подготовительной группы / театрализованная деятельность/

*СЦЕНА 1* 

/*Дети исполняют музыкально-танцевальную композицию 
"Осень - золотинушка"*, после неё Осень остаётся в центре зала/ 

*Дети:* I.Закружила Осень рыжие метели, 
Золотые листья с клёнов полетели, 
Закружился листьев пёстрый хоровод, 
Заблестел на лужах первый хрупкий лёд! 

2.Посмотри, мой милый друг, как красиво всё вокруг! 
На дворе - Царица Осень, так давай её попросим 
Свои краски подарить, чудесами удивить! 

3.Ты - Осень урожайная, ты - Осень золотая, 
Дождям, туманам и ветрам сестрица ты родная, 

4. Ты стелешь золотой ковёр в лесах, садах и парках, 
А нам, ребятам, даришь ты осенние подарки! 

*Осень:* Волшебницею прихожу я в гости, и радую своею красотой, 
Я - словно Фея добрая, природе 
Дарю наряд багряный, золотой! 
Час осенний мой настал - приглашаю всех на бал! 
Эй, осенний Ветерок, прилетай скорей, дружок! 

/ влетает Ветерок/ 
*
Осень:* Всех вокруг ты облети, всех вокруг оповести, 
Пусть все овощи и фрукты поспешат на праздник к нам, 
В этот день чудесный, яркий буду рада я гостям! 

*Ветерок:* Полечу быстрее птицы! Сам успею нарядиться! 
Бала ждали мы весь год, наконец, настал черёд! 

*Осень:* А я пока без промедленья пойду готовить угощенье! 
/ все уходят/ 

*СЦЕНА 2* 
/ надевают шапочки *жители Фруктового Государства/* 
/ Выставляются троны, открываются шторы/ 
/ Жители Фруктового королевства выходят парами и танцуют плавный танец, после которого Лимон и Апельсинка идут на троны, фрукты садятся на места/


*Персик:* Ваше Величество! О, мой Король! 
Заморскому гостю зайти ты позволь! 

*Король Лимон:* Гостей приглашай, я очень им рад, 
Поправь, Королева, мой царский наряд! 

/ влетает Ветерок/ 

*Лимон:* Вас приветствует Лимон! Крепко я держусь за трон! 
*Королева Апельсинка:* Апельсинка я - царица, 
И могу я похвалиться: 
Род наш очень благороден, популярны мы в народе! 
Под солнцем дружно вырастаем, и никого не обижаем! 
*Ветерок:* 	К семье Фруктовой я попал, 
чтоб пригласить всех вас на бал! 
Вас зовёт на праздник Осень, на балу быть нынче просит! 
Мне непременно надо знать количество гостей, 
Чтоб доложить об этом Осени скорей! 
*Королева А:* На праздник Осень нас зовёт, 
фруктовый весь честной народ! 
*Король Л:* Осенний Ветерок, спасибо! 
Ты нас порадовал на диво! 
Мои подданные милые! Благородные, красивые! 
Мы всех заслушаем сейчас, представьтесь гостю в тот же час! 

/ по очереди выходят и представляются фрукты/ 

*Малина:* Я - полезная малина, прогоню от вас ангину, 
А с малиною варенье всем прибавит настроенье! 
Цвет мой - просто загляденье, 
А на вкус я - объеденье! 

*Крыжовник:* Я - крыжовник, хоть колюч, от здоровья знаю ключ! 

*Вишня:* Я - на дереве расту, целый день я на посту, 
А черешенка на ветке мне сестрица и соседка! 
Вишенка всё хвалится: "Я ли не красавица? 
А всего - то: косточка, да красненькая кофточка! 

*Персик:* Ароматный персик я, в бархате моя семья, 
Вместе с братцем абрикосом витамины мы приносим! 

*Слива:* Снесли птички синенькие яички. 
Развесили по дереву: скорлупка мягонька, 
Белок сладенький, а желток костяной! 
Загадала вам на диво про себя загадку слива! 

*Груша:* Я на дереве висела, покуда не поспела. 
Я жёлтая и сладкая, душистая и гладкая, 
Груша сочная, на диво: и вкусна я, и красива! 
И не дыня, не банан не найдут во мне изъян, 
Наклони-ка ветку ниже - только пальчики оближешь! 

*Яблоко:* Я - румяно и кругло, знаешь ты меня давно, 
Яблоко на диво - сочно и красиво! 
Мёдом - соком Я нальюсь, наливным тогда зовусь! 
Тот, кто веточку нагнёт - не болеет целый год! 
Яблочко на диво - вкусно и красиво! 

*Виноград:* Словно в танце я кружился, день и ночь •всё вился, вился, 
Гроздья соком наливал, наливал, не уставал. 
Гроздья спелые меж веток для моих друзей, для деток! 
Мой чудесен виноград, каждый скушать его рад! 

*Королева А:* Представились друзья мои отлично, 
Но без подарка в гости - неприлично! 
*Малина:* Надо для Осени выпечь пирог! 
*Крыжовник:* Начинку какую? Скажи, Ветерок! 
Груша: Добавим мы ягод и мармелада, 
Начинке такой будет Осень так рада! 
*Вишенка:* Да, будет пирог, знаю я без сомненья 
Румяный, поджаристый, 
*ВСЕ*: м-м-м - объеденье! 
*Яблоко:* Созрело яблок - полон сад! 
*Шарлотке будет каждый рад!* 
*Слива:* Шарлотку, шарлотку мы ей испечём, 
Мы яблок в саду к пирогу наберём! 
*Король Л:* Подарок будет Осени к столу, 
А вам по - королевски я скажу: 
Костюмы лучшие скорее надевайте, 
Духами чудными себя вы освежайте, 
Сегодня мы идём на бал, нас Ветер к Осени позвал! 
*
                            "Песня и танец Фруктов "* 

*Ветерок:* Всех гостей я записал, 
Скорей пожалуйте на бал! 
А я слетаю к овощам. Узнаю - все готовы там? 

                           / все уходят/ 

/надевают шапочки *жители Овощного царства/* 
* 
СЦЕНА 3* 

 /заходят Король Томат и Королева Картошечка, 
За ними следуют овощи, влетает Ветерок/ 

*Король Томат:* Король Томат вас видеть рад! 
*Королева:* И Королевишна Картошка! Не сетуй, Ветерок, немножко 
Я в сторонке постою: причёску сдуешь ты мою! 
*Ветерок:* Привет вам - и Картошка, и Томат, 
Я видеть вас сегодня очень рад! 
Я, Осенний ветерок, прилетел к вам точно в срок. 
На бал вас Осень приглашает, всех о том оповещает! 

*Томат:* Ах, Картошечка, царица, снова будем веселиться! 
*Картошка:* Милый мой Король Томат! Балу Осени ты рад? 
*
Томат:* Праздник ждали целый год, наконец, настал черёд! 
С грядок всех скорей зовите, во дворец к нам приводите, 
*Картошка:* На бал мы будем собираться, 
Прихорашиваться, наряжаться! 
*Томат:* Перекличка! Все готовы? Все наряд надели новый? 

*Редиска:* Никого бы не забыть, на балу должны все быть! 
*
                               " Песня овощей"* 

*Ветерок:* А как вы Осени представитесь? 
Царице нашей вы понравитесь? 

*Картошка:* Да как мы можем не понравиться? 
Наш урожай по свету славится! 
Историю свою мы знаем, и предков наших уважаем! 
Прошло уже полтыщи лет, как появилась я на свет, 
Из Америки на корабле картофель привезли ... 
*Король:* На радость мне! 
*Картошка:* Есть сырою захотели, только много не наели, 
А сварили - похвалили. "Очень вкусно",- говорили! 
 Я рассыпчата, бела, я чудесна и вкусна, 
Наверно, овощи меня царицей выбрали не зря! 

*Томат:* Самый важный здесь сеньор - красногрудый Помидор! 
Моя история - прелестна, и появленье здесь - чудесно! 
Из-за моря - океана к вам привёз меня фрегат, 
Имя дали мне индейцы : "большая ягода - томат" 
Дали итальянцы имя мне - "сеньор", 
"Золотое яблоко", значит - помидор. 
*Ветерок:* По свету много ты скитался, а как в России оказался? 
*Томат:* Привёз меня из Франции сюда один купец. 
Привёз совсем не для еды, в сад посадил для красоты! 
Один смельчак, в конце концов, отведал и моих плодов, 
И с той поры, как повелось, я на столе - желанный гость! 

*Ветерок:* Что за странный старикашка, сто рубашек нараспашку, 
Такого жителя я, вроде, у вас не видел в огороде! 

*Лучок:* Я - знаменитый старичок, а зовут меня - Лучок. 
Среди собратьев - овощей я всех старше и мудрей! 
*Картошка:* Расскажи ты всем - откуда к нам пришло такое чудо! 
*Лук:* Среди царей и фараонов знакомства в Африке водил, 
Не раз я с воинами в битвах переплывал великий Нил, 
Чтоб сильным быть и победить врагов, 
Кормили мною воинов - рабов. 
Во мне витаминов - целые груды, 
От насморка вылечу и от простуды, 
Недаром, видно, говорится:" Лук - от семи недуг". 

*Томат:* Я на неделе сильно простудился, 
И лук, друзья, мне очень пригодился!  
                             / вбегает Капуста/

*Капуста:* Я наряды примеряла и чуть-чуть не опоздала, 
Ведь у меня сто одёжек и все без застёжек! 
Не могу удержаться, люблю наряжаться! 
Не зря я, огородница, зовусь большою модницей! 
Я тоже лекарь - хоть куда, лети-ка, Ветерок, сюда! 
Я приехала когда-то к вам сюда издалека, 
Римляне меня назвали по объёму: " голова". 
А здесь, в России, по-русски, меня назвали- капустой! 
Капустой лечат кашель и головную боль, 
От насморка избавлю, лечу любую хворь! 

*Чеснок:* Нас сложили очень густо, не дави же так, капуста, 
Зелена ты и кругла, ты на спинку мне легла! 
Не толкайся ты, морковка, откатись в сторонку ловко, 
Я - малышка чесночок, не давите на бочок! 

*Морковь:* Это ясно всем и сразу: не нужны мне тут указы, 
Главный овощ - я, морковка, в ротик прыгаю я ловко! 
Содержу я витамин очень важный - каротин! 
*Чеснок:* Не хвались ты каротином, я - от гриппа и ангины, 
От простуды, разной хвори, съешь меня, не будет боли! 
*Свёкла:* Чесноку не верьте, дети, самый горький он на свете! 
А вы о свёкле не забыли? Обо мне слагают были, 
Я - свёкла загорелая, и яркая, и спелая! 
Борщ и вкусный винегрет, ничего вкуснее нет! 
Будешь свёколкой питаться - кровь вся будет очищаться! 
*Морковь:* " Очищается вся кровь!" Главный овощ - я, морковь! 
Вот и огурец - пострел к нам нежданно подоспел! 
*Огурец:* Что? Огурчик вам не нужен? Без меня не что за ужин? 
И в рассольник, и в салат, огуречку каждый рад! 
Очень будете довольны, съев огурчик малосольный, 
А уж свежий огуречик всем понравится, конечно! 
На зубах хрущу, хрущу, всех собою угощу! 
*Редиска:* Я - румяная редиска, по клонюсь вам низко-низко! 
А хвалить себя зачем? Я и так известна всем! 
Я - волшебная редиска, театральная артистка, 
Раньше всех я созреваю, витамином угощаю! 
 Редкий овощ я - редиска, я вкуснее, чем ириска! 
И по хрусту - впереди! Что, не веришь? Похрусти! 

*Томат:* Прекратите глупый спор, говорит вам Помидор! 
Все красавцы, хоть куда! Что ни овощ - то звезда! 
Картошка: Чтоб в грязь лицом нам не ударить, 
Должны мы танец повторить. 
Движенья польки вспоминайте, 
Чтобы достойным бала быть! 
*Томат:* Скорее пары разбирайте, и танец живо начинайте! 

*  "Полька"* 
*
Томат:* Скорее в путь, пора, друзья, 
*Картошка:* Нас ждёт Фруктовая семья! 

                                       / все уходят/ 
*СЦЕНА 4* 
/ выходят овощи и фрукты, в центре Осень/ 

* Осень:* Все пришли? Лимон! Томат! 
*Все:* Каждый видеть Осень рад! 
*Груша:* Здравствуй, Осень золотая, ярким солнцем налитая! 
*Слива:* Жёлтый, красный и зелёный праздничный наряд шелковый, 
*Малина:* Все мы тут - твои друзья, фруктов - овощей семья! 
*Осень:* Очень рада всех я видеть, никого чтоб не обидеть, 
Нужно *Дождик* нам позвать вместе с нами танцевать! 
*Огурец:* Без Дождя бы нам такими и не вырасти большими! 
*Морковь:* Дождик, к нам скорей приди, свои капли разбуди! 

                      / Слышен шум дождя, *"Танец с зонтиками"*

                     / выбегает Дождик/ 

*Дождик:*Я последние капли для вас уроню,
            И последнюю песню для вас я спою!
            До весны мы простимся, я вас поливал,
            Все созрели, и вот наконец этот бал!
            Мне приятно, друзья, сознавать,
            Что и я помогал летом вам вырастать!
            Что ж, последнюю песню для вас я дарю
            Ну, а после зимы я к вам снова приду!

*       "Прощание с дождём" - с оркестром металлофонов*

*Осень:* Теперь мы все собрались в зале! 
Как люблю я вас, друзья, Осени без вас - нельзя! 
*Редиска:* Нам без Осени нельзя, любим мы тебя не зря! 
*Осень:* Так давайте веселиться, в танце радостном кружиться, 
Листопад, листопад, закружи ты всех подряд! 
*
                                        "Царица - Осень"* 

*Девочки:* 1. Осень - рукодельница, Осень - мастерица, 
                    Научи нас рукоделью, золото - царица! 

 2.Научи нас, Осень, гладью вышивать, 
Без тебя мы будем целый год скучать, 
Цвет любимый, золотой долго вспоминать! 

*Осень:* Подарю платки цветные красным я девицам, 
Как рисунок вышивать, покажу сестрицам! 
Что ж, учитесь, вышивайте, мастерством всех удивляйте! 
*
                                       "Вышивание"* 

*Дети:* 1. По дорожкам ходит Осень в рыже-красном сарафане, 
А над нею неба просинь с кучевыми облаками! 

2.Как Осень бывает красива! Запомним её листопад, 
Осенние гроздья рябины огнём ярко-красным горят! 

3. Ну вот, пролетело весёлое время, 
И солнышко мало приносит тепла, 
Осень пришла, листва пожелтела, 
Всем нам расстаться настала пора! 

*Осень:* Через год мы встретимся опять, 
Буду я вас нежно вспоминать, а пока .. 

Угощайтесь, гости дорогие, 
Всех к столу сегодня приглашаю, 
Прежде чем покинуть край любимый, 
Всех друзей сегодня угощаю! 
/ выносятся угощенья, на подносе фрукты/

*
                                  " Осенний бал"*

----------

chmarisha (08.09.2016), Gjjy (21.09.2020), lenik (19.09.2021), shuranovasveta (13.09.2018), Лебедева Анастасия (27.08.2020), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## annushka

В инете набрела на вот такую сценку СЦЕНКА: "Реклама овощей".

1.Для детей, их пап и мам
Устроим мы турнир реклам.
Реклам не простых -
Витаминных, овощных.

2.Во саду ли, в огороде
Фрукты, овощи растут.
Мы сегодня для рекламы
Их собрали в зале тут.

3.Для всего честного люда
Реклама есть к любому блюду.
Слушайте внимательно,
Запоминайте старательно!

Лук:
Лук зелёный - объеденье!
Он приправа к блюдам.
Ешьте, дети, лук зелёный:
Он полезен людям.
Витаминов в нём не счесть -
Надо лук зелёный есть!
И головки лука тоже
Нам полезны и пригожи!

Морковь:
А морковочка-подружка
Дорога и люба.
Ешьте, дети, все морковь,
Ощищайте зубы.

Помидор:
А я - толстый помидор,
Витаминов полный.
Очень долго я расту -
Возраст мой преклонный.
Сначала я зелёным был,
Но август - месяц наступил -
Стал краснеть я день за днём,
Чтобы взяли меня в дом.

4.Ешьте, дети, помидоры,
Пейте сок томатный:
Он полезный, витаминный
И на вкус приятный.

Огурец:
Превосходный огурец
Лежит на рыхлой грядке.
Ешьте, дети, огурцы,
Будет всё в порядке!

Репа:
Наша жёлтенькая репка
Уж засела в землю крепко.
И кто репку ту добудет,
Тот здоровым, сильным будет.

Картофель:
Посадили мы картошку
Ещё в мае-месяце.
Выросла она на диво -
И крупна, и так красива!
А картошка - хлеб второй,
Это знаем мы с тобой.
Собирай картошку смело,
Не жалей ты сил для дела!

5.Мы представили сегодня
Вам рекламу для борщей.
Для здоровья и для силы
Ешьте больше …

Дети: О - во- щей!

----------

дошколка (21.09.2020), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Любина (07.06.2018)

----------


## MakaRock

*Осенний праздник по мотивам сказки "Красная шапочка"* 

У ЦЕНТРАЛЬНОЙ СТЕНЫ СТОИТ ИЗБУШКА, ПЕРЕД ИЗБУШКОЙ: СТОЛИК С КОНФЕТАМИ И ЧАЙНЫМ СЕРВИЗОМ, САМОВАР, НЕВДАЛЕКЕ – ПЕНЕК, НА ПЕНЬКЕ ЛЕЖИТ КНИЖКА.

ЗВУЧИТ МУЗЫКА И В ЗАЛ ЗАХОДИТ    О С Е Н Ь.

Осень: 	Здравствуйте, ребята!
Я – Осень золотая,
Сейчас я сяду на пенек,  
И сказку прочитаю.
О Красной Шапочке она,
Ее вы знаете, детишки,
Ну, что же, мне читать уже пора,
Сидите тихо – я открываю книжку!
Посмотрите-ка, народ!
С базара матушка идет!

ПОД МУЗЫКУ ВХОДИТ МАТУШКА С КОРЗИНОЙ ОВОЩЕЙ.

Мама: 	Я ходила на базар,
Поглядела на товар,
И купила овощей,
Чтобы сделать побыстрей:
Пирожки с капустой – 
Будет очень вкусно!

ВСЕ ПОЮТ ПЕСНЮ «ОВОЩИ», ДЕТИ ТАНЦУЮТ В ШАПОЧКАХ ОВОЩЕЙ. В КОНЦЕ ПЕСНИ МАТУШКА УХОДИТ В ДОМИК.

Осень: (заглядывает в окно домика)
Матушка взялась за дело – и работа закипела:
Пирогов уже полно!
И кричит она в окно:

Мама: 	Красная Шапочка!

МАМА ВЫХОДИТ ИЗ ДОМИКА С КОРЗИНКОЙ С ПИРОГАМИ, ЕЙ НАВСТРЕЧУ БЕЖИТ КРАСНАЯ ШАПОЧКА.

Мама:	Поскорее одевайся,
В путь-дорогу собирайся,
Нужно к бабушке пойти,
Ей корзинку отнести.
Пирожков я напекла
Положила вот сюда (показывает на корзинку)

МАШУТ ДРУГ ДРУГУ РУКОЙ. ПОД МУЗЫКУ КРАСНАЯ ШАПОЧКА ИДЕТ (садится где-нибудь в стороне)

В ЭТО ВРЕМЯ ПОД МУЗЫКУ С ДРУГОЙ СТОРОНЫ ПОЯВЛЯЕТСЯ БАБА ЯГА

Баба Яга: 	Эх, была я молода!
Хороша была я!
Но, прошли мои года!
И молодость пропала!
Пирогов я напекла,
Просто объеденье,
Нарядилась, как смогла,
Просто – загляденье!

НАВСТРЕЧУ ПОД МУЗЫКУ ВЫБЕГАЕТ ВОЛК

Баба Яга: 	Стой, любимый, стой! Родной!

Волк: 	Я спешу за Красной Шапкой, -
Ты меня не трогай.
Ну-ка, бабушка Яга,
Уступи дорогу!

Баба яга: (достает из фартука)
Ты сначала подкрепись, 
А потом уж торопись.
Напекла я пирожков,
Из поганок и сморчков,
Ну-ка, скушай пирожок …

Волк:      Ладно, откушу разок!

ВОЛК «ЕСТ» ПИРОЖОК, А БАБА ЯГА И ДЕТИ ПОЮТ:

Дети: 	У леса на опушке,
Жила яга в избушке, 
Она грибы солила
В березовой кадушке.
Она их собирала,
Сама в лесу густом,
Потом мариновала
И пекла их под кустом!

Баба Яга: 	Ой, поганки мои! Очень вкусные!
Разве можно сравнить
Вас с капустою?
Лучше съешь пирожок,
Не стесняйся,
А потом, в путь опять отправляйся!

Осень: 	Волк наелся пирожков,
Побежал … и был таков!

ВОЛК УБЕГАЕТ

Осень: 	Ну, а бабушка Яга – даром время не теряла,
А потом разбойников в лес к себе позвала!

Баба Яга: 	Эй, разбойнички лихие!
Мои братцы удалые!

ВЫБЕГАЮТ РАЗБОЙНИКИ.

1 разб.: 	Что ты старая кричала?
Нас от дела оторвала?

Баба Яга:	 Что вы, что вы в самом деле
На старушку зашумели?
Я нашла вам работенку,
Сейчас сюда придет девчонка.

Оба разбойника: 	Девчонка?

Баба Яга:	 Ну да, девчонка!
Надо вам ее поймать!
Руки-ноги ей связать!
Припугнуть бы саму малость,
Чтоб по лесу не шаталась.

2 разб.: 	Это – пара пустяков,
Все в засаду! Ждать врагов!
ПРЯЧУТСЯ ПОД МУЗЫКУ. ПОЯВЛЯЕТСЯ КРАСНАЯ ШАПОЧКА, НАВСТРЕЧУ ЕЙ ВЫБЕГАЮТ ДВА РАЗБОЙНИКА.

1 разб: 	Стой, девчонка! Руки вверх!
Кр.Шап:	 Белый свет в глазах померк!

2 разб: 	Ах, какая тут девчонка!
А корзинка-то! Шапчонка!

1 разб: 	Заберу девчонку я!
2 разб:	 Нет! Теперь она моя!

Кр.Шап: 	Не надо ссориться, друзья!
Загадки загадаю я!
Отгадает кто загадку,
Подарю тому я шапку!
1.Под кустом копнешь немножко –
вылезет на свет …..

1 разб:	 Гармошка …Антошка …Лукошко…Окошко… А что же?

Кр.Шап:	 Картошка!
2. Кто, ребята, не знаком,
с белозубым ……

2 разб:	 Мужиком…сапогом…утюгом…Сдаюсь!

Кр.Шап: 	Чесноком!
Так…вам шапки не видать!
Ну, а мне – пора бежать!

КРАСНАЯ ШАПОЧКА УХОДИТ ПОД МУЗЫКУ. РАЗБОЙНИКИ РАЗБЕГАЮТСЯ. НАВСТРЕЧУ КРАСНОЙ ШАПОЧКЕ – БАБА ЯГА.

Баба Яга: 	Шапка Красная! Постой!

Кр.Шап: 	Некогда мне говорить с тобой!

Баба Яга: 	Ну, постой же! Говорю!
Дай, тебя я угощу
Очень вкусным пирожком
Скушаешь, пойдешь потом!

Кр.Шап: 	Нет, сначала расскажи:
С чем печешь ты пироги?
Баба яга: 	Ну, тогда сама смотри!

ТАНЕЦ «М У Х О М О Р О В »

Кр.Шап: 	Нет, такие не хочу.
Вот, своим я угощу!

Баба Яга:	 А пирог-то с мясом? Вкусный?

Кр.Шап: 	Он с картошкой и капустой!

Осень:	 А пирог Яга-то съела,
Сразу бабка подобрела!
Девочку поцеловала,
Ручкой быстро помахала!

БАБА ЯГА И КРАСНАЯ ШАПОЧКА МАШУТ ДРУГ ДРУГУ РУКОЙ. БАБА ЯГА УХОДИТ.

Кр.Шап: 	Надо к бабушке идти,
Вот и домик там, вдали…

Осень: 	Стой, сударыня, едва-ли
В детстве сказки вы читали!
Должен волк старушку съесть!
(показывает на книгу)
Тут осталось строчек шесть.
Шли-бы лучше в вашей маме!
Впрочем…разбирайтесь сами!

КРАСНАЯ ШАПОЧКА ПОДХОДИТ К ИЗБУШКЕ. СТУЧИТ. ВЫХОДИТ БАБУШКА.

Бабушка: 	Здравствуй, моя крошка!
Заходи, родная,
Пирожки с капустой
Напекли вы, знаю!

Кр.Шап: 	Ой, бабуленька, беда!
Волк придет сейчас сюда!

Бабушка: 	Чтобы волка обмануть
Надо время потянуть.

БАБУШКА ТОЖЕ УХОДИТ В ДОМИК. ПОД МУЗЫКУ ПОЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ВОЛК ПЕРЕОДЕТЫЙ В КРАСНУЮ ШАПОЧКУ. СТУЧИТ.

Бабушка: 	Дерни, деточка за веревочку, дверка и откроется…

БАБУШКА ВЫХОДИТ НАВСТРЕЧУ ВОЛКУ

Бабушка: 	Здравствуй, «внучка», как дела?
Я давно тебя ждала!
Как же ты похорошела,
Брюки модные надела!
Хватит попусту болтать,
Будем лучше пировать.

САДЯТСЯ ЗА СТОЛ, «ПЬЮТ» ЧАЙ.

Волк: 	Ты, бабуля похудела,
Уж ты часом не болела?

Бабушка: 	Да, лежу весь день в постели,
И дышу я еле-еле.
Помоги же бабке,
Да вскопай мне грядку!

ВОЛК «КОПАЕТ», ПРИСАЖИВАТЕСЯ, УСТАЛ.

Бабушка: 	Некогда сидеть, постой,
Сбегай лучше за водой.

Волк: 	Только воду притащу – 
И бабулю проглочу!

БЕРЕТ КОРОМЫСЛО И БЕЖИТ ЗА ВОДОЙ.

Бабушка: 	Спасибо, моя лапушка,
А это что за ручки?

Волк: 	Это рукавицы из собачьей пряжи,
Так люблю носить их – не снимаю даже!

Бабушка: 	Это что за уши лезут из под шапки?

Волк: 	Хватит здесь вопросов – 
Съем тебя я, бабка!

Бабушка: 	Ишь чего задумал,
Съесть меня, старушку,
Внучка, прогони-ка
Волка из избушки!

ВЫБЕГАЕТ КРАСНАЯ ШАПОЧКА С МЕТЕЛКОЙ И ГОНИТСЯ ЗА ВОЛКОМ.

Волк: 	Шапочка, я плачу,
Бабушка, простите!
Пирожком горячим
Лучше угостите!

Бабушка: 	Мы тебя накормим,
Станешь ты хорошим,
Добрым и веселым
На ребят похожим!

УГОЩАЕТ ИЗ КОРЗИНКИ КОНФЕТАМИ ВОЛКА И ВСЕХ ДЕТЕЙ. (А КРАСНАЯ ШАПОЧКА БЕРЕТ СО СТОЛА ПОДНОСЫ С КОНФЕТАМИ)

Осень: 	Вот и закончилась сказка осенняя,
Думаю, всем подняла настроение.
Хочется петь, улыбаться всегда.
Дети, со мною согласны вы?

Дети: 	Да!

ОСЕНЬ ПОКИДАЕТ ЗАЛ. ВСЕ ВЫХОДЯТ ИЗ ЗАЛА.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ЧТО ПРИГОТОВИТЬ
1.	Домик – у центральной стены
2.	Столик: чайный сервиз, поднос с конфетами, самовар, 2 стула.
3.	Пенек
4.	Книжка
5.	Корзинка с овощами
6.	Шапочки овощей (для танца)
7.	Корзинка с пирожками (в домике)
8.	Пирожок положить в фартук Бабе Яге.
9.	Шапочки «мухоморов» (для танца)
10.	 Метлу – в домик
11.	Лопата
12.	Коромысло с ведрами
13.	Конфеты (по количеству детей)
14.	 Костюмы
У Ч А С Т Н И К И:
Осень -	 	      взрослый
Мама –		      ребенок
Красная шапочка – ребенок
Баба Яга – 	     взрослый
2 разбойника – 	    дети
Бабушка – 	    ребенок
Волк - 		   ребенок

----------

Gjjy (21.09.2020), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Светлана Шабловская

Всем привет. Вношу свою лепту .
Осень: По утрам морозы,
Листья около березы золотым ковром лежат.
В лужах лед прозрачно – синий,
На листочках белый иней.
Вед:
Ой! А как же быть зверятам,
И зайчатам, и ежатам?
Уж морозы на носу,
Очень холодно в лесу.
Осень:
А мы сейчас посмотрим,
А мы сейчас проверим,
Как к зиме готовятся все лесные звери.
Чтоб морозов не бояться, нужно всем им постараться.

Сценка «Миша и его друзья»
Вед:
 По завалам, по оврагам
Шел медведь хозяйским шагом.
Медведь:
Отвечайте, звери, мне,
Вы готовы ли к зиме?
Лиса:
- Да!- ответила лисица – я связала рукавицы.
Рукавицы новые, мягкие, пуховые!
Заяц: 
У меня есть валенки! – 
Вед:
 Отвечает заинька.
Заяц:
Что мне стужа да метель?
Хочешь, Мишенька, примерь!
Вед:
Смотрит белка из дупла:
Белка:
 Я орешков припасла.
Высоко мое дупло, в нем и сухо, и тепло!
Вед:
Вылез ежик из листвы:
Ежик:
Про меня забыли вы.
Здесь, в кустах моя избушка,
А в избе грибов кадушка!
Вед:
Обошел медведь весь лес
И в берлогу спать залез.
Лапу в рот засунул он
И увидел сладкий сон…Тс –с –с –с.
Осень:
Что ж, у зверюшек все толково.
Звери ( хором):
К холодным дням мы все готовы!

----------

Gjjy (05.09.2018), Shamanaika (03.10.2018), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Ульбинка (01.10.2019)

----------


## LinaLa

*Осенняя сказка «Кот без забот»* 

Появляется  Кот
Кот:  Что здесь происходит?
Кто здесь мне мешает спать?
Тучка:
	У нас здесь проздник у ребят !
Кот:  Праздник? А по какому поводу?
Тучка:Солнышко не может землю согревать. 
               Листья пожелтели, стали опадать.
               Часто дождичек  льется, птицы улетают.
               Урожай в саду и в поле убирают.
               Отгадайте ребята, когда это бывает?    Осенью.
Дети: Осени!
Реб:  Деревья все осенним днем  красивые такие.     
Сейчас мы песенку споем про листья золотые.
Тучка разбрасывает листики со словами :
''Листопад, листопад, листья желтые летят''

ПЕСНЯ

Кот:  Я не знаю, что это- осень!
У меня дома нет никакой осени , все время тепло и сытно , греют батареи в комнате, а холодильнике есть все!!!что нужно!
Тучка: Тогда мы про осень сейчас песенки споем и покажем , как дети танцуют и играют

ПЕСНЯ
Тучка:Листочки,листочки по ветру летят,	
	У деток под ножками тихо шуршат.
	И, плавно качаясь, ведут хоровод, 
	А ветер осенний им песню поет.
ТАНЕЦ

Тучка: А вот наша загадка!!!
             Прежде чем всем веселиться, песни петь и танцевать,
	Нужно много потрудиться, урожай большой?......
Кот:  забрать...
Тучка: Собрать....

Кот:   А я думал, что все овощи появляются ..... из ....холодильника !!!
Как называются все эти вкусности?
Кот спрашивает , как называются овощи в корзинке

Тучка:  Вот мои загадки прибежали с грядки:
 Дети дружно отвечают!!!
Не пугайтесь, если вдруг слезы лить заставит
Кот:  телевизор?
Дети: ...лук
Тучка:  Отыскали наконец и зеленый...
Кот:  телевизор?
Дети: ...огурец
Тучка:  Почему же до сих пор  не краснеет ...
Кот:  телевизор?
Дети: ... помидор
Тучка:  Разве в огороде пусто, если там растет .....
Кот:  телевизор?
Дети: ... капуста
Тучка:  За ботву, как за веревку, можно вытащить...
Кот:  телевизор?
Дети: ... морковку.
Тучка:  Ну-ка берегись микроб поднял голову ....
Кот:  телевизор?
Дети: ... укроп
ПЕСНЯ 

Тучка: А знаешь откуда грибы появляются?
Кот:   Нееееееееет!

ПЕСНЯ
Игра  «С грибочками» 9 1.играют2. кладут 3. Идут. 4.берут

Тучка: Ой как ты Котик, весело играешь, 
	Поиграй с нашими малышами.

Игра Хитрый кот в углу сидит

Тучка: А теперь на полянке появятся лесные жители- они идут танцевать, потому что пришла пора расставаться, скоро многие  зверюшки и птички. – разбегутся, расползутся, разлетятся

ТАНЦЫ
Соренования 3 корзинки «Кто быстрее собирет урожай!»

Кот:А в этой корзиночке  ........... (собирается  разбросать на пол....)
Тучка (начинает тянуть, а конфетки связанны)- раздаются детям
Дети: Спасибо!

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## nastiabar

! реб.         Вот и осень наступила.
                 Сад стал золотистый!
                  И рябинушка надела
                 Красные мониста!
2реб.          А надев убор красивый,
                  Всех нарядней стала!
                  С нами яркая рябина вместе заплясала!
 3реб.         Свои ветки опустила,
                  В поле поклонилась.
                  Золотистою листвою
                  С ветром закружилась!
4 реб.          Мы с рябиною в долине
                   Лето провожаем.
                   И осенним вечером
                   До темна гуляем!
ВЕД. Ребята исполнят сейчас плавный, красивый хоровод " Горобиновий салют". 

Хоровод " ГОРОБИНОВИЙ САЛЮТ".
 ( Под музику в зал заходит девочка- НОЯБРИНКА,

НОЯБРИНКА:       Я, ребята, Ноябринка!
                        Холодинка и снежинка!
                        Не одна я к вам пришла...
                         Друзей верных привела!

( Выходят три ребёнка с зонтиками)
 1 реб.        Туча потемнела
                  Хмурится и злится!
                  Наша группа дождика
                  Вовсе не боится!
2реб.          Мы под зонтик встали.
                 Весело смеёмся!
                 Ближе к воспитателю
                  И  друг к дружке жмёмся!
3реб.          Туча улетела.
                  Дождик прекратился!
                  Зонтик воспитателя
                  Хлопнул и закрылся!
ВЕД. Ребята, я хочу вам предложить поиграть в весёлую осеннюю игру " Убеги от дождя"

 ( Игра командная. В команде 5-6 человек Для каждой команды нужнн зонт и пара калош большого размера, чтобы игрок в обуви мог в них влезть без проблем. По команде ддети в колошах и с зонтом а руках добегоют до определённого места. Возращаясь на исходную позицию снимают калоши и отдают их и зонт следующему игроку.) 
ВЕД. Ой, ребята, тише- тише! Что-то странное я слышу...

Под музыку в зал забегает Избушка -на- курьих ножках.За ней следом бежит Баба Яга и держится за бок.

Б.Я.   Погоди же ты, Избушка! 
        Догоню, хоть я старушка! 
        Ты, Избушка не перечь.
         Дай войти и лечь на печь!
( Избушка хихикает, машет рукой и убегает из зала. Б.Я. качает головой, садится на пенёк и "горюет".

ВЕД. Добрый день, бабушка!
Б.Я. Да какой же он добрый? 
      Мы с избушкой не в ладах! 
       Я - бултых! Она- кудах!
        Весь день бегаем по лесу.
        И пугаем бедных птах!

ВЕД. Да, непорядок! Ребята, нам нужно на празднике плохое настроение? ( Дети отвечают)
       Конечно, нет! мы очень любим улыбаться и радоваться жизни!

Б.Я. А мне дети не указ! Да и моей избе - тоже! Вон она что хочет. то и делает! ВЕД. Да, бабуля, хозяин тебе нужен, чтобы дом в руках держать!

 Б.Я. Хозяин? Ну конечно, домохозяин!!! ( радуется).
       Нужен бабке домовой!
       Чтобы жил всегда со мной!
       Ведь вдвоём-то жить сподручно!
       И приятно, и нескучно!( смотрит на ведущую) Ну а где же его взять?

ВЕД. ( обращается к детям) Ребята, где по- вашему должен жить домовой? Точно, в каком- нибудь доме!

Б.Я. Побежала я его искать!!! ( убегает)

Под музыку в зал заходит Домовёнок Кузя.

Кузя:  Куда я попал?

ВЕД. Ты кто такой? И что с тобой произошло? 

Кузя:    Мы как пробило 12
            Из-за печки вышли с братцем

----------

Лебедева Анастасия (27.08.2020), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## nastiabar

Я- Кузьма, а он- Нафаня!
                             Вот и вся моя компания!
                             Мы с Нафаней дружно спали.
                             Видим, домик наш сломали!
                             Лишь осталась свечка, кочерго, да печка!   
                             Хоть и горько было, братцы!
                             Но решил за дело взяться.
                             Взял метлу, чтоб подмести, 
                              А она меня- нести!
                             Лишь взмахнул- и полетели!
                             Долго были мы в пути!
                              но куда. однако, сели?
 ВЕД:   Ты попал в осенний лес. Посмотри, как умеют танцевать наши волшебные листочки!

                                ТАНЕЦ ЛИСТОЧКОВ.

( В зал заходит Б.Я.)

Б.Я.:  Милый, косатик!Да куда же ты делся? Кузенька, сынок. тебя дом дожидается! Только я его поймать не могу!Помогт, миленький!!!

Кузя:   Встань, изба, передо мной!
           Словно лист перед травой!
( Избушка марширует под музыку и останавливается перед Кузей)

Кузя обходит Избушку и охая, ворчит: Пол не мела, стол не скребла!
                   Горшки- побиты, сковородки не мыты!
                   По тебе, Баба Яга. метла плачет!!!
(обходит избушку сзади)
                   Овощи не собраны, кусты не оборваны
                    Поросло всё сорняком...

Б.Я. Ты ругаешь, Кузьма, поделом!
ВЕД. Не ссорьтесь, мы вам поможем овощи собрать и перенести.

ИГРА-АТТРАКЦИОН " Собери и перенеси овощи"

После игры Б.Я. прихорашивается, украшает себя бусами и ярким платком.

Б.Я. Ой, счастье- то привалило!!1 Как дружно все взялись за дело!

Кузя: Я же домовой, а домовые в дом счастье приносят!

Б.Я.  Да и я всё успела! Самоварчик поставила, ложечки новенькие серебристые положила, прянички медовые напекла! Теперь уже изба от нас никуда не убежит! Кузенька, давай ребят пригласим чайку попить!

Кузя: Ой, гости дорогие! Пойдёмте в группу чай пить. конфетки шоколадные, вафельки хрустящие и прямички настоящие кушать!!!

( В группу проходит чаепитие).

----------

Лебедева Анастасия (27.08.2020), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## nastiabar

Козочка:                       Ме-е-е-е! Какой же ты сухой!
                                     Лист осенний, золотой!
                                    Не годишься мне на ужин!
                                     Не возьму, ты мне не нужен!

ВЕД.                             Ходит Петя- петушок.
                                    Видит жёлтенький листок.
                                   Наступила осень...
                                    Жёлтый листик просит:

 Жёлтый листик:             Я- листочек золотой!
                                     Кто возьмёт меня с собой?
                                    Ветер меня гонит.
                                    Ветер меня кружит
                                     Неужели больше я
                                    Никому не нужен?

Петушок:                       Не могу тебя я взять.
                                    Листья жёлтые клевать
                                    Кажется не вкусно!
                                    Лучше где-нибудь найду
                                    Я листок капустный.

ВЕД.                              Дует, дует ветерок.
                                     Гонит жёлтенький листок.
                                    В норку ёжик торопился.
                                     Рядом листик закружился.

Ж. листик6                     Я- листочек золотой!
                                     Кто возьмёт меня с собой?
                                     Ветер меня гонит.
                                     Ветер меня кружит.
                                     Неужели больше я 
                                     никому не нужен?

ВЕД.                              Ёжик почесал за ухом...


Ёжик:                            У меня тепло и сухо!
                                     В норке сладко спать зимой.
                                     Я возьму тебя с собой.
                                     У меня постель из моха.
                                     Будет мне с тобой неплохо.
                                     Под колючки положу
                                     Будет сладко спать ежу!

ВЕД.                                По тропинке по лесной
                                      Ёжик катится домой!
                                       Чтоб успеть до стужи...
                                      Рядом жёлтый лист летит.
                                      В норку к ёжику спешит.
                                      Очень рад, что он ему
                                      Пригодился! НУЖЕН!!!

                        ТАНЕЦ ЛИСТОЧКОВ,


ВЕД.                  Кто-то к нам сюда бежит!
                         Кто-то к нам сюда спешит
                         Хлопнем, топнем поскорей!
                         Пусть отыщут нас быстрей!
   (Дети топают и хлопают. Под музыку в зал вбегает девочка- Тучка.

ТУЧКА:                Я- тучка осенняя синяя-синяя!
                           Пусть- небольшая,
                          Но очень сильная!
                          Если только захочу,
                          Всех вас дождиком смочу!
 ( бежит и " брызгает" на детей синим и белым султанчиком.)


                         ВЕД:     Тучка, тучка, подожди!
                                     Убери свои дожди!
                                     Мы про дождик песню знаем!
                                     И тебе её подарим!

                  Песня  " Озорной дождик"

Тучка:                          Какая интересная песенка!
                                    Спасибо вам, ребята!!
                                    Дождик, дождик
                                    Целый день 
                                    Барабанит в стёкла!
                                     Вся земля. вся земля
                                    От дождя промокла!

ВЕД.      А мы зонтики возьмём
            Под дождём играть начнём!

 ИГРА_ АТТРАКЦИОН " Не промочи ножки"

ВЕД. А теперь, ребятки!
        Отгадайте загадки!

 (4-5 загадок)

Последняя про мухомор.

ВЕД. Вот и в нашем лесу появился грибок. Давайте о нем дружно споём.

Песня- хоровод " Мухоморчик"

Под музыку в зал заходит Осень.

        ОСЕНЬ             Здравствуйте, мои друзья!
                              Я пригласила вас в свои владения!
                              Вот...мы в лесу!


На полу " Речка"
Осень на неё показывает

ОСЕНЬ:         Сквозь чащу реченька бежит
                    Она шумит, ворчит, журчит...
                    И что-то нам всем говорит:

РЕЧКА ( Голос в записи на магнитофоне)
                     Дружок,дружок!
                      Не поленись!
                    Быстрей за удочку берись!
                    Работа эта нелегка.
                    Поймай к обеду окунька!

----------

Natallive (25.10.2016), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## nastiabar

Забрось подальше поплавок, но не усни ты, мой дружок!
                            Знай в речке много окуньков.
                            Хороший будет твой улов!

ОСЕНЬ детям:         Сейчас назначим рыбака,
                            Задача это нелегка!
                             Считалку прочитаем и рыбака узнаем!
                            Ночью -темень, ночью - тишь!
                            Рыбка, рыбка, где ты спишь?
                            Лисий след ведёт к норе!
                             След собачий- к конуре!
                           Белки след ведёт к дуплу
                           Мышки- к дырочке в полу!
                           Жаль, что в речке на воде,
                           Нет следов твоих нигде!
                           рыбака мы позовём
                           И следы твои найдём!

( Выходит РЫБАК- взрослый)
    ОСЕНЬ:    Вот и рыбак, что за чудак?
                  Смелее проходи и рыбку - лови!
                  Рыбак удочку берёт( Рыбак все делает по тексту)
                  Быстро к реченьке идёт!
                  Присел рыбак на берегу
                  Сидит тихонько, ни гу-гу!
                   Сидит часок, сидит- другой...
                  В ведёрке рыбки ни одной!
                  Чтоб рыбку шумом не вспугнуть,
                  Решил на солнышке вздремнуть

( Осень подходит к рыбаку и трогает его за плечо)
                  Ну и горе- рыболов!
                   Где ж тут думать про улов?
( Рыболов потягивается)

Осень:        Вот проснулся рыболов
                  Рыбку он тащить готов!
                  Тащит! Пуст крючок- хоть плачь...
                  На крючок попался мяч!
            ( Рыбак снимает мяч с крючка, выбрасывает его.

Осень:       Рыболов сидит и под нос ворчит..

Рыболов:     Ну и речка ты, река!
                  Подвела ты рыбака!
( качает головой)

 Осень:       Не печалься, гнев уйми!
                  Ты по берегу пройди!
                  если место поменять и надежды не терять
                  И конечно уж не спать.
                   рыбку сможешь ты поймать!

( Рыбак   садится на новом месте)

Осень:         Удочку забрось-ка вновь!
                   Будет, будет здесь улов!


Рыбак:         Клюёт! Клюёт!

( Вытягивает старую шляпу).

Осень:          Ах ты, горе- рыболов!
                    Что же это за улов?

Рыбак:        Это шляпа для меня!
                  Наряжусь-ка в шляпу я!( пританцовывает в шляпе)

Осень:        Вижу я, неплох улов!
                  И ты- ловкий рыболов!
                  а когда же мой дружок
                  Будет пойман окунёк!
(Рыбак забрасывает удочку в 3 раз)

Рыбак:        Клюёт! клюёт!

( Вытаскивает " Рыбку" - сюрприз, в ней яблоки.

Осень:       Славно мы повеселились!
                  Очень крепко подружились!
                 Поплясали, поиграли!
                 Все вокруг друзьями стали1

Рыбак Нам пора уже прощаться, в путь- дорогу собираться! До свидания! ( Угощают детей яблоками)

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Грибы /куклы на ширме/

Участвуют куклы: бабушка, девочка, грибы-мухоморы
 Лес. На переднем плане елка и куст. Под елкой пять мухоморов. Под кустом три белых гриба.
1-й мухомор.
 Какие мы красивые! Ни один гриб в лесу не может с нами сравниться по красоте.
2-й мухомор.
 Да, ни у одного из них нет таких ярких, красных шапочек.
3-й мухомор.
 Трудно пройти мимо и не заметить нас.4-й мухомор.
 Я боюсь, что придут в лес люди, увидят  и сорвут нас. Мы не можем не понравиться.
5-й мухомор.
 Посмотрите, какие безобразные грибы  под соседним кустом.
3-й мухомор.
 Какие у них некрасивые, темные шапочки!
2-й мухомор.
 А какие уродливые, толстые ноги!
5-й мухомор.
 Да, на них неприятно смотреть!

Выходит девочка с корзиночкой, за ней бабушка.

Девочка (замечает мухоморы)
 Бабушка, смотри, какие красивые грибы!
Бабушка (поспешно)
 Не дотрагивайся до них, внученька. Это ядовитые грибы. Если их съест человек, он отравится, И для животных они вредны и даже для насекомых. Потому их и называют мухоморами. Не трогай их! Не пачкай руки.
Девочка.
 А я это и не знала. Ну, пойдем дальше. (Подходит к кусту, под которым растут белые грибы.) Бабушка, смотри, еще грибы! Темные! Они, наверно, тоже ядовитые!
Бабушка.
 Нет, внученька. Это самые хорошие грибы. Их называют боровиками или белыми грибами.
Девочка.
 Их можно трогать руками?
Бабушка.
 Можно! Сорви их и положи в корзиночку.
Девочка.
 Ну, грибы-боровики, полезайте в мою корзиночку. (Срывает грибы и кладет в корзину.)
Бабушка.
 Пожарим грибы, хороший завтрак у нас будет.
Девочка (подходит к мухоморам)
 А вы хоть и красивые, да никому не нужны. (Уходит)

Примечание.
 Грибы, елку и куст можно сделать из картона (плоскостными)
 К ним подклеивают палочки, которые вставляются в отверстия грядки. Каждый мухомор вырезается отдельно. «Говорящий» мухомор слегка покачивается.
 Бабушка и девочка — обыкновенные куклы-петрушки.

А.  Колобова

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Ольга2011

Праздник Осени                           2011-2012уч.г
                                    мл.-ср.гр                                            47д/с
Дети ср.гр  «Улыбка» - гр.з Суворовой  входят в зал
Дети ср.гр:     1. Мы долго ждали этот день
                            Весёлый , суетливый.
                            И он стучится в двери к нам 
                           Осенний и красивый! 
                        2.Всё готово к празднику,
                           Зал нарядный ждёт
                           Сейчас и самых маленьких
                           Поезд привезёт!

«Поезд» - появляется мл.гр

Дети ср.гр:     1. Бродит в роще листопад
                            По кустам и клёнам
                            Скоро он заглянет в сад
                            Золотистым звоном
                        2. Соберём из листьев веер
                            Яркий и красивый,
                            Пробежит по листьям ветер
                            Лёгкий и игривый
                        3. И послушно ветру в след
                            Листья улетают
                            Значит лета больше нет,
                            Осень наступает!

Песня «Золотой листопад» - Евтодьевой

Дети мл.гр:      В праздник осенний  гостью  мы ждём
                         Давайте мы  песней её  позовём!

Песня «Осенние подарки» - Караваевой
(кол.23/2001-2)

Дети садятся на места

Ребёнок ср.гр:         В платье пёстром, золотистом.
                                  Осень к нам явилась в зал
                                  Как прекрасная царица,
                                  Открывающая бал!

Под пение птиц появляется Осень 

Осень:                    Что за прелесть эти птички,
под.гр                     Как стараются,поют,
                                Весь бы день на них смотрела,
                                Но пора мне в дальний путь!

                      Песня Осени «Осень как рыжая кошка» -Куликовой
                          (кол.23/2001-15)

                                Добрый день всем добрым людям,
                                Пусть весёлым праздник будет,
                                Осень щедрую встречайте,
                                Дружно хлопать начинайте

                                  Пляска Осени

Осень:                      Ох, устала, но друзья, отдыхать мне нельзя.
                                  Лес мне надо обойти, всё в порядок привести,
                                  Без меня вы не грустите, все листочки соберите,
                                  А как только я приду с вами вместе попляшу!

                                    Осень убегает

Дети мл.гр:               1. Осень, осень в лес пришла,
 в руках листочки        Листья с клёна сорвала,
                                       Закружила их легко,
                                       Разбросала далеко
                                  2.  Мы в лесу всё уберём
                                       Все листочки соберём!
                                   3. Побежали в уголочек 
                                       Спрячемся за свой листочек,
                                       Нас там осень не найдёт,
                                       Она поищет и уйдёт!

                        Дети прячутся в уголочке. Выбегает осень.

Осень:                   Ну, ребята , как дела?
                               Ну а где же детвора?
                               Их, нигде, нигде не видно,
                               До чего же мне обидно
                               Я за кустик загляну,
                               Может там ребят найду!

                                    Дети встают и говорят хором

Дети мл.гр:              По лесочку мы гуляли,
                                  и листочки собирали
                                  Все листочки разные 
                                  Золотые красные.
                                  Правда листья хороши, 
                                   Вместе с нами  попляши!

                   Танец с листочками мл.гр – кол.26/2002 -6

                       Появляются дворники – мл.гр

Дворники:        1.  Работа наша не простая,
мл.гр                      Мы детский садик украшаем,
                           2. Всегда мы на своём посту
                               Соблюдаем чистоту.

                    Дворники собирают листья в кучку.

Осень:                    Вы меня все ждали, и по мне скучали,
                                Потому мои друзья я подарок принесла,
                                Колоски пшеничные, спелые, душистые,
                                Ну-ка хлебушек, расти, всех порадуй на Руси!

Танец с колосками – «Клумба» Росси

Осень:              Потрудились вы на славу,
                          В поле чисто всё убрали
                          Вы ребята молодцы,
                          Всем спасибо от  души.
                          А теперь нам в путь пора
                          Ждут повсюду нас друзья
                          Малыши, скорей вставайте
                          От  меня не отставайте.

                                    «Едем к бабушке в деревню» - гр.з Бурениной мл.гр

Входит дед Сысой с Козой – ст.гр

Дед:                     Расступись народ честной,
                             Не пыли дорожка,
                             В гости к вам с Козой идём
                             Погулять немножко
                             Я не сам иду, я Козу веду,
                             Где Коза ходит, там жито родит
                               Где Коза рогами, там жито стогами,
                               Где Коза ногою, там жито копною!

                     «Ливенская полька» - пляска деда и Козы
                                с к муз. Коза падает

                                Ой, Коза моя упала,
                                С голоду наверно отощала?

Осень:                   А что твоей Козе надо?
Дед:                       Моей Козе немного надо:
                              Решето овса, наверх колбаса,
                              Три куска сала, чтоб коза встала,
                              А то совсем отощала!

Осень:                  Ребята, давайте покормим козочку.

             Дети подходят к Козе – она топает ногами , дети убегают
                 (дети идут 2-мя группами в 1-ом кругу)

Осень:                Твоя Коза вредничает, капризничает, она есть совсем не                                        
                            не хочет. Ребята давайте подразним Козу.

                               «Шла Коза по мостику» - 1-ый р.-ср.гр
                                                                            2-ой р –мл.гр

Осень:                      Не обижайся дедушка, но очень вредная твоя Коза, веди                                                                                                               её на перевоспитания!

Дед:                         Эх, Коза, Коза! Как же стыдно за тебя!
                                 Пошли домой!

                             Дед и Коза уходят

Осень:                  Ребята, вы хотите в лесу побывать,
                             И новую сказку о лесе узнать?

Ребёнок ср.гр:           В путь нам снова всем пора
                                   Уезжаем детвора,
                                   Ждёт нас с вами добрый лес,
                                   Где полным-полно чудес.

                  «Весёлые путешественники» - гр.з  Бурениной ср.гр

             В к.танца появляется Гном под ворохом листьев

Осень:               Посмотрите-ка друзья, ворох листьев вижу я,
                           Все присядем, отдохнём, а затем гулять пойдём!

                             Дети пытаются присесть на ворох листьев.
                             Просыпается гном, дети присаживаются на корточки

Гном:                  Кто же мне пришёл мешает спать?
                            Кто гуляет здесь опять?
                            Вот сейчас вас догоню, 
                            И в мешок свой посажу!

                                    Дети убегают на места.

                            Раздать зонтики мл.гр

Осень:                Милый гномик, извини,
                            И на нас ты не кричи,
                            Мы с тобой хотим играть
                            Веселится и плясать!

Гном:                  Я в лесу всё охраняю,
                            Я природу защищаю
                            Стерегу и лес и луг,
                            Здесь мой дом  и в нём уют,
                            Но друзьям всегда я рад 
                            Поделится с вами рад,
                            Ягодами и грибами
                            И осенними дарами!
                            В хоровод скорей вставайте
                            Песню громко запевайте!

                                  Хоровод «Гном»

                            Вбегает дождик – ср.гр

Осень:                 Милый гномик посмотри
                             Дождик скачет по дорожке,
                             Он намочит наши ножки.
                             Надо нам скорей бежать, 
                             Зонтик быстро открывать!

Дети мл.гр:        1.Первые дождинки
                              Капают на крыше,
                             Дождь пошёл сильнее,
                             А потом потише
                          2.Намочил все улицы,
                             И в саду дорожки
                             Нам не страшен дождик
                             Есть у нас сапожки.
                         3.А ещё есть зонтик
                            Плащ не промокает,
                            Человек не сахар,
                            Под дождём не тает!

                           «Танец с зонтиками» - гр.з – муз.с диска Верджак

Гном:                  Вот и закончился дождь!
                            А теперь играть пора,
                            Есть тут смелая детвора?
                            Вы скорей ко мне идите,
                            Зонт открыть мне помогите

Осень:                 Только ноги берегите,
                             В лужах их не промочите

                            «Игра перепрыгни через лужи и открой зонтик»

Гном:                   Молодцы! Все прыгали высоко и далеко!
                             А теперь я загадаю вам загадки. 
                            Осень, ты не видела моей  волшебной книги и очков?   

Осень:                 Не эту ли, книгу милый гном ты ищешь?
Гном:                   Эту, эту! И так слушайте внимательно:
                              Коренастый, в шляпе новой 
                              Гриб в бору растёт сосновом. 
                              Рады бабушка и дед: 
                           – Будет праздничный обед! 
                              Ой, схватили белки вмиг 
                              Этот белый...
Дети:   Боровик
 Гном:                 Вдоль лесных дорожек
                            Много белых ножек
                            В шляпках разноцветных,
                            Издали приметных.
                            Кто в серой, кто в зелёной,
                            Кто в розовой, кто в жёлтой
                           Ты их бери, не мешкай,
                           Ведь это – ...
Дети:       Сыроежки!

Осень:           Вы друзья мои вставайте
                       По дорожкам погуляйте
                       Где увидите грибок,
                        Соберите в кузовок!

                 «По грибы» - гр.з Любич ср.гр
                          Одеть сказку ср.гр
Осень:            А теперь отгадайте мою загадку:
                              Возле леса на опушке,
                              Украшая тёмный бор,
                              Вырос пёстрый как петрушка,
                              Ядовитый…….                                                                                 

Дети:                     Мухомор!
Дети ср.гр:        Дети по лесу гуляли,
                           А грибочки им кивали
                           Просят деток их собрать,
                           Вместе с ними поплясать!

                    «Танец Поссорились и помирились» - мл.гр
Гном:               Вы корзиночки берите и грибочки собирите

                                  Игра «Собери грибы в корзинку»                      
                                Внести яблоньку
Гном:               А теперь мои друзья, 
                         Есть сюрприз у меня,
                         Сказку я вам расскажу,
                         Расскажу и покажу.
Осень:              Сказки любят все на свете,
                          Посмотреть хотите дети?

Гном:                Маленькая девочка яблоньку сажала, 
                          И водичкой поливала!

                       Вбегает  девочка ср.гр с лейкой.

Таня:                  Вот и осень наступила,
                           Яблочки позолотила,
                           Буду яблочки срывать,
                           Чтобы деток угощать!
Ребятки, я пойду за корзиночкой, а вас прошу присмотреть за           яблонькой, чтобы яблоньку не обижали, чтобы яблочки не рвали!

                          Таня убегает, появляется медведь.
Медведь:               Что за чудо вижу я,
                               Яблонька, красавица,
                               Съем-ка, яблочко сейчас,
                               Мишеньке понравится.

Гном:           Ребята, давайте прогоним Мишку, будем лаять, как  собачки.

                                            Дети лают.
Медведь:         Видно сторож здесь хорош,
                         Еле ноги унесёшь,
                         Убегаю, убегаю,
                         Яблоки вам оставляю!

                           Медведь убегает, появляется лиса.

Лиса:                 Что за чудо вижу я,
                           Яблонька, красавица,
                           Съем-ка яблочко сейчас,
                           Лисоньке понравится!

Осень:               Давайте, ребята, лисичку пугать. Будем в ладошки громко
                          хлопать, она и убежит.  

                                   Дети хлопают в ладоши.

Лиса:                 Видно сторож здесь хорош,
                           Еле ноги унесёшь,
                           Убегаю, убегаю, 
                           Яблоки вам оставляю.

               Лиса убегает, появляется Петушок.

Петушок:            Что за чудо вижу я,
                             Яблонька, красавица,
                             Съем-ка, яблочко сейчас,
                             Петушку понравится.

Гном:                  Ребята, давайте ножками потопаем,
                             Петушок испугается и убежит.

                            Дети топают ногами.
Петушок:             Видно сторож здесь хорош,
                              Еле ноги унесёшь,
                              Убегаю, убегаю,
                              Яблоки вам оставляю.
                       Петушок убегает, появляется зайчик.
Заяц:         Я серый зайчишка,
                  Ужасный трусишка,
                  Быстро по лесу скакал,
                  От лисицы убегал!
                  Что за чудо вижу я?
                  Яблонька –красавица,
                  Съем-ка, яблочко сейчас,
                  Заиньке понравится.

Осень:        Ребята, давайте как волчата выть:У-у-у! Зайка испугается и убежит.

                                     Дети воют как волчата.
Заяц:         Видно сторож здесь хорош,
                  Еле ноги унесёшь,
                  Убегаю, убегаю,
                 Яблоки вам оставляю!

Осень и Гном:    Стой-ка, заинька- дружок     
                             Приходи-ка на лужок 
                             В хоровод всех собирай,
                             Песню дружно начинай!

                     Хоровод «Яблонька» -кол. Осенняя пора -13

Осень:                  Вы и пели и плясали,
                             Стихи дружно нам читали,
Гном:                   Вам гостинцы принесли,
                             Угощайтесь от души.

               Осень и Гном вносят гостинцы

Осень:                Повесилилась я с вами,позабавилась,
                           А теперь мне пора делами заниматься.
Гном:                 А я тебе Осень помогу!
Хором:              Приезжайте к нам, не забывайте нас.
                                      До следующего года!

               Дети садятся на паровоз и уезжают из зала. Осень и Гном машут     рукой-прощаются.

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Ольга2011

Праздник Осени  «Колобок в осеннем лесу»  ср.гр                    2010-11 уч.г



 Под муз. «Паровоз» Суворовой дети входят в зал

Вед:        1.    Закружились тихо листья
                      Жёлтые, багряные
                      И река течёт не быстро,
                      Прячась за туманами
2.	А в лесу её встречает
Дремлющее озеро
И рассвет всё освещает
Перламутром розовым


Дети:          1. Мы простились с тёплым летом,
                        Уже осень к нам пришла.
                        Золотисто-красным цветом
                         Всё раскрасила она.

2.	Тонкой кистью, как художник,
Расписала все цветы.
Только гордый подорожник
Свой зелёный цвет хранит.

3.	Так давайте своей песней
К себе Осень позовём.
Станет всё вокруг чудесней!
Осень, мы тебя так ждём!

Дети хором:     Осень, мы тебя так ждём!


            Песня «Листопадная» - Евтодьевой
                    (дети садятся на места)

             Появляется Осень  с песней –муз. Морозовой

Осень:           Слышу, слышу и спешу!
                       Вам подарки я несу:
                       Много фруктов, овощей,
                       Сладких ягод для детей.
                       А ещё вам подарю 
                       Сегодня сказочку свою.
                       Мир волшебный, открывайся!
                       Моя сказка, начинайся!

          Из дома выходит бабка и дед. Садятся на лавочки.

Осень:             Бабка с дедом дружно жили,
                         Только без детей тужили.
                         Не было детей у них
                         Таких весёлых, озорных.
                            Вот как – то раз они сидели
                            И на улицу глядели.
                            Дед сидел, сидел и встал
                            И такую речь сказал.

Дед:                    Бабка, милая, пойди
                            Печь пожарче затопи,
                            Испеки мне колобок,
                            Колобок румяный бок.

Бабка:                 Что, ты дед совсем сдурел.
                             Ишь, чего ты захотел!
                             Успокойся ты и сядь – 
                             Где муки  - то нынче взять.
                             Без муки-то, дед ты знаешь – 
                             Ничего не испечёшь!

Осень:                  В поле дружно мы пойдем
                              Колосочки соберём.
                              Эй, ребята выходите,
                              Деду с бабой помогите!

              Танец с колосками – гр.з Медковой

Осень:                  Вот вам белая мука
                              Для большого колобка
                              Поспел новый урожай – 
                              Беги, Бабка, выпекай!

Дед:                       Вот спасибо тебе, Осень!
                               Мы в муку яичко бросим

Бабка:                    На сметане замешу,
                               В жарку печку посажу
                               Потом маслом оболью,
                               На окошке остужу!

                Бабка месит колобок – ставит на окошко.

Дед:                       Ох, какой же Колобок,
                               У него румяный бок
                               Он такой, как я хотел,
                               Я от счастья бы запел
                               Бабку в пляске закручу
                               Всех на танец приглашу!

                    Танец с ложками и платочками – Крупениной ( муз. Из-под дуба)

Осень:                  Пока дружно вы плясали
                              Колобок- то  убежал.
                              По тропиночке лесной
                              Он пустился в путь большой
                             Рад, что убежать сумел,
                             И громко песенки запел.

                       Песенка Колобка – Морозовой.
                               (внести ёлочки)
                       Появляются зайчики с песней – Евдотьевой
1 заяц:               Колобок – хвастунишка,
                          Ты и вправду молодец!
                           И румяный и душистый,
                           Мягкий, аппетитный, пышный.

2 заяц:                Так и хочется скорей
                           Съесть тебя в кругу друзей.
                            Ну-ка к нам ты подойди,
                            Свою песню заведи.

Колобок:             Вы, зайчишки, подождите,
                             Лучше танец посмотрите.
                             Эй, листочки помогайте,
                             Меня скушать не давайте.


                 Танец с листочками – Вихаревой. (сб. «Колокольчик»)

1 Заяц:                Как красиво мой дружок
                            Ты танцуешь, Колобок

2 Заяц:                С миром дальше отправляйся,
                            Только нам не попадайся.

Осень:                  А чтоб голод вас не мучил,
                              Свежих овощей вам куча!

                 Зайцы с корзинкой овощей убегают.

  Осень :                   Дальше Колобок помчался – 
                                 С Зайцами –то задержался!
                                 Громко песенку запел
                                 О том, что он умён и смел!
                                 А навстречу Волк-волчище,
                                 По лесу весь день он рыщет.

                            «Колобок» - Евдотьевой

Волк:                    Колобок-хвастунишка,
                              Ты и вправду молодец –
                              И румяный, и душистый,
                              Мягкий, аппетитный, пышный.
                               Я, пожалуй, съем тебя.
                               Я не ел уже три дня!
Колобок:                  Ой,ой, ой! Ты лютый зверь,
                                  А я шустрый -  ты поверь.
                                  Все твои задания 
                                  Исполню со старанием!

Волк:                         Хоть и хочется мне кушать,
                                   Но задания послушай
                                   Ты по лесу походи,
                                    И грибочки мне найди.

Колобок:                     Ой, ребята, помогайте,
                                     Меня скушать не давайте.

Ребёнок:                      Дождик, дождик припусти,
                                     Пусть растут  в лесу грибы
                                     Надо друга выручать
                                     Будем дружно мы плясать.  

                             Танец с дождинками – гр.з Любич  

Осень:                        После дождика всегда
                                    Растут  грибы в лесу друзья,
                                    Корзинки быстро вы берите
                                    Грибочки дружно соберите!

Волк:                           И в правду, шустрый! Ну, давай, 
                                     Пока я добрый -  убегай!
                                     Но только сильно не гордись –
                                     С друзьями славой поделись.

Колобок:                        Да, спасибо вам, друзья!
                                       Спасли от Волка вы меня!

Осень:                            Чтоб голод твой унять немножко,
                                        Подарю пирожков тебе лукошко.

Осень:                             И снова Колобок в пути,
                                         Вокруг деревья и кусты
                                         И солнце светит в небе ясно, 
                                         И жизнь свободна и прекрасна!
                                         Вот мишка вышел на дорожку 
                                         И видит колобка дружочка.

                    Появляется Медведь с песней –Евдотьевой

Медведь:                           Это кто тут распевает-
                                           Лапу мне сосать мешает?
                                            Это ты  Колобок,
                                            Очень вовремя, дружок –

Колобок:                            Ой,ой,ой, да тут Медведь
                                            Хватит миленький реветь.
                                             Лучше вместе поиграем,
                                              И детей поразвлекаем !

                                        Игра «У медведя во бору»

Медведь:                              Заигрался в лес пора,
                                               До свидания детвора.
                                               А тебе скажу, дружок,
                                               Развесёлый Колобок:
                                               Ты хороший и игривый,
                                                Будь всегда таким счастливым!

Осень:                                    Чтобы ты поправился немного,
                                                Подарю я банку мёда!

                              Осень дарит   Медведю мёд.

Осень:                                 Снова скачет Колобок
                                             Весело сверкает бок
                                             Он бежал, бежал, бежал,
                                             И Лисичку повстречал!

                                      Песенка  Колобка

Лиса:                                    Это, что тут за певец?
                                              Ох, какой ты молодец!
                                               Как зовут тебя дружок?

Колобок:                               Я – весёлый Колобок!
                                               Хорошо мне так в лесу,
                                               Громко песеню я пою

Лиса:                                      А что пел –не слыхать,
                                                Надо ближе тебе встать
                                                Подойди ко мне, дружок,
                                                Поднимись – ка на пенёк,
                                                Снова песенку мне спой,
                                                 А я послушаю, друг мой.

                 Колобок забирается на пенёк. Вбегает дед и баба.

Дед и баба:                            Вот он наш родной сынок,
                                                Наш любимый Колобок!

Дед:                                         Сколько мы тебя искали,
                                                 Все тропинки обежали.
                                                 Зайца, Волка повстречали
                                                 И медведя увидали.

Бабка:                                      Ты не верь плутовке рыжей.
                                                 Очень хитрая она
                                                  Ей не песенка нужна – 
                                          Хочет съесть тебя она.

Дед и Баба:                       Уходи скорей отсюда,
                                           А то будет тебе худо!


                                                Лиса убегает.

Баба:                                Ты зачем убежал?
                                          С дедом нас перепугал.
                                          Съела бы тебя Лиса,
                                           Ух! Бесстыжие глаза.

Колобок:                           Я пошёл погулять,
                                           Чтобы мир большой узнать.
                                            Посмотреть леса, поля,
                                            Как живёт наша Земля!

Дед:                                     Будешь ты нам как сыночек,
                                             Наш любимый Колобочек!

Баба:                                    Будешь песни распевать,
                                             Нашу старость согревать1

Осень:                                  Вот и сказочке конец,
                                              А кто слушал, молодец!
                                              На прощанье  друзьям, 
                                              Подарю подарки.
                                              Про меня не забывайте,
                                              Ко мне в гости приезжайте.

                        Осень дарит подарки и уходит.
                               дети уходят из зала.

----------

Лебедева Анастасия (27.08.2020), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Ольга2011

Праздник осени                                 мл.-ср.гр
                                                                                                            2010-11 уч.год

                        Под муз.  «Польки»  вбегают дети ср.гр

Дети ср.гр:           1.Осень каждый год приходит,
     Праздник за руку приводит.
     Песенки свои поет,
     Танцевать с собой зовет.
  2. Все мы рады этим встречам,
    «Здравствуй, Осень», – говорим
     И сегодня с малышами
     Праздник встретить мы хотим.

Все хором:               Малыши скорей идите 
                                 И на празднике спляшите.

                     Под муз. «Паровоз» -гр.з Суворовой входят дети мл.гр

Дети ср.гр:          1.     Вот и осень наступила
                         Вслед за летом точно в срок
                               И в садах позолотила 
                               Каждый маленький листок.
2.	Бродит в роще листопад
По кустам и клёнам
Скоро он заглянет в сад
Золотистым звоном
3.	Соберём из листьев веер
Яркий и красивый
Пробежит по листьям ветер
Лёгкий и игривый.
4.	И послушно ветру в след
Листья улетают
Значит, лета больше нет
Осень наступает!

     Песня       «Листопадная» - Евтодьевой.

  Дети мл.гр:            1. Вот и капли-капитошки  
          Застучали по дорожке, 
          Тучки собираются –
                                      Дождик начинается.  
                                   2. Тучка, тучка подожди
                                       Убери свои дожди
                                       Мы про дождик песню знаем
                                       И гостям её подарим!

     Песня       «Колючий дождик» - Евтодьевой.

                    Дети садяться на стульчики.

Дети ср.гр:                1. Сказок много есть на свете       
                                        Сказки очень любят дети
                                        По царевну  и царицу
                                        Про прекрасную Жар – птицу.
2.	 Любят слушать ребятишки
 Про лисичку и зайчишку.
 Мы рассказывать вам станем
 Про царевну – несмеяну,
                                  3.   Как в лесу она жила
 Слёзы горькие лила.
 Только чтоб её найти, 
 Надо в лес нам всем идти.

                               Танец   «Сказочный лес» - гр.з Любич ср.гр

                      Фонограмма птичьих голосов появл. Несмеяна с песней.

Осень-несмеяна:       Я живу в своей избушке
     под.гр                    На полянке у опушке,
                                    И чего ни захочу – 
                                    Вмиг тот час же получу.
                                    Что сейчас мне пожелать?
                                     Стану плакать я опять.

Бабушка:                     Что ты, внучка, слёзы льёшь?
под.гр                           И не ешь ты, и не пьёшь.
                                      Хочешь  ягод принесу?
                                      Много нынче их в лесу.
Осень – несмеяна:      Ничего я не хочу
                                     Лучше снова пореву!
                                     У-у-у-у-у-у-у-у..........

Дети мл.гр:     1.     Вот и осень наступила, 
     Нам листочки подарила. 
     Листья в воздухе летают, 
     Нас на танец приглашают.
                          2.    Осень - слёзки ты не лей,
     В хоровод иди скорей, 
     Листья шепчут и кружатся, 
     Детки пляшут и резвятся. 


                    « Танец с листочками» – Вихаревой мл.гр

Осень-несмеяна:   Ох, устала немогу,
                                Плясать больше не хочу!
                                Буду плакать громко я 
                                Поглядите на меня.

Бабушка:                 Полно, внученька моя,
                                 Посмотри, грибы какие,
                                       Все красавцы расписные.

Дети грибы ср.гр:      1.Словно рыжие сестрички
                                        Разбрелись в лесу лисички.
                                        Не одна, не две, не пять – 
                                        Всех нас не пересчитать.      
                                     2. Эй, друзья, скорей идите
                                         Да свой танец покажите,
                                         Пусть запомнят, пусть увидят
                                         Как танцует грибок Рыжик!

             Танец «Руды-рыжик» гр.з Лодцовой  ср.гр

Осень-несмеяна:            Хороши, о чём тут спор,  
                                        Но люблю я мухомор.

Мухоморы мл.гр:           1. Возле леса на опушке,
                                             Украшая тёмный бор,
                                             Вырос пёстрый, как петрушка,
                                             Ядовитый..........
дети:                                    Мухомор!
                                         2. Я в лесу стоял,
                                             Никто меня не брал,
                                             В красной шапке модной, 
                                             Никуда не годный.
                                        3.  Вы скорее к нам идите
      С мухоморами спляшите!

                                   Танец мухоморчиков – мл.гр      

Бабушка:                          Будем мы сейчас играть                                          
                                          И грибочки собирать
                                          Вы ребятки не зевайте
                                          Всё в корзинки собирайте!

                                        Игра «Собери грибы  в корзинки»

Осень-несмеяна:              Надоел мне этот гам, 
                                           Шум и суета.
                                           Вам меня не рассмешить
                                           Милые друзья!

Бабушка:                            Несмеяна, не реви,
                                            Лучше на гостей взгляни,
                                            Вот Кикимора идёт,
                                            И подруженьку ведёт!

                                           Появляется Кикимора с песней
                                             (кол.№15/1999, стр.11)

Кикимора:                           Я пришла с подружкой
                                              С лягушкой-хохатушкой!
                                              Хватит  Осень слёзы  лить
                                              Лучше будем мы дружить! 

Лягушка №1:                        Ква-ква-ква, не надо плакать
ср.гр                                      Лучше будем вместе квакать.
                                               Повторяй за мной слова:
                                               ква-ква-ква, ква-ква-ква.

Осень:                                    Ква-ква-ква-аааааааааааа!

Лягушка №1:                           Лягушата выходите,
                                                  Несмеяну рассмешите.             
                                                         Ква-ква-ква!

                           Танец лягушат -  гр.з Любич ср.гр


Кикимора Кикимора:         Я пришла с подружкой
                                              С лягушкой-хохатушкой!
                                              Хватит  Осень слёзы  лить
                                              Лучше будем мы дружить! 

                           Кикимора и Осень идут по залу.

Кикимора:                  Ой, какой красивый сад,
                                    Сколько много здесь ребят
                                    Вы друзья мне помогите 
                                    Несмеяну рассмешите!
                                    Целый день в лесу ревёт
                                    И пугает весь народ.

Осень-несмеяна:     Вам меня не рассмешить
                                  Буду слёзы снова лить!
                                  А-аааааааааа!

Дети мл.гр:                  Веселимся, не скучаем,
                                      К нам на праздник приглашаем!
                                      Будем мы сейчас плясать
                                      В ложки весело играть!

2.	Эти ложки-не для каши,
Не для супа, не для щей.
Ты игру послушай нашу, 
Сразу станет веселей!  


                                 Танец с ложками – мл.гр                                

Осень-несмеяна:       Ах, как весело плясали
                                    Грусть мою вы разогнали
                                    Будем с вами мы играть
                                    Картошку ложкой собирать!

                       Игра «Кто скорее соберёт картошку ложкой»

Кикимора:              Загадаю я ребяткам
                                 Интересную загадку:   
     Мнут и катают,
                                 В печи закаляют,
                                 Потом за столом
                                 Режут ножом. 

Дети:                      Хлеб!

Дети ср.гр:        1.  Вот он –
                                Тёплый, золотистый. 
                                В каждый дом, 
                                На каждый стол –
                                Он пожаловал – пришёл.
                          2.   В нем – Здоровье, наша сила, 
                                В нем – Чудесное тепло. 
                                Сколько рук его растило, 
                                Охраняло, берегло!  
                          3.   Хлеб ржаной, батоны, булки 
                                Не добудешь на прогулке. 
                                Люди хлеб в полях лелеют, 
                                Сил для хлеба не жалеют"..   

Танец с колосками- Дунаевского ср.гр

Дети ср.гр (хором):   Колосок,колосок,
                                    Вышел сноп пшеничный!

Снопик ср.гр:             Эй, колхозницы друзья,
                                     Выходите все сюда!
                                     Хватит вам трудиться,
                                     Будем веселиться!

                      Танец колхозниц и снопа

Кикимора:                   Видишь Осень, как в саду
                                      Веселятся дети?

Осень-несмеяна:          Не ушла бы я от вас
                                       Ни за что на свете.
                                       И забыла я совсем,
                           Что я –несмеяна.
                           И на радость  людям  всем
                           Плакать перестану.

Дети мл.гр:      1.          Очень, очень хорошо,
                                       Осень улыбается,
                                       Мы её весёлой пляской
                                        Рассмешить стараемся 
2.	Осень к нам в кружок иди,
И с дождинками спляши.

                            Танец с дождинками – гр.з  Любич мл.гр    

Кикимора:             А теперь сидите тихо,
                                Я вам сказку расскажу
                                И ещё одну загадку
                                Отгадать вас попрошу:
                                 Круглый бок, жёлтый бок,
                                 Растёт на грядке колобок
                                 Прирос к земле он крепко
                                 Что это?
Дети:                        Репка!
Осень-несмеяна:      Жил в одной деревне дед,
                                    Вместе с бабкой много лет!

                 Выходит дед и баба и садятся на лавочку перед домом.

Дед:                             Приготовь–ка баба деду,
                                     Репы пареной к обеду

                                            Бабка отмахивается

Дед:                                Зря ты мне не прикословь,
                                        Поживее приготовь!
Бабка:                              Рассердил меня ты крепко                    
                                         Кашу ешь, ну нету репки!
                                          Хочешь репу, так пойди,
                                          В огороде посади!

                                Бабка уходит, дед сажает репку и идёт спать.
                                Выбегает репка.

Репка:                       Уважаема в народе, я расту на огороде
                                   Сладкая и крепкая, называюсь репкой я!

                                  Просыпается дед

 Дед:                      Репка выросла на славу,
                               Не видал такую право!
                               Что за чудо из чудес,
                                Репка чуть не до небес
                                Дёрну, ой!
                       Пытается выдернуть репку.
                                Не тут- то было, одному не хватит силы.
                                Эх, бульдозер бы сюда-бабка ,где ты?
Бабка:                      Я сейчас!
                                         Выходит бабка
Бабка:                        Прожила я лет не мало
                                   Но такого не видала,
                                   Ухвачусь-ка я за дедку,
                                   Вместе, дружно дёрнем репку!

Дед и Баба:                Раз, вот эдак! Два вот так!
                                    Ох! Не вытянуть  ни как!

Репка:                        Уважаема в народе, 
                                   Я расту на огороде
                                   Вот какая я большая
                                   Сладкая и крепкая
                                   Называюсь репкой я!
                                   Вам с такой красавицей,
                                   Ни за что не справиться!

Бабка:                        Знать мои ослабли ручки,
                                   Позову на помощь внучку
                                   Внучка, внучка помоги,
                                   Тянуть репку поспеши!

                                        Выбегает внучка

Внучка:                     Я бегу, спешу на помощь,
                                   Где он не послушный овощь?!
                                   Мои рученьки не слабы,
                                   Ухвачусь за кофту бабы!

Хором:                       Раз вот этак, два  - вот так,
                                   Нет, не вытянуть ни как!

Внучка:                      Вот так репка, ну и овощ!
                                    Знать, придется звать на помощь.
                                    Жучка, Жучка, выходи!
                                    Репку дёргать помоги!

                                      Появляется Жучка

Жучка:                        Гав-гав-гав! Слыхал я деду
                                     Репы хочется к обеду,
                                     Гав! Помочь  готова Жучка!
                                     Уцеплюсь- ка, я за внучку .

Хором:                         Раз вот этак, два вот так,
                                      Нет, не вытащить ни как

Репка:                          Уважаема в народе, я расту на огороде,
                                      Вот какая я большая, до чего же хороша я!
                                      Сладкая и крепкая, называюсь репкой я,
                                       Вам с такой красавицей, ни за что не справиться!

Жучка!                               Гав! Придётся кликнуть кошку,
                                            Пусть потрудиться немножко,
                                            Мурка, кисонька беги,
                                            репу дёргать помоги!

                                            Появляется Мурка.

Мурка:                            Мяу, МУР, помочь я рада,
                                        Что скажите делать надо?
                                         Поняла, ответ тут прост – ухвачусь за Жучкин хвост

Все хором:                      Раз – вот этак, два – вот так,
                                         Ох, не вытянуть ни как!	

Мурка:                            Мур! без мышки нам видать
                                         С репкою не совладать!
                                         Мышка, мышка выходи,
                                         Репку дёргать помоги!

                                  Выходит мышка со штангой!

Мышка:                            1-2-3-4! Стану всех сильнее в мире!
                                          Буду в цирке выступать, бегемота поднимать!
                                          Чтоб за дело браться, надо сил набраться!


                                     Мышка поднимает штангу.

Все:                                   Раз вот этак, два вот так
                                          Вытянули репку!

Репка:                               Словно сахар я сладка,
                                           Уродилась велика.
                                           Ведь на грядке я всё лето и толстела и росла!

Осень-несмеяна:      Велика ль у мышки сила? Ну да дружба победила!
	Вместе вытянули репку, что в земле сидела крепко!

Кикимора:                 Вот какие молодцы, постарались от души!
                                    Чтобы нас не забывали –вам подарочки  вручаем!

Осень-несмеяна:               Ясные денёчки пусть
                                            Постоят немного.
                                            Ну а мы  – в обратный путь,
                                            В дальнюю дорогу.

                 Кикимора отдаёт подарки и вместе с Осенью уходят.

                   Дети под «Большой хоровод» уходят из зала.

----------

Gjjy (21.09.2020), ry-bka (05.08.2019), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Mapuu

ДЕВОЧКИ!!!!! ГОРЮ СИНИМ ПЛАМЕНЕМ!!!!!
 ПОМОГИТЕ!!!! Нужна убойная сценка или басня или что нибудь яркое про грибы... Диалог или рассказ от имени Грибов,,,. в инете- пусто, нашла только "как президента выбирали" и "На войну шли, тексты песен смотрела .. в основном там концовки нет....а мне история нужна. Желательно с юмором! Если это спор грибов - то не просто характеристики, а с подковыркой что-нибудь....
 У кого если есть- ОтЗОВИТЕСЬ!!!!!!!

----------


## Андреева Наталья

СЦЕНКА ИЗ СПЕКТАКЛЯ   " Осенняя Лесная Сказка"

МУЗЫКА.ЗА МАМОЙ-ЕЖИХОЙ 

 ВЫБЕГАЮТ МАЛЕНЬКИЕ ЕЖАТА .
 НАВСТРЕЧУ ИМ МЫШКА.

 МЫШКА:
 -Здравствуй, милая моя!( обнимаются)
 Как здоровье? Как семья?
 Как ежата-малышата, ( Мышка обходит ежат сзади, дотрагиваясь слегка их спинок )
 Твои славные ребята?

 Ежиха:
 -Здравствуй, милая соседка,
 Только видимся мы редко.
 Вся семья моя здорова, ( ежата дружно кивают )
 А иду я от коровы.
 Тёплым молоком на ужин, 
 Напоить ребяток нужно. ( Ежата улыбаются, выпячивают животики, гладят их.)

 (Ежата прыгают на месте, «балуются», шалят)

 Целый день они резвятся,
 И домой их не дозваться ! ( Ежата бегают вокруг Мышки, она расставляет руки в стороны, ежата останавливаются, Мышка их приобнимает.)
 Мышка:
 -Приводите всех ежат 
 В наш весёлый детский сад!

 Ежиха:
 -Как я рада! В добрый час!
 Завтра утром –ждите нас.
 Принесу я Вам печенье ( ежата кивают)
 Торт с малиновым вареньем! ( ежата облизываются )

 Мышка:
 -Ах, спасибо, Вам заранее, ( становится лицом к ежатам, машет им ручкой, улыбается )
 Так . до завтра?! 

 Ежата: 
 -До свидания!

 Рассказчик:
 -И раскланявшись друг дружке (раскланиваются )
 Разбежались две подружки!

 МУЗЫКА. ЕЖИХА С ЕЖАТАМИ И МЫШКА 
 УБЕГАЮТ НА СВОИ МЕСТА.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thiMQ...hannel&list=UL

----------

Елабужанка (09.09.2019), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

ДЕВОЧКИ!!!!! ГОРЮ СИНИМ ПЛАМЕНЕМ!!!!!
 ПОМОГИТЕ!!!! Нужна убойная сценка или басня или что нибудь яркое про грибы... Диалог или рассказ от имени Грибов,,,.

 ( ИЗ СТАРОГО "кОЛОКОЛЬЧИКА")

     Интересный Разговор ( стр. 28 и далее)
    Про грибы ( стр. 24 и дальше)
http://files.mail.ru/DQR8X8

Вот ещё....

М. Пляцковский

 Спросил у гриба под осиною еж:
 Скажи, почему ты на зонтик похож?
 А гриб засмеялся:
 Вот странный вопрос!
 Ведь я же в погоду дождливую рос!

В. Олейникова
Считалка про грибы
 Раз – опёнок,
 Два – маслёнок,
 Три – красавец-боровик.
 Вот волнушка
 На опушке,
 Шампиньон и дождевик.
 Вот лисичка-невеличка,
 Подберёзовик-грибок,
 Вот сморчок,
 И строчок,
 И ещё боровичок.
 Вот трюфель стоит без ножки,
 Груздь и рыжик золотой.
 Не привык с пустым лукошком
 Возвращаться я домой!

Н. Соболева

 Жили-были на полянке
 Три красивые поганки,
 Пять больших боровиков,
 Шесть лисичек,
 Семь сморчков,
 Да двенадцать маслят,
 Да пятнадцать опят.
 На полянку спозаранку
 Прибежали грибники.
 Достают они корзинки,
 Вынимают ножики.
 —  Поглядите, вот маслята!
 —  И лисички!
 —  И сморчки!
 —  Вот опята так опята!
 —  Ну а здесь – боровички!
 Пошумели, покричали
 И умчались грибники.
 И остались на полянке
 От грибочков лишь пеньки.
 Впрочем, нет – не всё пеньки:
 Вон в сторонке и грибки.
 Говорят между собой,
 Удивляются:
 —  Почему же это так
 Получается?
 Вот уже который раз
 Всех забрали, кроме нас.
 Может, наши ножки  тонки
 Или шляпки велики?
 Почему в свои корзинки
 Не берут нас грибники?


О. Ашто

 На  одной  лесной  опушке 
 Волновались  три  волнушки:
 -  Нас  с  опятами  опять
 Не  приходят  собирать!
 Грустный  груздь  сказал  сморчку:
 -Я  все  время  начеку…
 Подберёзовики  ждут:
 -Вдруг  увидят,  подберут?
 Бровь  нахмурил  боровик:
 -Не  заметит нас грибник…
 Без  дождя  мы  от  земли
 На  вершок  не  подросли.
 Тут по  шляпкам: Тук-тук-тук, -
 Вдруг  раздался   робкий  стук.
 -  Кто  там? 
 -  Дождик!
 -  Дождь!  Ура! 
 Поливай  нас  до  утра!
 Ты же знаешь, под дождем
 Очень быстро мы растем!

Стаpый гpиб 
А.Лаптев
Боровик 
Поднимает воротник. 
Возле кочек ежится, 
Ежится, тревожится. 
Поворчать ему охота. 
Он собрал своих детей 
И бормочет: - По субботам 
Прячьтесь, дети, от людей. 
Кто накроется листвой - 
Тот останется живой. 
А того, кто рот разинет - 
Люди мигом прикорзинят!

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Любина (07.06.2018)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

стихи грибов из сборника Лукониной Н. Н. и Чадовой Л. Е. "Утренники в детском саду...

Первый гриб (боровик): Старый, важный боровик 
 Самый важный лесовик. 
 И грибы со всех сторон 
 Дарят белому поклон. 

 Второй гриб (подберезовик): Не серый, не белый, 
 Я, братцы, попроще, 
 Расту я обычно в березовой роще. 
 Я – подберезовик. 

 Третий гриб (мухомор): Посмотрите на меня. 
 Я красавец хоть куда. 
 Забирай меня в лукошко, 
 Очень вкусен я с картошкой. 
 В красной шапке мухомор 
 Вылез прямо на бугор. 
 У меня нарядный вид, 
 Жаль, что очень ядовит 

 Четвертый гриб (подосиновик): В красной шапке набекрень 
 Красоваться нам не лень. 
 Братец младший молодец, 
 Но пока еще малец. 

 Пятый гриб (подосиновик): Постою под дождиком 
 Я на серой ножке 
 С до братца старшего 
 Дорасту немножко. 
 Мы – подосиновики. 

 Шестой и седьмой грибы (опята): Нет грибов дружней, чем эти – 
 Знают взрослые и дети, - 
 На пеньках растем в лесу 
 Как веснушки на носу. Мы – опята. 

 Один из грибов: Зная, что у вас бал и без танца не обойтись мы тоже подготовились. Ну что, братцы грибы, покажем, как мы умеем веселиться? Поехали… 

 Грибы исполняют "Танцевальную аэробику".

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## lauda

«Непослушный огуречик» — музыкальная сказка

Ведущий -  Чудесное время года – осень! Все, что весной сажали, за летние месяцы выросло под теплым солнышком и ласковым дождем, созрело, налилось соком и спелостью. Теперь только собирай урожай.
Под музыку участники спектакля идут по залу. В конце мелодии кружатся и присаживаются на стульчики
Осень — Вот и у  меня в саду и огороде созрели разные овощи и фрукты: поспела клубника, зарумянились яблоки, налились медом груши, засахарился арбуз. Кабачки-добрячки согрели свои бочки, покраснели помидоры, и даже шалуны огурцы уже созрели на солнечной грядке.
Огурчики выстраиваются  на заднем плане сцены. Мама-огурчик ходит сзади, поглаживая их по головкам.
Огурцы
Огуречки, огуречки											Желтые цветочки:										Этот – папа, этот – мама,										Эти – крошки дочки.									Вырастет на грядке											Целая семейка,										Если поливать их										По утрам из лейки.
Тетушка трехлитровая банка	(можно использовать фонограмму песни)
Если лето поливать											Огород как надо,											Вот такие молодцы										вырастут в награду.										Только что на них смотреть -									В этом мало толку.										Лучше взять и положить										В банку на засолку.										Только что на них смотреть -									В этом мало толку.										Лучше взять и положить									В банку на засолку.										Лучше взять и положить									В банку на засолку.
Ведущий  -  И был в семье огуречной один очень непослушный проказник. Ему  не сиделось на грядке, он все время вертелся, прыгал и хотел  убежать, а маме приходилось его  успокаивать.
огурчик  прыгает
«Колыбельная огурчику» 	Огуречик, огуречик.											Не ходи на тот конечик.										Там мышка живет,											Тебе хвостик отгрызет.
Ведущий  -  Но вот однажды не послушался  огурчик, перевернулся на бочок и покатился с грядки. (Убегает) А  тут вдруг налетел сильный ветер.
под музыку вбегает ветер.
Ведущий  -  И все закружилось, завертелось, понеслось.
«Игра с ветром» 
Дети играют в салки. Тот ребенок, до которого дотронулся ветер, садится на стульчик.
Ведущий.	Далеко унес ветер огурчика. Стал  малыш  искать свой дом, свою грядку.
огурчик  «катится»  под музыку
Осень – И повстречалась  огурчику  капуста
Капуста	(можно использовать фонограмму песни)
Всем известно – без капусты								У тебя в кастрюле пусто.									Коль капусту позабудешь –									Есть борщи и щи не будешь.									А-ха-ха, ох-хо-хо											Есть борщи и щи не будешь.									А-ха-ха, ох-хо-хо										Есть борщи и щи не будешь.
«Колыбельная огурчику»
Осень – Попрощался  огурчик  с капустой, побежал  дальше. Ему  встретился на дорожке зеленый лук.														С луком лучше не шути,										Если встретишь на пути.
Лук	Ура!	Ура!											Хоть я овощ не большой									Ать, два! Ать, два!										Ты наплачешься со мной.										Ать, два!											Но не может жить без лука										Кулинарная наука.										Нет, не может жить без лука								Кулинарная наука.										Не может жить без лука.									Ура! Ура! Ура! Ура!
«Колыбельная огурчику»
Осень – Попрощался  огурчик  с луком, побежал  дальше. Ему   встретился на дорожке краснощекий помидор.													Помидор надулся важно:										Подходите, коль не страшно!
Помидор	(можно использовать фонограмму песни)
У меня такие щеки красные	-	3 хлопка						Из меня готовят блюда разные.	-	3 хлопка					И кладут в различные салаты								Помидоры или же томаты.									Щи, борщи, жаркое и салаты								Помидоры или же томаты.
«Колыбельная огурчику»
Осень – Попрощался  огурчик  с помидором, побежал  дальше. Ему  встретилась на дорожке красавица репка.													А про репку и малышкам										Хорошо известна книжка.
Репка														Сказка – ложь, да не обманет,								Кто кого из грядки тянет.									В землю кто зарылся крепко?								Ну, конечно, это – репка.										Тянем– потянем–									Вытянуть не можем.										В землю кто зарылся крепко?									Ну, конечно, это – репка.
«Колыбельная огурчику»
Осень – Попрощался  огурчики с репкой, побежал  дальше. Ему  встретился на дорожке полосатый арбуз.
В гости к нам пришел арбуз.							Замечательный на вкус.
Арбуз	(можно использовать фонограмму песни)
Я похож на мяч зеленый –									По бокам полосочки.									Мяч пустой, а у арбуза									Мякоть есть и косточки.									Мяч пустой, а у арбуза									Мякоть есть и косточки.
Я похож на мяч зеленый!									Я похож на мяч зеленый!									Я похож на мяч зеленый!
«Колыбельная огурчику»
Осень – Попрощался  огурчик с арбузом, побежал  дальше. Ему  встретилось на дорожке ароматное яблочко.														Аромат по саду разносится.									В руки яблоко с ветки просится.
Яблоко	(фонограмма песни)
Яблоко зелёное,										Красный бок.											В руки прямо с дерева –										Скок, скок, скок!									Скушайте, отведайте – не пройдите мимо!						Всем нужны по осени витамины!								Всем нужны по осени витамины!								Всем нужны по осени витамины!
«Колыбельная огурчику»
Осень – Попрощался огурчик с яблочком, побежал  дальше. Ему  встретился на дорожке веселый подсолнух.														Вот подсолнух! Славный гость!									Подставляй скорее горсть. 
Подсолнух	(фонограмма песни)
Под солнышком подсолнушек								Был золотым когда-то.									Но обгорел и почернел –									Эх, налетай,  ребята!									Семечки, семечки –										Не жалейте времечка!
«Колыбельная огурчику»
Осень – Попрощался  огурчик с подсолнухом, побежал  дальше. Ему  встретилась на дорожке медовая груша.													Только ты увидишь грушу,										Как решишь тотчас же скушать.
Груша (фонограмма песни)
Ой, хороша, вкусна!    Ой, хороша, хороша!							Если только я созрею,									То вкуснее груши нет!									Вкус медовой, а сама я золотистая на цвет.						Вкус медовой, а сама я золотистая на цвет.
«Колыбельная огурчику»
Осень – Попрощался  огурчик с грушей, побежал  дальше. Ему  встретился на дорожке зеленый горошек.														Тесно в доме у гороха,										Но совсем, совсем не плохо.
Горошек (фонограмма песни)
Как в тереме,  горошинки									Сидят в стручке — томятся.								Созреют – разбегутся все,										Со мною не простятся.									Ох, ох, ох! Зеленый я горох!								Да, да, да – такая вот судьба!								Ох, ох, ох! Зеленый я горох!								Да, да, да – такая вот судьба!									Ох!   Ох! Ох!											Ох!    Ох!  Ох!
«Колыбельная огурчику»
Осень – Попрощался  огурчик с горошком, побежал  дальше. Ему  встретилась на дорожке веселая морковь.													Вот морковь, зеленый хвостик.									И она пришла к нам в гости.
Морковь (фонограмма песни)
Овощи — Привет, морковка! Как дела?							Все меня, морковь-сестричку,									Любят дергать за косичку,									Но любому лихачу – эх!									Я понравиться хочу!										Но любому лихачу – эх!									Я понравиться хочу!											Я понравиться хочу!											Я понравиться хочу!
«Колыбельная огурчику»
Осень – Попрощался  огурчик с морковкой, побежал  дальше. Ему  встретилось на дорожке красавица-тыква.
Тыква (фонограмма песни)												Сударыня тыква –											Краса огорода.											Ее уважает												немало народа.											С пшеном если сваришь										Красавицу нашу,											на завтра получишь											Чудесную кашу.
«Колыбельная огурчику»
Осень – Попрощался  огурчик с тыквой, побежал  дальше. Ему  встретилось на дорожке вкусная картошка.														Без картошки, каждый знает,									Огорода не бывает.
Картошка (фонограмма песни)
Без меня не выйдут щи,									Не суп и не окрошка.									И в селе я тоже есть.										Кто же я?												- Картошка.										Правильно, правильно –										Вкусная картошка.										Правильно, правильно –									Вкусная картошка.
«Колыбельная огурчику»
Осень – Попрощался  огурчик с картошкой, побежал  дальше. Ему  встретился  на дорожке ленивый кабачок.													Кабачок созрел на грядке.										Все довольны, все в порядке.
Кабачок (фонограмма песни)												Лег на грядку кабачок.										И лежит себе – молчок.										Видно, думает, что тут										Его уж точно не найдут.										Его уж точно не найдут.										Его уж точно не найдут.
«Колыбельная огурчику»
Осень – Попрощался  огурчик с кабачком, побежал  дальше. Ему  встретилась на дорожке клубничка-невеличка.													Погляди-ка, погляди-ка:										Вот красавица клубника.
Клубничка (фонограмма песни)													Я клубничка невеличка,										Раскраса-красавица.											Моего прихода дети											Ой, как дожидаются.										Ой, как дожидаются.
«Колыбельная огурчику»
Осень – Попрощался  огурчик с клубничкой, побежал  дальше. Ему  встретился на дорожке модник-патиссон.													Это модник патиссон.										Как хорош, как нежен он.
Патиссон (фонограмма песни)													У  меня, у патиссона											Куртка чудного фасона.										А приятный внешний вид										Сам о многом говорит.
«Колыбельная огурчику»
Осень – Попрощался  огурчик с патиссоном, побежал  дальше. Ему  встретилась на дорожке музыкальная фасоль.													Две лишь ноты: фа и соль										Целый день поет фасоль.
Фасоль (фонограмма песни)
Я не нота, я не соль,										Я – стручковая фасоль,									Я фасоль обычная,										Да на столах привычная.										Я не нота, я не соль,										Я – стручковая фасоль,
«Колыбельная огурчику»
Осень – Попрощался  огурчик с фасолькой, побежал  дальше. Ему  встретилась на дорожке красная свекла.
Свекла к нам пришла сюда.									Борщ без свеклы – ерунда!
Свекла	(фонограмма песни)
Что с тобой случилось, свекла?								Ты совсем в борще промокла.								Не волнуйтесь же, о, нет,									Любит борщ мой красный цвет.								Любит, любит  борщ мой красный цвет.								Любит, любит  борщ мой красный цвет.
«Колыбельная огурчику»
Осень – Попрощался  огурчик со свеклой, побежал  дальше. Ему  встретилась на дорожке зеленая петрушка.														Это точно каждый знает:										Нам петрушки не хватает!
Петрушка	(фонограмма песни)
Я петрушка, не игрушка,									Зелень огородная.										Да и любовь ко мне в народе								Ну, просто всенародная.									Эх, ух, -  зелень огородная.									Да и любовь ко мне в народе								Ну, просто всенародная.									Я зелень огородная.										Да и любовь ко мне в народе									Ну, просто всенародная.
Осень – Засмотрелся огурчик на петрушку и не заметил, как забрел на ту страшную тропу, в тот конец сада, где жила мышь серая.											Так устроено в природе -										Жила мышка в огороде.										Не любила леденцы -										Обожала огурцы.
выбегает мышка
Осень –  Хотела мышь съесть огурчика, да все жители огорода как зашумели,  зашелестели!
Овощи и фрукты собираются в круг, спрятав там огурчик
Осень  -  Тут и мама огурчика прибежала, обрадовалась, что нашла сыночка.
Мама – огурчик — Наконец-то мой сынок!										Непослушный, ты дружок!										Уж как я тебя искала,										Ночку напролет не спала.										Говорила: «Не ходи!»,										Говорила: «Посиди!»										Впредь не будешь ты таким,									Непослушным, озорным.
Ведущий — Все закончилось хорошо: огурчик нашел свой дом, свою маму. Не съела его мышь серая. На радостях позвали огурчики своих друзей с огорода и фруктового сада в гости, и стали все вместе песни распевать.
Заключительная песня	(фонограмма песни)
1.Мы с тобою выросли									на родном просторе.										Здесь такие добрые										Лес, река и поле.											Здесь такое доброе										Греет землю солнце.										Нам под этим солнышком									Хорошо живется.
2.Мы с тобою выросли.									Пусть растут и дети.										Пусть намочит дождик их									И обсушит ветер.											Вместе в поле выйдут пусть								В летний день погожий.									Вот тогда и вырастет									Урожай хороший.
Ведущий	 — Сказка — вымысел, намек!									Деткам всем большой урок:									Овощи, фрукты кушайте,										Маму всегда слушайте.

----------

Gjjy (21.09.2020), lipa29 (20.09.2017), Елабужанка (09.09.2019), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## lauda

Девочки , вот ещё один сценарий осеннего развлечения для старшей и подгот. группы. 
" Леная аптека" 
Зал празднично украшен. Под весёлую музыку в зал вбегают дети с осенними листьями в руках, 
Выполняют танцевальную композицию с листьями, потом останавливаются врассыпную. 

1-ый ребёнок: Заглянул сегодня праздник в каждый дом, 
Потому что бродит осень за окном. 
Заглянул осенний праздник в детский сад, 
Чтоб порадовать и взрослых и ребят. 

2-ой ребёнок: Ах, художница ты, Осень, 
Научи так рисовать. 
Я тогда в твоей работе 
Тебе буду помогать! 

3- ий ребёнок: Тучка глупая не знала, 
Что уж осень здесь настала: 
Огневой лесной наряд 
Ливнем тушит час подряд! 

4-ый ребёнок: Ох, деревья пожелтели, 
На ветру качаются. 
Жалко, летние деньки 
Быстро так кончаются! 

5-ый ребёнок: Осень, ты – волшебница, 
Знатная кудесница. 
О тебе скучали мы 
В ожиданье красоты! 
Дети исполняют песню « Ах, какая осень». Муз. Роот. Затем дарят зрителям осенние 
листья. 

Ведущий: А не устроить ли нам осеннее представление 
Всем на удивление! 
В нашей группе артистов полно, 
И сыграть им спектакль легко! 
Вы , ребята, не теряйтесь, 
Поскорее наряжайтесь! 
(Обращается к родителям) 
Через несколько минут 
Мы покажем вам этюд. 

Под лёгкую музыку дети, не уходя за занавесь, надевают костюмы, занимают свои места. 
Устанавливается декорация. 

Ведущий. Не в каком далёком царстве, 
Тридесятом государстве – 
Дело было на Руси… 
Стариков про то спроси. 
За деревней стоял лес. 
Полный сказочных чудес. 

Под весёлую музыку звери занимаются «лесными» делами: белки собирают орехи, Зайчиха кормит зайчонка, ёж подметает, медведь сидит на скамеечке читает газету. 
Ведущий: Вот сорока прилетела 
На пенёк она присела. 

Под музыку влетает сорока. 

Сорока: Внимание, внимание! Уважаемые жители! 
Последние известия услышать не хотите ли? 
Волк аптеку открывает 
И всех зверей к себе сзывает. 
Для покупателей милейших 
Там выбор будет богатейший. 
Цены – очень соблазнительные, 
Скидки просто удивительные! 
Спешите скорей туда, 
В аптеке ждут вас всегда! 

Под музыку все звери садятся на места. Появляется волк. Открывает аптеку. 

Волк: Господа! Господа! 
Попрошу всех скорее сюда! 
Поскорее проходите, 
Повнимательней смотрите1 
Есть травы лесные, 
Хвосты запасные, 
Настойки полезные 
И зубы железные. 
Веселей налетайте 
И покупайте, покупайте! 

Ведущий: Настал торжественный момент: 
В дверях появился первый клиент! 
Михайло Потапыч пожаловал. 

Медведь. У бобра был я в гостях, 
Простудился – просто страх! 
Нужно срочно мне согреться, 
Может, чем-то натереться? 

Волк: От простудных болезней 
Веник берёзовый всего полезней! 
Жарче баньку натопи, 
Веничек с собой возьми – 
Завтра как огурчик будешь, 
Про болезни позабудешь. 

Под музыку медведь получает веник и уходит. 

Ведущий: Две красотки прискакали, 
Рыжих белок вы узнали? 

Выбегают белки. 

1-ая белка: Были мы в салоне у лисы, 
Завивали там себе усы. 

2-ая белка. Носики мы феном обожгли 
И за мазью к вам пришли. 

Волк: Знаю я с детства 
Отличное средство! 
Облепиху здесь купите, 
Аккуратно нос натрите. 
Три минуты подождите 
И салфеткой промокните. 

Белки получают средство и убегают. 

Ведущий: А вот бежит сама лисичка 
Заплетает след косичкой. 

Лиса. От диеты новомодной 
Моя шкурка тает, 
И поправиться к зиме 
Мне не помешает. 

Волк. Вот вам грецкие орешки, 
Ешьте каждый день без спешки. 

Лисичка получает орешки и убегает. 

Ведущий: Заходит мама с ребёнком, 
Зайчиха с маленьким зайчонком. 

Зайчиха: Мой сынок взорвал хлопушку. 
У него повисло ушко. 
Раньше резвился, как жеребёнок, 
А теперь ничего не слышит ребёнок. 
Вот смотрите! 

Зайчиха гладит зайчонка по головке, ласково приговаривая:» Мой зайка- попрыгайка!» 

Зайчонок: Я тебе не майка! 

Зайчиха: Ты моё длинное ушко! 

Зайчонок: Я тебе не пушка! 

Зайчиха(свхлипывая) : Помогите скорее! 
Дайте что-нибудь быстрее! 

Волк: Вот настойку из травок возьмите, 
На ночь к уху компресс приложите. 

Зайчиха с зайчонком уходят. 

Ведущий: Тут стрекоза в очередь встала. 
Стояла, стояла. Да в обморок упала! 

Вскрикнув, стрекоза падает . 
Под весёлую музыку вбегают два ежа-санитара.Санитары проверяют пульс, прислушиваются 
к дыханию. 

1-ый ёж: Так! Всё ясно! 
Лето красное пропела, 
Витаминов не поела. 
Отнесём её к доктору срочно. 
Пусть витаминов поколет ей 

2-ой ёж: Точно! 

Санитары берут стрекозу за руки и за ноги. 

Стрекоза(очнувшись) В больницу? Уколы? 
Ну что вы, нет, нет! 
Съем-ка я лучше конфет! 

2-ой ёж: Нет! 
Из брусники сироп покупайте 
И каждый день его принимайте! 

Ведущий: Больная сироп покупает, 
Тут же его выпивает 
(Стрекоза покупает, выпивает) 
И от радости стрекоза 
Пляску русскую начала. 

Дети становятся парами и исполняют русский танец ( сб.»Коммуникативные танцы») 

Ведущий: Внимание, уважаемые зрители! 
Продолжение увидеть не хотите ли? 
В лесу уж вечер наступает 
И волк аптеку закрывает, 
В кассе денежки считает. 
Вдруг откуда ни возьмись, 
Кикимора болотная явись! 

Появляется Кикимора. Деловито осматривает аптеку, важно садится на стульчик, положив ногу на ногу. 

Кикимора: Что я вижу? Бизнес здесь? 
Разрешите мне присесть! 
Здесь торговля процветает, 
И меня здесь не хватает! 
Банки, склянки, мёд, горчица… 
И зачем вам всем лечиться? 
Мой совет: съедать с утра 
Три большущих комара. 
Будешь целый век здоров, 
И не нужно докторов! 

Ведущий: Только вымолвить успела, 
Вдруг согнулась, окривела! 
(Кикимора согнулась от воображаемой боли ) 
Кашель сильный появился. 
Правый глаз вдруг покосился 
( Кикимора кашляет и косит правым глазом) 
Заломилась вдруг рука, 
Зачесалась вдруг нога. 
( Кикимора выполняет движения по тексту) 
В общем, тут пиши «пропало». 
Наша гостья захворала. 

Кикимора: Ой, болею, помогите! 
Доктора мне позовите! 
Помираю, мочи нет. 
Шлю прощальный всем привет! 

Кикимора стонет и ложится на скамейку, изображая больную. 

Ведущий:( обращается к детям). Ребята, что же нам делать? Как будем лечить Кикимору? 
Подскажите? 

Дети предлагают напоить Кикимору чаем с мёдом, укрыть одеялом, померить температуру , поставить горчичник, накормить чесноком и луком… 
Ведущий делает всё , о чём говорят дети. 

Кикимора: Ура! Свершилось чудо! 
Больше я болеть не буду! 
Стала я стократ сильнее 
И намного здоровее. 
Всё! 
Обещанье даю здесь: 
Буду мёд и клюкву есть, 
Травки пить, к доктору ходить, 
Да, я могу аптеку всю скупить! 

Ведущий: Ну, раз пошли дела такие, 
Устроим танцы заводные. 

Дети исполняют « Танец с хлопками» ( или др польку) Кикимора выплясывает в середине или с ведущим. 

Ведущий: Вот и закончен спектакль осенний 
Ждите от нас и других представлений. 
Представляю нашу уникальную группу! 
Настоящую театральную труппу! 

( Ведущий представляет всех артистов.) 

И, конечно, наша болотная звезда – Кикимора! 
До свидания, до новых встреч! 

Под музыку дети покидают зал.

----------

Gjjy (21.09.2020), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Мусиенко (06.07.2016)

----------


## lauda

"Лесной зонтик"

Действующие лица: Мухомор, Мышка, Ёж, Заяц, Медведь, Дождик

Ведущий. На полянке возле ёлок, где широк лесной простор, 
 В красной шапочке в горошек вырос стройный Мухомор.
 Под музыку Мухомор растёт.

Ведущий. Тучка по небу гуляла, в одиночестве скучала 
 Тучка думала, гадала, чем ей землю удивить?
 И тогда она решила с неба дождик лить и лить.

 Песня про дождик
Дождик под песню двигается по залу ,машет прозрачными «салютиками».

Дождик. Распугал я всех зверей. прячьтесь, звери, поскорей!
 Дождик убегает.

Ведущий. Из-под мокрого кусточка, из-под жёлтого листочка
 Мышка бедная бежала, очень жалобно пищала.
 Под музыку бежит мышка.

Мышка. Пи-пи-пи, пи-пи-пи, мухоморчик, помоги!
 Спрячь меня под шляпку. Видишь, как мне зябко.

 Ведущий. Мухомор не удивился, низко шляпкой поклонился и сказал:

 Мухомор. Иди, иди, спрячься, дождик пережди.
 Мышка прячется под шляпку Мухомора. 

Ведущий. Мышка юркнула под шляпку,
 Мухомор погладив лапкой, пропищала: 

Мышка. Хорошо! Как тут сухо и тепло. 

Ведущий. Вдруг из леса на полянку, к Мухомору на прямик
 Выскочил промокший Зайка, весельчак и озорник.
 Под музыку выбегает Зайка, отряхивается, моет ушки, мордочку.

Ведущий. К Мухомору прискакал, очень вежливо сказал:

Зайка. Мухоморчик, помоги, от дождя убереги, 
 Спрячь меня под шляпку. Видишь, как мне зябко! 

Ведущий. Мухомор не удивился, низко шляпкой поклонился и сказал:

 Мухомор. Иди, иди, спрячься, дождик пережди.
 Зайка прячется под шляпку Мухомора
. Ведущий. Прыгнул Заинька под шляпку, Мухомор погладил лапкой,
 А потом обнял за ножку 

Зайка. Мне тепло уже немножко.

Ведущий. Между сосен, между ёлок катится клубок иголок. 
 Колючий с головы до ножек, конечно, это серый Ёжик.
 Под музыку бежит Ёжик.

Ёжик. Мухоморчик, помоги, промочил я сапоги.
 Спрячь меня под шляпку. Видишь, как мне зябко.

Ведущий. Испугались Зайка с Мышкой.

Зайка и Мышка. Ты уколешь, Ёжик, нас!

 Ведущий. Мухомор сказал: 

Мухомор. Трусишки! Подрасту сейчас для вас!
 Под музыку Мухомор растёт. (Ребёнок Мухомор встаёт на стульчик или куб.)

Ведущий. Ёжик спрятался под шляпкой, Мухомор погладил лапкой. 
 И сказал он:

Ёжик.: Красота! Тут такая высота, даже очень интересно. 
 Нам втроём совсем не тесно! 

Ведущий. Вдруг валежник затрещал, полетели шишки.
 К Мухомору подошёл Косолапый Мишка.
 Под музыку идёт Медведь.

Медведь. У-у-у, у-у-у! Всех сейчас я разгоню. 
 Не хочу я с вами жить, не хочу ни с кем дружить!
 Мухомор обнимает зверюшек.

Ведущий. Мухомор ему в ответ: 

Мухомор: Для тебя здесь места нет! Уходи-ка, косолапый, 
 Не маши сердито лапой. 

Ёжик: Не боимся мы его, хоть большой и страшный.
 Нет сильнее ничего крепкой дружбы нашей! 

Зайка: Негде скрыться на поляне, мокнет Мишка под дождём. 
 Драчуну и забияке нету места под грибком!
Ведущий И пошло медведю в прок Ёжика ученье. 
 Он решил у всех зверят попросить прощенья.

Медведь: Вы, друзья, меня простите, под грибок скорей пустите. 
 Буду с вами мирно жить, буду с вами я дружить.

Все Заходи, тебе мы рады, больше ссориться не надо.
 Медведь встаёт под шляпку Мухомора.

Медведь: Всем советуем дружить, ссориться не смейте. 
 Без друзей вам не прожить ни за что на свете! 
 Друг за друга, без сомненья, мы сумеем постоять. 
 Так давайте веселиться, песни петь и танцевать.

----------

Gjjy (21.09.2020), Елабужанка (09.09.2019), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## lauda

СЦЕНАРИЙ ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННОЙ СКАЗКИ (ПО МОТИВАМ БЕЛОРУССКОЙ НАРОДНОЙ СКАЗКИ)
Как медведь к зиме готовился	

Действующие лица: Медведь, Заяц, Ёж, Белка, Лиса, Мышь. 
Ведущий: Вот проседь первая в листве,
Пора подумать о зиме.
По дороге Мишка шел,
К Зайке в огород зашел.
Зайка там на грядках ловко
Дергает себе морковку.
Идет Медведь, Зайка «убирает урожай» (прил. 1). 
Медведь: Эй, зайчишка, подожди!
Что ты делаешь, скажи? Заяц: Все успеть хочу я в срок —
Морковки заготовить впрок. 
Медведь: Морковки заготовить впрок?
Может, мне нарвать чуток? 
Заяц: Можешь и себе нарвать —
Не страшно будет зимовать. Заяц уходит с корзинкой моркови, Медведь
«собирает морковь» (прил. 1). 
Ведущий: Стал Медведь морковку рвать
И в межу ее бросать.
Мимо Ёжик проходил,
Медведь его остановил.
Бежит Ёжик, останавливается (прил. 2). 
Медведь: Ёжик, стой! Куда идешь?
Что с собою ты несешь? 
Ёж: Я корзиночку несу,
Много есть грибов в лесу,
Все успеть хочу я в срок,
И грибы готовлю впрок. 
Медведь: Грибочков заготовить впрок?
Может, мне набрать чуток? 
Ёж: Можешь и себе набрать —
Не страшно будет зимовать.
Ёж идет, Медведь за ним, «собирают грибы»,
Ёж уходит (прил. 1). 
Ведущий: Медведь морковку побросал,
За ежом он побежал.
Раз — грибок, два — грибок,
Вот и полный кузовок!
Выбегает Белка (прил. 3). Ведущий: Вскоре Белку увидал,
Потянулся и сказал... 
Медведь: По кустам ты ловко скачешь,
На зиму запасы прячешь? 
Белка: Все успеть хочу я в срок —
Орехов заготовить впрок.
Медведь: Орехов заготовить впрок?
Может, мне нарвать чуток? 
Белка: Можешь и себе нарвать —
Не страшно будет зимовать.
Белка убегает, Медведь идет, навстречу Лиса
(прил. 1). 
Ведущий: К орешнику Медведь пошел
И на тропе Лису нашел. 
Лиса: Здравствуй, Мишенька-медведь!
Я иду на кур глядеть!
Для чего тебе орехи?
Это — детям для потехи! 
Медведь: А зачем на кур глядеть?
 Лиса: Глупый! Чтоб потом их съесть!
 Медведь: Но у курятника собаки! 
Лиса: Дело не дойдет до драки!
Ты огромный, вон какой!
Они не справятся с тобой! 
Медведь: Точно говоришь, лиса!
Надеру я им бока!
Уходят (прил. 1). 
Ведущий: У деревни очутились
И к курятнику спустились.
Лиса в курятник, а медведь —
На кур остался поглядеть!
Но тут собаки прибежали,
Они медведя увидали
И кинулись за ним гурьбой,
Остался Мишка чуть живой.
Убегает (прил. 4). 
Ведущий: Отдышался, к полю вышел
И у стога Мышь увидел.
Медведь идет, навстречу Мышь (прил. 5).
 Медведь: Ты готовишься к зиме?
Овес, наверно, нужен мне!
К зиме готовиться не лень,
Коплю запасы целый день. 
Мышь: Где же то, что припасал? 
Медведь: Я всё по лесу разбросал! 
Мышь: Так к зиме не запасешься,
Если ты за всё берешься.
Заверши дела всегда,
А иначе — ерунда! 
Медведь: Я за всё сегодня брался,
Но ни с чем теперь остался.
Я все понял: без труда —
Ни туда и ни сюда!

Уходят (прил. 1).

----------

Gjjy (21.09.2020), Shamanaika (03.10.2018), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## lauda

Дети забегают в зал под веселую музыку, распределяясь на заранее разложенные листочки.
Ведущий. Вот художник, так художник все леса позолотил
Даже самый сильный дождик эту краску не отмыл. 
Отгадать загадку просим: кто художник этот?
Дети (хором) Осень.
1-ый ребёнок. Наступила осень, пожелтел наш сад
Листья на деревьях золотом горят.
2-ой ребёнок. Не слыхать весёлых песен соловья.
Улетели птицы в дальние края.
3-ий ребёнок. Дождик часто моросит, солнышко не греет 
И на улице теперь стало холоднее.
Исполняется песня «Солнышко скучает», музыка Я.Жабко
(солнышко скучает, дождик поливает, птицы улетают, жёлтый лист летает)
Ребёнок: Утром мы во двор идем, листья сыплются дождем, 
                 Под ногами шелестят и летят, летят, летят...
«Танец с листочками»
Ведущий. Осень нас сегодня в гости пригласила, 
Чтоб никто здесь не скучал осень попросила. 
Давайте осень позовём, про осень песенку споём.
Исполняется песня «Осень к нам спешит», музыка Я.Жабко
Под звучание оркестра входит Осень.
Осень. Я - Осень золотая, поклон вам мой, друзья! Давно уже мечтаю о встрече с вами я! Вы любите, когда я прихожу? Я красоту повсюду навожу.
Я танцую и пою в хоровод ребят зову.
Исполняется хоровод «Осень, голубушка» 
Осень. Я вижу вы рады встрече со мной и нравится вам наряд мой лесной,
Осенние сады и парки. А показать вам мои подарки?
Исполняется хоровод «Что нам осень принесла?»: 
Осень. Принесла я вам муки.
Дети. Значит будут пироги.
Осень. Принесла я гречки.
Дети. Каша будет в печке.
Осень. Принесла я мёду.
Дети. Полную колоду.
Осень. А дождику вы рады?
Дети. Не хотим, не надо!
Девочка: Если тучка хмурится и грозит дождём
                 Спрячемся под зонтик, дождик переждём!
Танец с зонтиками
Дети садятся на места, овощи и животные одевают шапочки.
Осень. В гости к вам сюда пришла, много сказок принесла.
Но начну всё по порядку, посмотрите, кто на грядке?
«Загадки на грядке» муз. С. Галкиной
1.	Из земли торчит чубок и оранжевый бочок
2.	Ох, ох, ох, ох и в салатеке не плох
3.	Качаны большие, крепкие такие.
4.	Кто их раздевает, слёзы проливает.
5.	Кабачок, кабачок, полосатенький бочок.
(Овощи становятся на огород, дети на стульчики и хлопают)
Морковка: Я морковка сладкая выросла на грядке я
                   Я листву на солнце грела, пришло время, и созрела.
Горох:        Я горох, я не плох
                    Ешь, пока я не засох
Капуста:    Я капуста белая, вкусная и спелая
                     В триста платьев одевалась.
                     Вот какая я капуста, все листочки сидят густо.
Лук:  А меня вот все боятся, от меня глаза слезятся.
Кабачок: Я, кабачок, я толстячок
                  Вкусный, сладенький бочок.
Осень: Какой прекрасный огород, но здесь есть сторож молодой, 
             ходит он всегда с метлой
             Сторожит он свои грядки, очень любит он порядки.
             Вот он, кажется, идёт, в свой любимый огород. (входит сторож Ваня)
Хор:  Нынче Ваня очень занят у него не счесть забот
           Урожай весь созревает, сторожит он огород
Ваня: Ох, трудна моя работа, ох болит спина и бок
           Ох, устал я от чего-то, эх, пойду, вздремлю часок! (уходит)
Осень:  Нынче Ваня очень занят у него не счесть забот
             Задремал Ванюша крепко, гости ходят в огород. (появляется петух)
Петух:   Вот и я, Петух-петрович, ко-ко-ко! Хозяев нет!
              Хорошо, когда на грядке для тебя готов обед. (уводит горох) 
Гусь: Вот и я, Гусак Гаврилыч!Га-га-га! Хозяев нет!     
          Хорошо, когда на грядке для тебя готов обед. (уводит лук)
Коза: Вот и я, Коза Козловна! Ме-ме-ме! Хозяев нет!
          Хорошо, когда на грядке для тебя готов обед. (уводит капусту)
Бурёнка: Вот и я, Бурёнка Маша! Му-му-му! Хозяев нет!
                Хорошо, когда на грядке для тебя готов обед. (уводит кабачок)
Заяц: Повезло и мне зайчишке! Ай, ай, ай! Хозяев нет!
          Хорошо, когда на грядке для тебя готов обед. (пытается вытянуть морковку)
          Эй, зайчата, выбегайте, тащить морковку помогайте!
Тянем, тянем мы, потянем 3 раза, вытянули морковку (вбегает Ваня сторож, догоняет  зайцев)
Ваня: Где морковь и где капуста? Лук исчез, пропал салат!
           Ой, беда, на грядке пусто, не поймёшь кто виноват!
(появляются животные с овощами)
Петух: Не тужи, голубчик Ваня, не к чему так горевать
Вместе: Мы пришли к тебе сегодня, праздник осени встречать!
Осень: Но ты всё же должен знать, если взялся охранять, так не надо засыпать!
Ваня: Ну, спасибо, буду знать, а сейчас, давай играть! 
           Инструменты все возьмём, весело играть начнём!
Оркестр

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## lauda

Из интернета
Осень 2010 младшая группа

Вед. 			Вот художник, так художник!
			Все поля позолотил!
			Даже самый сильный дождик эту краску не отмыл.
			Отгадать загадку просим:
			Кто художник этот?

Дети – Осень

1 р.			Осень красит золотом
			Рощи и леса.
			Слышатся прощальные
			Птичьи голоса.

2 р.			Алые и желтые
			Ветер листья рвет,
			Кружит, кружит в воздухе пестрый хоровод

3 р.			Солнышко лишь выглянет –
			Спрячется опять.
			Долго лето красное будем вспоминать!


Песня

Вед. 	Осень – это красивое и волшебное время года. Давайте присядем и поговорим об осени.

1- реб. Наступила осень, пожелтел наш сад.
Листья на березе золотом горят.

2-реб. Дождик, дождик в лес пришел., лужи на дорожках.
Как же нам теперь гулять, мы промочим ножки!

3 –реб: Мы под зонтиком своим спрятались за кустик.
Дождик, дождик не стучи, все равно не пустим!


                                                         вбегает Дождинка 

ДОЖДИНКА: Здравствуйте, дорогие ребятишки! 
Я - Дождинка-хохотушка. 
Я - Осени подружка! 
Как чудесен мой наряд, 
Всюду капельки висят, 
Потому, что дождь и я - 
Старые друзья! 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Что ж, Дождинка, оставайся, 
Вместе с нами развлекайся! 
Дождик с нами тоже дружен. 
Все мы знаем, дождик нужен! 

А мы споём песенку про дождик!

Песня

Дождинка: Ребята, когда я ложусь отдыхать, на небо выходит Солнышко и светит своими яркими лучиками. Давайте поиграем в игру «Солнышко и дождик».


Игра «Солнышко и дождик»


ДОЖДИНКА: Капал дождик на траву, 
На деревья и листву. 
Ваших деток не догнал, 
Рассердился….. перестал. 
Вы - чудесные ребята, 
Я скажу вам честно, 
Веселиться было с вами 
Очень интересно! 
Ну а мне домой пора, 
Мама-тучка ждет меня. 

Вед: Дождинка, подожди, не уходи. Мы с ребятами хотим станцевать с тобой! 

Танец «Виноватая тучка»


ВЕДУЩАЯ: Ребята! Посмотрите, какой красивый домик! Давайте узнаем, кто в домике живет? 

 Ведущая стучит в дверь домика. Появляется Белочка , у нее маленькая корзинка с шишками.


БЕЛОЧКА: Я - Белочка-умелочка, живу в этом домике. 
Мне надо на зиму грибов - опят, груздей, боровиков. 
И ягоды люблю я есть, 
А шишек у меня не счесть. 

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Мы поможем тебе их собрать! 

         игра "КТО БЫСТРЕЕ СОБЕРЕТ ГРИБЫ". 

БЕЛОЧКА: Так давно не веселилась 
Я, ребята, от души! 
Вам за помощь благодарна, 
Дорогие малыши! 
ВЕДУЩАЯ: Спасибо, Белочка, оставайся с нами! Ребята, давайте песенку споём, 
Мы ведь Осень в гости ждем. 


Песня

звучит  музыка, появляется Осень  со зверушками: Медвежонок, 
Ежик, Белочка, Мышата.

Осень: Здравствуйте, ребятишки! 
Вы ищете меня? А вот и я! 
Всех вокруг я нарядила, 
Деревья все позолотила. 

Я к вам в гости собиралась,
Со зверятами встречалась.
Хоть у всех у них дела,
К вам их в гости позвала.
Вы узнаете, как готовятся к зиме лесные обитатели.
Звучит музыка, в зал вбегают дети в шапочках 

Медведь. Я к зиме берлогу рою,
Буду спать я в ней зимою!
Я зимой люблю поспать,
На кроватке полежать! 

Ежик. Я зимою тоже сплю,
Холодов я не люблю!
Видишь, листья собираю,
В кучу их потом сгребаю.
Ежику тепло зимой
Под листвою золотой!
Белочка 1. Осень, Осень! Нас послушай
И орешков наших скушай!
Мы их выбирали, 
Дружно собирали!


Белочка 2.  Мы все лето их сушили,
А потом в дупле сложили.
Там еще грибочки есть,
Всех запасов и не счесть!

Мышонок 1.И мышата не зевали,
Зерен в норку натаскали.
Много зёрнышек у нас,
Сделали большой запас!

Мышонок 2: Чтобы зиму провести, 
Мы порядок навели.
Если есть еда зимой,
Не замерзнем мы с тобой!

Осень. Что ж,  я вас всех хвалю,
Потрудились вы, смотрю!
С друзьями в круг могу я встать, 
С вами вместе поплясать. 
Вы не бойтесь, улыбнитесь, 
В пары дружно становитесь! 

Танец «Кап-кап»

Осень: Я дождиком грибным прольюсь,
Недаром осенью зовусь!
Подую легким ветерком
И закружу листву кругом.
Эй вы, милые зверята!
По тропинке к вам я шла.
Мишкам, белочкам, ежатам,
Всем подарки принесла. Вижу, вы подаркам рады. Но уже прощаться надо. Ждут меня ещё дела. До свидания, друзья!

Вед: До свидания, осень! Ребята, И наш праздник подошёл к концу.

----------

Gjjy (21.09.2020), Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## valeriada

Девочки, кто нибудь ставил музыкальную сказку "Мешок яблок". Очень нужен музыкальный материал. Нашла замечательный сценарий, но никак не могу найти музыку.

Музыкальный спектакль по мотивам сказки В.Сутеева «Мешок яблок»
(для старшего дошкольного возраста) Автор: Дубова Нина Ивановна

Звучит запись песни «В гости к сказке», герои спектакля входят в зал и встают полукругом.

Пролог.

Сказочница – Много в мире сказок грустных и смешных,

И пожить на свете нам нельзя без них.

Все герои сказки исполняют 1 куплет песни «Мир сказок», муз. О. Юдахиной, сл. Н. Фоменковой.

Все (поют) – Мир сказок загадочный очень хороший,

Не зря дети сказки встречают и ждут,

Давайте похлопаем дружно в ладоши.

Герои всех сказок к нам в гости придут.

Припев – Сказки, сказки, вас ждем,

Прочитаем, когда подрастем.

Сказки, к нам приходите скорей,

Вам откроем волшебную дверь.

Чудеса, чудеса! Слышим сказок голоса.

И мы верим: ясным днем

Мы страну чудес волшебную найдем!

Сказочница – В сказке может все случиться.

Что там будет впереди?

Сказка в гости к нам стучится.

Скажем сказке: «Заходи!»

1 картина.

Дом Зайца. В нем – Заяц, Зайчиха и 5 Зайчат.

Зайчиха – Совсем в доме нашем пусто:

Ни морковки, ни капусты!

Что же делать? Как же быть?

Чем зайчаток мне кормить?

Заяц – Ничего! Сейчас пойду

И грибов для вас найду!

Зайчата – Папа в лес сейчас пойдет

И грибов для нас найдет!

Зайчиха – Где корзинка? Не пойму!..

Заяц – Я мешок с собой возьму!    

Заяц берет мешок, машет зайчатам, идет в лес. 

Зайчата и зайчиха машут ему в след.

2 картина.

Заяц идет по лесу, ищет грибы.

Заяц – Что-то грибов совсем не видно…

Вдруг он видит лесную яблоню, на ней и под ней много яблок.

Заяц – Ура! Яблочки! 

Набирает в мешок яблоки и исполняет 1 куплет «Песенки Зайца», муз. М.Зива.

Заяц (поет) – Ах, гостинцы хороши! Будут рады малыши:

Ушастик, Пушистик, Звонок, Прыгунок –

Все по лавкам скок-поскок!

Летит Ворона.

Ворона – Карр! Карр!

Да что же это делается?!

Всякий сюда приходит!

Каждый себе набирает!

Ни стыда, ни совести не знает!

Заяц – Почему ты кричишь зря?

Здесь яблок на весь лес хватит.

А у меня зайчата дома голодные сидят,

Папу ждут…

Ворона – И чего ты носишься со своими зайчатами?

Зайчатки!.. Папу ждут!..

Вот придет охотник: пиф-паф… И нет твоих зайчат!

Или волк – ам! И все!

Заяц – Не говори так, Ворона! Не говори!

Заяц набирает полный мешок, тащит его по земле.

Ворона – Ишь, сколько набрал – не поднять!..

Смотри, Косой, как бы твои зайчата не лопнули…

Заяц – Отстань!..

Ворона улетает. Заяц тащит мешок спиной вперед.

Идет Медведь. Заяц упирается в него, пугается и приседает.

Заяц – Ой!

Медведь – Ха-ха-ха! Чего испугался, дурашка? Не бойся, не трону!

Ну, рассказывай, чего несешь? Куда путь держишь?

Заяц исполняет 2 куплет «Песенки Зайца», муз. М.Зива.

Заяц (поет) – До… до… Дома ждет меня семья,

Любят фрукты сыновья:

Ушастик, Пушистик, Звонок, Прыгунок –

Все по лавкам скок-поскок!

(говорит) - Четыре сыночка и лапочка дочка.

Заяц дает яблоко Медведю.

Заяц – Угощайтесь, дядя Миша!

Медведь – Ну, спасибо! (пробует). Ничего яблочки! Ну-ка, дай еще…

Заяц – Берите, сколько хотите, дядя Миша, у меня их много!

Медведь – Ну, будь здоров!

Медведь уходит. К зайцу подбегают Белочки.

Исполняется «Песенка Зайца и Белочек», муз. З. Левиной.

Заяц (поет) – Здравствуйте, здравствуйте, ла-ла-ла-ла…

Рыжие белочки, как у вас дела?

Белочки (поют) – Мы набрали шишек для своих детишек.

Цок-цок, цок-цок!

Будет нам зимой тепло.

Белочки – Дяденька Заяц, дяденька Заяц! Дай нам яблочка!

Заяц (угощает) – Угощайтесь, Бельчатки-ребятки.

У меня их много! Кушайте на здоровье!

Белочки – Спасибо, дяденька Заяц!

Белочки убегают. 

По лесу идет Еж с корзинкой, исполняет «Песенку Ежа», муз. Н.Дубовой.

Еж (поет) – Эй, грибочки! Эй, грибочки!

Вылезайте из-под кочки.

Я с корзиночкой иду

И грибочков наберу.      

(говорит) – Хоть пол-леса обошел,

Но грибов я не нашел…

Заяц – Эй, чего ты пыхтишь, Колючая голова?

Еж – Да вот, хотел грибов насобирать, а они чего-то не попадаются.

Заяц – Плохо дело. Тогда возьми яблок. У меня их много.

Давай сюда свое лукошко.

Еж – Спасибо, выручил ты меня, Косой.

Заяц – На здоровье, Колючая голова.

Еж уходит. Заяц идет дальше. Появляется Крот.

Крот – Кто тут?

Заяц – Это я, Заяц!

Крот – А! Здорово, Косой! Давненько мы с тобой не виделись!

А чем это так пахнет?.. Яблоками?    

Заяц – Угадал, приятель. На вот, попробуй! (угощает).

Крот – Спасибо, друг. Скоро увидимся.

Крот уходит. 

На лужайке появляются Коза с козлятами.

Коза – Козлятушки - ребятушки, пойдемте со мной!

Коза исполняет «Песенку Козы», муз. А.Рыбникова.

Коза (поет)– Вы, козлятушки! Вы, ребятушки,

Всегда слушайте свою матушку.

Разбудила вас спозараночку,

Поиграйте здесь, на поляночке.

Козлята веселятся и исполняют «Песенку Козлят», муз. М.Коваль.   

Козлята (поют) – Семеро, семеро, семеро козлят 

Весело, весело, весело шумят.

Весело Всезнайке, весело Бодайке,

Весело Топтушке, весело Болтушке,

Весело Мазилке, весело Дразнилке.

Ну, давайте, братцы, прыгать и бодаться!

Прыгать и бодаться!

Заяц – Добрый день тебе, Коза!

Здравствуйте, козлятки!

Угощайтесь яблочками, милые ребятки! (угощает).

Козлята – Спасибо, дяденька Заяц!

Коза – Спасибо тебе, Заяц!

Заяц – Кушайте на здоровье!

Заяц идет дальше. Летит Ворона.

Ворона – Карр! Карр! Вот ведь какой! Всем яблоки раздавал, а меня хоть бы одним яблочком угостил!

Заяц – Ты уж прости! Забыл как-то!

Заяц смотрит в мешок – там пусто.

Ворона – Что ж ты, все яблоки другим отдал, а голодным зайчатам ничего не оставил?!  

Заяц – Ничего! Сейчас пойду в лес и еще мешок яблок наберу.

Ворона – Ну, куда ты пойдешь? Дело к вечеру идет, и туча надвигается.

Того и гляди, дождь начнется!

Заяц – Я быстро! И на твою долю яблок наберу.

Ворона – Нужны мне твои яблоки...

Заяц и Ворона разбегаются в разные стороны.

3 картина.

Дом Зайца. Зайчиха и Зайчата сидят за пустым столом, на лавочках.

Зайчиха – Слушайте, зайчата, сказку:

«Стоит пенек, на пеньке – теремок…»

1 зайчонок – А папа скоро придет?

Зайчиха – Скоро, зайчик, скоро.

2 зайчонок – Я есть хочу.

Зайчиха – Сиди смирно. Вот придет отец, обедать сядем.

Раздается стук в дверь. Входят Бельчата с корзинкой орехов.

3 зайчонок – Папа, папа пришел!

Зайчиха – Кто там?

Бельчата – Это мы! Мама велела вам гостинец передать!

Зайчиха – Какой гостинец?

4 и 5 зайчата – Орехи принесли! Ура!

Зайчиха – Спасибо вам, Белочки! Приходите к нам в гости.

Бельчата убегают. 

Приходит Еж с корзинкой с грибами.

Еж – Здравствуй, Зайчиха! Хозяина твоего в лесу встретил. Яблок он набрал полный мешок.

Зайчиха – Да что-то нет его…

Еж – Наверное, мешок тяжелый получился, вот он и запаздывает.

 А вам от меня грибы в подарочек.

Зайчиха – Спасибо тебе, Еж! Приходи к нам в гости.

Еж уходит. 

Приходит Коза, несет кочан капусты.

Коза – Ме-е-е! Здравствуй, соседка! Капуста нынче хорошая уродилась.

Возьми зайчаткам, не побрезгуй!

Зайчиха – Спасибо тебе, Коза! Приходи к нам в гости со своими козлятами.

Коза уходит. Идет Крот, несет на тарелке овощи (морковь, свеклу, репу, картошку…)

Крот – Здесь Заяц живет?

Зайчиха – Здесь. Только его с утра дома нет.

Крот – Значит, я правильно дорогу нашел. Нате, вот, угощайтесь!

Зайчата – Ура!

Зайчиха – Ну, и чудеса! Только где же Заяц-то мой?

Крот уходит.

4 картина.

Лес. Возле яблони – Волк. Он исполняет «Песенку Волка», муз. Н.Лукониной, сл. Л. Чадовой.

Волк (поет) – Никто меня не любит, никто не приголубит.

Я вечно одинокий, голодный серый Волк.

Я зубами – щелк! Грозно зарычу!

На пути не стой – мигом проглочу!

Навстречу Волку выскакивает Заяц с пустым мешком, пугается, приседает.

Заяц – Ой!

Волк – Тебе что здесь нужно?

Заяц – Я… яблочки хотел собрать…

Волк – Яблочек захотел?

Заяц – Это не для меня… для зайчат. У меня дома зайчата голодные.

Четыре сыночка и лапочка дочка.

Волк – Интересно. Вы, зайцы, значит, яблочки любите?

Заяц – Любим…

Волк – А я зайцев люблю!.. Сырых!.. Ха-ха-ха!

Волк хочет схватить Зайца, Заяц накрывает его пустым мешком и убегает.

Волк – Ой! Ой-ой!

Волк кричит, размахивает руками и убегает в другую сторону.

5 картина.

Дом Зайца. Зайчиха и зайчата сидят за накрытым столом. 

В дом вбегает Заяц, кричит

Заяц – Скорее запри дверь!

Зайчиха (всплескивает руками) – Зайчик, бедный мой!

Зайчата – Папка! Папка пришел!

Заяц – Я… Я ничего… совсем ничего вам не принес…

Зайчиха – Да у нас всего много!

Раздается стук в дверь, там – Медведь с бочонком меда.

Заяц – Это он! Волк! Прячьтесь все!

Медведь – Эй, Косой, где ты? Да не бойся, это я стучал.

Заяц – Я здесь, дядя Миша!

Медведь – Вот, получай от меня подарочек. Мед настоящий, липовый, здоровью помогает.  

Заяц и Зайчиха – Спасибо тебе, Михайло Потапыч!

Заяц – Приходи к нам, гостем будешь!

Заяц и Зайчиха исполняют 3 куплет «Песенки Зайца», муз. М.Зива.

Заяц и Зайчиха (поют) – Ах, гостинцы хороши!

Ешьте, ешьте, малыши:

Ушастик, Пушистик, Звонок, Прыгунок –

Все по лавкам скок-поскок!

Зайчиха – Вот и утро наступило.

Друзей я в гости пригласила.

Приходите все скорей!

Вместе будет веселей.

Летит Ворона.

Ворона – Карр! Карр! Вот ведь… А мне никто, никогда не споет песенку…

Заяц – Не огорчайся, Ворона, оставайся с нами! Гостьей будешь.

Ворона смотрит на стол, разводит руками.

Ворона – Ну, и чудеса! Как могло из пустого мешка столько добра появиться?

Появляется Волк.

Зайчиха – Заинька, я Волка вижу!

Волк – Не бойтесь, я вас не обижу!

Я один в лесу брожу и друзей не нахожу.

Вы, друзья, меня простите, к себе в гости пригласите.

А в подарок малышам яблочки примите! (отдает корзинку с яблоками).

Все – Вот как славно! Так и быть,

Будем вместе все дружить!

Заяц – Ну, Зайчатки, не зевайте,

На полянке поиграйте!

Зайчата выбегают и танцуют, все участники исполняют «Песенку Зайчат». 

Все (поют) – Раз, два, три, четыре, пять! Вышел зайчик погулять.

Не один, а целых пять, вместе веселей играть.                

Четыре сыночка и лапочка дочка!

Их у папы ровно пять. Поскорей учись считать!

Эпилог.

Все герои спектакля встают полукругом на поклон. 

Сказочница – Сказки нас учат добрыми быть,

Крепко дружить, дружбу ценить,

Слабым во всем и всегда помогать

И малышей не обижать.

Исполняется припев песни «Мир сказок».

Все (поют) – Чудеса, чудеса! Слышим сказок голоса.

И мы верим: ясным днем

Мы страну чудес волшебную найдем!

Чудеса!

Поклон. Дети машут рукой и выходят из зала.

----------

annapenko (29.07.2018), Mandarinka-79 (30.07.2017), краля (13.09.2017), Лилия Разаковна (08.09.2017)

----------


## maksun79

Уважаемая Андреева Наталья,  заинтересовалась вашим сценарием "Осенняя Лесная Сказка"  и хочу взять идею для юбилейного мероприятия. Не могли бы Вы поделиться сценарием. Заранее благодарна!!!

----------


## Елена Галкова

ПРАЗДНИК ОСЕНИ
ВЫХОДИТ  под музыку 
-  Фонограмма  001  -
СКОМОРОШИНА  -Привет, девчонки, привет, мальчишки!
Все собрались, все здоровы? К представлению готовы?
Коль готовы, то тогда дружно мне скажите «ДА!»
(После ответа) – Я Скоморошина 
веселая, да хорошая! Я вся такая (кружится), да сякая (руками  показывает), веселая и озорная!
Ой, а как вас много! И мальчиков и девочек! Так чего же вы просто так стоите? Голос подайте.
ИГРА: Мальчики загавкают, девочки замяукают. Мальчики закаркают, девочки зачирикают.
Молодцы. Голоса у вас веселые, звонкие. 
Оглядывается  
А что это вы такие красивые?  Меня ждали? Нет? А, догадалась – вы Осень ждете! А где же она? 
Мини-игра: (хлопаем – кто рад осени… каникулам… учебному   году… получать пятерки… призы… подзатыльники)
Давайте позовем  Осень.
Журавли на юг летят,
Здравствуй, здравствуй, осень!
Приходи на праздник к нам,
Очень-очень просим!

-  Фонограмма 002  - Выход Осени
Под песню про осень выходит Осень. Начинают танцевать по кругу.
Фанера 003  - 
Вы обо мне? А вот и я!
Привет осенний вам друзья!
Я пришла на праздник к вам
Петь и веселиться.
Я хочу со всеми здесь
Крепко подружиться.
Пришла к вам в гости не одна 
Дождинок много привела.
СКОМОРОШИНА  -– Ну что уж прямо дождик сразу. Давай лучше солнышко! Мы по нему успели соскучиться! 
Осень. – Ой, а я не умею… Но если вы все мне поможете… 
 СКОМОРОШИНА  - – Но как мы можем тебе помочь?
Осень. – А вы разве не знаете, что в каждом ребенке есть частица солнышка? 
Делают руками «солнышко»: все радостно улыбаемся, большой 
круг, маленький, лучики в разные сторон, закрыли глаза – ладошки перед собой, представьте что тепло пошло от ладошек….
Игра на внимательность.  Встаем в хоровод.
СОЛНЫШКО И ДОЖДИК ( по принцыпу великаны-карлики: на великанов руки вверх, тянемся ввысь, на команду КАРЛИКИ приседаем.  )
Осень.
А как вы учились? Читать-писать умеете? Кто умеет считать до 4?
004 Фонограмма  Вперед 4 шага
…………………………
Игра море волнуется раз . Мы загадываем загадки, но ответ надо не сказать, а показать.
ЗАГАДКИ
Рыже-огненный комочек, 
С хвостиком как парашют, 
По деревьям быстро скачет, 
Был он там... 
Теперь уж тут. 
Быстрый он как стрелочка. 
Так ведь это...(Белочка)
*Серый, страшный и зубастый 
Произвел переполох. 
Все зверята разбежались. 
Напугал зверят тех...(Волк)
*Колюч он, но не ёлочка, 
В иголках, но не сосенка. 
В клубок свернуться может. 
Конечно, это...(Ёжик)
*Веток хруст в лесу 
То тут, то там. 
Ищет жёлуди...(Кабан)
 Сжался он, как только мог, 
Превратившись в колобок. 
На игольник стал похож. 
Угадали? Это … (Ёж)

На лугу по кочкам 
Прыгают листочки! 
Выпуклые глазки 
И кривые лапки. 
Только где же ушки?! 
Что это? - Лягушки.
Шевелились у цветка все четыре лепестка. 
Я поймать его хотел - он вспорхнул и улетел (бабочка). 
1. Плаваю под мостиком 
И виляю хвостиком.
По земле не хожу,
Рот есть, да не говорю,
Глаза есть — не мигаю,
Крылья есть — не летаю. (Рыбка) 
5. Кто первый землю пашет? (червяк)
Днем молчит,
Ночью кричит,
По лесу летает,
Прохожих пугает.
(Филин) 
Лежит — молчит,
Подойдешь — заворчит.
Кто к хозяину идет,
Она знать дает. (Собака)
А покажите мне птичку… рыбку…  Показывают движения, подготавливая детей к игро-танцу
ФОН  Что манит птицу
Посадить  детей

----------


## Елена Галкова

ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ 

Посадить  детей
Осень раздает детям листочки 2х видов. По числу участников так, чтобы разделить детей на 2 команды.  
КОМАНДНЫЕ ИГРЫ:

5. ИГРА Прыгать по кочкам – листочкам
6. ПАРОВОЗИК
В ней участвуют две команды. На полу разложены бутафорские грибы. По сигналу команды змейкой обегают грибы по "извилистой тропинке" (каждый ребенок держится за плечи впереди стоящего). Считается победителем та команда, которая:
— не уронила ни один гриб;
— не потеряла ни одного участника;
— быстрее оказалась у финиша.
СОБЕРИ ШИШКИ!
В игре участвуют два человека. Они берут по корзине в руки. На пол рассыпаются 10 - 12 шишек. По сигналу дети начинают собирать их в свои корзинки. Выигрывает тот, кто соберет больше шишек. 

ПУГАЛО
Звучит музыкальное сопровождение. Дети, каждый из которых "пугало", выходят на середину зала и разводят руки в стороны. Если ведущий говорит: «Воробей!», то надо махать руками. Если ведущий говорит: «Ворона!» — надо хлопать в ладоши. 

…..Собрать листья с пола, или  отыскать фрукты-овощи спрятанные по залу
2 ПАРНЯ, КАРАНДАШИ, ШНУР
В игре участвуют 2 парня. На середине шнура завязывают узелок, а к концам прикрепляют по простому карандашу. Нужно намотать свою часть шнура на карандаш. Кто быстрее дойдет до узелка - победитель.
Ромашка (СНЕЖИНКА)      Правила этой игры просты. Заранее заготавливается "ромашка" из цветной бумаги. С обратной стороны каждого лепестка пишется какое-нибудь шуточное задание: спеть песню, станцевать и так далее. Желающие принять участие в игре отрывают приглянувшийся им лепесток и, соответственно, выполняют то задание, которое на нем написано.
«ГДЕ МОИ ДЕТКИ» - классным руководителям одевают маски курицы, кошки, собаки. Детям раздают маленькие карточки с изображением этих животных. Кл.рук. кричат Где же мои детки. Это сигнал. Надо собраться возле своей «мамы» быстро и ничего не перепутав.
 Мореходы: Стаканчик – дуть на него чтоб довести до финиша. Обыгрывается якобы мы свой корабль  парусный ведем
Шумовой ансамбль
Слово собрать  Ш К О Л А
Открытка со словом ШКОЛА.  – на каждую букву наговорить хороших слов школе
А потом призы – осень выносит корзину с яблоками.

----------

Лилия60 (21.09.2018)

----------


## stars und sternchen

*baterflay-13*, очень понравилась ваша "Репка". Хотелось бы сделать тже такой спектакль. Если можно, пришлите пожалуйста сценарий и музыку. Спасибо большое за ваш труд. tatyana_lazareva@bk.ru

----------


## Татиана 65

* «Таня и овощи»* (шуточная сценка)

*Таня:* Посылает меня мама в огород,
          И капуста, и морковка там растет.
          Но каких нарвать не знаю овощей
          Для салата, винегрета и для щей.
          Кто бы в этом трудном деле мне помог:
          Где морковка, где капуста, где лучок?

*Морковь:* Я красная девица, зеленая косица!
                 Собою я горжусь, я для всего гожусь!
                 И для супа, и для щей, для салатов и борщей,
                 В пироги и винегрет, и зайчишкам на обед!

*Капуста:* Я бела и сочна, я полезна и вкусна!
                Стою на толстой ножке, скрипят мои одежки.

*Лук:* Говорят, я горький, говорят, не сладкий,
        Стрелочкой зеленой я расту на грядке.
        Я полезный самый, и даю вам слово:
        Лук зеленый ешьте – будете здоровы!

*Свекла:* Я кругла и крепка, темно-красные бока,
              Свекла молодая, сладкая такая!
              Я гожусь на обед и в борщи, и в винегрет.

*Репа:* Я на солнышко похожа, я росла на грядке тоже,
          Сладкая да крепкая, называюсь репкою.
          Вкус у меня особый, возьми дружок, попробуй!

*Картошка:* Я картошка – загляденье, я картошка – объеденье!
                   Крах-ма-лис-та да раз-ва-рис-та!
                   Без меня, нет-нет, не получится обед.

(Вдруг появляются два «крапивных побега» с гитарами. Они поют.)

*Песня крапивных побегов.*
*1*.Тем, кто рос в тепле и неге, мы, конечно, не коллеги,
Мы крапивные побеги, парни- во!
Мы всегда и всюду рады вызывать у всех досаду.
А для чего нам это надо? А не для чего!
Ла- ла- ла…

*2*.Мы гуляки- забияки, топчем мы цветы и злаки,
Развернуться любим в драке. Кто- кого.
Никакой для нас преграды, топчем всходы и рассаду.
Для чего нам это надо? А не для чего!
Ла- ла- ла…

*Крапива 1:* Подойди поближе к нам, прикоснись к моим рукам.
*Крапива 2:* Жалить любим мы девчонок, ненавидим их с пеленок!
*Крапива 1:* Грядки мы заполоним, овощи повытесним!
*Крапива 2:* В огороде и повсюду мы хозяевами будем!

*Овощи:* Защити нас, Таня, защити!
              И от сорняков, пожалуйста, спаси!

*Таня:* Ты, крапива, уходи! Огороду не вреди!
          Рукавицы натяну, огород весь прополю!

*Крапива 1:* Рукавиц ты не найдешь!
*Крапива 2:* Ты одна, а нас здесь много.
                   Уходи своей дорогой!

*Таня:*          Знаю я, что сторож свой есть на каждом огороде.
                   Где- то чучело смешное здесь по огороду бродит.
                   Помогите мне, ребята, спойте песню про него.
                   Эта песенка поможет нам сюда позвать его.

*Песенка «Чучело»* (французская народная песня)

*Чучело:*      Я, ребята, чучело, шляпу нахлобучило,
                   Рукавами я машу, огород здесь сторожу,
                   Чтобы птицы не летали, чтоб горошек не клевали,
                   А метла на палке, чтоб боялись галки.
                   А ну-ка, Танюшка, давай мы с тобой
                   Крапиву прогоним вот этой метлой!
(Прогоняют крапиву)

*Овощи:* Спасибо, большое спасибо! Без вас сорняки мы прогнать не смогли бы.
*Капуста:* Вот капусты кочан!
*Морковь:* Вот моркови пучок!
*Лук:* Вот полезный и вкусный душистый лучок!
*Репа:* Вот репа!
*Свекла:* Вот свекла!
*Картошка:* А вот и картошка!
*Овощи:* Мы все поделились с Танюшей немножко.
*Таня:* Спасибо вам, овощи!

Песню крапивных побегов можно прослушать и скачать здесь: http://coolmult.ru/blog/2011-12-07-57

----------

Gjjy (04.09.2018), Irina Sirin (20.08.2019), Irina V (03.08.2016), VITA786 (03.08.2016), Алусик (20.09.2021), Елабужанка (09.09.2019), Ириnka (23.10.2018), краля (13.09.2017), Лилия Разаковна (08.09.2017), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Любина (07.06.2018), ююлю (03.09.2018), Ярик (03.08.2016)

----------


## Озма

Спасибо большое за сценку "Таня и овощи"!!! :Ok:

----------


## Шпить Светлана

> «Таня и овощи» (шуточная сценка)


Какая прелесть, спасибо!!!

----------


## Виктория12

Добрый день! Посмотрела ваше видео сказки "Репка". Очень понравилось, хотела бы взять в работу. При попытке скачать музыку, запрашивает  вход на Яндекс диск. Буду Вам очень благодарна за прямую ссылку.   elena.maluda@mail.ru

----------


## Татиана 65

Сценка «Федорин огород». 

_Сценка к празднику осени для детей старшего дошкольного возраста
Звучит «Шествие сеньора помидора» из балета «Чиполлино» Арама Хачатуряна, на середину зала выходят дети в масках овощей: Капуста, Лук, Морковь, Помидор.
Овощи садятся «на грядку»._
*Ведущая:* Жили-были за забором Лук, (лучок встаёт и садится, как и все овощи далее, капуста и морковка,
С краснощеким помидором разговаривали ловко.

*Лук:* (плаксиво) У Федоры посуда немыта, в огороде лучок не политый,
Как же только Федоре не стыдно? Ох, как нам овощам обидно!

*Капуста:* (лениво) Ты лучок поплачь сильней, и слезой меня полей,
Очень мне – капусте жарко, плохо зелени моей.

*Морковь:* (расстроено)Посмотрите, как худа я, не морковка – а беда я.
Витаминов во мне нет, не гожусь я на обед.

*Помидор:* Мы Федоре не нужны, мы Федоре не важны.
От Федоры мы уйдем огород другой найдем.
Звучит музыка, Овощи уходят за ширму.
*Ведущая:* Тут к огороду Федора идет, лейку и грабли с собою несет

*Федора:* Что такое? Почему? Ничего я не пойму!
Ни картошки, ни капусты в огороде не найду.
Ой, горе, Федоре, горе! (качает головой, ищет овощи)

*Ведущая:* Что случилось, бабушка Федора?

*Федора:* Ох, скорее, помогите, огород вы мой спасите!
Ведь без вкусных овощей не сварю я даже щей!
Убежали с огорода и редиска, и лучок,
И картошка, и капуста, помидор и чесночок.

*Ведущая:* Обиделись на тебя овощи Федора, ушли из огорода.
Звучит музыка, выходят овощи.
*Капуста:* У Федоры было худо, не любила нас она.

*Лук:* Не полола, не рыхлила, загубила нас она!

*Морковь*: Я на Федору так сердита, все лето на грядке стою, не полита.

*Помидор*: Мы все заросли сорняками, поедены корни жуками.
*Ведущая:* Бабушка Федора, ты опять стала лениться?

*Федора:* Ох, простите вы меня, пощадите вы меня!
Не буду больше я лениться, а буду только я трудиться:
Поливать, рыхлить, копать. вас не буду обижать, (обращается к овощам)
Сорняки все уберу, а жуков я прогоню!

*Овощи вместе:* Ну, Федора, так и быть, рады мы тебя простить!

*Ведущая:* Чтобы было много овощей на грядке,
Нужно огород держать в порядке.

----------

Gjjy (21.09.2020), Irina Sirin (20.08.2019), Magvai (25.09.2019), qwertyuip (15.08.2019), TaniaCeluiko (06.08.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (24.09.2018), Елабужанка (09.09.2019), елена михайловна (05.06.2017), Ириnka (23.10.2018), Ледок (06.07.2016), Любина (21.06.2020), Милушка (25.07.2016), Наталья0405 (13.09.2019), Озма (17.09.2017), ольга коробова (12.09.2016), ююлю (03.09.2018), Ярик (03.08.2016)

----------


## koroletta

> Сценка «Федорин огород».


Спасибо! отличная сценка - несложная. Спасибо большое! Собственное сочинение?

----------


## Татиана 65

> Собственное сочинение?


Нет, воспитатель нашла в интернете и показала мне. Я нашла по названию и скачала, автор не указан.

----------


## ИяНаталия

Спасибо за "Федорин огород"))

----------


## Юлия козловцева

Совместная
деятельность музыкального руководителя с детьми подготовитель¬ной группы на
тему:«Осенняя сказка
подготовила: Козловцева Ю. В.
музыкальный руководитель:
г. Пенза

 
Звучит музыка, входят дети.
Ребенок 1: Ребята, пойдемте-ка в лес за осенней сказкой!
В лесу мудрый кот живет, он нам поможет.
Ребенок 2: Да пойдемте, этот кот много сказок знает, одну сказку нам расская Ребенок 3: А давайте об осени песенку споем, так и идти будет веселей!
Песня:
Ребенок 1: Осень золотая в гости к нам пришла Желтыми листочками землю убрала Яркой рыжей краскою клены разукрасила На кусты надела надела золотые платья Ребенок 2: Разрисовала осень и парки и сады
Стоят в наряде пестром деревья и кусты А ветер осторожно деревья закачал Чуть осень отвернулась, он листья оборвал.
Ребенок 3: Играет ими ветер, бросает и шумит,
И осени усталой все объяснить спешит!
- Тебя в саду укрою опавшею листвой
Чтоб ты не замерзла холодною зимой!
Картина 1.
Ворона: Что за шум, Кто тут пел?
Кто вздумал меня беспокоить?
Безобр-р-разие какое! Карр-карр!
В родном лесу не стало покоя!
(к детям) Кто вы? Зачем в лес пришли?
Ребенок 1: Мы ищем сказочный дуб.
Ребенок 2: Там, в дупле, живет мудрый Кот.
Ребенок 3: Он много сказок знает, может и нам расскажет!
Ворона: Так вы сказочки любите?
Василь-Василич! К Вам посетители!
(из-за дуба появляется Кот, зевает, потягивается)
Кот: Кто меня беспокоит?
Кто мне спать мешает, сил набираться?
А, это вы, ребята?
Вы, наверное, пришли ко мне сказками?
Сказок много есть на свете Сказки очень любят дети Они часто их читают.
Ни одну не забывают!
Итак, занавес открывается, сказка начинается!
(все уходят)
Картина 2.
(заяц собирает морковь с грядки)
Заяц: Мы морковку посадили Для зайчат ее растили Любят зайцы вечерком Грызть морковку за столом.
Заяц 2: Мы морковку собираем
Чтоб зимой не голодать
И у нас морковки много
Нам её не сосчитать!
 
 (входит медведь)
Медведь: Здорово, косые! Никак морковку собираете? Зайцы 1,2: 1)Собираем, дедушка Мишка 2)Хочешь, с тобой поделимся!
Медведь: Как быстро лето пролетело Пора уж браться мне за дело!
И я вам, зайцы, помогу.
Себе морковки соберу!
Зайцы 1,2: нам не жалко, ее у нас много!
(медведь дергает морковь, вскоре ему надоедает) Медведь: Скучно мне морковь таскать Надо что ли поплясать!
Медведь пляшет.
А, ну вас, пойду по лесу гулять, прощайте!
Зайцы: Прощай, дедушка Миша!
Картина 3.
(Идет ежик, собирает яблоки)
Медведь: Здравствуй, Ежик, что ты несешь?
Ежик: Здравствуй, дедушка Миша!
(поет) 1. Я - колючий серый ежик У меня две пары ножек Надо яблоки собрать Чтоб зимой не голодать.
2. Как я яблочки люблю Для зимы их сберегу Надо яблоки собрать Чтоб зимой не голодать.
Медведь: И я яблочки хочу!
Ежик: Так пойди и нарви яблок.
(Медведь прыгает за яблоками на яблоню)
Медведь: Как же яблоки достать?
Чтобы шубку не порвать?
Высоко они висят На меня они глядят Может ветку мне сломать С ветки яблоки сорвать?
Ежик: Что ты, Миша, так нельзя!
Все живое нам друзья!
Медведь: И то верно! Не нужны мне эти яблоки! (уходят)
Картина 4.
(на пне сидит Медведь, появляются белки) (маленький танец Белочек)
Медведь: Здравствуйте, белочки!
Что это у вас в корзиночке?
Белочки: Здравствуй, дедушка Миша
 
2. Ах, грибочки, вы грибочки Любим вас мы собирать Надо, надо всем трудиться Чтоб зимой не голодать Медведь: Может мне грибов сорвать?
Ними Новый год встречать.
Белки: Попробуй, дедушка Миша!
(Медведь собирает грибы, лениться)
Медведь: Не буду я собирать грибы, они такие маленькие, я их не вижу! Да и разболелась нагибаться!
Белки: Без труда, Миша, не вынешь рыбку из пруда.
Медведь: Не нужны мне эти грибы!
Прощайте, белочки!
(все уходят)
(Появляется Мышка, ищет зерна)
Мышка: Ой, ой, как страшно! Все кругом шумит, кусты трещат, листья шур] кажется, что сейчас что - нибудь случится, а запасаться -то на зиму надо! (поет): Надо, надо не лениться
Надо, надо всем трудиться Чтоб зимой не голодать Надо зерна запасать
(Собирает зерна, появляется Медведь, Мышка прячется)
Медведь: Чего, писклиха, испугалась?
Ведь это ж я - Медведь косолапый!
Ты меня не бойся, я тебя не обижу.
А чего это ты делаешь?
Мышка: А я зернышки ищу, чтоб зимой не голодать.
Медведь: Это такие маленькие. Да я их и не почую совсем и не наемся, такое для меня, прощай!
Мышка: (поет): 1. Я маленькая мышка Малюсенькая Мышка И я боюсь-боюсь Лису - Красу И нет друзей хороших (2 р.)
И нет друзей у мышки здесь, в лесу.
2. Обидеть может мышку Малюсенькую Мышку И съесть ее лисица без труда Идет она по следу (2 р)
Идет она, ой спрятаться б куда!
Идет она по следу (2 р.)
Идет она, ой спрятаться б куда!
(Мышка убегает)
(Выход - Танец лисы)
Медведь: А, это ты, рыжая плутовка?
Все поешь, танцуешь ловко? Лиса: Что ты, Мишенька, сидишь Косо на меня глядишь?
Ну-ка, быстренько вставай Песню слушать начинай.
Песня лисы


Я лиса-лиса красавица Всем привыкла очень нравиться А диеты у лисы Портит ногти и усы!
Припев:
Вот бы курочки чуток Нужен Лисеньке белок! (2 р.)
Лиса: Ну, как, прошла твоя печаль?
Пойдем - к А, Мишенька, мой урожай собирать!
Медведь: А какой у тебя урожай?
Лиса: Самый-самый лучший!
Все лето я воспитывала курочку да петушка.
Сама недоедала, недопивала.
Медведь: Где же урожай?
Лиса: (подталкивает его к домику)
Ты доверься, мне, Медведь,
Постарайся не шуметь!
Дверь в курятник отвори Быстро курочку схвати!
(Медведь заглядывает в дом, хватает курицу. Раздается лай, кудахтанье) Медведь: Я думаю, мне пора
Убегать с этого двора!
(Выскакивает пес, хватает Медведя)
Барбос: Я - сердитый Пес - Барбос!
Куда курочку понес?
Всю -то ночку я не сплю Я воришек не люблю,
Дом хозяйский сторожу,
Вдоль забора все брожу.
Медведь (к зрителям): Барбос - сторож очень строгий
Уносить мне надо ноги!
(Бросает курицу, пес уносит ее забор)
Не нужно мне никакого урожая!
Пойду - ка я в берлогу, буду зиму там лежать и лапу
(выходят все)
Все известно - без труда - не вынешь рыбку из пруда!

----------

futnik (23.07.2016), Tasya835 (14.12.2015), Драгметал (08.09.2018), Люсева (28.08.2016), нутя (24.11.2016), Томчи (02.08.2016), Туся (03.08.2018)

----------


## Мусиенко

*Сценка "Как капуста в гости ходила"* 

_Отрывок из сценария_

*Королева Осень:* Что ж, порядок, наконец. _Осматривает банки._ Ах! Не вижу я капусты, без неё мне будет грустно! Что, опять зайчата съели? _(Министру)_ Это Вы недоглядели!?

*Придворный министр, он же ведущий:* Да, история с капустой грустна. Посмотрите, вот она…

 Как-то осенью, чуть свет

Пригласили на обед

Зайцы модницу Капусту.

*Заяц 1.* Что сидеть одной и грустной?

Суп готовится у нас,

Стол накроем мы для вас!     

*Ведущий.* Капуста ручками всплеснулась,

На приглашенье улыбнулась…

*Капуста.* Ах, как славно! Хруп-хруп! Зайцы мне готовят суп!

*Ведущий,* Капуста долго наряжалась,

В сто одежек одевалась…

_Капуста надевает кофты, куртку, все зеленое._

 К обеду лишь управилась…

Наконец отправилась!

С настроением хорошим

Шла Капуста по дорожке.

*Капуста.* Хруп-хруп! Хруп-хруп! Зайцы мне готовят суп!

*Ведущий.* А навстречу колюч Еж.

*Еж.* Ты куда это идешь?

*Капуста.* Здравствуй, Ежик! Хруп-хруп! Зайцы мне готовят суп!

*Еж.* К Зайцам на обед идешь? Ой, а в суп не попадешь?

*Капуста.* Ты колюч, а глуп, глуп! Зайцы мне готовят суп!

*Ведущий.* И пошла своей дорожкой,

Своей, хвастаясь одежкой.

Дуб могучий повстречался,

Все Капусте удивлялся…

*Дуб.* К Зайцам?! Ну, иди, иди, Сама в суп не попади!

*Капуста.* Ты могуч, а глуп, глуп! Зайцы мне готовят суп!

*Ведущий.* Вот пришла к Зайцам Капуста, и за стол уселась с хрустом.

*Капуста.* Добрый день вам, хруп-хруп! Подавайте, Зайцы, суп!

*Ведущий.* Ну а Зайцы говорят…

*Заяц 1.* Покажите свой наряд!

Вы снимайте-ка пальто!

Не возьмет его никто!

_Хватает курточку и с ней убегает._

*Заяц 2.* У нас тепло, мороза нет.

Вы снимайте и жилет!

*Заяц 3.* Нарядились-то вы как! …

Вы снимайте и пиджак!

*Заяц 4.* Располагайтесь, отдыхайте, и халатик свой снимайте!

*Ведущий.* Зря Капуста наряжалась!

С кочерыжкой лишь осталась!

_ Капуста медленно уходит, опустив голову._

Но Капуста есть капуста!

Ей ли оставаться грустной?

Вновь Капуста к нам пришла!

Еще что-то принесла!

_ Капуста выходит с подносом, накрытым салфеткой._

*Капуста.* Капусту любят все на свете:

Зайцы, взрослые и дети!

Всем могу я пригодиться!

Этим буду я гордиться!

Витаминов во мне — море!

Гожусь и в щи, и на второе!

А с капустой пироги…

Это что-то! Раз, два, три!

_Снимает салфетку с подноса, на котором лежат пироги._

*Королева Осень:* Зайцы! Хватит вам дрожать, вас не буду обижать, выходите танцевать! Буду вас пирогами угощать.

*Танец «Тусовка зайцев»*

----------

annapenko (29.07.2018), Elen2 (06.08.2016), Elena1959 (11.09.2019), Gjjy (21.09.2020), lenik (22.09.2016), verazalit (15.08.2019), Елабужанка (09.09.2019), Ледок (06.07.2016), Любина (26.06.2018), Натаiша (16.08.2019), нонна (11.07.2016), Озма (07.07.2016)

----------


## Мусиенко

Здесь хорошая сценка *"Овощной магазин"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4295922 Огромное спасибо автору, брала уже несколько раз и всегда с успехом!

А это сокр. вариант из моего сценария

*Королева Осень:* - Браво! Браво! Браво! Господин придворный министр, доложите как у нас дела с погодой и осенним климатом? 
*Придворный министр:* - …холодина! …сырость! 
*Королева Осень:* - А с листьями, как обстоят дела с листопадом? 
*Придворный министр:* - Все по плану, листья желтеют по графику. 
*Королева Осень:* А что овощи? Успели созреть? Покажите мне их, Придворный министр!
*Придворный министр:* Пожалуйста! Взмах платочком.
_Выезжает «грузовик» с овощами и фруктами. Впереди шофёр, за ним 8 овощей и фруктов (стоят по два в затылок). Те, кто едут в ряду к зрителям, держат ткань, на которой изображён борт грузовика, колёса (250*50). Все весёлые, подпевают музыке.
_
*Шофёр:* Слезай! Приехали!  Показывает на стойку магазина, сам делает вид, что открывает капот и возится в моторе.

*Огурец:* Ну, Картофель, выходи!
*Карофель:* Молчи, зелень! Я самый главный! А капитан выходит последним. Слушай мою команду! Мужчины! Огурец!
*Огурец:* Я! (делает шаг)
*Картофель:* Помидор!
*Помидор:* Я!
*Картофель:* Перец!
*Перец: Я!* (Протискивается между огурцом и помидором)
*Помидор:* Не толкайся! Раздавишь!
*Картофель:* Прыгайте первыми!

_Мальчики «перепрыгивают» через бортик_
*Картофель:* А теперь поможем сойти дамам! Малина Ягодовна! Свекла Ботвиньевна! Морковь Корнеевна!

_Мальчики помогают выйти из машины. 
В машине остаются Картофель и Яблочко. Яблоко начинает рыдать._
*Картофель:* Яблочко, что с вами случилось?
*Яблочко:* Что же, если я не овощ, за мной и поухаживать некому?
*Картофель:* Да я за сладость и красу на руках вас отнесу. Берёт Яблоко под локотки, помогает выйти.
_Шофёр уезжает._
*Помидор:* Пока ехали сюда, мне помяли все бока!
*Малина:* Что бы краше был прилавок, приведём себя в порядок!
_Прихорашиваются._
*Морковь:* Свежи овощи и фрукты, все мы очень хороши!
*Свекла:* Ешь сырыми!
*Яблоко:* Пей компоты!
*Огурец:* Поправляйся от души!

*Овощной рэп*

*Королева Осень:* Все поспели? Все созрели? Тогда скорее все вставайте, польку дружно начинайте!

*Танец «Полька овощей»*

*Перец:* Мы и пели, и плясали, о себе всё рассказали. А теперь-то нам куда?
*Малина:* Скоро уж испорчусь я!

*Придворный министр:* В банки, вкусные друзья! 
                                    Мамы, папы, помогите,  вы же знаете рецепт?
                                    Да, да, да – все на заготовки! Вот такой у нас концепт! Палец вверх.
*Игра с родителями «Заготовки»*
_Родители вместе с детьми в эстафете (две команды) переносят овощи (разные) в ложке, складывают в банки._

----------

energizer70 (11.07.2016), Irina Sirin (20.08.2019), lenik (22.09.2016), verazalit (15.08.2019), Елабужанка (09.09.2019), елена михайловна (05.06.2017), Ириnka (23.10.2018), Ледок (06.07.2016), Любина (21.06.2020), Озма (07.07.2016), ююлю (03.09.2018)

----------


## pupsimups

> * «Таня и овощи»* (шуточная сценка)


 :Yes4: спасибо большое! отличная сценка!

спасибо за сценку "Федорин огород"! это то, что нужно! Вы меня очень выручили! :Tender:

----------


## Alfeiko

Уффф! Вечер потратила на чтение соседней темы про музыкальные сказки, и ничуть не пожалела об этом))). Спасибо всем авторам! Мы отчетный концерт своего эко-клуба "Умничка" делали в виде сказки. Задача не тривиальная, так как необходимо было показать таланты различных направлений деятельности клуба, а это значит совместить детишек разных групп в одном представлении, хотя занятия у них проводятся не только в разное время, но и разные дни(. Но у всех свои трудности))). Делюсь, может кому пригодится, сценарий авторский. Сказка *"Рябиновые бусы"*

_персонажи взрослые:_
Осень, 
Медведь,
Фея осеннего леса

_персонажи дети:_
ежики,
зайчики,
белочки,
кроты
_Звучит мелодия «Лес сказок». Выходит Фея, на фоне музыки:
_

Фея:       Нельзя нам на свете прожить без чудес,
               Они нас повсюду встречают.
               Волшебный, осенний и сказочный лес
               Нас в гости к себе приглашает. 

               В этом сказочном лесу вместе с сестрицами Зимой, Весной и Летом жила красавица Осень. Она была веселая хохотушка, любила петь и танцевать, наряжаться в яркие одежды, а на шее у нее всегда были красные рябиновые бусы.  Все вокруг ее любили: и зверушки, и птички, и ребята, и взрослые. А когда Осень начинала танцевать, вокруг нее заводили хоровод листочки со всех деревьев.

_Танец Осени и листочков (Фонограмма хореографа)_

Осень:     Опавшей листвы
                 Разговор еле слышен:
1:                - Мы с кленов …
2:                - Мы с яблонь …
3:                - Мы с вишен …
4:                - С осинки …
5:                - С черемухи …
6:                - С дуба …
7:                - С березы…
Осень:    Везде листопад:
 На пороге морозы!

               Как же я люблю гулять по лесу, вокруг яркие, красочные деревья, добрые веселые зверушки.
_
Звучит мелодия на выход зверей «Погулять пошли мы в лес». Выходят лесные звери_
Медведь: Осень, осень.
                 В гости просим!
Ежик:     С обильными хлебами,
Зайки:      С высокими снопами,
Лисички:  С ветром, листопадом,
Белочки:   С урожайным садом.

Лисички:  Ходит осень в нашем парке,
                  Дарит осень всем подарки:
Зайки:       Фартук розовый — осинке,
Ежик:       Бусы красные — рябинке,
Белочки:   Зонтик жёлтый — тополям,
Все:            Фрукты осень дарит нам.

_Вокальный номер «Осень» (Фонограмма вокалистов).  В это время Осень уходит_

Фея:       А пока Осень готовила подарки для лесных жителей, с ними произошла удивительная история. Смотрите…

_импровизация по сказке Сутеева «Яблоко»
Звучит мелодия на выход Лисичек. Лисички прошли через полянку и спрятались в норку.
Звучит мелодия на выход Зайчиков. Зайчики играют в ладушки. Лисички выходят из укрытия и начинают гоняться за Зайчиками, Зайчики прячутся и Лисички уходят. Выходят Зайки и видят яблочко.
_
Зайки:   Эй, Белки!  Сорвите-ка яблоко!

_Белка перепрыгнула на яблоню и сорвала яблоко. Только в лапках его не удержала — упало оно вниз._

Зайки:      Спасибо тебе, Белка! 
_Заяц хотел было яблоко поднять, а оно, как живое, вдруг зашипело… и побежало.
Яблоко упало прямо на Ежа, который, свернувшись клубочком, спал под яблоней. Ёж спросонок вскочил и бросился бежать, а яблоко на колючки нацепилось._
Зайки:       Стой, стой! Куда моё яблоко потащил?
Ёжик:       Это моё яблоко. Оно упало, а я его поймала.
Зайки:        Сейчас же отдайте наше яблоко! Мы его нашли!
Белки:        Напрасно спорите,  это наше яблоко, мы его себе сорвали.
Все вместе: Наше яблоко!
_Крик, шум на весь лес. Вот тут-то Медведь и появился._ 
Медведь:  Что такое? Что за шум? Чего вы не поделили?
Все вместе:  Яблоко!
Медведь: Кто яблоко нашёл?
Зайки: Мы! 
Медведь: А кто яблоко сорвал?
Белки: Это мы!
Медведь:  Хорошо. А кто его поймал?
Ёжики:  Мы поймали! 
Медведь: Вот что, все вы правы, и потому каждый из вас должен яблоко получить… Надо разделить его на равные части и дать каждому по кусочку. 
_Медведь делит яблоко._
Медведь: Эта долька для зайчат, эта долька для бельчат, эта долька для ежат, эта долька для лисят.
Все вместе: Спасибо тебе 

_Выходит Осень вся в слезах._

Зверята: Что случилось, дорогая Осень?
Осень:     У меня порвались любимые бусы, а без них я не могу делать  волшебные чудеса-а-а-а-а (плачет)
Медведь: Что же нам делать, друзья? Как развеселить Осень?
Белочки: Давайте споем для нее песенку? 

_Номер вокальной студии «Трубочист»_

Зверята: Ну что, Осень, удалось нам тебя развеселить? 
Осень:     Нееет, не весело мне! А-а-а-а-а…
Лисички: А может пригласить к нам друзей из Англии? Может у них    получится развеселить Осень? 

_Блок от группы англ. языка («англичане» приезжают на «паровозике»)_

Ежик:     Осень все плачет и плачет, а я не успел запасти грибов…
Белочка:  А у меня еще совсем нет орешков…
Зайчики: Что же нам  делать?
Фея:         Я подскажу вам, друзья. Что бы Осень перестала плакать нужно помочь ей и собрать все бусинки. А потом из них сделать ее любимые рябиновые бусы.

_Танцевальный номер «Бусинки»_

Фея:       А теперь мы попросим всех гостей помочь нам и собрать бусы для Осени.

_Все нанизывают на нитку ягоды рябины._

Фея:      Спасибо, ребята. Смотрите, как заулыбалась Осень, как ярко светит солнышко. Теперь наши лесные зверушки точно успеют приготовиться к зиме.

_Инсценировка стихотворения В. Степанова «Рукавицы для лисицы»_

По завалам, по оврагам
Шёл медведь хозяйским шагом:
- Отвечайте, звери, мне -
Вы готовы ли к зиме?

- Да, - ответили лисицы, -
Мы связали рукавицы.
Рукавицы новые,
Мягкие, пуховые.

- А у нас есть валенки, -
Отвечали Заиньки.
- Что нам вьюга да метель?..
Хочешь, Мишенька, примерь.

Смотрит Белка из дупла:
- Я орешков припасла.
Высоко моё дупло,
В нём и сухо, и тепло.

- Hа, а я, - ответил Kрот, -
Под землёй устроил ход.
Там с красавицей-женой
Будем чай мы пить зимой.

Вылез Ёжик из листвы:
- Про меня забыли вы.
Здесь, в кустах, моя избушка,
А в избе - грибов кадушка.

Фея:       Очень рада Осень, что всем понравились ее подарки, что все зверушки готовы к зиме. И на прощание она решила подарить всем осеннее чудо – разноцветную радугу.

----------

Gjjy (21.09.2020), Mandarinka-79 (30.07.2017), Виноград (16.09.2020), Елабужанка (09.09.2019), Лилия60 (21.09.2018), Любина (21.06.2020), ююлю (03.09.2018)

----------


## Зиля 6

Осенняя сценка.  "Лесной зонтик"

Действующие лица: Мухомор, Мышка, Ёж, Заяц, Медведь, Дождик. Спасибо автору.
https://yadi.sk/i/Bs8nLtVaehPubA

----------

Gjjy (21.09.2020), viculy (24.10.2019), Алусик (20.09.2021), Грезельда (10.10.2019), Любина (07.08.2021)

----------


## Виктория З

Мини-сценка. перед праздником
Под шум дождя выходят мальчик и  девочка с зонтом. У мальчика в руках листочек.
Мальчик:( сережа)
Осень, осень за окошком,
Дождик сыплется горошком,
Листья падают шурша…
Вот и осень к нам пришла!
Девочка (маша ю.)
Да..Осень — это хорошо,
Но немножечко грустно.(вздыхает) 
Мальчик протягивает девочке осенний листок.
Мальчик:
Не грусти!
Я листок тебе дарю от души.
Будет он тебя зимой согревать
И о теплой осени напоминать!
Девочка:  Ух ты! (радуется). Спасибо!
Мальчик: Хочешь, мы сейчас устроим праздник?
Девочка: Хочу!
Мальчик: Тогда закрывай глаза и повторяй за мной: "Раз, два, три – скука прочь скорей уйди!"
Вращают зонтик под волшебную музыку и убегают.
Под другую музыку Дети с листочками выходят.
Танец.
Встали на полукруг

1.Если на деревьях листья пожелтели,
Если в край далёкий птицы улетели,
Если небо хмурое, если дождик льётся –
Это время года осенью зовется!

2.Так давайте славить Осень
Песней, пляской и игрой!
Будут радостными встречи,
Вместе: Осень, это праздник твой!

----------

